# هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟
الطبعة الأولى
11/4/2004
ــــــــــ
فهرس الكتاب​


*المقدمة:*

*5*​*الفصل الأول:*
*هـل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شبّه لهم؟.*
*7*​*الفصل الثاني:*
*نظرية إلقاء شبه المسيح علي آخر تتعارض مع عدل*
*الله وجلاله وعظمته ومع العقل والمنطق والتاريخ*
*30*​*الفصل الثالث:*
*الذين قالوا بصلب المسيح وأسباب قولهم بذلك*
*46*​*الفصل الرابع:*
*أصل فكرة الشبه في صلب المسيح فى الفكر الغنوسي الوثني*
*56*​*الفصل الخامس:*
*إيمان الفرق الدوسيتية بصلب المسيح*
*68*​*الفصل السادس:*
*لو أراد الله إنقاذ المسيح من الموت صلبًا*
*83*​*الفصل السابع:*
*كان نظر المسيح متجهًا إلي الصليب *
*نبوات المسيح وإعلاناته عن صلبه وقيامته*
*93*​*الفصل الثامن:*
*نبوات العهد القديم عن صلب المسيح وقيامته*
*102*​*الفصل التاسع:*
*القبض علي المسيح ومحاكمته*
*118*​*الفصل العاشر:*
*الصلب والصليب*
*132*​*الفصل الحادي عشر:*
*صلب المسيح حقيقة مؤكدة مسيحيًا وتاريخيًا ووثائقيًا*
*158*​


ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 5 -​*مقـدمة*

آمن المسيحيون عبر كل تاريخهم وعصورهم، بناء علي ما سبق أنْ تنبّأ به آباء وأنبياء العهد القديم، من إبراهيم إلي موسي وجميع الأنبياء وكتاب المزامير الموحي إليهم بالروح القدس، وما دوّنه العهد الجديد تفصيليًا عن المحاكمة والصلب والقيامة وكرازة تلاميذ المسيح ورسله للعالم أجمع بالمسيح المصلوب، وما سجّله خلفاء التلاميذ والرسل، تلاميذهم الذين تعلموا علي أيديهم وتسلموا منهم الإنجيل، سواء المكتوب، العهد الجديد، أو الشفوي. وذلك إلي جانب ما سجله المؤرخون والفلاسفة الرومانيون واليونانيون والربّيون اليهود المعاصرون للحدث.

ولم يشك أحد من المسيحيين أو غيرهم في حقيقة صلب المسيح ولا في إمكانية وحقيقة قتل الأنبياء والعظماء عبر تاريخ العالم وفي سجلات الكتاب المقدس وبقية كتب اليهود وغيرهم وذلك بطرق اإعدام والقتل المختلفة حسب أسلوب وعقيدة كل زمن وكل عصر وكل دولة. ولم يقل أحد بأنّ المسيح لم يُصلب قبل ظهور النظرية القائلة بإلقاء شبه المسيح علي آخر فصلب بدلاً منه التي فسّروا بها النصّ القرآني: " وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا بَل رَّفَعَهُ اللّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا " (*سورة النساء 157و158*).

ونظرًا لأنّ هذا النصّ لا يُعطي أي تفصيلات عن أحداث الصلب فقد جمع المفسّرون القدماء عشرات الروايات الخرافية التي نقلوها عن جهلاء أهل الكتاب ممن امتلأت افكارهم بالفكر الخيالي الخرافي الذي كان عالقًا في فكر بعض العامة والبسطاء خاصّة الذين كانوا يعيشون في المناطق النائية والمتطرّفة والبوادي والصحاري لبعدهم عن المراكز الرئيسية للكنيسة الأم، كما يقول ابن خلدون.
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 6 -​وبعد أنْ تبيّن أنّ هذه الروايات غير منطقية وخرافية خرج علينا بعض الكتاب المعاصرين بنظريات وآراء خاصة بهم وحدهم، بل كل واحدة منها تخصّ كاتبها فقط، فقد أنتجها بوحي خياله بدون أي سند من كتاب موحي به أو واقع أو تأريخ أو منطق سوي محاولة إثبات عدم صلب المسيح وعدم قيامته!! بل والعجب أنّه لم يتفق أثنين منهم علي رواية واحدة!!!

وليس هذا فقط بل راحوا يشككون في الكتاب المقدس وبصفة خاصة الروايات الخاصة بأحداث الصلب والنبوّات التي تنبأت عن صلب المسيح محاولين بذلك إثبات عدم صلب المسيح من الكتاب المقدس نفسه!!

بينما رأي بعض الكتاب أنّ المسيح صلب فعلاً وإنما قول القرآن هذا جاء من باب مجادلة اليهود والمقصود بها التنقيص من شأنهم. وقال بعض آخر بصلب المسيح كما جاء في الأناجيل، سواء عن طريق النقل من الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة دون تعليق. كما قال آخرون بصلب المسيح فعلاً ولكن بعدم موته علي الصليب!!!

وهذا الكتاب هو عرض لهذه النظرية والافتراضات والأفكار التي خرجت من بنات أفكار مؤلفيها والتعليق عليها مقدمين الأدلة والبراهين علي صحة إيماننا من الإنجيل والتاريخ والتقليد والواقع مع استخدام العقل والمنطق في كل جملة.

ونرجو من الله أن نكون قد وفقنا في ذلك. بصلوات قداسة البابا المعظّم البابا شنودة الثالث الأستاذ والمعلم، وأبي الروحي نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا مرقس أسقف شبرا الخيمة وتوابعها.
القس عبد المسيح البسيط أبو الخير​
عيد القيامة المجيد
11 إبريل 2004ميلادية.
3 برمودة 1720 شهداء. 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 7 -​*الفصل الأول *

*هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شبّه لهم؟*

آمن المسيحيون عبر كل تاريخهم وعصورهم، بناء علي ما سبق أنْ تنبّأ به آباء وأنبياء العهد القديم، من إبراهيم إلي موسي وجميع الأنبياء وكتاب المزامير الموحي إليهم بالروح القدس، وما دوّنه العهد الجديد تفصيليًا عن المحاكمة والصلب والقيامة وكرازة تلاميذ المسيح ورسله للعالم أجمع بالمسيح المصلوب، وما سجّله خلفاء التلاميذ والرسل، تلاميذهم الذين تعلموا علي أيديهم وتسلموا منهم الإنجيل، سواء المكتوب، العهد الجديد، أو الشفوي " فمًا لفم " (2يوحنا3/12و14).

وذلك إلي جانب ما سجله المؤرخون والفلاسفة الرومانيون واليونانيون والربّيون اليهود المعاصرون للحدث.

ولم يشك أحد من المسيحيين أو غيرهم في حقيقة صلب المسيح ولا في إمكانية وحقيقة قتل الأنبياء والعظماء عبر تاريخ العالم وفي سجلات الكتاب المقدس وبقية كتب اليهود وغيرهم وذلك بطرق اإعدام والقتل المختلفة حسب أسلوب وعقيدة كل زمن وكل عصر وكل دولة.

ولم يقل أحد بأنّ المسيح لم يُصلب أو يُقتل قبل مجيئ الإسلام كما لم يقل أحد بذلك غير الإخوة المسلمين وذلك بناء علي تفسيرهم لما جاء في القرآن في معرض توبيخه لليهود وحديثه عن كفرهم في قوله: " وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا. بَل رَّفَعَهُ اللّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا " (*سورة النساء 157و158*).

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 8 -​1- آية وحيدة ونصّ غير واضح:
آمن المسيحيون، كما قلنا، منذ البدء بصلب المسيح، وشرح كتاب الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة وبقية أسفار العهد الجديد حادثة الصلب تفصيليًا، بل كانت قصة الصلب هي أول من كرًز به تلاميذ المسيح ورسله وقدّموه للعالم أجمع وأوّل ما كُتب في الإنجيل، كما سبق أنْ تنبّأ عنه أنبياء العهد القديم تفصيليًا، وعرف ذلك العالم عنهم ولم يقل أحد بعدم صلب المسيح حتّي جاء نص الآية القرآنية المذكور. وبعد انتشار المسيحية بأكثر من 600 سنه. وهذه الآية غير واضحة ولنا عليها عدة تساؤلات:
(1) فهي تقول: " وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ "!! ولو افترضنا أنّ اليهود آمنوا فعلاً بأنّ المسيح هو رسول الله لما فكروا في قتله وصلبه بل لكانوا قد آمنوا به مثل بقية من آمن به منهم وصاروا مسيحيين*(1)*!!
(2) كما تقول " وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ "!!! ولم يشك أحد لا من اليهود ولا من المسيحيين ولا من الرومان أو غيرهم في حقيقة أنّ الذي كان مصلوبًا ومعلقًا علي الصليب هو المسيح، ولا في
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*(1) ويري البعض أنّ الآية تتكلم بأسلوب العبرة وليس بأسلوب التاريخ والتأريخ، فيقول أ. محمد أحمد خلف الله " وبان للعقل الإسلامي أن وصف عيسي عليه السلام بأنّه رسول الله في قول اليهود الذي حكاه عنهم القرآن في قوله تعالي ( وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ )، لا يمكن أنْ يُفهم علي أنّه قد صدر حقًا من اليهود فهم لم ينطقوا بهذا الوصف وإنما القرآن هو الذي أنطقهم به. ذلك لأنّ وصفه بالرسالة ليس إلا التسليم بأنّه رسول الله وهم لم يسلموا بهذا، ولو سلموا بهذا لأصبحوا مسيحيين، ولما كان بينهم وبينه أي لون من ألوان العداء، ولما كان قتل وصلب، إنّ اليهود إنما يتهمون عيسي بالكذب، ويُنكرون عليه أنّه رسول الله، ويذكرونه بالشرّ، ويقولون إنّه ابن زنا وأنّ أمّه زانية. يقول اليهود كل هذا وأكثر منه، ومن هنا لم يستطع العقل الإسلامي أن يُسلم بأنّ وصف عيسي بأنّه رسول الله قد صدر حقًا من اليهود" القصص القرآني مع شرح وتعليق خليل عبد الكريم (ص66و67).*
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 9 -​حقيقة موته علي الصليب أو دفنه في القبر، ولم يقل أحد بشيء مثل ذلك في أى كتاب من كتب المسيحيين أو اليهود أو الرومان أو غيرهم!!!
(3) وعبارة " وَلَكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ " لا تقول صراحة إن كان المقصود هو لإلقاء شبه المسيح علي آخر كما يقول أصحاب نظرية الشبه أم أنها تقصد شيئ آخر. يقول كل من الإمام الفخر الرازي في تفسيره، وابن كثير في كشافه: " شُبِّهَ " مسند إلي ماذا؟ إنْ جعلته إلي المسيح فهو مشبّه به وليس بمشبّه، وإنْ أسندته إلي المقتول، فالمقتول لم يجرَ له ذكر؟ "(*التفسير الكبير ج 3، ص35؛ والكشاف ج1، ص 580*).
(4) إنّ كل الضمائر الموجودة بالآية والخاصّة بالمصلوب تعود جميعها علي المسيح وليس علي آخر يُمكن أنْ يُفترض أنّه المقصود!!!
(5) ولم تقل من هو المصلوب صراحة؟ سواء كان المسيح أو غيره؟.
(6) ولا من هو الذي ألقي عليه الشبه، إنْ كان هناك من ألقي الشبه عليه؟.
(7) ولا من هو المُشبّه؟.
(8) ولا من هو المُشبّه به؟.
(9) ولا كيف نجا إنْ لم يُصلب؟.
(10) ولا كيف تمّ ذلك؟.
(11) ولا متي تمّ ذلك؟.
(12) ولا تقول لنا أي تفاصيل توضّح المعني المقصود في الآية؟.
(13) ولا يوجد في القرآن آية غيرها توضّح ما جاء بها؟ بل علي العكس توجد ست آيات قرآنية تتكلّم عن موت المسيح ووفاته قبل رفعه وتلمّح لقتله، وهي:
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ــــــــــ
- 10 -​1و2- فقد قيل عن لسان المسيح " وَالسَّلامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدتُّ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا " (*مريم 33*). وهذا نفس ما قيل عن يوحنا المعمدان، يحيي بن زكريا " وَسَلامٌ عَلَيْهِ يَوْمَ وُلِدَ وَيَوْمَ يَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ يُبْعَثُ حَيًّا " (*مريم 15*). والمعروف في المسيحية والإسلام أنّ يوحنا المعمدان أو يحيي بن زكريا مات قتيلاً علي يد هيرودس الملك*(2)*. 

3- " وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَقَفَّيْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ بِالرُّسُلِوَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِأَ فَكُلَّمَا جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لاَ تَهْوَى أَنفُسُكُمْ اسْتَكْبَرْتُمْفَفَرِيقًا كَذَّبْتُمْ وَفَرِيقًا تَقْتُلُون " (*البقرة87*) . والآية هنا تؤكد علىتكذيب اليهود لفريق من الرسل وحقيقة قتلهم لفريق آخر ، وفي نفس الوقت لا تذكر منالفريقين سوى موسى وعيسى ، ومن ثم فأحدهم من الفريق الذين كذبوه والآخر من الفريقالذي قتلوه!!!

4- " الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَهِدَ إِلَيْنَا أَلاَّنُؤْمِنَ لِرَسُولٍ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَنَا بِقُرْبَانٍ تَأْكُلُهُ النَّارُ قُلْ قَدْجَاءَكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِي بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَبِالَّذِي قُلْتُمْ فَلِمَقَتَلْتُمُوهُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ " (*آل عمران183*). والمسيح هو أكثر منأتي بالمعجزات وبالبينات بحسب ما ذكر القرآن وهو الذي أنزل الله عليه مائدة منالسماء بناء علي طلب الحواريين

5- " إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ 
*ـــــــــــــــــ*
*(2) فقد أورد الحافظ ابن كثير في كتابه البداية والنهاية ج2: ص53 و54 " بيان قتل يحيي بن زكريا عليه السلام. وذكروا في قتله أسبابًا أشهرها أن بعض ملوك ذلك الزمان بدمشق كان يريد أن يتزوج ببعض محارمه أو من لا يحل له تزويجها فنهاه يحيي عليه السلام عن ذلك، فبقي في نفسها منه، فلما كان بينها وبين الملك ما يحب منها استوهبت منه دمّ يحيي فوهبه لها فبعثت إليه من قتله وجاء برأسه ودمه في طشت إلي عندها".*
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 11 -​فِيمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ " (*سورة آل عمران 55*)

6- " وَإِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنتَ قُلتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِن كُنتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلاَ أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ عَلاَّمُ الْغُيُوبِ . مَا قُلْتُ لَهُمْ إِلاَّ مَا أَمَرْتَنِي بِهِ أَنِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ وَكُنتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا مَّا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي كُنتَ أَنتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنتَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ " (*سورة المائدة 116و117*). وهذه الآية لا تتحدّث عن الوفاة قبل الرفع أيضًا!! ولكن للإخوة المسلمين تفسيرات عديدة لقوله " مُتَوَفِّيكَ " و " فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي "، وأيضًا في زمن الموت المقصود في قوله " وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ‏".

وباختصار فنصّ آية الشبه لا يُوضّح للمفسّر أي شيء يخصّ نهاية المسيح علي الأرض. ومن الصعب جدًا أنْ نقول أنّه ينفي صلب المسيح لأنّه لو كان يقصد أن المسيح لم يُصلب حقيقة، وقد ملأت عملية صلبه أكثر من ثلث العهد الجديد، كما ملأت آلاف الكتب التي كتبها آباء الكنيسة في نهاية القرن الأوّل الميلادي وما بعد ذلك، لكان القرآن قد شرح عملية عدم صلبه وإلقاء شبهه علي آخر بالتفصيل، كما فعل بعد ذلك بحوالي ألف سنة الذين زوروا كتاب إنجيل برنابا الخرافي المزيّف!!!!

فقد كان مبيتًا في نيّة من كتبوا ه9ذا الكتاب المزيّف أن يؤكدوا النظرية القائلة بعدم صلب المسيح فألفوا قصة إلقاء شبهه علي يهوذا!!! وأقول أنّه لو كان في نيّة القرآن القول بعدم صلب المسيح لكان قد فعل ما فعله من كتبوا هذا الكتاب المزيّف!!! ولكنه لم يفعل، فماذا نفهم من ذلك؟؟؟!!!!

والعجيب، بل والغريب، أنّه عند ترجمة قوله " وَلَكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ " إلي الإنجليزية، كما جاء في ترجمة القرآن المعتمدة من مجمع البحوث الإسلامية، لا يعطينا أي


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 12 -​معني واضح سوي قوله: " SO IT WAS MADE TO APPEAR TO THEM"، أي ظهر لهم هكذا، أو بدا لهم هكذا!! وهذا الكلام في حدّ ذاته لا ينفي وقوع الصلب علي المسيح مطلقًا، وسنوضّح ذلك في الفصول التالية. 

والخلاصة، فنصّ الآية لا يقول أي شيء يُمكن أن ينفي حقيقة قصّة وحادثة صلب المسيح، بل علي العكس جعلت المفسّرون يتخبّطون ويروون روايات تتنافي مع المنطق والعدل وتمتليء بالخرافة!!!
2- روايات الشبه في صلب المسيح
جمع المفسّرون عشرات الروايات الخرافية التي نقلوها عن جهلاء أهل الكتاب ممن امتلأت أفكارهم بالفكر الخيالي الذي كان عالقًا في فكر بعض العامّة والبسطاء خاصة الذين كانوا يعيشون في المناطق النائية والمتطرفة والبوادي والصحاري لبعدهم عن المراكز الرئيسية للكنيسة الأم، وذلك دون أنْ يُشيروا أبدًا إلي ثقتهم فيها واعتمادهم عليها، وقد ذكر عن بعضهم ابن خلدون بقوله: " وقد جمع المتقدمون في ذلك وأوعوا إلا أن كتبهم ومنقولاتهمتشتمل على الغث والسمين والمقبول والمردود‏.‏ والسبب في ذلك أن العرب لم يكونواأهل كتاب ولا علم وإنما غلبت عليهم البداوة والأمية‏ .‏ فإذا تشوقوا إلى معرفة شيءمما تتشوق إليه النفوس البشرية في أسباب المكونات وبدء الخليقة وأسرار الوجود فإنمايسألون عنه أهل الكتاب قبلهم وستفيدونه منهم وهم أهل التوراة من اليهود ومن تبعدينهم من النصارى ‏.‏ وأهل التوراة الذين بين العرب يومئذ‏ !‏ بادية مثلهم ولايعرفون من ذلك إلا ما تعرفه العامة من أهل الكتاب ومعظمهم من حمير الذين أخذوا بديناليهودية‏.‏ فلما أسلموا بقوا على ما كان عندهم مما لا تعلق له بالأحكام الشرعيةالتي يحتاطون لها مثل أخبار بدء الخليقة وما يرجع إلى الحدثان والملاحم وأمثال ذلك‏ .‏ وهؤلاء مثل كعب الأحبار ووهب بن منبه وعبد الله بن سلام وأمثالهم. 
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 13 -​فامتلأتالتفاسير من المنقولات عندهم في أمثال هذه الأغراض اخباراً موقوفة عليهم وليست ممايرجع إلى الأحكام فيتحرى في الصحة التي يجب بها العمل ‏.‏ وتساهل المفسرون في مثلذلك وملؤوا كتب التفسير بهذه المنقولات .‏ وأصلها كما قلناه عن أهل التوراة الذينيسكنون البادية ولا تحقيق عندهم بمعرفة ما ينقلونه من ذلك إلا أنهم بعد صيتهم وعظمتأقدارهم لما كانوا عليه من المقامات في الدين والملة فتلقيت بالقبول من يومئذ‏‏" (*تاريخ ابن خلدون جـ 1 فـ 5 ، و قراءات في الفلسفة د. علي النشار ص 26*).

هؤلاء الناس رووا العديد من الروايات الخرافية التي امتلأت بها الكتب وخاصةكتب التفسير، كما يقول ابن خلدون، وإنْ كان ناقلوها لم يعتمدوا عليها أو يوحوابصحتها ولكنهم نقلوها كما هي بل وكان لهم تفسيرات مختلفة عنها تماماً!! وكثيراً منهذه الروايات الخرافية يقول بصلب أخر بدلاً من المسيح بصورة خرافية وثنية. وهذاملخص لبعض الروايات:

1- قال القرطبي في كتابه " الجامع لأحكام القرآن " فيتفسيره لآية سورة النساء 157، قوله تعالى: " إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ " كُسرت " إنّ " لأنها مبتدأه بعد القول وفتحها لغة. وقد تقدم في " آل عمران" اشتقاقلفظ المسيح. " رَسُولَ اللّهِ " يدل، وإن شئت علي معني أعني. " وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ " ردلقولهم. " وَلَكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ " أي ألقي شبهه علي غيره كما تقدم في " آل عمران". وقيل: لميكونوا يعرفون شخصه وقتلوا الذي قتلوه وهم شاكّون فيه؛ كما قال تعالى: " وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ" والإخبار قيل: إنّه عن جميعهم. وقيل: إنّه لم يختلف فيه إلا عوامهم؛ ومعني اختلافهم قول بعضهم إنّه إله، وبعضهم هو ابن الله. قاله الحسن: وقيل اختلافهم أنّ عوامهم قالوا قتلنا عيسى. وقال من عاين رفعه إلي السماء: ماقتلناه. وقيل:

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 14 -​اختلافهم أنّ النسطورية من النصارى قالوا: صُلب عيسي من جهة ناسوتهلا من جهة لاهوته. وقالت الملكانيّة: وقع الصلبُ والقتلُ علي المسيح بكمالِه ناسوتهولاهوته. وقيل: اختلافهم هو أنّهم قالوا: إنْ كان هذا صاحبنا فأين عيسي؟! وإنْكان هذا عيسي فأين صاحبنا؟! وقيل: اختلافهم هو أنَّ اليهود قالوا: نحن قتلناه؛ لأنّ يهوذا رأس اليهود هو الذي سعي في قتله. وقالت طائفة من النصارى: بل قتلناه نحن. وقالت طائفة منهم: بل رفعه الله إلي السماء ونحن ننظر إليه." مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ " من زائدة؛ وتم الكلام ".

2- وروى الطبري عدة روايات مختلفة بعضها عن بعضولا توجد أية صلة بينها:
(1) " ثم إن بني إسرائيل حصروا عيسي وتسعة عشر رجلاً منالحواريين في بيت، فقال عيسي لأصحابه: من يأخذ صورتي فيُقتل وله الجنة، فأخذها رجل منهم، وصُعد بعيسي إلي السماء، فذلك قوله: " ومكروا ومكر الله والله خير الماكرين " فلما خرج الحواريون أبصروهم تسعة عشر، فأخبروهم أنّ عيسي قد صُعد به إلي السماء،فجعلوا يعدون القوم فيجدونهم ينقصون رجلاً من العدة، ويرون صورة عيسي فيهم فشكّوافيه، وعلي ذلك قتلوا الرجل وهم يرون أنّه عيسى، وصلبوه"!!
(2) واختلف أهلالتأويل في صفة التشبيه الذي شُبّه لليهود في أمر عيسي، فقال بعضهم : لما أحاطتاليهود به وبأصحابه، أحاطوا بهم، وهم لا يثبتون معرفة عيسى بعينه، وذلك أنّهمجميعًا حُوّلوا في صورة عيسي، فأشكل علي الذين كانوا يريدون قتل عيسي، عيسي من غيرهمنهم، وخرج إليهم بعض من كان في البيت مع عيسي، فقتلوه وهم يحسبونه عيسي"!!

ــــــــــv​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 15 -​(3) "أتى عيسي ومعه سبعة عشر من الحواريين في بيت وأحاطوا بهم. فلما دخلواصوّرهم الله كلهم علي صورة عيسي. فقالوا لهم حيرتمونا. ليبرزن لنا عيسي أو نقتلكمجميعًا. فقال عيسي لأصحابه من يشتري نفسه منكم بالجنة فقال رجل أنا، فخرج إليهم. فقال أنا عيسي فأخذوه. فقتلوه وصلبوه ومن ثمّ شُبّه لهم. وظنوا أنّهم قتلوا عيسى. ورفعالله عيسي من ذلك اليوم"!!*(3)*.

(4) "أن بني إسرائيل حصروا عيسي وتسعة عشر رجلاً من الحواريين في بيت،فقال عيسي لأصحابه: من يأخذ صورتي فيُقتل وله الجنة؟ فأخذها رجل منهم. وصُعد بعيسيإلي السماء، فلمّا خرج الحواريون أبصروهم تسعة عشر، فأخبروهم أنّ عيسي عليه السلامقد صُعد به إلي السماء، فجعلوا يعدون القوم فيجدونهم ينقصون رجلاً من العدة، ويرونصورة عيسي فيهم، فشلوا فيه. وعلي ذلك قتلوا الرجل وهم يرون أنّه عيسي وصلبوه"!!
(5) كان اسم ملك بني إسرائيل الذي أرسل إلي عيسي ليقتله رجلاً منهميقال له داود. فلما أجمعوا لذلك لم يفظع عبد من عباده للموت فظعه ولم يجزع جزعه!!! وإنّه ليقول عمّا يزعمون: اللهم أن كنت صارفًاً هذه الكأس عن أحد من خلقك، فأصرفهاعني وحتى أنّ جلده من كرب ذلك يتصفد دمًا. فدخل المدخل الذي أجمعوا عليه فيه،ليقتلوه هو وأصحابه، وهم ثلاثة عشر بعيسي فلمّا أيقن أنّهم داخلون عليه… ألقى شِبْهعلي أحدهم فامسكوه وصلبوه"!!
*ــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*(3) وروى الأمام جلال الدين السيوطي نفس الرواية تقريباًفي كتابه " الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور " فقال " فأتى عيسى ومعه سبعة وعشرونمن الحواريين في بيت وأحاطوا بهم، فدخلوا عليهم وقد صورهم الله على صورة عيسى،فقالوا: قد سحرتمونا؟ لتبرزن لنا عيسى أو لنقتلكم جميعا، فقال عيسى لأصحابه: منيشتري منكم نفسه بالجنة؟ فقال رجل من القوم: أنا. فأخذوه فقتلوه وصلبوه، فمن ثم شبهلهم وظنوا أنهم قد قتلوا عيسى وصلبوه فظنت النصارى مثل ذلك، ورفع الله عيسى من يومهذلك"!!*
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 16 -​(6) " أو يكون الأمر في ذلك كان علي نحو ما روىعبد الصمد بن معقل، عن وهب بن منبه، أنّ القوم الذين كانوا مع عيسي في البيت تفرّقواعنه قبل أنْ يدخل عليه اليهود، وبقي عيسي، وألقي شبهه علي بعض أصحابه الذين كانوامعه في البيت بعد ما تفرّق القوم غير عيسي وغير الذي ألقي عليه شبهه، ورُفع عيسي،فقتل الذي تحوّل في صورة عيسي أصحابه، وظنّ أصحابه واليهود أنّ الذي قُتل وصُلب هو عيسيلمّا رأوا من شبهه به وخفاء أمر عيسي عليهم؛ لأنّ رفعه وتحول المقتول في صورته كانيعد تفرق أصحابه عنه، وقد كانوا سمعوا عيسي من الليل ينعي نفسه ويحزن لما قد ظن أنّهنازل به من الموت، فحكوا ما كان عندهم حقًا، والأمر عند الله في الحقيقة بخلاف ماحكوا، فلم يستحق الذين حكوا ذلك من حوارييه أن يكونوا كذبة، أو حكوا ما كان حقًا عندهم في الظاهر وإنْ كان الأمر عند الله في الحقيقة بخلاف الذي حكوا " ( *جامع البيانجـ 6 :12-14*).

3- وذكر البيضاوي أربعة رواياتتبدأ بإلقاء شبه المسيح على غيره وتنتهي بصلبه:
(1) " روى أنّ رهط من اليهودسبّوه وأمّه فدعي عليهم فمسخهم الله قردة وخنازير، فاجتمعت اليهود علي قتله. فأخبرهالله تعالى بأنّه يرفعه إلي السماء. فقال لأصحابه أيّكما يرضى أن يلقى شبهي عليهفيقتل ويصلب ويدخل الجنة. فقام رجل منهم فألقى الله عليه شيه عيسى فقتلوصلب"!!
(2) " وقيل كان رجل ينافق عيسي فلمّا أرادوا قتله قال أنا أدلّكم عليهفدخل بيت عيسي فرفع عيسي وألقي شبهه علي المنافق فدخلوا عليه فقتلوه وهم يظنون أنّهعيسي"!!

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 17 -​(3) " وقيل دخل طيطانوس اليهودي بيتاً كان هو فيه فلم يجده، وألقي اللهعليه شبهه فلما خرج ظُنّ أنّه عيسي فأخذ وصُلب"!!
(4) "وقال قوم صلب اللاهوت وصعدالناسوت " (*البيضاوي جـ 1 : 247*).

4- وروى الأمام النسفي نفس الروايةالأولى والثالثة اللاتي رواهن البيضاوي.

5- كما روى ابنكثير في الجزء الأول من كتابه الكشاف نفس هذه الروايات وكذلك أيضا ابن مسعودوالخازن والبغدادي وغيرهم نفس الروايات تقريباً ولا تختلف عنها سوى في تغيير مكانالقبض على المصلوب واسم المصلوب الذي دعته بيهوذا ونطيانوس اليهودي وسرجس والحارسالذي أقامه اليهود لحراسة المسيح وأحد أصحاب المسيح الذي صلب راضياً ليدخل الجنةوأحد أصحاب المسيح الذي صلب جزاء لخيانته.... الخ ، بل وقيل لم يصلب أحد ولكن أرجفبقتله فشاع بين الناس !! بل وقال قوم، كما نقل البيضاوي " صلب الناسوت وصعداللاهوت "!!.

3ـ تعليق على هذه الروايات:
هذه الروايات الخرافية غير المنطقية تشترك في صفات كثيرة نلخصها فيمايلي:
1- لم تأخذ هذه الروايات لا عن القرآن ولا عن السنة الصحيحة ولا كتبالسير النبوية ولا عن أي وثيقة معتمدة من أي دين !! إلى جانب أنه لا يوجد هناك كتابصحيح يعتمد عليه في هذا الأمر ليفسّر لنا تفسيرًا يُقتع جميع المفسرين!!

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 18 -​2- لميعتمد معظم الكتّاب والمفسرون الذين نقلوا هذه الروايات الخيالية، على واحدة منها، وذلك برغم ذكرهم للعديد منها، لأنّه لا يوجد أي سند أو دليل لأي واحدة منها علي الإطلاق سوي القول " روي أنّ " أو " قيل " أو " عن وهب " أو " عن فلان "...إلخ.. وهؤلاء الذين نقلت عنهم هذه الروايات، سواء كانوا من اليهود أو النصارى الذيناعتنقوا الإسلام، كما يقول ابن خلدون في تاريخه كانوا " بادية جهلاء " ويسمّي العلماء ما نقل عنهم بالإسرائيليات!!

3- اعتمدت هذه الروايات بالدرجة الأولى على الفكر الغنوسي، الذي تأثر بهبعض البسطاء من عامة البادية وذلك إلى جانب الفكر النسطوري الذي انتشر بواسطة الرهبان النسطوريين الذين عاشوا فيالصحاري وكان بعضهم يعيش بالقرب من طرق الرحلات التجارية، والذين كانوا يعتقدون أنالمسيح مكون من شخصين متصاحبين هما الإله الذي كان يقوم بالمعجزات والإنسان الذيكان يتحمل الآلام، وبالتالي فقد صُلب الإنسان لا الإله، أي صُلب الناسوت ولم يُصلباللاهوت كما ذكر بعض ناقلي هذه الروايات " وقيل صلب الناسوت ولم يصلب اللاهوت."

4- امتلأت هذه الروايات بالخرافة والخيال الساذج والتناقض الشديد، فقدذكر بعضها أنّ سبب صلب المسيح هو " سبّه اليهود ومسخه لهم قردة وخنازير "!! والكثيرمنها لم يذكر سببًا لذلك!! كما تناقضت بشدة من جهة الشخص الذي قيل أنّه صُلب بدلاًمن المسيح والمكان الذي تمّ فيه ذلك والزمان الذي تمّ فيه الصلب !! فيُقال أنّ الذي صُلبهو أحد أصحابه حبًا في معلمه أو جزاءً لخيانته !! أو أنّه أحد أعدائه أو الذي أرشدعنه أو حارس المنزل... إلخ !! وأنّه قبض عليه في بيته أو في بيت أحد أصحابه أو فيمكان آخر وأغلب الروايات لا تذكر المكان على الإطلاق!! أما الزمان فغير واضحتماماً!!
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 19 -​5- نسبت هذه الروايات للمسيح صفات لا تليق به تمامًا وتختلف مع صفاته الحقيقية السامية مثل الإدعاء بأنه " سبّ اليهود ومسخهم قردةوخنازير "!! وهذه صفات وأعمال لا تليق بالمسيح الذي جاء " نوراً للعالم " (يوحنا12/46)، والذي كانت دعوته هي الحب والتسامح بلا حدود " أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ اَلَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ " (متى5/44).

والغريب أنّ بعض هذه الروايات، الخرافية الساذجة، تزعُم أنّ المسيح خافوجبن أمام الموت وارتعب لدرجة أنه لم يرتعبْ أحد مثله أمام الموت!! وأنّ أحد تلاميذهكان أشجع منه وقبل أنْ يموت نيابة عنه!! فهل يقبل هذا إنسان عرف من هو المسيح؟!! وهليتفق ذلك مع قول الرب نفسه " وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ اَلْخِرَافِ.‏" (يوحنا10/15) و" لَيْسَ لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هَذَا أَنْ يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ أَحِبَّائِهِ.‏ " (يوحنا15/13). هل يخاف المسيح من الموتوهو القائل " وَلاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ اَلَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ اَلْجَسَدَ‏ " (متى10/28)؟!! 

الواقع أن هذهالروايات ألغت العقل تمامًا وجهلت الواقع والدين والتقليد والتاريخ وغرقت فيالخرافة والجهل والحماقة لذلك لم يعتمد عليها أحد برغم امتلاء الكتببها!!

4- الكتاب المعاصرين ونظرياتهم الخاصة:
بعد أنت تبين لنا أنَّ الروايات السابقة غير منطقية خرج علينا بعض الكتاب المعاصرين بنظريات وآراء خاصة بهم وحدهم، بل كل واحدة منها تخصّ كاتبها فقط؛ فقد أنتجها بوحي من خياله بدون أي سند من كتاب موحي به أو واقع أو تاريخ أو منطق سوي محاولة إثبات عدم صلب المسيح وعدم قيامته!! والعجيب أنهم جميعًا لم يتفقوا معًا علي رواية واحدة!! بل والأعجب أنه لم يتفق اثنان منهم علي رواية واحدة !! وهذه أم الروايات: 
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 20 -​_1- تقول الرواية الأولي _ومؤلفها، من وحي خياله، الأستاذ عبد الحميد جودة السحار، والتي مزج فيها بين ما جاء فيالأناجيل الأربعة وأفكاره الخاصة التي أنتجها خياله الخصب كمؤلف وكاتب سيناريووحوار شهير!! أنّ يهوذا شكّ في المسيح فاتفق مع أعدائه أنْ يسلّمه لهم، وحجّة ذلك، لكييزكّي في المسيح روح المقاومة ويُخرجه من عزلته حتى ينتصر عليهم في العيد فتؤمن بهالوفود القادمة من بلاد كثيرة فيمهّد بذلك الطريق لملك المسيح الدائم!!! أي أنّ يهوذاأراد أنْ يخدم المسيح فباعه؟!! وبعد العشاء ذهب يهوذا إلي الهيكل ليُخبر عن مكانهوقاد مجموعة من الجنود الرومان وخدام رئيس الكهنة إلي حيث كان المسيح لأنّهم كمايزعُم هذا الكاتب " لم يكونوا يعرفونه " وقد أُرسلوا ليقبضوا على رجل لم يروه منقبل ليلتهم" !!

فقال لهم المسيح " أنا هو " فرجعوا للوراء وسقطوا علي الأرض،فأمر تلاميذه بالهرب، فهربوا وظلّ يهوذا وحده مذهولاً، فتقدّم المسيح خطوات " فرجعالجنود للخلف وانطلق المسيح من بينهم دون أنْ يروه وذهب ليختفي ". فقبضوا علي يهوذاالذي وجدوه واقفاً في الظلام وحده وهم يظنون أنّه المسيح فحاول مقاومتهم وأن يصرخبهم أنّهم أخطئوا ولكن دون جدوي، فلزم الصمت وهو يظنّ أنّ الله أنزل به هذا البلاءجزاء شكّه!! واجتاز المحاكمات في صمت ولم يجب عن معظم ما وُجّه إليه من أسئلة!!. ولمّاسأله رئيس الكهنة " هل أنت المسيح ؟ لم يشأ أن يكذب وقال " أنت تقول... من الآنتبصرون ابن الإنسان جالسًا عن يمين القوة وآتيًا في سحاب السماء "!! وقال لبيلاطس:" إذا أمرت بقتلي ترتكب ظلمًا كبيرًا لأنك تقتل برئ"!!

ثم أخذ يهوذا وصُلب عليالصليب قال " أنا عطشان " فأعطوه خلاً، فصدق قول المسيح، أنّه لن يشرب من نتاجالكرمة إلا في ملكوت السموات، فالمسيح
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 21 -​لم يشرب الخل الذي هو نتاج الكرمة بل يهوذاهو الذي شرب!! ثم صرخ " إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟ " ولم يقل " أبي... أبي لماذاتركتني؟" لأنه لم يكن قد تعود أن يدعوا الله "أبي "!!

أما تلاميذه فقد هربواوظنوا أنّ الذي صُلب هو المسيح لا يهوذا كقول المسيح " كلكم تشكّون في هذه الليلة ". ثم ذهب المسيح عند قبر يهوذا وظهر للمجدلية وتلميذي عمواس ثم لبقية التلاميذ دون أنْ يخبرهم بحقيقة المصلوب، ثم تركهم هكذا - في ضلال مبين - حتى يأتي الباراقليط، روحالقدس،والذي يتصوّر الكاتب أنّه نبي المسلمين، فيذكرهم بكل شئ!! أي يتركهم لمدة 600 سنة علي الأقل في ضلال مبين!! هل يقبل العقل والمنطق هذا الكلام؟؟؟!!!.

والكاتب يزعُم أن التلاميذ خُدعوا من الله أولاً ثمأنّ المسيح أكمل هذه الضلالة وذهب إلي قبر يهوذا فتظاهر بأنّه هو الذي مات وقام ليُمعن بذلك في تضليل التلاميذ ثم تركهم في ضلال مبين ؟!! ليبشروا الناس بأوهاموضلال!!! (*عـبد الحميد جودة السحار" المسيح عيسى ابن مريم " ص 214– 256*).

_2- وتقول رواية ثانية:_ أن الذين ذهبوا للقبض على المسيح لم يكونوا علي بيّنة منهيئته أو هيئة يهوذا الذي أخذوه معهم ؟!! ليدلّهم عليه! لأنّهم إلتقوا بيهوذا فيالمعبد الذي عادة ما يكون ضؤه خافتًا وساروا إلي المسيح في الليل في ضوء المشاعلالذي لا تتبيّن فيه الأمور علي حقيقتها، وبالتالي لم يكن في وسعهم التفرقة بينالمسيح ويهوذا؟! ولمّا جاءوا إلى حيث المسيح هرب كل التلاميذ وظلّ يهوذا وحده،فضاعت كلّ الوسائط التي يمكن بها الكشف عن المسيح!! وفي هذا الجو الملبّد بالغموضظهرت ذراع الله القوية ورفعت المسيح إلى السماء، فسقط الجميع علي الأرض، عليوجوههم، ولمّا قاموا لم يجدوا أمامهم سوى يهوذا. فقبضوا عليه ظانين انه المسيح!!! ولما رأى يهوذا ذراع الله التي أنقذت

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 22 -​المسيح ندم أراد أن يكفر عن أثمه، فسلم لهمنفسه، فأخذوه وصلبوه وشاع أنّ الذي صُلب هو المسيح!! كيف رفعت ذراع الله المسيحأمامهم وأمام يهوذا ومع ذلك ظنوا أنّ يهوذا هو المسيح؟؟؟!!!

_3- وتقول رواية ثالثة:_ " أنّ الله لم يُلقي صورة المسيح علي أحد بل أنّ اليهود لم يكونوا علي بيّنة من هيئةيهوذا أو هيئة المسيح!! ونظرًا لأنّهم كانوا يريدون القبض علي المسيح وصلبه فيالليل وقعت أيديهم علي يهوذا فصلبوه أو هيئة المسيح وهم يظنّون أنّه المسيح "!! 
هكذابشكل اعبتاطي وبدون بحث أو تحرّي أو دليل؟!! هكذا، في نظر هذا الكاتب، يقبضون علي شخص وقف أمام أمة بأسرها؟!!

_4- وتقول رواية رابعة: _" في لحظة إتيان اليهودللقبض علي المسيح عيسى، فالأناجيل تقرّر أنّه عندما تحدّث إليهم وعرّفهم بنفسه، رجعوا إلي الوراء وسقطوا علي الأرض... " ثم يترك هذا الكاتب بقية ما جاء في الأناجيلويؤلّف رواية من عنده هو ويقول " وفي هذه اللحظة رفع الله نبيّه إليه وألقى شبْههعلي تلميذه الخائن، فلما أفاق اليهود من سقطتهم لم يجدوا أمامهم سوي يهوذا فساقوهللمذبح "!! 
هكذا دون تحقيق أو بحث وكأننا في عالم سحري خيالي يمت لكوكب أخر لا صلةله بالأرض!!

_5- ويقول البعض، _وهم غير مقتنعين بالروايات السابقة، أنّ المسيح قبض عليه بالفعل وحُكم عليه بالفعل ولكن الله أنقذه بعد ذلك، أنقذه بعد القبض عليهومحاكمته ورفعه إليه ولا يذكرون كيف حدث ذلك بل أنّ أحدهم ينهي كتابه والمسيح مقبوضعليه وبين أعدائه ولا يقول لنا إنْ كان قد صُلب أم لا ؟!


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 23 -​ويترك المسألة بجملتهالإيمان القارئ سواء كان يؤمن بالصلب أم لا!!

_6- وتقول رواية أخرى مختلفةتمامًا عن كل ما سبق_!! " أنّ المسيح هرب قبل حادثة الصلب. فقد ذكر يوحنا، أنّالمسيح لمّا علم أنّ اليهود سيقتلونه لم يكن يمشي علانية، بل انطلق إلي ناحية بالقربمن البرّية مع تلاميذه. ومن ثمّ فإنّ تلاميذه هم الذين ألّفوا قصّة صلبه من عندياتهم،ليُكرم الناس ذكراه، ويعتنقوا المبادئ التي نادى بها في حياته لأن الناس يُجلونالشهداء ويُشيدون بأعمالهم كما يحفظون ذكراهم من عامٍ إلي عام"!!.

هل هذا منطق أوعقل؟!! وهل هذه أخلاق التلاميذ الحواريّين التي تجلّهم كتب الأديان وتضعهم في مصافالأنبياء والرسل؟؟!!

_7- وتقول روايات أخري: _" أنّ تلاميذ المسيح جمعوا النبوّاتالتي قيلت في التوراة عن موت شخص كفارة عن العالم، وصاغوا منها قصة صلب المسيح،حتي يثبتوا أنّه الشخص الذي تنبّأت عنه من قبل"
هكذا وكأنّ ما حدث للمسيح حدث في زاوية ولم بره عشرات الآلاف بل ملايين الناس؟؟!!.

_8- ويقول آخرين:_ " أنّ تلاميذ المسيحنقلوا موضوع صلبه أو موته لأجل خلاص العالم، من الأساطير الوثنية. لأنّ الوثنيينكانوا يعتقدون أنّ آلهتهم مثل كريشنا وبوذا وتاموز ولإيزيس وبروميتسييه تألّموا بآلاممتنوعة، من بينها الصلب، لكي يخلّصوا الناس من خطاياهم ويمنحوهم حياة أبدية!!. ومرة أخرى نقول هل ما يتحدث عنهم هنا هم التلاميذ المسيح ؟! وهل هذا ما قالهالتاريخ ؟! 
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 24 -​وهل هذا يتفق مع العقل والواقع؟؟؟!!! ولو كان صلب المسيح وموته مجرّد اسطورة من الأساطير فهل كان يستشهد جميع تلاميذ المسيح ويُضحّون بحياتهم من اجل أسطورة؟؟!!.

_9- وقال آخر: _" أخذ جند الرومان يبحثون عن عيسي لتنفيذ الحكم عليه، واخيرًا عرفوا مكانه فأحاطوا به ليقبضوا عليه، وكان من أصحابه رجل منافق يشي به فألقي الله عليه شبه عيسي وصورته فقبض عليه الجنود وإرتجّ عليه وأسكته الله فنفّذ فيه حكم الصلب، أمّا المسيح فقد كتب الله له النجاة من هذه المؤامرة وانسلّ بين المجتمعين، فلم يحس به أحد وترك بني إسرائيل بعد أن يأس من دعوتهم وبعد ان حكموا بإعدامه... ولم تجد المراجع الإسلامية الدقيقة شخص هذا الواشي وربما تأثرت بالمراجع المسيحية فذكرت أنّ الخائن هو يهوذا الإسخريوطي " (*د. أحمد شلبي: المسيحية ط6 ص42-43*).
وقال في طبعة الكتاب الثامنة (*ص54-55*) متأثرًا بما جاء في إحدي روايات البيضاوي وما جاء في الكتاب المزيّف المدعو زورًا بإنجيل برنابا " أخذ جند الرومان يبحثون عن عيسي لتنفيذ الحكم عليه، كما أوردنا من قبل، وكمّل بقصة خيانة يهوذا ومجيئه مع الجند الرومان للقبض علي المسيح إلي أنْ قال " وتمّ كل شيء علي هذا النمط، ولكن حدث ما لم يكن في الحسبان، فإنّه عند تقبيل الخائن للمسيح ألقي الله علي الخائن شبه عيسي وملامحه تمامُا، فأصبح الدليل هو المدلول عليه، وأصبح الذي قبّل يحمل جميع ملامح الذي قُبّل، وتقدّم الرومان فقبضوا علي الخائن وارتجّ عليه، أو أسكته الله حتّي تمّ فيه تنفيذ حكم الصلب "!!!.

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 25 -​وهكذا تتغيّر الأفكار والأقوال تبعًا للمصلحة، وتؤلّف القصص والروايات لتأكيد العقيدة، والغريب أنّهم يتهموننا بالتحريف؟؟؟؟!!!!

_10- وقال آخر:_ " تجلذت قدرة الله سبحانه في رفع السيد المسيح إلي السماء معززًا مكرّمًا وإيقاعها بالمجرم الخائن يهوذا لينال عقاب خيانته " (*د. عبد الغني عبود " المسيح والمسيحية " ص 189*).

_11- ونقل محمود شلبي عن عبد الوهاب النجار_ في كتابه " قصص الأنبياء ": " أمّا خاتمة أمر المسيح... بحسب قصص القفرآن فهي عجيبة وبسيطة .... لا تعقيد فيها ... ذلك أنّ المسيح قد أحرج الكهنة والفرّيسيّين بتعليمه وتجريحه إيّاهم في طريقتهم وخبثهم ... فأخرجهم ذلك إلي الكيد له والتدبير لقتله.
" فلما اختمر هذا الأمر في أنفسهم ... شكوا أمره للوالي طبعًا وزينوا له شكواهم بما يستدعي اهتمام الوالي... بأنْ إدّعوا عليه أنّه يقول أنّه ملك اليهود... وأنهم لا يقرّون بملك إلا قيصر رومية، فأرسل الوالي جندًا للقبض علي المسيح عيسي ابن مريم ... فلمّا أتوا ولم يبق إلا القبض عليه، والمسيح قد إهتم لهذا الأمر ... وخشي أنْ ينالوه بالأذي... أنقذه الله من أيديهم ... وطهّره منهم ... وألقي شبهه علي شخص آخر ... عُلم فيما بعد أنّه تلميذه الخائن ... وعرّفته الأناجيل بأنّه يهوذا – كما هو مشهور – وصار بحيث كل من رآه لا يشكّ أنّه يسوع ... فأخذ وصُلب وقُتل ... ونجا المسيح من شرّهم " ( *حياة المسيح ص 402-403* ). 

_وهنا نسأل الناقل والمنقول عنه ونقول لهما؛ هل حقًا ما تقولانه هو ما جاء في القرآن؟؟؟!!!_
_وأين ورد؟؟؟!!!_
_وإذا كنتما قد خلطتما بين ما جاء في الأنجيل ونسبتماه للقرآن، فأين يوجد هذا الكلام في كلا الكتابين؟؟؟!!!_
_وهل يمكنم أن نصدّق أقوالكما بعد ذلك؟؟!!._

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 26 -​_12- وهناك نظرية قال بها الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا _أسماها بـ " نظريتي في قصّة صلب المسيح وقيامته من الأموات"!! قال فيها بالقبض علي المسيح ثم قال: " ولمّا كان الصباح ساقوه إلي بيلاطس الذي كان يودّ إنقاذه منهم ولكن الظاهر من الأناجيل أنّه لم يفلح فحكم بصلبه فأخذه العسكر إلي السجن حتي يستعدوا للصلب، ففرّ من السجن هاربًا إمّا بمعجزة أو بغير معجزة كما فرّ بعض أتباعه من السجون أيضًا... وربّما ذهب إلي جبل الزيتون ليختفي... وهناك توفاه الله أو رفعه إليه بجسمه، أو بروحه فقط فخرج الحرّاس للبحث عنه. وكان يهوذا مسلّمه مصممًا علي الانتحار ومضي خارجًا ليشنق نفسه في بعض الجبال (متي27/3-20) ندمًا وأسفًا علي ما فعله فلقيه الحرّاس، ونظرًا لما بينه وبين المسيح من الشبه التام فرحوا وظنّوه هو وساقوه إلي السجن متكتمين خبر هروبه من العقاب، ولمّا وجد يهوذا أنّ المقاومة لا تُجدي نفعًا ولمّا طرأ عليه من التهيّج النفساني الشديد واليأس الذين يُصيب عادة المنتحرين قبل الشروع في الانتحار ". ثمّ يُكمّل علي أنّ يهوذا هو الذي صُلب، وقال أنّه لم يكن حاضرًا وقت الصلب إلاَّ بعض النسوة اللواتي لا يُمكنهن من الإمعان والتحديق إلي المصلوب فب مثل هذا الموقف وكذلك لبعد موقفهن عنه، فلذا اعتقدن أنّه هو المسيح!!! ولمّا وجد في وجود العذراء ويوحنا عند الصليب ما يُبطل نظريّته وإدّعاءاته من الأساس قال: " وأمّا دعوي الإنجيل الرابع " (يوحنا19/26) أنّ مريم أم عيسي ويوحنا كانا واقفين عند الصليب فالظاهر أنّها مخترعة " ( *الصلب والفداء ص 67 و 68*).

_ولا نعرف من أين أتي هؤلاء الكتاب بالزعم القائل أنّه كان هناك شبه تام بين يهوذا والمسيح، إلاّ إذا كان من خيالهم لعدم إقتناعهم بنظرية إلقاء شبه المسيح علي غيره!!!_

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 27 -​_وهكذا يخترعون القصص ويؤلفون الروايات ويضعون النظريات، ويقولون، يبدو والظاهر وربّما... إلخ، في محاولة يائسة لإثبات عدم صلب المسيح. لا لشيء إلاّض لأنّهم لا يملكون سوي نصّ واحد غير واضح يتكلّم بطريقة غير واضحة المفترض أنّه يُناقش حقيقة يؤمن بها ملايين بل مليارات البشر عبر تاريخ البشرية!!! إنهم يؤلفون الروايات ويؤمنون بصحّتها!!!_

وهذا يذكّرنا بأسطورة بجمليون، فما هي أسطورة بجمليون؟. تقول الأساطير اليونانية أنّه كان هناك صانع تماثيل يُدعي بجمليون صنع تمثالاً جميلاً لإمرأة جميلة، فأعجب بالتمثال إعجابًا شديدًا، ومن شدّة إعجابه به تمنّي أنْ يصير التمثال إمرأة حقيقية، فاستجابت له الآلهة وتحوّل التمثال إلي إمرأة حقيقية!!!

وهذا ما يفعله كتاب روايات الشبه. فهم ينسجون روايات من وحي خيالهم تقول بلإلقاء شبه المسيح علي آخر ويصدذقونها، برغم أنهم هم مؤلفوها، ولكن نقول لهم أننا نعيش الواقع وليس الأسطورة لذا لن تتحوّل رواياتهم التي ألفوها من وحي خيالهم إلي حقيقة، فلا هم بجمليون وليس لهم آلهة تستجيب لهم فتحوّلها إلي حقيقة كما يتوهّمون!!!.

5- التعليق على هذه النظريات والأقوال:
1- عند النظر إلى هذهالروايات والأقوال يتضح لنا للوهلة الأولى إنها متناقضة ومتعارضة ومتضاربة وأنّه لاأساس لها ولا سند ولا دليل علي صحّتها وأنّها مجرّد أفكار خيالية من تأليف رواتها ووحيخيالهم، وهم لم ينكروا ذلك!! بلّ إنّ كل منهم حاول أنْ يروي رواية، معتمدًا عليخياله بالدرجة الأولي مع محاولة بتر بعض آيات الكتاب المقدس وتأليفهما مع رواياتهمالمزعومة!!! ولا نعرف كيف يستبيحوا لأنفسهم ذلك؟!! إذ لا همّ لهم إلا مجرّد الإيهام بأنّ المسيح لم يصلب

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 28 -​وإنما الذي صلب هو غيره!! بمبدأ الغاية تبرّر الوسيلة!! فالغاية هي محاولة الإيهام بأنّ المسيح لم يُصلب والوسيلة هي تلفيق روايات خياليةوغير واقعية للإيحاء والإيهام بذلك !! مع تغيير وتبديل الحقائق الإنجيلية!!

2- كما أن هذه الروايات قيلت أساسًا لتفسير عبارة " شُبّه لهُمْ " بمفهوم واحد فقط هو نظرية إلقاء شبه المسيح علي آخر دون أي اعتبار لحقائق التاريخ والتقليد المسيحي بالرغم عن صمت الآية عن ذكر أي تفصيلات!!!

3- هذا الصمت وضع هؤلاء الكتاب في حيرة فراحوا يؤلفون ويتخيل كل واحد منهم حسب هواهوحسب ما يتراءى له، ونتيجة لذلك خرج كل واحد منهم بفكرة أو برواية مختلفة تمامًا عنالآخر سواء في مكانها أو زمانها أو أشخاصها، فقد اختلفت هذه الروايات من جهةالشبيه الذي قيل أنّه صُلب بدلاً من المسيح، فقد قال البعض أنّ هذا الشخص لا يعرفهإلا الله " فلنترك المسألة عند هذا الحد " !! وقال البعض الأخر أنّه أحد الذين يحبونالمسيح وقال غيرهم أنّه يهوذا جزاء خيانته أو جزاء شكّه في معلمه أو حباً في معلمه!!! كما اختلفت في كيفية القبض على المصلوب فقالوا أن المسيح ألقى شبهه علي يهوذا أوهرب أو صعد إلي السماء! أو أنّ يهوذا كان شبيهًا بالمسيح لدرجة عدم التفريق بينهما ! أو أنّ اليهود لم يكونوا علي بيّنة من هيئة المسيح أو يهوذا ! أو أنّ ذلك حدث بسببالظلام ... إلخ. 

كما أضافت الروايات الأخيرة أنّ المسيح حُكم عليه ولكنه لم يُصلب، بل هرب من السجن!!! أو أنّ قصة الصلب من الأساس ملفقة!! " فالمسألة كلها منتأليف تلاميذه "!! كما اختلفت هذه الروايات أيضاً من جهة الزمان والمكان ودوافعالصلب.

أخيراً يقول لنا الشيخ محمد أبو زهرة " أنّ القرآن الكريم لم يبيّن لناماذا كان 
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 29 -​من عيسى بين صلب الشبيه ووفاة عيسى أو رفعه على الخلاف في ذلك، ولا إلي أين ذهب، وليس عندنا مصدر صحيح يُعتمد عليه، فلنترك المسألة: ونكتفي باعتقادنا اعتقادًا جازمًا أنّ المسيح لم يصلب ولكن شبّه لهم " ( محاضرات في النصرانية للشيخ محمدأبو زهرة ص 25)

إنّه لا يوافق علي كل ما روي من روايات ويعتبرها جميعًا منمصادر غير صحيحة، ويعتمد فقط علي اعتقاده بأنّ المسيح لم يُصلب دون الاعتماد على أيرواية لم تذكر في أي مصدر صحيح!!

هذا الرأي هو ما يتفق عليه الغالبية العظمي من المحاورين المسلمين الذين يتحاورون في موضوع صلب المسيح علي شبكة الإنترنت وأغلبهم يرفضون جميع هذه الروايات سواء قديمها أو حديثها لعدم صحتها وإلغائها للعقل والمنطق، ولأنها جميعًا تسقط دائمًا مع الحوار المنطقي الجاد، ويتمسّكون فقط بحرفية آية النساء 157.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 30 -​*الفصل الثاني*

*نظرية إلقاء شبه المسيح علي آخر*

*تتعارض مع عدل الله وجلاله وعظمته*

*ومع العقل والمنطق والتاريخ*

1- إشكالات روايات عدم صلب المسيح وإلقاء شبهه علي آخر:
لا يقدر أنْ يقول لنا أصحاب نظرية الشبه، كما بيّنا، أنّ آية الشبه ذكرت كيفية إلقاء الشبه ومتي حدثت؟ ومن هو الشبيه؟ ومن هو المُشَبّه به؟. كما يقول الشيخ عبد الرحمن أبوزهرة في كتبه محاضرات في النصرانيّة ص 25: " أنَّ القرآن الكريم لم يُبَينّ لنا ماذا كانمن عيسى بين صلب الشبيه ووفاة عيسي أو رفعه علي الخلاف في ذلك، ولا إلي أين ذهب؟،وليس عندنا مصدر صحيح يُعْتَمَد عليه. 

وكما علَق الإمام الفخر الرازي علي ما روي من روايات خياليّة عن الشبه بقوله " اختلفت مذاهب العلماء في هذا الوضع وذكروا وجوهًا ... وهذه الوجوهمتدافعة متعارضة والله أعلم بهذه الأمور " ( *التفسير الكبير للرازي جـ 3 : 35*).

وقال في تفسير الآية 175 من سورة النساء، مكرّرًا ما قاله الزمخشري في كشافه " الأول: قوله شُبّه مُسْنَد إلي ماذا؟ إنْ جعلته إلي المسيح فهو مُشَبَّه به وليس بمُشَبِّه، وإنْ أسندته إلي المقتول، فالمقتوللم يُجْرَ له ذكر... 

والثاني: أنّه إنْ جاز أنّ الله تعالي يُلْقِي شِبْهَه ( أي المسيح ) عليإنسان آخر فهذا يفتح باب السفسطة فإنَّا إذا رأينا زيدًا فلعله ليس بزيدٍ فإنّه ألقي شِبْهزيد عليه. _وعند ذلك لا يبقى النكاح والطلاق والملك موثوق به، وأيضًا يفضي إلي القدح في التواتر_ ... _وذلك يوجب القدح في جميع الشرائع _وليس مُجيب أنْ يُجِيب عنه بأنّ 

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 31 -​ذلك مختصّ بزمان الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام لأننا نقول لو صحّ ما ذكرتم فذاك إنّمايُعرف بالدليل والبرهان فمن لم يُعلن ذلك الدليل والبرهان وجب أنْ يشي من المحسوسات ووجب أنْ لا يعتمد علي شيء من الأخبار المتواترة ... _وبالجملة ففتح هذا الباب يوجبالطعن في التواتر والطعن فيه يوجب الطعن في نبوّة سائر الأنبياء عليهم الصلاةوالسلام_ ".

كما أنّ القول بعدم صلب المسيح وإلقاء شبهه علي غيره يوقعنا في جملةمشاكل دينيّة يلخّصها الإمام الفخر الرازي في تفسيره لسورة آل عمران 55 " من مباحثهذه الآية موضع مشكل وهو أنّ نصّ القرآن دال علي أنّه تعالي حين رفعه ألقي شبهه عليغيره ... والأخبار أيضًا واردة بذلك إلا أنّ الروايات اختلفت في ذلك فتارة يُروى أنّ اللهتعالي ألقي شبهه علي بعض الأعداء الذين دلوا اليهود علي مكانه ... وتارة يُروى أنّ رغّب بعض خواص أصحابه في أن يلقي شبهه ( عليه ) حتي يُقتل مكانه. وبالجملة فكيفما كانففي إلقاء شبهه علي غيره إشكالات:

(1) الإشكال الأول: إنّا لو جوَّزنا إلقاء شبهإنسان علي إنسان آخر لزم السفسطة، فإني إذا رأيت ولدي ثم رأيته ثانية فحينئذ أجوّز أنْ يكون هذا الذي رأيته ثانية ليس بولدي بل هو إنسان أُلقي شبَهه عليه، وحينئذيرتفع الأمان علي المحسوسات. وأيضاً فالصحابة الذين رأوا محمدًا يأمرهم وينهاهم وجبأنْ لا يعرفوا أنّه محمد، لاحتمال أنّه أُلقي شبهه علي غيره، _وذلك يُفضي إلي سقوطالشرائع. وأيضًا فمدار الأمر في الأخبار المتواترة علي أنْ يكون المُخبر الأوّل إنّماأخبر عن المحسوس، فإذا جاز وقوع الغلط في المبصرات كان سقوط خبر المتواتر أولي. وبالجملة ففتح هذا الباب أوّله سفسطة وآخره إبطال النبوّات بالكلية._

(2) الإشكالالثاني: وهو أنّ الله تعالي كان قد أمر جبريل عليه السلام بأنْ يكون معه ( مع المسيح ) في أكثر الأحوال، هكذا قاله المفسرون في تفسير قوله ( إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِالْقُدُسِ ). 

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 32 -​_ثم إنّ طرف جناح واحد من أجنحة جبريل عليه السلام كان يكفي العالم منالبشر، فكيف لم يكفِ في منع أولئك اليهود عنه؟ وأيضًا أنّه عليه السلام لمّا كانقادرًا علي إحياء الموتى، وإبراء الأكمة والأبرص، فكيف لم يقدرْ علي إماتة أولئك اليهود الذين قصدوه بالسوء وعلي إسقامهم وإلقاء الزمانة ( العاهة ) والفلج عليهم حتييصيروا عاجزين عن التعرّض له؟._

(3) الإشكال الثالث: إنّه تعالى كان قادرًا علي تخليصهمن أولئك الأعداء بأنْ يرفعه إلي السماء، فما الفائدة في إلقاء شبْهه علي غيره، _وهلفيه إلاَّ إلقاء مسكين في القتل من غير فائدة إليه؟._

(4) الإشكال الرابع : إنّه إذا ألقي شبهه علي غيره ثمّ إنّه رُفع بعد ذلك إلي السماء، فالقوم اعتقدوا فيه أنّه عيسيمع أنّه ما كان عيسي، _فهذا كان إلقاءً لهم في الجهل والتلبيس. وهذا لا يليق بحكمةالله تعالي._

(5) الإشكال الخامس: إنّ النصاري علي كثرتهم في مشارق الأرض ومغاربهاوشدّة محبّتهم للمسيح عليه السلام، وغلوّهم في أمره أخبروا _أنّهم شاهدوه مقتولاًومصلوبًا، فلو أنكرنا ذلك كان طعنًا فيما ثبت بالتواتر، والطعن في التواتر يوجبالطعن في نبوّة محمد، ونبوّة عيسى، بل في وجودهما، ووجود سائر الأنبياء عليهمالصلاة والسلام، وكل ذلك باطل._

(6) الإشكال السادس:_أنّه بالتواتر أنّ المصلوب بقيحيًا زمانًا طويلاً، فلو لم يكن ذلك عيسي بل كان غيره لأظهر الجزع، ولقال: إني لستبعيسي بل إنّما أنا غيره، ولبالغ في تعريف هذا المعني، ولو ذكر ذلك لاشتهر عندالخلق هذا المعني، فلمّا لم يوجدْ شيء من هذا علمنا أنّ ليس الأمر علي ما ذكرتم._ فهذاجملة ما في الموضع من السؤالات ". (*التفسير الكبير ج2/466*).

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 33 -​وبالرغم من أنه علق على هذه الإشكالات إلا أنّ تعليقة كانغير مقنعًا سواء له أو لغيره، إذ يقول في رد مقتضب:

1- الجواب عن الأول: إنّ كل منأثبت القادر المختار، سلَّم أنّه تعالي قادر علي أنْ يخلق إنسانًا آخر علي صورة زيدمثلاً، ثم إنّ هذا التصوير لا يوجب الشك المذكور، فكذا القول فيما ذكرتم.
_ونقول هل حدث مثل ذلك في تاريخ البشرية؟؟؟ والإجابة بالقطع كلا!!!._

2- والجوابعن الثاني: إنّ جبريل عليه السلام لو دفع الأعداء عنه أو أقدر الله تعالي عيسى عليهالسلام علي دفع الأعداء عن نفسه لبلغت معجزته إلي حدّ الإلجاء ( أي اضطرار الله إليإجراء تلك المعجزة )، وذلك غير جائز ".
_ونقول علي العكس لو كان الله قد أنقذه بواسطة ملاك لظهرت عظمته وآمن به اليهود، ونسأل ونقول وهل إلقاء شبهه علي آخر ليس فيإلجاء واضطرار؟؟؟!!!_

3- والجواب عن الثالث: فإنَّه تعالي لو رفعه إلي السماء وماألقي شبهه علي الغير لبلغت تلك المعجزة إلي حدّ الإلجاء ( أي اضطرار الله إلى إجراءتلك المعجزة )".
_والسؤال هنا أيهما أكرم وأليق بجلال الله وعظمته؟ أنْ يرفعهأمام الجميع فتظهر قدرة الله أم يخدعهم ويلقي بشبهه على آخر؟؟؟!!!_

4- والجواب عنالرابع: إن تلامذة عيسي كانوا حاضرين، وكانوا عالمين بكيفية الواقعة، وهم كانوايزيلون ذلك التلبيس ".
_ونقول أنه ولا واحد من تلاميذ المسيح قال بغير صلبالمسيح!!!!!_

5- والجواب عن الخامس: إنّ الحاضرين في ذلك الوقت كانوا قليلينودخول الشبهة علي الجمع القليل جائز والتواتر إذا انتهى في آخر الأمر إلي الجمعالقليل لم يكن مفيدًا للعلم ".

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 34 -​_ونقول هل تدخل الشبهة علي أمّه وأخت أمه وتلميذهيوحنا ومن كان معهم من التلاميذ غير المعلنين مثل يوسف الرامي ونيقوديموس، أم علىاليهود الذين كانوا حاضرين الصلب والذين جال يبشّر بينهم يُعلّمهم ويصنع المعجزاتوكانوا يلتفون حوله بعشرات الألوف،أم علي الجنود الرومان الذين كانوا يقومونبعملية الصلب، أم سمعان القيرواني الذي كان يشاركه في حمل الصليب؟؟؟؟!!!!._

6- والجواب عن السادس: إنّ بتقدير أنْ يكون الذي ألقي شبه عيسى عليه السلام عليه كانمسلمًا وقبل ذلك عن عيسي، جائز أنْ يسكت عن تعريف حقيقة الحال في تلك الواقعة 
_تقول كل تفاصيل المحاكمة والصلب أنّ المحاكم والمصلوب كان هو المسيح وهذا مادلل عليه بأقواله وتصرفاته!!!!_

ثم يختم بقوله: " وبالجملة فالأسئلة التي ذكروهاأمور تتطرق الاحتمالات إليها من بعض الوجوه. ولما ثبت بالمعجز القاطع صدق محمد فيكل ما أخبر عنه، امتنع صيرورة هذه الأسئلة المحتملة معارضة للنصّ القاطع، واللهوليّ الهداية".

هذا هو تعليق الرازي وتعليقنا عليه.

ولأن هذه الردود غيرمقنعة، حتى له هو نفسه كما هو واضح. لذا فسّر بعض العلماء المسلمين الآية باعتبار أنّها لا تنفي الصلب.

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 35 -‏​وحقائق التاريخ ، فيقول*(4)*: ‏
‏ " أهم الأسئلة فيما يتعلق بمسألة صلب المسيح أو نهاية شأن المسيح مع قومه كما ‏أفضل أنْ أسمّيها هي: 
ما هو معني الصلب ؟
هل الصلب هو مُجَرّد وضع شخص ‏علي الصليب سواء مات من جرّاء الصلب أوّ لم يمتْ لأي سبب من الأسباب؟
أمّ ‏أنَّ الصلب لا يتمّ إلاَّ إذا مات الشخص المحكوم عليه بالصلب علي الصليب؟
إنَّ ‏تحديد معني الصلب بالإجابة علي هذه الأسئلة الهامة يجعلنا نعرف علي وجه الدقة ‏ما إذا كانوا قد قتلوه وصلبوه، أو أنَّهم (وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ) .‏
‏ " جديرٌ بنا أنْ ندقّق في معني الفعل المبني للمجهول (صُلِبَ) . يُقال عن شخص ‏إنَّه صُلب إذا كان مات علي الصليب ويُقال عن شخص إنه ( أُغرِقَ ) إذا كان قد ‏مات إغراقًا تحت الماء ، أمّا إذا كان بعض الناس حاولوا إغراق شخص تحت ‏سطح الماء بهدف قتله ولم يمتْ هذا الشخص تحت الماء لأي سبب فإنَّهم لم يغرقوه‏‏. يجوز أنْ يكونوا قد شرعوا في قتله بإغراقه، ولكنهم في حقيقة الأمر (ما قتلوه ‏وما أغرقوه)، حيث أنَّه لم يمتْ تحت سطح الماء من جرّاء إغراقهم له، في ‏محاولتهم قتله تحت سطح الماء. وهكذا لو وُضِعَ شخص علي الصليب ولم يمتْ ‏من جرّاء الصلب لا يجوز أنْ نقول عنه أنَّه صُلِبَ. ربما كان هذا شروعًا في قتله ‏صلبًا، ولكنهم (ما صلبـوه ) ".‏
‏ ولكنّنا نقول لسيادته نتفق معك في الجزء الأول من حديثك أنَّ اليهود دفعوا ‏الرومان لصلب المسيح ليتخلّصوا منه ومن رسالته، أمّا الجزء الثاني فقد تحقّق ‏لا بعدم موته علي الصليب بل بقيامته من الأموات في اليوم الثالث، وفي هذه ‏الحالة يكون قوله " وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ " يعني أنَّ قصدهم وخطّتهم في القضاء ‏
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــ*
*(4) أخطر المناظرات، هل مات المسيح عـلي الصليب؟ مناظرة بين داعـية العـصر " أحمد ديدات " والبروفيسير " فلويد كلارك " ص 28-100.*

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 36 -​عليه لم ينجحا لأنَّه قام من الأموات وظهر لتلاميذه وأرسلهم للكرازة به في كل ‏العالم.‏
‏ ثمّ يوضّح الأستاذ علي الجوهري رأيه في نظرية إلقاء شبه المسيح علي شخص ‏آخر بقوله : " لأن إلقاء شبه المسيح علي شخص غير المسيح إنما هو نظريّة قال ‏بها المفسرون، إنَّها رأي المفسّرين، ومن المعروف أنَّ المفسّرين يَلْزَم كل منهم ‏أنْ ينظر في تفسير من سبقه من المفسّرين. هذا بطبيعة الحال من ضرورات ‏التصدّي لمحاولة تفسير آيات القرآن الكريم. ونظرية إلقاء الشِبْه غير مستساغة ‏وغير معقولة لأسباب هامة كثيرة:‏
أولاً :_لا دليل عليها، ولتكون نظريّة مستساغة ومقبولة ومعقولة يلزم أنْ تتوافر ‏لها أدلّة علي صحّتها. ونظريّة إلقاء شبه المسيح علي شخص غيره لا يُنْهِضْ ‏دليل علي صحّتها، وتُنْهِضْ أدلّة علي عدم صحّتها_ 000 _لقد اضطر المفسّرون ‏المسلمون إلي القول بنظريّة إلقاء الشِبْه إجابة وحيدة لسؤال فرض نفسه هو_ : _إذا ‏كان المسيح ما قتلوه وما صلبوه، فماذا حدث له؟ وكيف نجا من القتل والصلب؟_ ‏ويجوز أنْ يُوضع شخص علي الصليب بقصد قتله صلبًا، ولا يكون هذا الشخص ‏قد قُتل أو صُلب إذا لم يمت علي الصليب_.‏_
ثانياً : لأنَّ إنكار وضع المسيح علي الصليب يتعارض مع شهادة شهود العيان " _‏__وشهادة شهود العيان في هذه الجزئيّة بالذات لا تشوبها شائبة تَنَاقض أو خِلاف ‏بين الشهود. كلّ شهودهم مُجْمِعُون عليها000 في مسألة القبض علي المسيح ‏ووضعه علي الصليب يستحيل بحق إهدار شهادة شهود العيان، وكذلك وقائع ‏محاكمة المسيح أمام السنهدرين وأمام الحاكم الرومانيّ بيلاطس. قبضوا عليه، ‏وحاكموه، ووضعوه علي الصليب. وشهد بذلك عشرات بل مئات من شهود ‏العيان، ولا تناقض في شهادة شهود العيان بهذا الصدد يمكن التعويل عليه في ‏رفض محتوى شهادتهم _".‏

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 37 -‏​‏ " أليس المطلوب هو إثبات صدق القرآن الكريم فيما أخبر به من أنَّ أعداء المسيح ‏ما قتلوه وما صلبوه؟ يتحقّق المطلوب دون حاجة إلي الاعتماد في ذلك علي التسليم ‏بنظريّة إلقاء الشبه، ودون أنْ نصطدم بضرورة إهدار شهادة الشهود في مسألة ‏يستحيل فيها إهدار شهادة الشهود. ومن المعلوم أنَّه في بعض الحالات يمكن ‏التدليل علي فساد شهادة الشهود، وفي حالات أخري لا يكون هنالك سبيل إلي ‏إهدار شهادة الشهود. _والقبض علي المسيح ووضعه علي الصليب من المسائل التي ‏لا يجوز إهدار شهادة الشهود بشأنها - والحق يُقال - بأي حال من الأحوال. إنَّهم ‏مُجْمِعُون عليها، ولا تناقض داخلي بشأنها،_ والحق يُقال أيضًا _ولا ينبغي كمسلمين ‏أنْ نجادل بالباطل أبدًا. إنَّ الله سبحانه وتعالي يأمرنا بذلك. إنَّ الله يأمرنا أنْ نجادل ‏بالتي هي أحسن . والاعتراف بالحقائق، وعدم الجدال بالباطل إنما هما من أهم ‏ركائز الجدل بالتي هي أحسن. هل يجادل بالتي هي أحسن من يُنكر الحقائق ولا ‏يعترف بها ؟_" .‏
‏ ويُضيف " _لأنَّ التمسّك بالمعني الأوّل من معاني إنتفاء الصلب بإنكار وضع ‏المسيح علي الصليب يُعَرّض مصداقية القرآن الكريم ذاتها للخطر _000 إنَّ مَثَلَ ‏مَن يُعَارضون أنْ يكون أعداء المسيح قد وضعوه فعلاً علي الصليب كَمَثَل شخص ‏حضر حفل زفاف صديق، وأثناء الحفل وقعت حادثة قتل أُتُّهم فيها هذا الشخص ‏وعندما يتمّ سؤال هذا الشخص: هل حضرت حفل زفاف صديقك أم لا؟ يقول لا، ‏أنا لم أحضر حفل زفاف صديقي . وإذا شهد شاهدان علي أنَّه كان يجلس بينهما في ‏ذلك الحفل نجد أنَّ إنكار ذلك الشخص حضوره الحفل يُسِئ إلي موقفه في التحقيق ‏ولا يُفيده " . ‏
ثالثاً :_إنَّ نظريّة إلقاء الشِبْه وردت في إنجيل برنابا وهذا هو الدليل الثالث علي ‏فسادها وعدم صحتها: _" إن الاحتجاج بورود هذه النظريّة في إنجيل برنابا يكشف ‏قبل أي شئ علي أنَّ هذه النظريّة ليست من بنات أفكار أيّ مُفَسّر مسلم ، بل هي

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 38 -‏​فكرة مسيحيّة 000 وفضلاً عن ذلك نجد أنَّ النصاري لا يعترفون بصحّة إنجيل ‏برنابا كله ، _ولن نجد مسيحيا واحداً يعترف بصحّته_ . سيقول لك علي الفور أنَّه ‏إنجيلٌ مزيفٌ مُنْتَحَل لا صحّة ولا حُجَّة لكلِّ مُحْتَوَاه . إنَّه أبُوكْرِيفَا.‏
‏ _ولا يصحّ لنا كمسلمين أنْ نُقيم عقائدنا علي أساس من نصوص إنجيل برنابا الذي ‏لا يَعْتَرِف النصاري به ولا يجوز أنْ نثق بنصّ من نصوص إنجيل برنابا _".‏
رابعاً : " يوجد رابعًا سبب هام وهو عدم قدرة أي مفسّر من القائلين بهذه النظريّة ‏علي تحديد الشخص الذي ألقي الله عليه شبه المسيح عليه السلام. يقول بعضهم ‏‏- وراجع ما شئت أي تفسير موجز أو مطول - إنَّ الله ألقي شبه سيّدنا عيسي علي ‏يهوذا . ويقول بعضهم : إنَّ الله ألقي شبه سيّدنا عيسي علي شخص يدعي ‏طيطانوس. ويقول بعضهم : إنَّ الله ألقى شبه سيّدنا عيسي علي واحد من أتباعه ‏تطوّع لتحمُّل هذا المصير بدلاً من المسيح بعد أنْ وعده المسيح أنْ تكون له الجنة ‏دون تحديد لهذا الشخص بشيءٍ سوي أنَّه واحد من أتباعه. ويقول بعضهم: إنَّه ‏واحد من حرّاس المسيح.‏
‏ وأنت تعرف يا صاحبي أنَّه يلزم تحديد شخص واحد بعينه ألقي الله عليه شبه ‏سيّدنا عيسي. وعدم تحديد شخص واحد بعينه يفسد هذا الادعاء تمامًا من الناحية ‏الشكليّة البحتة. ولو مات رجل قتيلاً إثر طعنة سكين، ويريد أحد أنْ يُدافع عن ‏أحدِ المتّهمين بأنَّ شخصًا آخر غير المتّهم هو الذي طعنه بالسكين، لوجب عليه أنْ ‏يُحدّد من هو هذا الشخص تحديدًا قاطعًا. ولو تعدّدت الاحتمالات لأفضي ذلك إلي ‏عدم تحديد القاتل وكان ذلك من مصلحة المتهمين جميعًا مهما كان عددهم كبيرًا .‏
‏ ولا ريب أنَّ تضارب آراء المفسّرين علي هذا النحو بصدد رأيهم ونظريتهم ‏القائلة بإلقاء شبه المسيح علي شخص آخر غير المسيح يضعف من نظريّتهم هذه ‏إلي حدِّ الانهيار " .

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 39 -‏​خامساً : " وخامس الأسباب الدالة علي فساد نظرية إلقاء الشبه هذه هو أنَّ أي ‏مفسّر لا يستطيع أنْ يقول أو يدّعي أنَّه شاهد شبه المسيح يلقيه الله سبحانه وتعالي ‏علي شخص آخر. ولو زعم أحدهم هذا الزعم لكان زعمه باطلاً بطبيعة الحال. ‏ويزداد هذا الزعم ضعفاً وانهياراً لو لم يملكْ من يزعمه أي دليل علي صحته " . ‏
سادساً : " ضمائر الغائب الكثيرة الموجودة في الآية الكريمة 000 ما شأن ضمائر ‏الغائب الكثيرة الموجودة بالآية الكريمة ؟ وكيف تدل علي خطأ المفسّرين في القول ‏بنظريّة إلقاء شبه المسيح علي شخص آخر غير المسيح ؟
‏ نعرف جميعًا أنَّ ضمائر الغائب المفرد لا بد من إرجاعها إلي شخص تعود عليه ‏ضمائر الغائب. والمعقوليّة شرط لصحّة إرجاع ضمير الغائب إلي من يُفترض ‏رجوع ضمير الغائب إليه 000 (وقد) اختلف المفسّرون الإسلاميّون بشأنه اختلافًا ‏كبيرًا ولم يُصِبْ أحدهم الرأي الصواب في إرجاع هذه الضمائر إلي من تعود عليه ‏بشكل قاطع حتي الآن، إنَّهم جميعًا يُرَجِّحون إرجاع ضمير الغائب إلي المسيح في ‏قول الله سبحانه وتعالى: "وما قتلوه وما صلبوه صحيح تماماً ولكن الاستمرار في ‏إرجاع ضمير الغائب إلي المسيح في بقيّة الآية الكريمة خطأ وغير مقبول، ويُرْبِك ‏المعني الصحيح للآية الكريمة " . ‏
‏ " فإذا وصلنا إلي قول الله سبحانه وتعالى: " وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا ". أرجو منك يا صاحبي أنْ نُحَدّد ‏ضمائر الغائب المفردة في هذا الموضع من الآية الكريمة 000 إنَّ ضمائر الغائب ‏المفرد كثيرة في هذا الموضع من الآية الكريمة . قلت : وقد أرجعها المفسّرون ‏المسلمون كلّها إلي المسيح 000 إنَّ ضمائر الغائب المفرد المتكرّرة في هذا ‏الموضع تعود إلي اختلافهم، أي اختلاف أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى في ‏مسألة أنَّ المسيح قد مات علي الصليب أم لم يمت علي الصليب. هذه المسألة ‏اختلفوا فيها ، هذا الشأن " اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ " _وبدءاً من ضمير الغائب المفرد الموجود_ ‏
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 40 -‏​_بآخر حرف الجر هنا تعود الضمائر علي الشأن الذي " اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ "_ ولا تعود إلي ‏المسيح عليه السلام. هل اختلفوا في أنَّ الشخص الذي حاكموه وقبضوا عليه هو ‏المسيح أو هو شخصٌ آخرٌ؟ هذا احتمال ضعيف جدًا وبالغ الضعف وعديم ‏المعقولية. ويلزم أنْ يكون الرأي السليم سليمًا في نظر كل الناس وليس في نظر ‏المسلمين وحدهم 000 إنَّ أعداء المسيح لو كانوا قد اختلفوا بشأن شخص المسيح ‏وهل هو الشخص الذي حاكموه وقبضوا عليه ووضعوه علي الصليب لكان الأقرب ‏إلي المعقوليّة أنْ يتحروا ويدققوا ويحققوا هذه المسألة كل التحري والتدقيق ‏والتحقيق. _وليس من المعقول طبعًا أنْ يكون هدف أعداء المسيح هو قتل المسيح ‏صلبًا ثم يقبلون بسهولة وبساطة وسذاجة أنْ يقتلوا ويصلبوا شخصًا آخر غيره_ . ‏لو اختلفوا في شخص المسيح لكان الأقرب إلي الصواب والمعقوليّة أنْ يوقفوا ‏إجراءات تنفيذ الحكم ليتحققوا أنَّ شخص الإنسان الذي يقومون بتنفيذ الحكم عليه ‏‏. وهذا التحقّق سهل ميسور لهم. وليس هناك أسهل من أنْ يحاوروا ويناقشوا ‏الشخص الموجود بين أيديهم ليكتشفوا حقيقته، _خصوصًا أنَّ اليهود لم يعمدوا ‏إلي قتل المسيح غيلة، بل إنَّهم استصدروا حكمًا بقتله صلبًا من الحاكم الروماني ‏بيلاطس_ " .‏
‏ " إنَّ مصلحتهم تفرض عليهم ذلك، إنَّهم يريدون قتل وصلب شخص معيّن وليس ‏قتل وصلب أي شخص آخر غيره " . " يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى : (مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ) وضمير الغائب الملحق بحرف الجر (بِهِ) يجعل المعني – والله أعلم بمراده - ‏هو : " _ما لهم بشأن موته أو عدم موته على الصليب من علم _" .‏ 
‏ " قال المفسرون : إنَّ ضمير المفرد الغائب هنا يعود علي المسيح، مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ. هل هذا معقول؟ كيف يكون شهود العيان الموجودين حول الصليب الذي ‏ُصلب عليه المسيح ما لهم بالمسيح من علم؟ هل يكون المفسّرون المسلمون الذين ‏لم تطأ قدم أحدهم في الغالب الأعم مكان الصليب، أعلم بالمسيح، وبما لو كان هو ‏ 

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 41 -‏​الشخص الموجود علي الصليب مِنْ مَنْ كانوا شهود عيان لهذا الحدث التاريخي العظيم‏؟ لقد مضت قرون وقرون بين الزمان الذي وُلد فيه أولئك المفسّرون وبين وقت ‏هذا الحدث العظيم. أمّا عندما يعود ضمير المفرد الغائب في هذا الموضع علي ‏شأن من الشئون هو عدم معرفة أعداء المسيح ما إذا كان المسيح قد مات علي ‏الصليب أمّ أنَّه لم يمتْ علي الصليب، نجد أنَّ المعني يتضح ويستقيم ويُصبح معنًي ‏معقولاً مقبولاً والله أعلم بمراده 000 " .‏
‏ ويعلق الأستاذ الجوهري علي إشكالات الرازي بقوله: " هيا نقتبس سطورًا مما ‏كتبه الإمام الفخر الرازي في تفسيره لهذه الآية الكريمة بدءاً من صفحة (515) ‏بالجزء الخامس من طبعة دار الغد العربي بالقاهرة في تفسيره مفاتيح الغيب ، يقول ‏الإمام الفخر الرازي ما نصّه: " وفي الآية سؤالان: السؤال الأول : قوله تعالى : ‏‏(شُبِّهَ ) مُسند إلي ماذا ؟ إنْ جعلته مسندًا إلي المسيح، فهو مُشَبَّّه به وليس بمُشَبِّه، ‏وإنْ نسبته إلي المقتول فالمقتول لم يُجْرَ له ذكر " . ويضيف " إنَّ الإمام الرازي قد ‏استهل تفسيره للآية الكريمة ببحث الإسناد في قوله تعالى : (شُبِّهَ) وتساءل: مُسند ‏إلي ماذا؟ ولتكون فكرة الإسناد واضحة يا صاحبي دعني أنشّط ذاكرتك لتفهم ‏بوضوح المقصود بالإسناد الذي يُشير إليه الإمام الرازي. لو قلت : (ضرب عمرو ‏زيدًا) فالضرب مُسند وعمرو مسند إليه ولما كان فعل (شُبِّهَ) في الآية في صيغة ‏المبني للمجهول ، وحسب نظرية إلقاء الشبه التي سبق أنْ أشرنا إليها وإلي فسادها ‏لا بد من وجود الحيرة وعدم القدرة علي الفهم 000 والسؤال بصيغة أخري يمكن ‏أن يُصاغ هكذا : " إذا كان أعداء المسيح حول الصليب، قد شُبِّهَ لهم، فماذا شُبِّهَ ‏لهم بالضبط ؟ هل شُبِّهَ لهم أنهم قتلوا شبيه المسيح علي الصليب ، _وبذلك يكون ‏الأمر قد اختلط عليهم مرّتين لا مرّة واحدة_، اختلط عليهم الأمر في المرة الأولى إذ ‏خُيِّل إليهم وظنّوا أنَّ الله قد ألقى شبه المسيح علي غيره ، وخُيِّل إليهم في المرة ‏الثانية وظنّوا واحتاروا ولم يستطيعوا أنْ يقطعوا برأي فيما كانوا قد قتلوا شبيه ‏المسيح أم قتلوا المسيح ؟". 

‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 42 -‏​‏ ثم يقول " والقول بنظرية إلقاء شبه المسيح علي غيره لا يثبت لتمحيص بيننا ‏كمسلمين، ولا يثبت لجدل بيننا وبين خصوم الإسلام " . ‏
‏ وبعد أنْ يفنّد علي الجوهري نظرية إلقاء شبه المسيح علي شخص آخر يذكر ما ‏يُؤمن به هو: " إذا لم يكن معني قوله سبحانه وتعالى : _ولكن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ هو إلقاء شبه ‏المسيح علي شخصٍ آخر غيره، فما هو معناها ؟ هل لها معنى آخر؟، وما هو هذا ‏المعنى الأخير ؟ نعم معناها هو : ولكن اختلط الأمر عليه، اختلط عليهم ما إذا كان ‏المسيح قد مات علي الصليب فينزلونه ويدفنونه أم أنَّه لم يمتْ علي الصليب. لقد ‏اختلفوا بهذا الشأن فعلاً_ " .‏
‏ وهكذا يتضح لنا أنَّ نص سورة النساء غير الواضح في مسألة صلب المسيح أوقع ‏الجميع في حيرة مما جعل البعض يعتمد علي الخرافات، أو ما يُسَمَّي ‏بالإسرائيليات، والبعض الآخر يؤلّف روايات من وحي خياله، والبعض يصرّ ‏علي الإيمان بالنصّ كما هو ولكنّه يُفسّره هو أيضًا فيقول أنَّه ينفي الصلب عن ‏المسيح، والبعض يحاول أنْ يوفّق بين النصّ وبين المنطق والعقل والتواتر ‏والحدث التاريخيّ لصلب المسيح والمسجّل في كل كتب التاريخ والتي لا تقول شيء ‏مطلقًا بل ولا تعرف شيء مطلقًا عن نظريّة الشبه !!!!!‏

‏3 – إلقاء شبه المسيح على آخر يوقع البشرية في ضلالة كبرى :‏
‏ إنَّ القول بإلقاء شبه المسيح علي آخر وصلبه بدلاً عنه واعتقاد كل من اليهود ‏والرومان وتلاميذ المسيح ورسله وأمّه العذراء القدّيسة مريم بأنَّ الذي صُلِبَ هو ‏المسيح ثم كرّزوا في العالم أجمع بأنَّ الذي صُلِبَ هو المسيح وآمن الملايين، بل ‏المليارات، عبر التاريخ أنَّ المسيح هو الذي صُلِبَ، في حين أنَّ الذي صُلِبَ، ‏حسب نظرية الشبه، هو آخر غير المسيح فماذا تكون النتيجة ؟؟!! والإجابة هي ‏ضلالة كبري لا مثيل لها في تاريخ الكون !!!!‏
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 43 -‏​‏ فقد اعتقد اليهود أنَّهم قتلوا المسيح، وهذا ما شهد به القرآن " وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ 000"، وشاع ذلك بين الأمم ، وهذا ما حدث أيضًا وسجّله المؤرّخون، ‏ولكن الأهم والأخطر هو أنَّ تلاميذ المسيح ورسله الذين أعدّهم للكرازة بإنجيله في ‏العالم كله، قد شاهدوا المصلوب وآمنوا أنَّه المسيح وبشّروا في كل مكان أنَّ الذي ‏صُلِبَ هو المسيح !!! بل وجمعوا الإنجيل، بالروح القدس، ودوّنوا فيه حادثة ‏الصلب تفصيليًا لدرجة أنَّها تكوّن ثلث الإنجيل، بل وهي محور كرازة الرسل " ‏ نَحْنُ نَكْرِزُ بِالْمَسِيحِ مَصْلُوباً " (1كو1/23)، وبسبب كرازتهم وبشارتهم بالمسيح ‏مصلوبا آمن الملايين ، بل والمليارات منذ القرن الأول وحتي الآن، بل وقد يصل ‏الذين يؤمنون بذلك منذ القرن الأول وحتى نهاية العالم مليارات المليارات، ولو ‏افترضنا صحّة نظرية إلقاء شبه المسيح علي آخر تكون هذه المليارات من البشر قد ‏آمنت بخدعة وضلالة كبري !!!‏
‏ والسؤال هنا هو من الذي أوقع هذه المليارات في هذه الخدعة وهذه الضلالة ‏الكبري ؟؟؟!!! وبمعني آخر؛ من هو الذي خدع البشريّة وأوقعها في هذه الضلالة ‏الكبري، المزعومة ؟؟!! ولو سرنا مع أصحاب نظرية الشبه فستكون النتيجة ‏مريعة وغير منطقيّة وغير معقولة، فلو افترضنا، معهم، أنَّ الذي ألقي شبه ‏المسيح علي آخر هو الله !! فستكون النتيجة، بحسب هذه النظرية، أنَّ الله هو ‏الذي خدع البشرية وأوقعها في هذه الضلالة الكبري، فهل يقبل العقل ذلك ؟؟!! ‏وحاشا لله من ذلك وتعالي عنه علوًا كبيرًا!! فهذا يعني عدّة أمور لا يقبلها عقل ولا ‏منطق ؛ وهي أنَّها تنسب لله الجهل والعجز والخداع والغش وعدم تقدير الأمور، ‏بل والظلم 000 إلخ .‏
‏ وحاشا لله من ذلك وتعالي عنه فلم يكن الله في حاجة إلي مثل هذه الوسيلة التي لا ‏تعني إلا الغش والتضليل والخداع، لأنَّه لو فرضنا صحّة هذه النظرية فماذا كانت ‏النتيجة، نقول هي سقوط الملايين بل والمليارات عبر مئات وآلاف السنين من

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 44 -‏​الذين آمنوا بذلك في الضلال !!! ومن الذي أضلّ هذه الملايين بهذه الخدعة، هل ‏نقول أنَّه هو الله، ونقول؛ حاشا وكلا وتنزّه الله عن ذلك ؟؟؟‎!!!!!!!‎‏ وهل يجرؤ ‏أحد أنْ يقول أنَّ الله هو الذي ألقي شبه المسيح علي غيره وترك الناس تسقط في ‏هذه الضلالة الكبري ؟؟؟ !!! ونقول حاشا لله وتعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا ً !!! فهذا ‏لا يتفق مع العقل والمنطق ولا مع قداسة الله وعظمته وجلاله وقدرته الكليّة !!!‏
‏ كما أنَّ هذه النظريّة تصوّر لنا الله بالطريقة التي يتصوّر بها الذين يؤمنون بتعدّد ‏الآلهة آلهتهم الذين يتآمرون ويغشون ويخدعون، فالله، بحسب هذه النظرية ‏يبدو وكأنَّه قد فوجئ باليهود وهم يقبضون علي المسيح وقد عجزت حيلته وقدرته ‏علي إنقاذ مسيحه ولم يستطع أنْ يُنقذه من أيديهم إلا بإلقاء شبهه علي آخر، لكي ‏يُنقذه من أيديهم بهذه الوسيلة مهما كانت نتيجتها !!!!!!!!! ونتيجتها هي إنقاذ شخص ‏واحد، فرد مهما كانت مكانته علي حساب المليارات من البشر ؟؟؟!! وأكرّر حاشا ‏لله من ذلك وتعالى عنه علوًا كبيرًا !!!!‏
‏ كما أن القرآن يقول " وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ " ، فهل من الهدي والنور ‏أنْ يقع كل من يؤمن به، بحسب هذه النظرية في الضلالة ؟؟؟!!! هل يُرسل الله ‏المسيح لهداية البشر ثم ينقذه من اليهود بوسيلة تكون هي السبب في ضلال البشر ‏؟؟؟!! وهل يتفق الهدى مع الضلال ؟؟؟!!! وهل يتفق هذا مع حبّ الله غير المحدود ‏للبشرية ؟؟؟!!! ونكرّر حاشا لله من ذلك وتعالى عنه علوًا كبيرًا !!!!‏
‏ يقول الكتاب المقدس " مَعْلُومَةٌ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ جَمِيعُ أَعْمَالِهِ. " (أعمال 15/18) ، ‏ويؤكّد لنا الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة أنَّ المسيح لم يكنْ يعمل شيئًا بالمصادفة أو حسب ‏الظروف، إنما كان كل ما يعمله مرتبًا ترتيبًا سابقًا قبل خليقة العالم، بحسب ‏ترتيب أزليّ سابق، فعندما كان يقوم بعمل معجزة ما أو يُعَلّم تعليم ما لم يكن بدون ‏ترتيب سابق، لهذا لم يناقض نفسه أبدًا ولم يغيّر كلامه مطلقًا، وعلي سبيل المثال ‏فعندما حضر عرس في قانا الجليل ونفذت الخمر من العرس ، وكانت ‏
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 45 -‏​العذراء القديسة مريم قد عرفت بالروح القدس أنّه سيصنع لهم معجزة ، " قَالَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ لَهُ: «لَيْسَ لَهُمْ خَمْرٌ». "، ولأنّضه كان يعمل كل شيء في وقته وبحسب ترتيب إلهي دقيق ‏قال لها " لَمْ تَأْتِ سَاعَتِي بَعْدُ "، أي لا يزال علي صنع هذه المعجزة المطلوبة وقت ‏حتي لو كان هذا الوقت مجرّد لحظات، فقالت هي بالروح القدس للخدام " مَهْمَا قَالَ لَكُمْ فَافْعَلُوهُ " وفي الوقت المعين ، وبعد الحديث مع العذراء ليس بكثير قال للخدم " ‏ امْلأوا الأَجْرَانَ مَاءً». فَمَلأوهَا إِلَى فَوْقُ." (يو2/1-8). وفي ‏قصة إقامة لعازر من الموت، يقول الكتاب " وَكَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مَرِيضاً وَهُوَ لِعَازَرُ 000 ‏فَأَرْسَلَتِ الأُخْتَانِ إِلَيْهِ قَائِلَتَيْنِ: «يَا سَيِّدُ هُوَذَا الَّذِي تُحِبُّهُ مَرِيضٌ». فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ قَالَ: «هَذَا الْمَرَضُ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ بَلْ لأَجْلِ مَجْدِ اللَّهِ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ بِهِ». 000 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّهُ مَرِيضٌ مَكَثَ حِينَئِذٍ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي كَانَ فِيهِ يَوْمَيْنِ. 000 ثُمَّ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ قَالَ لِتلاَمِيذِهِ: «لِنَذْهَبْ إِلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ أَيْضاً». وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَقُولُ عَنْ مَوْتِهِ وَهُمْ ظَنُّوا أَنَّهُ يَقُولُ عَنْ رُقَادِ النَّوْمِ. " (يو11/1-13) . وقد ترك المسيح لعازر حتى مات وظلّ في ‏القبر أربعة أيّام لكي يُقيمه من الموت بعد أنْ تعفّن جسده وأصبح رميمًا، فيتمجّد ‏من خلال عمله هذا المسيح كابن الله ويتمجد الله في ذاته. ‏
‏ وهكذا لا يتم عمل الله بالمصادفة أو بحسب الظروف إنما بترتيب إلهيّ سابق . ‏ولا يمكن بل ومن المستحيل أنْ يكون الله قد رتّب لخديعة البشر وغشّهم وإيقاع ‏مليارات الناس في هذه الضلالة الكبري !!! ونكرّر حاشا لله من ذلك !!! ‏
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 46 -‏​*الفصل الثالث ‏*

*الذين قالوا بصلب المسيح وأسباب قولهم بذلك*


‏1 – عدم وضوح معنى الآية :‏
‏ كما سبق أنْ بينّا من عدم وضوح معني قوله " وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ " فقد وُجد هناك ‏أربعة أراء لأربع مجموعات من العلماء المسلمين :‏
‏1 – الرأي الأول_والذي يقول بإلقاء شبه المسيح علي آخر،_ ولكن كيف ومتي ومن ‏هو الشبيه فهذا غير معلوم، وهذا ما يتلخّص في قول الإمام محمد أبو زهرة ( إنَّ ‏القرآن‎ ‎الكريم لم يُبَيّن لنا ماذا كان من عيسي بين صلب الشبيه ووفاة عيسي أو ‏رفعه علي الخلاف‎ ‎في ذلك؟، ولا إلي أين ذهب؟، وليس عندنا مصدر صحيح يُعْتَمَد ‏عليه )، وهذا هو الرأي التقليديّ ورأي الأغلبية .‏
‏ ومن ضمن أصحاب هذا الرأي الذين نقلوا روايات عن جهلاء أهل الكتاب العرب‏، كما يقول ابن خلدون، أو الذين راحوا يؤلّفون روايات من وحي خيالهم هم !!‏
‏2 – الرأي الثاني_والذي يري أنَّ المسيح صُلِبَ فعلاً_ وإنما قول القرآن جاء من باب ‏مجادلة اليهود والمقصود بها التنقيص من شأنهم، كقول د. عبد المجيد الشرفي " ‏هذا فليس من المستبعد أنْ يكون إنكار قتل اليهود عيسي وصلبه من باب المجادلة ‏المقصود بها التنقيص من شأن المجادلين".‏
‏3 – الرأي الثالث_والذي يقول بصلب المسيح فعلاً_ ولكن بعدم موته علي الصليب، ‏ومن هؤلاء الأستاذ الجوهري فضلاً عمّا يناور ويقول به السيد أحمد ديدات !!‏
‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 47 -‏​‏4 – الرأي الرابع_والذي يقول بصلب المسيح كما جاء في الأناجيل_ ، سواء عن ‏طريق النقل من الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة دون تعليق، مثل المؤرّخ الإسلامي ‏اليعقوبي، والأستاذ خالد محمد خالد. وغيرهم. هذا فضلاً عن البيضاوي الذي ‏نقل قول النسطورية: " وقيل صُلِبَ الناسوت ولم يُصْلَبْ اللاهوت " . ‏
‏ ولو كان نصّ الآية واضحًا تمامًا لما إختلف المسلمون عبر التاريخ في جزئيّة ‏واحدة حول معني الآية، ولكن اختلاف المفسّرين ، بهذه الصورة دليلُ علي عدم ‏وضوحها، وخاصّة أنّها الآية القرآنيّة الوحيدة التي تكلّمت عن هذا الموضوع، ‏باستثناء آيات الموت والوفاة، وهذا موضوع آخر.‏

‏2 – العلماء والمؤرخون المسلمون الذين قالوا بصلب المسيح :‏
‏ ظهر بعض الكتاب والعلماء والمؤرخين المسلمين الذين حاولوا التوفيق بين حقيقة ‏وتاريخية صلب المسيح وتفسيرهم لقوله "‏‎ ‎وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ ‏الَّذِينَ‎ ‎اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلا‎ ‎اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً " ‏‏(النساء :157) . ولذا فقد قالوا بصلب المسيح ، وفيما يلي أهم من قالوا بذلك : ‏
‏(1) وقال الشيخ احمد بن أبي يعقوب، اليعقوبي، الذي يُعدّ من أقدم مؤرّخي ‏الإسلام والذي قال " ولما طلب اليهود من بيلاطس أنْ يُصْلَبَ المسيح. قال لهم‎ ‎خذوه أنتم واصلبوه أمّا أنا فلا أجد عليه علّة. قالوا قد وجب عليه القتل من أجل أنَّه ‏قال أنَّه ابن الله. ثم أخرجه وقال لهم خذوه أنتم واصلبوه فأخذوا المسيح وحملوه ‏الخشبة التي صُلِبَ عليها " ( *تاريخ اليعـقـوبي جـ 1: 64 *). ‏
‏(2) وقال أخوان الصفا من القرن الخامس الهجري (457 – 459): " فلما أراد ‏الله تعالى أن يتوفّاه (أي المسيح) ويرفعه إليه اجتمع معه حواريّوه في بيت المقدس ‏في غرفة واحدة، وقال أني ذاهب إلي أبي وأبيكم وأوصيكم بوصية 00 وأخذ عهدًا ‏
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 48 -‏​وميثاقًا فمن قبل وصيّتي وأوفى بعهدي كان معي غدًا 000 فقالوا له ما تصديق ما ‏تأمرنا به. قال أنا أوّل من يفعل ذلك. وخرج في الغد وظهر للناس وجعل يدعوهم ‏ويعظهم حتى أُخذ وحُمل إلي ملك إسرائيل فأُمر بصلبه. فصُلِبَ ناسوته (جسده) ‏وسُمِّرَتْ يداه علي خشبتي الصليب وبقي مصلوبًا من صحوة النهار إلي العصر . ‏وطلب الماء فسُقِيَ الخل وطُعِنَ بالحربة ثم دُفِنَ في مكان الخشبة ووُكِّلَ بالقبر ‏أربعون نفرًا. وهذا كله بحضرة أصحابه وحوارييه فلمّا رأوا ذلك منه أيقنوا ‏وعلموا أنَّه لم يأمرهم بشيء يخالفهم فيه. ثم اجتمعوا بعد ذلك بثلاثة أيام في ‏الموضع الذي وعدهم أنْ يتراءى لهم فيه. فرأوا تلك العلامة التي كانت بينه وبينهم ‏وفشا الخبر في بني إسرائيل أنَّ المسيح لم يُقْتَل. فنُبِشَ القبر فلم يُوجّد فيه الناسوت ‏‏"( *رسـالة إخوان الصفا جـ 4: 96-97* ). ‏
‏(3) ويقول د. عبد المجيد الشرفي (عميد كلية الآداب بتونس، وله كثير من ‏المقالات التي تتعلق بالعلاقات المسيحيّة – الإسلاميّة ): " وكما نفي القرآن ألوهيّة ‏عيسي وعقيدة الثالوث، فإنَّه نفى في الآية 157 من سورة النساء أنْ يكون اليهود ‏قتلوا عيسي أو صلبوه (وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ 000 وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً)، ‏فهل تعني هذه الآية أنَّه قُتل وصُلب، لكن علي غير أيدي اليهود أم أنَّه لم يُقتل ‏ولم يُصلب البتة؟ لا شئ مبدئيًا يمكّننا من ترجيح أحد الاحتمالين إنْ اقتصرنا ‏علي النصّ القرآني وحده، ولم نعتمد السنّة التفسيريّة التي بتّت في اتجاه نفي ‏الصليب جملة في أغلب الأحيان. علي أنَّ هذه الآيات لا يجوز أنْ تُفصل عن الآية ‏‏33 من سورة مريم : { وَالسَّلامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدتُّ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا} ، ‏وكذلك عن الآية 55 من آل عمران : { إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ }، وعن الآية 117 ‏من المائدة : { وَكُنتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا مَّا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي كُنتَ أَنتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ }، وهي صريحة في أنَّ عيسي يموت ويتوفّي.‏‏ 

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 49 -‏​_فليس من المستبعد أنْ يكون إنكار قتل اليهود عيسي وصلبه من باب المجادلة ‏المقصود بها التنقيص من شأن المجادلين،_ لا سيّما أنَّ كل الأحداث المتعلّقة بحياة ‏المسيح لم تزلْ منذ القديم محلّ أخذ ورد واختلاف، ولا أحد يستطيع إدعاء اليقين ‏فيها. يُضاف إلي هذا أنَّ إقرار القرآن برفع عيسي في الآية الموالية يتّفق والعقيدة ‏المسيحية في هذا الرفع، بل ويتماشي والعقليّة الشائعة في الحضارات القديمة ‏والمؤمنة بهذه الظاهرة. والأمثلة علي ذلك كثيرة. فهل نحن في حاجة إلي التنقيب ‏عن مصدر العقيدة القرآنيّة المتعلّقة بنهاية حياة المسيح في آراء الفرق الظاهرانية ‏‏(‏Docetiste‏ )؟¨، " أليس في منطق الدعوة ذاته ما يفسّر هذا الموقف الواضح في ‏سائر الأنبياء من جهة، والذي يترك الباب مفتوحًا للتأويل واعتماد المعطيات ‏التاريخيّة في أمر من جهة أخري " . ويقول المؤلف أيضًا تحت عنوان : الصلب :‏
‏ " من اليسير أولاً أنْ نسجّل أنِّ هذا الفرض لم يكنْ محلّ عناية كبيرة من قِبَل ‏المفكّرين المسلمين، رغم أنَّه غرض محوريّ في المنظومة اللاهوتيّة المسيحيّة ‏ويحق لنا أنْ نتساءل عن علّة هذا الإعراض النسبيّ، وهل ينمّ عن نوع من ‏الحرج في مواجهة الرواية ذات الصبغة التاريخيّة المتعلّقة بالصليب والسائدة في ‏أوساط النصاري 000 بمجرّد آية قرآنية ؟ أم هل اعتبر المسلمون أنَّ نظريّة الفداء ‏تسقط بطبيعتها إنْ لم ترتكز علي أساس متين بعد النقد الصارم الذي وُجّه إلي ‏عقيدتي التثليث والتجسّد ؟ "( *المسيح في كشمير. د. فريز صموئيل ص139-140* ). ‏
‏(4) وقال عبد الرحمن سليم البغدادي الذي كان عراقيًا وُلد وعاش ومات في بغداد ‏‏(1832‏‎ – ‎‏1911)، وكان رئيسًا لمحكمتها التجارية وانتخب نائبًا في المجلس ‏العثماني " ( َمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ ) لا يُفهم منها أنَّ المسيح لم يمتْ قطّ، بل هو ‏نصّ صريح في أنَّ القتل والصلب لم يقعا علي ذاته من اليهود فقط ". ربما يقصد ‏
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 50 -‏​إنما صُلب‎ ‎علي أيدي الرومان( *المرجع السابق ص 141 *).‏
‏(5) وقال الأستاذ نبيل الفضل " إنَّ عملية الصلب لا يهمّ أنْ تكون‎ ‎علي عمود رأسي ‏وآخر أفقي كما في الصليب، بل قد تكون علي عمود رأسي فقط. وصلب‎ ‎المسيح ‏ربما كان علي صليب ذي عمودين رأسي وأفقي، أو ربما علي عمود رأسي فقط‏، فإنْ كان المسيح قد ُصلب علي عمود رأسي فقط، فإن تعبير( صلب المسيح ) ‏يكون تعبيرًا غير‎ ‎كامل. فتعبير صلب يجوز في حالة وجود عمود رأسي وأفقي، ‏فإنْ كان عمود واحد فالأدق أنْ يكون التعبير هو ( تعليق المسيح ) لا ( صلب المسيح )‏‏. ورغم أنَّ الحالتين تؤدّيان إلي الوفاة بالاختناق، إلا أنَّ هذا يذكّرنا بقول القرآن ‏‏( وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ ) *"(" هل بشّر المسيح بمحمد " نبيل فضل. رياض الريس للكتب والنشر. لندن ص 72-73؛ قبر المسيح في كشمير ص 142*).‏‎ ‎
‏(6) وقال المفكر والفيلسوف الدكتور فؤاد حسنين على أستاذ الفلسفة " _قتلوه وما ‏قتلوه ، صلبوه وما‎ ‎صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم. قتلوا الجسد وما قتلوا الكلمة، صلبوا ‏الجسد وصعدت الروح إلي‎ ‎خالقها 000"_. ثم تحدّث عن محاكمات المسيح وكلماته ‏علي الصليب وإستهزاء اليهود به ثم‏‎ ‎قال " أسلم يسوع روحه فصعدت إلي ربها ‏راضية مرضية " وتحدّث عن صلب المسيح وموته‎ ‎باستفاضة وكذلك عن دفنه حتى ‏وصل إلي قيامته من الموت فقال " وموت المسيح علي الصليب‎ ‎ليس هو معجزة ‏المسيحيّة. _والعكس هو الصحيح أعني قيامة المسيح من بين الموتي_ " إلي أنْ ختم ‏مقاله بقوله " إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَوَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ 000إلخ "( *جريدة أخبار اليوم في 22/4/1970*).‏
‏(7) وكذلك تبني السيد أحمد ديدات وناشر كتبه السيد على الجوهري لقول الفرقة ‏القاديانية التي تعتقد أنّ المسيح صُلِبَ علي الصليب ولكنّه لم يمتْ عليه بل أُغْمَي
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 51 -‏​عليه وأُنْزِلَ من علي الصليب حّيًا ( *أنظر كتاب " صلب المسيح بين الحقيقة والافتراء " أحمد ديدات ترجمة عـلي الجوهري* )!! ‏
‏ (8) بل وقال الأمير شكيب أرسلان في كتابه " حاضر العالم ": " قال درنغم ( أحد ‏المستشرقين ): فقول القرآن ( وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ ) يذكّرنا بأقوال العهد الجديد 000 إننا ‏لو فرضنا وجوب أخذ هذه الآية علي ظاهرها فلا مانع من ذلك حسب عقيدة ‏الكنيسة نفسها، لأنَّ آباء الكنيسة ما زالوا يقولون، إنَّه ليس ابن الله هو الذي صلبه ‏اليهود، وأماتوه علي الصليب، وإنما الطبيعة البشرية في المسيح. وهكذا لا يكون ‏اليهود قتلوا كلمة الله الأبديّة، ولكن يكونون قتلوا الرجل الذي يشبهها، واللحم ‏والدم المتجسّدين في بطن مريم ".‏
‏ " وقال ( المستشرق ) : فلا يكون القرآن فيما قاله بشأن الصلب إلا مؤيدًا عقيدة ‏الكنيسة الكبري، وهي أنَّ في المسيح طبيعتين: إلهيّة وبشريّة، وأنَّ القتل وقع ‏علي الطبيعة البشريّة فقط 00 " . وقال الأمير أرسلان معلقًا " ولا نريد أنْ نفرغ من ‏هذه المسألة بدون أنْ نُعلّق علي بعض الملاحظات علي ما قاله درنغم فيها. فأمّا ‏ذهابه أنّ مراد القرآن بالآية الكريمة : ( وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ ) _إنما ‏هو وقوع القتل علي الجسد فقط، وأنَّ الله بعد ذلك رفعه إليه، (فأن له وجها ‏وجيهاً) لا سيما وأنَّ آية أخرى : " { إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ } تعزز هذا الرأي "_( *كتاب " مقدمة في نشأة الكتابات الدفاعية بين الإسلام والمسيحية " حسني يوسف الأطير: ص 25- 28*). ‏
‏(9) وقال الإمام محسن فاني في كتابه الدابستاني في القرن التاسع للهجرة " أنه ‏عندما قبض اليهود علي عيسي، بصقوا علي وجهه المبارك ولطموه ثم أنَّ بيلاطس ‏حاكم اليهود جلده حتى أنَّ جسمه من رأسه إليى قدمه صار واحدًا 000 ولما رأي ‏بيلاطس من إصرار اليهود علي صلب عيسي وقتله قال " أني بريء من دم هذا ‏
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 52 -‏​الرجل وأغسل يدي من دمه " ، " فوضعوا الصليب على كتف عيسى وساقوه ‏للصلب "(*عن كتاب " إنجيل برنابا في ضوء العقل والدين " لعوض سمعان ص 110*). ‏
‏(10) وقال الكاتب الإسلامي المعروف خالد محمد خالد، بعد أنْ تكلّم في فصل ‏كامل عن محاكمات المسيح: " لقد كان الصليب الكبير الذي أعدّه المجرمون ‏للمسيح يتراءى له دومًا " . " المسيح قد حمل الصليب من أجل السلام " ." الصليب ‏الذي حمله المسيح سيف أراد اليهود أنْ يقضوا علي ابن الإنسان ورائد الحق " . ‏
‏ ثم قال " وأريد للمسيح أنْ تنتهي حياته الطاهرة علي صورة تشبه الأحقاد الملتوية‏، الملتاثة. لخراف إسرائيل الضالة "( *كتاب " معًا علي الطريق محمد والمسيح " ص 34 و 181*).‏
‏(11) ونقل الكاتب محمود أبو ريه فقرات كاملة من الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة خاصة ‏بكلام المسيح قبل صلبه مباشرة وكلام المسيح وهو معلق على الصليب وعند قيامته ‏‏. وذلك كحقيقة تاريخية( *كتابه " محمد والمسيح أخوان " ص 46*).‏
‏(12) ويرى د. محمد أحمد خلف الله (في كتابه الفن القصصي في القرآن الكريم) ‏أنّ القصة القرآنيّة لم يُقصد بها التاريخ، ولكن العظة والاعتبار ولذلك يُهمل الزمان ‏والمكان، وهي تمثّل الصور الذهنيّة للعقليّة العربيّة في ذلك الوقت ولا يلزم أنْ ‏يكون هذا هو الحق والواقع ومن حقنا أنْ نبحث وندقّق. وهذا هو ما كتبه بالنص:‏
‏+ " يدلنا الاستقراء علي أنَّ ظواهر كثيرة من ظاهرات الحريّة الفنيّة توجد في ‏القرآن الكريم، ونستطيع أنْ نعرض عليك منها في هذا الموقف ما يلي:‏
‏1 - إهمال القرآن حين يقصّ لمقومات التاريخ من زمان ومكان 000 " . ‏
‏2 - اختياره لبعض الأحداث دون البعض، فلم يعنِ القرآن بتصوير الأحداث

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 53 -‏​الدائرة حول شخص أو الحاصلة في أمة تصويرًا تامًا كاملاً ، وإنما كان يكتفي ‏باختيار ما يساعده علي الوصول إلي أغراضه.‏
‏3 - كما لا يهتم بالترتيب الزمني أو الطبيعي في إيراد الأحداث وتصويرها وإنما ‏كان يخالف هذا الترتيب ويتجاوزه . ‏
‏4 - إسناده بعض الأحداث لأناس بأعينهم في موطن ثم إسناده نفس الأحداث لغير ‏الأشخاص في موطن آخر .‏
‏5 - إنطاقه الشخص الواحد في الموقف الواحد عبارات مختلفة حين يكرّر القصة .‏
‏6 - وجود مواقف جديدة لم تحدث في سياق القصة التي تصور أحداثًا وقعت ‏انتهت . " _القرآن يجري في فنه البياني علي أساس ما كانت تعتقد العرب وتتخيّل، ‏لا علي ما هو الحقيقة العقليّة ولا علي ما هو الواقع العمليّ _" .‏
‏ " إنَّ المعاني التاريخية ليست مما بُلّغَ علي أنَّه دين يُتّبَع، وليست من مقاصد ‏القرآن في شئ، ومن هنا أهمل القرآن مقوّمات التاريخ من زمان ومكان وترتيب ‏للأحداث 00 إنَّ قصد القرآن من هذه المعاني إنما هو العظة والعبرة أي في ‏الخروج بها من الدائرة التاريخيّة إلى الدائرة الدينيّة. ومعني ذلك أنَّ المعاني ‏التاريخيّة من حيث هي معانٍ تاريخيّة لا تُعْتَبَر جزءًا من الدين أو عنصرًا من ‏عناصره المكوّنة له. ومعني هذا أيضًا أنَّ قيمتها التاريخيّة ليست مما حماه القرآن ‏الكريم ما دام لم يقصده.‏
‏ " إنَّ ما بالقصص القرآني من مسائل تاريخيّة ليست إلا الصور الذهبيّة لما يعرفه ‏المعاصرون للنبي من التاريخ، وما يعرفه هؤلاء لا يَلْزَم أنْ يكون الحق والواقع، ‏كما لا يُلْزِم القرآن أنْ يُصَحّح هذه المسائل أو يردّها إلي الحق والواقع، لأنَّ القرآن ‏الكريم، كان يجئ في بيانه المعجز علي ما يعتقد العرب، وتعتقد البيئة ويعتقد ‏المخاطبون. ويضيف الكاتب أيضًا :‏

‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 54 -‏​" إنّ القرآن الكريم لا يطلب الإيمان برأي معين في هذه المسائل التاريخيّة. ومن ‏هنا يُصْبِح من حقّنا أو من حقّ القرآن علينا أنْ نُفْسِح المجال أمام العقل البشريّ ‏ليبحث ويدقّق، وليس عليه بأس في أنْ ينتهي من هذه البحوث إلي ما يُخَالِف هذه ‏المسائل، ولن تكون مخالفة لما أراده الله أو لما قصد إليه القرآن لأنَّ الله لم يردْ ‏تعليمنا التاريخ، ولأنَّ القصص القرآنيّ لم يقصدْ إلا الموعظة والعبرة وما شابههما ‏من مقاصد وأغراض. ونوجز ما سبق فيما يلي: ‏
‏1 - القصة القرآنية ، قصة لا تتوافر فيها مقومات التاريخ، ولم يكنْ هدفها التاريخ ‏بل العظة والاعتبار. وهي ما يعرفه المعاصرون للنبيّ من تاريخ، ولا يلزم أنْ ‏يكون هذا هو الحق والواقع.‏
‏2 - هناك أقوال جاءت علي لسان بعض الأشخاص، لم ينطقوا بها بل القرآن ‏أنطقها علي لسانهم.‏
‏3 - القرآن لا يطلب منا الإيمان برأي معين في هذه المسائل التاريخيّة ومن حقّنا ‏أو من حقّ القرآن علينا أنْ نبحث ونفتّش لمعرفة الحدث التاريخيّ كما وقع ‏ومخالفتنا للقصة القرآنيّة لا يمسْ القرآن.‏
‏ وإذا طبّقنا هذه المبادئ علي حادثة صلب المسيح نري:‏
‏+ أنَّ اليهود لم يقولوا أنَّ المسيح هو رسول الله، وإن القول " وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ " ‏هو ما يعرفه بعض المعاصرين.‏
‏+ إنّ القرآن لا يطلب منّا الإيمان بعدم قتل وصلب المسيح. إذا رأينا من الكتب ‏المقدّسة أو من التاريخ ما يُؤكّد حقيقة صلب وموت المسيح، فالواجب علينا أو من ‏حق القرآن علينا أنْ نُؤمن بذلك، ولهذا فالمسيح قد صُلِبَ ومات علي الصليب.‏
‏ " إن القرآن لم يقصد إلي التاريخ من حيث هو تاريخ إلا في النادر الذي لا حكم ‏له، وأنَّه علي العكس من ذلك عمد إلي إبهام مقومات التاريخ من زمان ومكان " . ‏

‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 55 -‏​‏ " إنَّ وصف عيسي بأنَّه رسول الله في قول اليهود الذي حكاه عنهم القرآن في ‏قوله تعالي: { وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ }، لا يمكن أنْ يُفهم ‏علي أنَّه قد صدر حقًا من اليهود، فهم لم ينطقوا بهذا الوصف وإنما القرآن هو الذي ‏أنطقهم به، ذلك لأنَّ وصفه بالرسالة ليس إلا التسليم بأنَّه رسول الله وهم لم يسلّموا ‏بهذا، ولو سلّموا بهذا لأصبحوا مسيحيّين، ولما كان بينهم وبينه أي لون من ألوان ‏العداء، ولما كان قُتل وصُلب. إنَّ اليهود إنما يتهمون عيسي بالكذب، ويُنكرون ‏عليه أنَّه رسول الله، ويذكرونه بالشرّ، ويقولون إنَّه ابن زنا وأنَّ أمه زانية. يقول ‏اليهود كلّ هذا وأكثر منه، ومن هنا لم يستطعْ العقل الإسلاميّ أنْ يُسَلّم بأنَّ وصف ‏عيسي بأنّضه رسول الله قد صدر حقًا من اليهود" .‏
‏ " مصادر القصص القرآني في الغالب هي العقليّة العربيّة، فالقرآن لم يبعدْ عنها ‏إلا القليل النادر، ومن هنا جاءت فكرة الأقدمين القائلة: إن القرآن ليس إلا ‏أساطير الأولين ، وذلك لأنهم نظروا فوجدوا الشخصيات القصصية والأحداث ‏القصصية مما يعرفون *"(" الفن القصصي في القرآن " محمد أحمد خلف الله مع شرح وتعليق خليل عبد الكريم، وكتاب " قبر المسيح في كشمير " د. صموئيل فريز 151-152 *). ‏
‏(13) الأستاذ على الجوهري : والذي ترجم عددًا من كتب السيد أحمد ديدات ‏والتعليق عليها، وكان رأيه في قضية موت المسيح، كما بينّا في الفصل السابق، ‏هو كالآتي : " إذا لم يكن معني قوله سبحانه وتعالي : ولكن شبه لهم هو إلقاء شبه ‏المسيح علي شخص آخر غيره، فما هو معناها؟ هل لها معني آخر؟، وما هو هذا ‏المعني الأخير؟ ثم يركّز بعد ذلك علي القول بعدم موت المسيح علي الصليب ‏وإنزاله من علي الصليب حيًا، مغمي عليه( *أنظر تعليقه علي كتاب " أخطر مناظرات العصر، هل مات المسيح علي الصليب"*)!!!‏
‏ وقد تصوّر بذلك أنَّه حلّ مشكلتين الأولي عدم تاريخيّة ومعقوليّة ومنطقيّة إلقاء ‏شبه المسيح علي آخر ، والثانية هي إبطال عقيدة الفداء بدم المسيح.‏

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 56 -‏​*الفصل الرابع*

*أصل فكرة الشبه في صلب المسيح ‏*

*في الفكر الغنوسي الوثني ‏*

‏1 - هل كان هناك مسيحيون عبر التاريخ القديم القريب من عهد ‏المسيح من‎ ‎أنكر صلب المسيح أم لا ؟‏
‏ والإجابة هي لا، ولكن كان هناك جماعة وثنيّة تُسمّى بالخياليّة وبالغنوسيّة ‏ويُسمّى أتباعها بالخياليّين والغنوسيّين ويُسمّى فكرها بالخياليّة أو الشبحيّة، قالت أنَّ ‏المسيح كان إلهًا فقط ولم يكن له جسد وطبيعة الإنسان، بل كأن شبحًا وخيالاً، ‏ظهر في هيئة وشبه ومنظر الإنسان ولم يكن له جسد فيزيائي من لحمٍ ودمٍ وعظامٍ ‏‏!! ولذا فقد كانت عمليّة صلبه مُجرّد مظهر وشبه، شُبّه للناظرين أنَّه يُصْلَب، ‏صُلِبَ مظهريًا ، بدا وكأنَّه يُصْلَب، عُلِّق علي الصليب وبدا للناظرين أنَّه يُصْلَب !! ‏ودُفِنَ في القبر ولكنه خرج ككائن من نور لأنَّه هو نور وروح محض !!! وعندما ‏خرج من القبر ككائن من نور كانت قدماه علي الأرض ورأسه تخترق السماء !!!!‏
‏ فما هي الغنوسية ، أو الخيالية ؟ ومن هم هؤلاء الغنوسيون ؟
‏(1) الغنوسية*(†)*هي حركة وثنيّة مسيحيّة ترجع جذورها إلي ما قبل المسيحيّة بعدة ‏قرون. وكان أتباعها يخلطون بين الفكر الإغريقي - الهيلينتسي - والمصري ‏القديم مع التقاليد الكلدانيّة والبابليّة والفارسيّة (خاصة الزردشتيّة التي أسّسها الحكيم
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ*
*(†) وتعني الغـنوسية – Geosticism " حب المعرفـة " ومنها " Genostic " – غـنوسي – محب المعرفة. من كلمة " Gnosis " اليونانية وتعني " المعرفـة " وهي عـبارة عن مدارس وشيع عـديدة تؤمن بمجموعات عـديدة من الآلهة. وكانت أفكارهم ثيوصوفية سرية. ولما ظهرت المسيحية خلط قادة هذه الجماعات بين أفكارهم، وبين بعض الأفكار المسيحية التي تتفق معهم!!* ‏

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 57 -‏​الفارسي ذردشت (630-553 ق م) وكذلك اليهوديّة، خاصة فكر جماعة الأثينيّين ‏‏(الأتقياء) وما جاء في كتابهم " الحرب بين أبناء النور وأبناء الظلام "، والفلسفات ‏والأسرار والديانات الثيوصوفية*(1)*. وذلك إلي جانب ما سُمّي بالأفلاطونيّة الحديثة، ‏التي كانت منتشرة في دول حوض البحر المتوسط في القرن الأوّل. بل ويرى ‏بعض العلماء أنَّ كلّ أصول الغنوسيّة موجودة عند أفلاطون*(2)* لذا يقول العلامة ‏ترتليان (نهاية القرن الثاني الميلادي) " أنا آسف من كل قلبي لأنَّ أفلاطون صار ‏منطلق كل الهراطقة "*(3)* ‏
‏ وكانوا ينظرون للمادة علي أنَّها شر ّ! وآمنوا بمجموعة كبيرة من الآلهة، فقالوا ‏أنَّه في البدء كان الإله السامي غير المعروف وغير المدرك الذي هو روح مطلق، ‏ولم تكن هناك المادة، هذا الإله الصالح أخرج، إنبثق منه، أخرج من ذاته، عدد ‏من القوات الروحيّة ذات الأنظمة المختلفة التي أسموها بالأيونات (‏Aeons‏)، هذه ‏القوات المنبثقة من الإله السامي كان لها أنظمة مختلفة وأسماء مختلفة وتصنيفات ‏وأوصاف مختلفة*(4)*. وتُكوّن هذه الأيونات مع الإله السامي البليروما (‏Pleroma‏)‏، أو الملء الكامل، دائرة الملء الإلهي. وأنَّ هذا الإله السامي الذي أخرج العالم ‏الروحي من ذاته لم يخلق شيء.‏
‏ ومن هذه الأيونات قام أحدهم ويدعى صوفيا (‏Sophia‏)، أي الحكمة الذي بثق، ‏أخرج، من ذاته كائنًا واعيًا هو الذي خلق المادة والعوالم الفيزيقية، وخلق كل ‏شيء علي صورته، هذا الكائن لم يُعرف شيء عن أصوله فتصوّر أنَّه الإله الوحيد ‏والمطلق، ثم إتّخذ الجوهر الإلهي الموجود وشكله في أشكال عديدة ، لذا يدعي

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــ*​


*(1) See Pre-Christian Gnosticism Edwin M. Yamac chi pp. 21-27 & The Secret Books of the Egy. Gmo. Jeams Doresse.*​


*(2) A Commprehensive Study of Heretical Beliefs Spaning 2000 Years History (From 33-200 AD.).*​


*(3) Tertullian A Treatise on The Soul.*​


*(4) A Commprehensive Study of Heretical Beliefs Spaning 2000 Years History (From 33-200 AD.).*​

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 58 -‏​أيضًا بالديمورجس (‏Demiurgos‏)، أي نصف الخالق. فالخليقة مكوّنة من نصف ‏روحيّ لا يعرفه هذا الديمورجس، نصف الخالق ولا حكامه*(5).* ‏
‏ ومن هنا فقد آمنوا أنَّ الإنسان مكوّن من عنصرين عنصر إلهي هو المنبثق من ‏الجوهر الإلهي للإله السامي يشيرون إليه رمزيًا بالشرارة الإلهيّة، وعنصر ماديّ ‏طبيعيّ فانيّ. ويقولون أنَّ البشريّة بصفة عامة تجهل الشرارة الإلهيّة التي بداخلها ‏بسبب الإله الخالق الشرير وارخوناته (حكامه). وعند الموت تتحرّر الشرارة ‏الإلهيّة بالمعرفة، ولكن إنْ لم يكن هناك عمل جوهريّ من المعرفة تندفع الروح، ‏أو هذه الشرارة الإلهيّة، عائدة في أجساد أخري داخل الآلام وعبوديّة العالم*(6)*. ‏
‏ وأعتقد بعضهم بالثنائية (‏Dualism‏) الإلهيّة أي بوجود إلهَين متساويَين في القوة ‏في الكون؛ إله الخير، الذي خلق كل الكائنات الروحيّة السمائيّة، وإله الشرّ الذي ‏خلق العالم وكل الأشياء الماديّة !! وربطوا بين إله الشر وإله العهد القديم!! وقالوا ‏إنَّ المعركة بين الخير والشرّ هي معركة بين مملكة النور ضد مملكة الظلمة!!‏
‏ وأعتقد بعضهم أنَّ إله الخير خلق الروح وقد وضعها إله الشر في مستوي أدني ‏في سجن الجسد الماديّ الشرير. وهكذا فإنَّ هدف البشريّة هو الهروب من سجن ‏الجسد الماديّ الشرير والعودة إلي اللاهوت أو التوحّد مع إله الخير !!‏
‏ ولذا فقد نادوا بوجود مجموعة من التعاليم السريّة الخاصّة جدًا والتي زعموا أنَّ ‏المسيح قد كشفها وعلّمها لتلاميذه ربما لسوء فهمهم لآيات مثل " وَبِأَمْثَالٍ كَثِيرَةٍ مِثْلِ هَذِهِ كَانَ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ حَسْبَمَا كَانُوا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ يَسْمَعُوا. وَبِدُونِ مَثَلٍ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ. وَأَمَّا عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ فَكَانَ يُفَسِّرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. " (مر 4/33-34)، و " لَكِنَّنَا نَتَكَلَّمُ بِحِكْمَةٍ بَيْنَ الْكَامِلِينَ وَلَكِنْ بِحِكْمَةٍ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ وَلاَ مِنْ عُظَمَاءِ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ الَّذِينَ يُبْطَلُونَ.

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــ*​


*(5) The Gnostic World View: A Brief Summary of Gnosticism.*​


*(6) The Gnostic World View: A Brief Summary of Gnosticism.*​

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 59 -‏​بَلْ نَتَكَلَّمُ بِحِكْمَةِ اللهِ فِي سِرٍّ: الْحِكْمَةِ الْمَكْتُومَةِ الَّتِي سَبَقَ اللهُ فَعَيَّنَهَا قَبْلَ الدُّهُورِ لِمَجْدِنَا " (1كو2/6-7)*(7)*. ‏
‏ هذه التعاليم السريّة المزعومة كتبوها في كتب ونسبوها لرسل المسيح وتلاميذه ‏وبعضهم نسب لقادتهم وذلك اعتمادًا علي ما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا " وَآيَاتٍ أُخَرَ كَثِيرَةً صَنَعَ يَسُوعُ قُدَّامَ تلاَمِيذِهِ لَمْ تُكْتَبْ فِي هَذَا الْكِتَابِ. وَأَمَّا هَذِهِ فَقَدْ كُتِبَتْ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَلِكَيْ تَكُونَ لَكُمْ إِذَا آمَنْتُمْ حَيَاةٌ بِاسْمِهِ. " ‏‏(يو20/30-31) و " وَأَشْيَاءُ أُخَرُ كَثِيرَةٌ صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ إِنْ كُتِبَتْ وَاحِدَةً وَاحِدَةً فَلَسْتُ أَظُنُّ أَنَّ الْعَالَمَ نَفْسَهُ يَسَعُ الْكُتُبَ الْمَكْتُوبَةَ." (يو21/25)*(8)*. ‏
‏ يقول القديس إريناؤس أسقف ليون بالغال (فرنسا حاليًا) " _أولئك الذين يتبعون ‏فالتنتينوس (ق 2م) يستخدمون الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا بوفرة لشرح أفكارهم التي ‏سنبرهن أنّها خاطئة كليّة بواسطة نفس الإنجيل_ "*(9)*.‏
‏(2) كما سُمِّيَت هذه الهرطقة أيضًا بالدوسيتية (‏Docetism‏)، والتي تعني في ‏اليونانية "‏Doketai‏ "، من التعبير " ‏dokesis‏ " و " ‏dokeo‏ " والذي يعني " يبدو ‏‏" ، " يظهر " ، " يُري " ، وتعني الخيالية "‏phantomism ‎‏ ". فقد آمنوا أنَّ المسيح ‏كان مُجرّد خيال وشبح (‏phantom‏)، وأنَّه أحد الآلهة العلويّة وقد نزل علي ‏الأرض في جسد خياليّ وليس فيزيائيّ، ماديّ، حقيقيّ، إنَّه روح إلهيّ ليس له ‏لحم ولا دم ولا عظام، لأنَّه لم يكنْ من الممكن، من وجهة نظرهم، أنْ يتّخذ ‏جسدًا من المادة التي هي شرّ في نظرهم ! لذا قالوا أنَّه نزل في صورة وشبه إنسان ‏وهيئة بشر دون أنْ يكون كذلك، جاء في شكل إنسان دون أنْ يكون له مكوّنات ‏الإنسان من لحمٍ ودمٍ وعظامٍ، جاء في " _شبه جسد_ " و " _هيئة الإنسان_ "، وقالوا ‏أنَّه لم يكنْ يجوع أو يعطش أو ينام، ولم يكن في حاجة للأكل أو الشرب 000 إلخ 
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​

*(7) Robert Jonse Heresiess & Schisms in Early Church.*​

*(8) Ibid.*​

*(9) Irenaeus against Heresies.*​
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 60 -‏​‏وأنَّه كان يأكل ويشرب وينام متظاهرًا بذلك تحت هيئة بشريّة غير حقيقيّة. وشبّهوا ‏جسده بالنور أو شعاع الشمس، فإنَّ النور وشعاع الشمس يمكن لهما أنْ يخترقا ‏لوحًا من الزجاج دون أنْ يكسرا هذا اللوح " . كان مجرد خيال*(10)*. ‏
‏ جاء في أحد كتبهم والذي يُسمّى بـ " أعمال يوحنا "*(11)*، _أنَّ المسيح عندما كان ‏يسير علي الأرض لم يكنْ يترك أثرًا لأقدامه وعندما كان يوحنا يُحاول الإمساك به ‏كانت يده تخترق جسده بلا أي مقاومة حيث لم يكنْ له جسد حقيقيّ. وكانت ‏طبيعة جسده متغيّرة عند اللمس، فتارة يكون لينًا وأخري جامدًا ومرّة يكون ‏خاليًا تمامًا._ كان بالنسبة لهم مُجرّد شبح وحياته علي الأرض خيال. وكان يظهر ‏بأشكال متعددة ويغيّر شكله كما يشاء وقتما يشاء !! أي كان روحًا إلهيًا وليس إنسانًا ‏فيزيقيًا *(12)*. ‏
‏+ وقال بعضهم أنَّه إتّخذ جسدًا نفسيًا ‏Psychic‏ ، عقليًا ، وليس ماديُا. ‏
‏+ وقال بعض آخر أنَّه إتّخذ جسد نجميّ ‏Sidereal‏ .‏
‏+ وقال آخرون أنَّه إتّخذ جسدًا ولكنه لم يُولَد حقيقة من امرأة*(13)*.‏
‏ وجميعهم لم يقبلوا فكرة أنَّه تألّم ومات حقيقة، بل قالوا أنَّه بدا وكأنَّه يتألّم وظهر ‏في الجلجثة كمجرّد رؤيا. وقد أشار إليهم القديس أغناطيوس الإنطاكي (35 - ‏‏107) تلميذ القديس بطرس الرسول وحذّر المؤمنين من أفكارهم الوثنيّة قائلا : " ‏إذا كان يسوع المسيح - كما زعم الملحدون الذين بلا إله - _لم يتألّم إلاَّ في الظاهر_‏، وهم أنفسهم ليسوا سوي خيالات (بلا وجود حقيقيّ) فلماذا أنا مكبّل بالحديد "*(14)*، ‏‏" _وهو إنما إحتمل الآلام لأجلنا لكي ننال الخلاص، تألّم حقًا وقام حقًا، وآلامه لم _
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــ*​

<B>تاريخ الفكر المسيحي د. القس حنا الخضري ج1: 206<FONT color=red><SPAN dir=ltr style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; COLOR: red">(10) Irenaeus against Heresies.


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 61 -‏​‏_تكن خيالاً،_ كما إدّعي بعض غير المؤمنيين، الذين ليسوا سوي خيالات "*(15)*، " _لو ‏أنّ ربنا صنع ما صنعه في الخيال، لا غير، لكانت قيودي أيضًا خيالاً_ "*(16)*.‏
‏(4) كما كان لهذه الجماعات، أيضًا، اعتقادات أخري في المسيح، _فقالوا أنَّ ‏المسيح الإله نزل علي يسوع الإنسان وقت العماد وفارقه علي الصليب، وقالوا ‏أيضًا أنَّ المسيح الإله والحكمة الإله نزلا علي يسوع واتحدا به وفارقاه أيضًا عند ‏الصليب !!_ أي أنَّ الذي صُلِبَ، من وجهة نظرهم هو المسيح الإنسان وليس ‏المسيح الإله !!! وفيما يلي أفكار قادتهم :‏
‏1 - فالنتينوس (حوالي 137م) : وقوله أنَّ المسيح لم يُوْلَدْ من العذراء ولكن ‏جسده الهوائي مرّ من خلال جسدها العذراوي: وقد ظهر في النصف الأوّل من ‏القرن الثاني ونادى بوجود ثلاثين إلهًا، وقال أنَّ الإله فيتوس ( أي العمق ) ولد ‏ثمانية أيونات، ومنهم وُلد عشرة ومن العشرة وُلد إثنا عشر ذكرًا وأنثى، وولد ‏سيغا ( أي الصمت )، من هذا الإله فيتوس، ومن سيغا وُلد الكلمة، كما قال أنَّ ‏كمال الآلهة هو كائن " أنثي - ذكر " يُدعي الحكمة، وهو المسيح*(18)*!!‏
‏ وقال أنَّ المسيح لم يتّخذْ جسدًا إنسانيًا حقيقيًا بل إتّخذ هيئة الجسد، مظهر الجسد ‏وهيئة الإنسان لأنَّه لا يمكن أنْ يأخذ جسد من المادة التي هي شرّ بحسب اعتقاده ! إتّخذ جسدًا سمائيًا وأثيريًا، وهو، _حسب قوله لم يُولد من العذراء ولكن جسده ‏الهوائيّ مرّ من خلال جسدها العذراوي_*(19)*!!‏
‏2 - كيرنثوس وقوله بصلب يسوع الإنسان دون المسيح الإله: وقال كيرنثوس ‏الذي كان معاصرًا للقديس يوحنا الإنجيلي، والذي يقول عنه القديس إريناؤس أنَّه ‏
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــ*
*(15) رسالته إلي أزمير ( سميرنا ) 2.*
*(16) المرجع السابق 4: 2.*
*(17) القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي " العظات 6: 17-18.*
*(18) تاريخ الفكر المسيحي د. القس حنا الخضري ج1: 207*
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 62-‏​كان متعلمًا بحكمة المصريّين " أنَّ العالم لم يخلقه الإله السامي، ولكن خلقته قوّة ‏معيّنة منفصلة بعيدًا عنه وعلي مسافة من هذا المبدأ الذي هو سامي علي الكون ‏ومجهول من الذي فوق الكلّ. وقال أنَّ يسوع لم يُولد من عذراء، وإنما وُلد كابن ‏طبيعي ليوسف ومريم بحسب ناموس الميلاد البشريّ وقال أنَّه كان أبرّ وأحكم ‏وأسمي من البشر الآخرين، _وعند معموديّته نزل عليه المسيح (الإله) من فوق ‏من الحاكم السامي_ ونادى بالآب غير المعروف وصنع معجزات. _ثم رحل المسيح ‏‏(الإله) أخيرًا من يسوع وتألّم وقام ثانية، بينما ظلّ المسيح (الإله) غير قابل للألم ‏لأنَّه كان كائنًا روحيًا"_*(20)*. ‏
‏ _أي من، وجهة نظره، أنَّ الذي تألّم علي الصليب هو يسوع المسيح، عيسي، ‏أمّا المسيح الإله فلم يتألّم لأنَّه غير قابل للألم كإله._‏
‏3- سترنيوس (‏Saturnius‏) وقوله أنَّ المسيح كان بلا ميلاد وبلا جسد وبدون ‏شكل وكان مرئيًا افتراضًا : وقال سترنيوس أنَّ " الآب غير المعروف من الكلّ " ‏خلق الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة، الذين كانوا من سلالات شريرة وخيرة، وخلق ‏الرياسات والقوات، ثم قام سبعة من رؤساء الملائكة بخلق الكون والبشرية أيضًا. ‏وقال أنَّ إله اليهود هو أحد رؤساء الملائكة السبعة، هؤلاء الذين خلقوا الكون، ‏وكان معاديًا للآب، وقد جاء المسيح المخلّص ليدمّر إله اليهود هذا ويحارب ‏الأرواح التي تؤيّده مستشهدًا بقول القديس يوحنا الرسول بالروح " لأَجْلِ هَذَا أُظْهِرَ ابْنُ اللهِ لِكَيْ يَنْقُضَ أَعْمَالَ إِبْلِيسَ. " (1يو3/8)، لأنَّه اعتقد أنَّ الشيطان هو ‏إله اليهود، _وأنَّ المسيح كان كائنًا روحيًا وقد بدا وكأنَّه إنسان_*(21)*. ‏
‏ وقال أنَّ " المخلّص _كان بلا ميلاد وبلا جسد وبدون شكل وكان مرئيًا افتراضًا،_ ‏وأنَّه جاء ليدمّر إله اليهود، الذي كان واحدًا من الملائكة، ويخلّص الذين يؤمنون به "*(22)*.‏
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​

<B><FONT face="Times New Roman" color=red size=3><SPAN dir=ltr style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: red">(20) Irenaeus against Heresies.


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-63-‏​‏4 - جماعة السزيان أو فايتس وقولهم بصلب يسوع دون المسيح والحكمة: ‏نادت هذه الجماعة في القرن الثاني الميلادي " أنَّ يسوع وُلِدَ من العذراء بعمل الإله ‏يادابوس وكان أحكم وأطهر وأبرّ من كلِّ البشر الآخرين. ثم إتّحد المسيح (الإله) ‏مع الحكمة ونزلا عليه (علي يسوع)، وهكذا تَكَوّن يسوع المسيح. ويؤكّدون أنَّ ‏كثيرين من تلاميذه لم يعرفوا بنزول المسيح عليه. ولكن عندما نزل المسيح علي ‏يسوع بدأ يعمل معجزات ويُشفي ويُعلن الآب غير المعروف ويُعلن نفسه صراحة ‏أنَّه ابن الإنسان الأوّل (الإله)*(23)*. فغضبت القوات و ( الإله يادابوس ) والد يسوع لهذه ‏الأعمال _وعملوا علي تحطيمه، وعندما اُقتيد لهذا الغرض ( الصلب ) يقولون أنَّ ‏المسيح نفسه مع الحكمة رحلا منه إلي حيث الأيون غير الفاسد بينما صُلِبَ يسوع‏‏. ولكن المسيح لم ينسي يسوعه فأنزل عليه قوّة من فوق فأقامته ثانية في الجسد ‏الذي يدعونه حيوانيّ أو روحانيّ ثمّ أرسل العناصر الدنيويّة ثانية إلي العالم. ‏وعندما رأي تلاميذه أنَّه قام، لم يُدركوا، ولا حتي يسوع نفسه، مَنْ الذي أقامه ‏ثانية من الموت._ والخطأ الذي وقع فيه التلاميذ أنَّهم تصوّروا أنَّه قام في جسد ‏ماديّ غير عالمين أنَّ " إِنَّ لَحْماً وَدَماً لاَ يَقْدِرَانِ أَنْ يَرِثَا مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ" (اكو15/50)*(24)*.‏
‏5 – ماركيون: وقوله أنَّ المسيح لم يُولد من العذراء ولم يعرف ميلادًا ولا نموًا ‏ولا حتى مظهر هذه الأحداث إنما ظهر بطريقة فجائية وفي هيئة بشرية احتفظ بها ‏بحسب الظاهر إلي موته علي الصليب: وعلّم ماركيون، المولود حوالي سنة ‏‏120م ، بوجود إلهَين، الإله العظيم السامي أو الإله المحبّ، وهذا الإله كان غير ‏معروف من العالم ومخفيًا عن عينيه لأنَّه لا صلة له بالعالم وليس هو الخالق له. ‏أمّا الإله الثاني فأقل من الأول درجة وهو إله عادل ولكن سريع الغضب ومنتقم ‏
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــ*
*(23) الإنسان الأول في عـقيدتهم هو النور الأول في الأعـماق، أبو الكل – الإله.*
*(24) Iren. B. I. 30:12-13. Robert M. Grant Gnosticism.*​
ــــــــــ​
*يتبع*


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-64-‏​يحارب ويسفك دم أعدائه بلا رحمة ولا شفقة، وهو الذي خلق العالم واختار منه ‏شعبًا هو شعب إسرائيل ليكون شاهدًا له وأعطى له الناموس. وعاقب بشدة ‏وصرامة الذين تعدُّوا علي هذا الناموس، وترك بقيّة الشعوب الأخري فريسة للمادة ‏والوثنيّة. وكان هذا الإله، إله اليهود يجهل تمامًا وجود الإله السامي المحبّ الذي ‏ظلّ غير معروف حتي _ظهر المسيح في بلاد اليهوديّة في هيئة بشرية،_ وبدأ يُعلن ‏للبشر السر ّ العظيم عن الإله السامي المحبّ الذي يجهله البشر وإله اليهود*(25)*!!‏
‏ وقال إنَّ _المسيح لم يُولد من العذراء ولم يعرف ميلادًا ولا نموًا ولا حتي مظهر ‏هذه الأحداث إنما ظهر بطريقة فجائيّة وفي هيئة بشرية احتفظ بها بحسب الظاهر ‏إلي موته علي الصليب_*(26)*!! ‏
‏ ونتيجة لاعتقاد هؤلاء الهراطقة بأنَّ المسيح كان مُجرّد شبح وخيال وأنَّه ظهر ‏علي الأرض في شكل وهيئة ومظهر الإنسان ولكنّه في حقيقته هو روح وخيال، ‏ظهر في مظهر الإنسان دون أنْ يكون إنسانًا ! جاء في شبه جسد ولكنّه لم يتّخذ ‏الجسد بل كان شبح وروح وخيال في شكل جسد !! _فلما وُضع علي الصليب ‏ليُصْلَب بدا لهم وكأنَّه يُصْلَب ولكن لأنَّه شبح وروح وخيال فقد ظهر في مظهر ‏وهيئة وشكل الذي يُصلب ولكن في الحقيقة لم يُصلب بل شُبِّه لهم أنَّه يُصْلَب !! ‏بدا لهم معلقًا علي الصليب ولكنّه في الحقيقة غير ذلك !! بدا لهم يسفك الدم ‏وينزف أمامهم ولكن لأنَّه شبح وروح وخيال وليس له لحم ولا دم ولا عظام، فقد ‏كان يبدو هكذا لهم مظهريًا فقط، شُبِّه لهم !! ظهر وكأنَّه مات علي الصليب وهو ‏الإله الذي لا يموت !!_ ‏
‏6- باسيليدس وقوله بإلقاء شبه يسوع علي غيره لأنَّه قوّة غير ماديّة وعقل ‏الآب غير المولود فقد غيّر هيئته كما أراد وهكذا صعد إلي الذي أرسله :‏

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ*​


*(25) Gnosticism a Sourse book of Heretical writings from the Early Church Period p. 44-45.*​

<B>*تاريخ الفكر المسيحي د. القس حنا الخضري ج1: 481-482*<FONT color=red><SPAN dir=ltr style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; COLOR: red">(26) Irenaeus against Heresies.


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-65-‏​وكان أوّل من قال بإلقاء شِبْه يسوع علي غيره هو باسيليدس الذي تصوّر وجود ‏صراع بين الآلهة العديدة والذين كان أحدهم يسوع المسيح. وقد نقل عنه القديس ‏إريناؤس قوله: "وصنع الملائكة الذين يحتلون السماء السفلي المرئية لنا كل شئ ‏في العالم، وجعلوا لأنفسهم اختصاصات للأرض والأمم التي عليها، ولما أراد ‏رئيس هؤلاء، إله اليهود كما يعتقدون، أنْ يخضع الأمم الأخري لشعبه اليهود، ‏واعترضه وقاومه كلّ الرؤساء الآخرين بسبب العدواة التي كانت بين أمّته وكل ‏الأمم، ولمّا أدرك الآب غير المولود والذي لا اسم له أنّهم سيُدمّرون _أرسل بِكْرَه ‏العقل (وهو الذي يُدعي المسيح) ليُخلّص من يُؤمن به،_ من قوّة هؤلاء الذين ‏صنعوا العالم. _فظهر علي الأرض كإنسان لأمم هذه القوات وصنع معجزات. ‏وهو لم يمتْ بل أُجبر سمعان القيرواني علي حمل صليبه وألقي شَبْهَه عليه ‏واعتقدوا أنَّه يسوع فصُلِبَ بخطأٍ وجهلٍ . وإتّخذ هو شكل سمعان القيرواني ‏ووقف جانبًا يضحك عليهم. ولأنَّه قوّة غير مادي وعقل الآب غير المولود فقد ‏غيّر هيئته كما أراد وهكذا صعد إلي الذي أرسله"_*(27)*.‏
‏7 ـ سر الصليب في أعمال يوحنا : قالوا في الكتاب الذي أسموه " أعمال يوحنا ‏‏"*(28)* والذي يرجع إلي القرن الثاني الميلادي، في عبارات صوفيّة غامضة جدًا _أنَّ ‏المسيح تألّم دون أنْ يتألّم وصُلِبَ دون أنْ يُصْلَب وطُعِنَ بالحربة دون أنْ يسيل ‏منه دمًا وماء، عُلِّقَ علي صليب من خشب وصليب من نور في آنٍ واحدٍ، كان ‏علي الصليب بين الجموع المحتشدة وفي نفس الوقت مع يوحنا علي الجبل_: " ‏بعد أنْ رقص الرب معنا هكذا يا أحبائي خرج ونحن كمذهولين أو مستغرقين في ‏النوم وهربنا هذه الطريق أو تلك ولم أتأخر بآلامه، بل هربت إلي جبل الزيتون ‏بكيت لما حدث، _وعندما عُلِّق (علي الصليب) يوم الجمعة في الساعة السادسة ‏من النهار حلّت الظلمة علي كل الأرض_(مر15/23). _ثم وقف ربّي وسط الكهف ‏وأناره_
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​

*(27) Ibid. b. 1:24: 3-4.*​

*(28) Acts of John 97-98.*​
‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-66-‏​_وقال: يا يوحنا إني مصلوب ومطعُون بالحربة والقصبة _(مر 15/19) _ومُعطي ‏الخل والمرّ لأشرب_ (متى 27/34) _بالنسبة للناس أسفل في أورشليم،_ ولكني أتحدث ‏إليك فإستمع لما أقوله: لقد وضعت في عقلك أنْ تصعد إلي هذا الجبل لكي تستمع ‏إلي ما يجب أنْ يتعلّمه تلميذ من معلّمه وإنسان من إله. وعندما قال ذلك _أراني ‏صليب من نور مثبت جيدًا، وحول الصليب جمع عظيم، ليس له شكل واحد ‏‏000 ورأيت السيد نفسه فوق الصليب، ليس له شكل بل نوع من الصوت هذا ‏الصليب من نور يدعى أحيانًا اللوجوس وأحيانًا العقل وأحيانًا يسوع وأحيانًا ‏المسيح 00 "_ !! هذه الأقوال الصوفيّة الغامضة جدًا يدعونها أقوالاً سريّة لمن ‏أُعْطِي له أنْ يَفْهَم فقط !! ‏
‏ _هذا الفكر الخيالي الوثنيّ الغامض كان أصحابه أفرادًا خارج حظيرة المسيحيّة ‏وقد رفضتهم الكنيسة وحاربت أفكارهم حتى اندثروا وإنْ كانت كتبهم وآثارهم ما ‏يزال الكثير منها بين أيدينا.‏_
‏ والعجيب بل والغريب أنَّه عند ترجمة قوله " وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ " نجده في الترجمة ‏يحمل نفس هذا الفكر الدوسيتي، فقد جاء في ترجمة معاني القرآن الكريم للدكتور ‏أحمد زيدان والسيدة دينا زيدان والمعتمدة من مجمع البحوث الإسلاميّة :‏
And for their saying "we killed the Massiah Jesus the son of ‎Mary. The Messenger of God "Yet they did not kill him nor ‎crucify him *but it was only made to appear to them so*" ‎
‏ " ولكن هكذا بدا لهم فقط " ، " ولكن هكذا ظهر لهم " !!‏
‏ ويقول السيد يوسف علي في تفسيره لهذه الآية القرآنية :‏
The Docetae held that Christ never had a real physical or ‎natural body, *but only an apparent or phantom body, and ‎that his Crucifixion was only apparent, not real.* The ‎Marcionite Gospel (about A. D.138) denied that Jesus was ‎born, and merely said that he *appeared in human form …‎*
‏

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-67-‏​The Quranic teaching is that Christ was not crucified nor killed ‎by the Jews, notwithstanding *certain apparent circumstances ‎which produced that illusion in the' minds of some of his ‎enemies*: that disputations, doubts, and conjectures on such ‎matters are vain; and that he was taken up to Allah .‎
‏ وترجمته هكذا " قال الدوسيتيّون أنَّ المسيح لم يكنْ له أبدًا جسد فيزيائيّ حقيقيّ أو ‏طبيعيّ، ولكن فقط جسد مظهريّ أو شبح، وأنَّ صلبه كان مُجرّد صلب ظاهريّ، ‏وليس حقيقيّ، وأنكر الإنجيل الماركيوني (حوالي 138م) أنَّ يسوع وُلِدَ وقد قال ‏أنَّه ظهر في مُجَرّد شكل بشريّ. ويقول التعليم القرآنيّ أنَّ اليهود لم يصلبوا ‏المسيح ولم يقتلوه ومع ذلك فقد أنتج ذلك الوهم في عقول بعض أعدائه ظروف ‏ظاهريّة معيّنة 000 " !!! ‏
أي أنَّ الترجمة الإنجليزية وتفسير السيد يوسف علي يُؤكّدان علي أنَّ نصّ آية الشبه ‏يعني نفس ما قاله الفكر الدوسيتيّ الغنوسيّ القائل بأنَّ المسيح صُلِبَ ولم يُصْلَب بدا ‏لهم أنَّه يُصلَب ولكن لأنَّه روح وشبح وخيال، إله فقط وليس له جسد إنسان لذا بدا ‏لهم
‏‎(*Appeared to them*)‎‏ أنَّه يُصلب " ‏‎ *it was only made to appear to ‎them so*‎‏ " !!!‏

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 68 -‏​*الفصل الخامس ‏*

*إيمان الفرق الدوسيتية بصلب المسيح‏*

‏ إستغلّ البعض قول الهراطقة الدوسيتيين الغنوسيين بأنَّ المسيح إتّخذ جسدًا خياليًا‏، نجميًا، روحيًا، ولاهوتيًا ولم يتّخذ جسدًا فيزيائيًا ماديًا طبيعيًا، بل كان شبحًا ‏وخيالاً، ولذا فقد كانت عملية صلبه أيضًا عملية خياليّة مظهريّة، بمعنى أنَّه صُلِبَ ‏ظاهريًا، بدا للناظرين مصلوبًا علي الصليب ولكنه كان نورًا ومعلقًا أيضًا علي ‏صليب من نور في آنٍ واحدٍ، وأنَّ بعضهم قال بصلب المسيح الإنسان وعدم صلب ‏المسيح الإنسان، أي صُلِبَ الناسوت وصَعَدَ اللاهوت. وقالوا أنَّه وجدت فرق ‏مسيحيّة قالت بعدم صلب المسيح، هكذا بعدم فهم، أو كمجرّد حجّة سوفسطائيّة ‏‏(جدليّة) يتّخذونها علي المسيحيّين !!!!! ‏
‏ ونقول لهم: أنَّ هذه الفرق الهرطوقيّة التي برهنّا في الفصل السابق من أقوالهم ‏إيمانهم بتعدّد الآلهة، وبالتالي فهي وثنيّة وليست مسيحيّة، ولكن قولكم أنَّها لم تكنْ ‏تُؤمن بأنَّ المسيح قد صُلِبَ، هو قولٌ باطلٌ وغير صحيح، لأنَّ غالبيتهم العظمي، ‏مع قلّتهم الشديدة، قالوا بأنَّ المسيح عُلِّقَ علي الصليب فعلاً ولكن لأنَّه إله وليس له ‏جسد فيزيائيّ طبيعيّ من لحمٍ ودمٍ وعظامٍ، لذا بدا لهم يُصلب وبدا ينزف الدم وبدا ‏لهم أنَّه مات ثم قام من الموت، ومنهم من قال أنَّ المسيح الإله نزل من السماء ‏وحلّ علي يسوع (عيسي) في العماد وفارقه عند الصلب وبالتالي فالذي صُلب هو ‏يسوع (عيسي)، أو المسيح الإنسان وليس المسيح الإله. ولم يقلْ أحد غير شخص ‏واحد هو باسيليدس فقط ومن إتّبعوه بصلب بديل للمسيح وذلك بسبب إيمانه بأنَّ ‏المسيح أحد الآلهة العديدين المتصارعين.‏
‏ وبالرغم من أنَّ كتبهم تركّز علي ما تسمّيه بالأقوال السريّة الصوفيّة، ومعظمها ‏عبارة عن مجموعات من الأقوال المنسوبة للمسيح والرسل، كما أنَّ الكثير منها ‏
‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-69-‏​يتكلّم عمّا بعد قيامة المسيح من الموت وظهوره لتلاميذه وأحاديثه معهم، وعنصر ‏الأحداث فيها قليل، إلاَّ أنَّه كثير منها ذكر أحداث الصلب والقيامة بصورة شبه ‏متطابقة مع ما جاء في الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة. ‏
‏ وفيما يلي فقرات من بعض كتب هؤلاء الهراطقة التي أسموها أناجيل ونسبوها ‏للرسل لتلقى رواجًا عند العامّة، تثبت إيمانهم بصلب المسيح:‏
‏(1) إنجيل بطرس*(1)*: ويرجع إلي القرن الثاني وقد وُجدت نسخته في أخميم في ‏شتاء 1886-1887م ، وهو الآن في متحف القاهرة. ويبدأ الجزء الموجود منه ‏بغسل أيدي بيلاطس وهو يًبرّئ نفسه من دم المسيح ويشتمل علي محاكمة المسيح ‏وصلبه وموته وقيامته وينتهي بعد القيامة بحديث يدلّ علي أنَّ له بقيّة مفقودة ‏والعبارة الأخيرة منه مبتورة. وهذا نصه كاملاً :‏
‏"1:1 ولكن لم يغسل أحد من اليهود يديه، لا هيرودوس ولا أيًّـا من قضائه، ‏وعندما رفضوا أنْ يغسلوا أيديهم قام بيلاطس 2 ثم أمر هيردوس الملك أن يأُخذ ‏الرب وقال لهم: ما أمرتكم أنْ تفعلوه افعلوه .‏
‏3:2 وكان يقف هناك يوسف صديق بيلاطس وصديق الرب ، ولمعرفته أنَّهم كانوا ‏علي وشك أنْ يصلبوه، جاء إلي بيلاطس وإلتمس جسد الرب ليدفنه، 4 فأرسل ‏بيلاطس إلي هيردوس وإلتمس جسده 5 فقال هيردوس: أخي بيلاطس حتي إذا لم ‏يلتمس الجسد أحد سوف ندفنه، خاصة وأنَّ السبت بدأ يحلّ لأنَّه مكتوب في ‏الناموس لا تغرب الشمس علي جثة إنسان ميت. وأسلمه للشعب في اليوم الذي قبل ‏الخبز غير المختمر (الفطير)، عيدهم.‏
‏6:3 وأخذوا الرب ودفعوه بسرعة وقالوا: لنسوق ابن الله الآن إذ صار لنا الآن ‏سلطان عليه. 7 وألبسوه ثوب أرجوان وأجلسوه علي كرسي للقضاء وقالوا لحكم ‏بعدل يا ملك إسرائيل وأحضر واحدًا منهم إكليلاً من الشوك ووضعه علي رأس ‏الرب. 9 وآخرين من الواقفين بصقوا علي وجهه، وآخرين لطموه علي خديه ‏

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــ*​


*(1) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 1. P. 184.*​

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-70-‏​وآخرين ضربوه بقصبة والبعض سخروا منه قائلين: " فنُكرم ابن الله بمثل هذه ‏الكرامة ".‏
‏10:4 وجاءوا بلصّين وصلبوا الرب في الوسط بينهما، أمّا هو فعقد سلامه كما لو ‏أنَّه لم يشعر بألم 11 وعندما نصبوا (رفعوا) الصليب كتبوا عليه العنوان : هذا هو ‏ملك إسرائيل 12 ونزعوا عنه ملابسه أمامه واقتسموها بينهم واقترعوا عليها . 13 ‏ولكن أحد اللصّين وبخهم قائلاً : إننا نتعذب بسبب الأعمال الشريرة التي صنعناها، ‏ولكن هذا الرجل، الذي صار مخلصًا للبشر، ماذا صنع من شر ؟ 14 وكانوا ‏حانقين عليه وأمروا أنْ لا تكسر رجليه حتى يموت بعذابات كثيرة.‏
‏15:5 ولما صار منتصف النهار غطت الظلمة كل اليهودية وكانوا قلقين ‏ومضطربين لئلا تغرب الشمس وهو ما يزال حيًا، لأنَّه مكتوب لهم: لا تغرب ‏الشمس علي أحد تحت حكم الموت، 16 وقال واحد منهم: أعطوه ليشرب خلّ مع ‏مرّ، فمزجوهما وأعطوهما له ليشرب. 17 وأتموا كلّ شئ وأكملوا مكيال ‏خطاياهم علي رؤوسهم، 18 وذهب إلي هناك كثيرون بالمشاعل فقد ظنّوا أنَّه كان ‏ليلاً، فذهبوا للنوم أو تعثّروا . 19 ونادى الرب وصرخ: قوّتي يا قوّتي، أنت ‏تركتني، ولما قال هذا كف. وفي تلك الساعة إنشق حجاب الهيكل في أورشليم إلي ‏إثنين.‏
‏21:6 ثم سحبوا المسامير من يدي الرب وأنزلوه علي الأرض فتزلّزلت كلّ ‏الأرض وحدث خوف عظيم، ثم أشرقت الشمس ووجدوا أنَّها الساعة التاسعة. 23 ‏فإبتهج اليهود وأعطوا جسده ليوسف ليدفنه حيث أنَّه رأى كلّ ما صنع (يسوع) من ‏خير. 24 وأخذ الرب وغسّله ولفّه بكتّان ووضعه في قبره الذي كان يُدعي بستان ‏يوسف.‏
‏25:7 ثم أدرك اليهود والشيوخ والكهنة مدي الشر العظيم الذي فعلوه لأنفسهم ‏وبدءوا ينوحون ويقولون: الويل علي خطايانا، فقد اقتربت الدينونة ونهاية ‏أورشليم. 26 وحزنت أنا ورفقائي ولأنّنا جُرحنا في قلوبنا أخفينا أنفسنا إذ كانوا ‏
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-71-‏​يبحثون عنا كفاعلي شر وكراغبي إشعال النار في الهيكل. 27 وبسبب كلّ هذه ‏الأشياء كنّا صائمين وجلسنا ننوح ونبكى ليلاً ونهارًا حتي السبت.‏
‏28:8 ولكن الكتبة والفرّيسيّين والشيوخ اجتمعوا معًا الواحد مع الآخر عندما سمعوا ‏أنَّ كلّ الشعب كان ينوح ويقرع صدوره ويقول: إذا كان بموته قد حدثت كل هذه ‏العلامات العظيمة، انظروا كم كان هو بارًا. 29 وكان الشيوخ خائفين وذهبوا إلي ‏بيلاطس وتوسّلوا إليه وقالوا: 30 أعطنا جنود لنحرس قبره لمده ثلاثة أيام لئلا ‏يأتي تلاميذه ويسرقونه ويظنّ الشعب أنَّه قام من الأموات ويفعلوا بنا شرًا. 31 ‏فأعطاهم بيلاطس بيتروتيوس قائد المئة مع جنود لحراسه القبر. وجاء معهم إلي ‏القبر شيوخ وكتبة. 30 ودحرج كل الذين كانوا هناك معًا حجرًا عظيمًا ووضعوه ‏علي مدخل القبر مع قائد المئة والجنود. 33 وختموه بسبعة أختام ونصبوا خيمة ‏وحرسوه.‏
‏34:9 وباكرًا في الصباح عندما كان السبت ينسحب جاء جمهور من أورشليم ‏وتخومها ليروا القبر الذي خُتم. 35 ثم في الليلة التي كان ينسحب فيها يوم الرب ‏عندما كان الجنود يقومون بحراستهم اثنان اثنان في كل ساعة رن صوت عظيم في ‏السماء. 36 ورأوا السموات مفتوحة ونزل رجلان من هناك بنور عظيم واقتربوا ‏من القبر. 37 وبدأ الحجر الذي وضع علي باب القبر يتدحرج من ذاته وجاء علي ‏جانب وفُتح القبر ودخل الشابان.‏
‏38:10 وعندما رأى أولئك الجنود ذلك أيقظوا قائد المئة والشيوخ. لأنَّهم كانوا ‏هناك للمساعدة في الحراسة. 39 وبينما كانوا يُعلنون الأمور التي رأوها رأوا ‏ثانيه ثلاثة رجال خارجين من القبر واثنين منهم يساندان واحدًا وتبعهم صليب. ‏‏40 ووصلت رؤوس الإثنين السماء ولكن رأس ذلك المُنقاد منهم باليد تجتاز ‏السموات. 41 وسمعوا صوت من السماء يقول: لقد بشرت الراقدين. 42 ‏وسُمعت إجابة من الصليب: نعم .‏
‏43:11 لذلك إستشار هؤلاء الرجال أحدهما الآخر عما إذا كانوا يذهبون ليخبروا ‏
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-72-‏​بيلاطس بهذه الأمور. 44 وبينما كانوا يفكرون في ذلك شوهدت السماء تُفتح ثانيه ‏ونزل رجل ودخل القبر. 45 وعندما رأى قائد المئة والذين كانوا معه ذلك ‏أسرعوا ليلاً إلي بيلاطس تاركين القبر الذي كانوا يحرسونه وأخبروا بيلاطس بكل ‏شئ رأوه ، وكانوا مضطربين بدرجة عظيمة وقالوا: حقًا كان ابن الله. فأجاب ‏بيلاطس وقال: أنا برئ من دم ابن الله، أنتم الذين قررتم هذا. 47 فاقتربوا منه ‏متوسّلين إليه وطالبوه أنْ يأمر قائد المئة والجنود أنْ لا يُخبروا أحد بما رأوه . 48 ‏لأنهم قالوا: أنَّه من الأفضل لنا أن نكون مذنبين بالإثم العظيم أمام الله ولا نقع في ‏أيدي شعب اليهود فنُرجم. 49 فأمر بيلاطس قائد المئة والجنود أنْ لا يقولوا شيئًـا.‏
‏50:12 وباكر في صباح يوم الرب ذهبت مريم المجدليّة وهى تلميذة للرب. خوفًا ‏من اليهود لأنَّهم كانوا متّقدين بالغضب، ولأنَّها لم تفعل عند قبر الرب ما كانت ‏النساء تريد أنْ يعملنه للموتي الذين يحبونهم. 51 وأخذت معها صديقاتها وجئن إلى ‏القبر حيث وضع، 52 وخفن أنْ يراهن اليهود وقالوا: علي الرغم من أننا لم ‏نستطع أنْ نبكي وننوح في اليوم الذي صلب فيه، فلنفعل ذلك الآن عليى قبره . 53 ‏ولكن من سيدحرج لنا الحجر الذي وُضع علي باب القبر، إذ يجب أنْ ندخل ‏ونجلس بجانبه ونفعل ما يجب. 54 لأنّض الحجر كان عظيمًا. ونخشى أنْ يرانا أحد‏‏. وإذا لم نستطع أنْ نفعل ذلك، دعونا علي الأقل، نضع علي بابه ما أحضرناه ‏لذكراه ولنبك وننوح حتى نعود إلي البيت ثانية.‏
‏55:13 فذهبن ووجدن القبر مفتوحًا واقتربن ووقفن ورأين هناك شابًا جالسًا في ‏وسط القبر جميلاً ولابسًا رداء أبيض لامعًا فقال لهن 56 من أين أتيتن؟ من تطلبن؟ ‏أتطلبن الذي صُلب" لقد قام وذهب. وإذا لم تصدقن قفن في ذلك المكان وأنظرن ‏الموضع الذي كان يرقد فيه، لأنَّه ليس هو هنا. لأنَّه قام وذهب هناك حيث أُرسل. ‏‏57 ثم هربت النسوة خائفات.‏
‏58:14 وكان اليوم الأخير للفطير وذهب الكثيرون عائدين إلي منازلهم حيث أنَّ ‏العيد انتهي. 59 ولكن نحن، الإثنا عشر تلميذًا للرب نحنا وبكينا وكل واحد حزن ‏

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-73-‏​لما حدث وعاد لمنزله. 60 ولكن أنا سمعان بطرس وأخي إندراوس أخذنا شباكنا ‏وذهبنا إلي البحر وكان معنا لاوي ابن حلفي الذي الرب 000 " دعاه من دار ‏الجباية (؟)000 " . ‏
‏ وينتهي هنا الكتاب بصوره مبتورة تدل علي أنَّ جزءًا قد ضاع منه.‏
‏ وهذا الكتاب، المدعو " إنجيل بطرس " ، كما نرى، يتفق مع روايات الأناجيل ‏القانونيّة، الحقيقة، في معظم تفاصيل المحاكمة والصلب ويثبت بدون شك أنَّ كلّ ‏ما كُتب في القرنين الأول والثاني سواء في داخل الكنيسة وعلي رأسها تلاميذ ‏المسيح ورسله أو حتي في دوائر الهراطقة يؤكّد صحة وحقيقة وتاريخيّة أحداث ‏الصلب والقيامة.‏
‏(2) إنجيل الحقيقة*(2)*: ويرجع للقرن الثاني، وقد اكتُشف في نجع حمادي سنة ‏‏945، جاء فيه عن صلب المسيح: " لهذا السبب كان يسوع الرحيم الأمين ‏صبورًا في قبوله الآلام حتي أخذ ذلك الكتاب، لأنَّه يعرف أنَّ موته هو حياة ‏للكثيرين " .‏
‏ " لهذا السبب ظهر يسوع 000 وسُمِّر علي الشجرة وأعلن أمر الآب علي ‏الصليب، يا له من تعليم عظيم، فقد وضع نفسه للموت برغم أنَّ الحياة الأبديّة ‏ترتديه " .‏
‏(3) إنجيل ماركيون الهرطوقي ، ويسمى أيضا بإنجيل الرب*(3)*: وقد تكلّم عن ‏محاكمة السيد المسيح بكل تفصيلاتها كما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس لوقا ثم صلبه ‏وقيامته وصعوده، وفيما يلي نصّ ما قاله عن صلبه:‏
‏" وفيما هم ذاهبون به أمسكوا سمعان القيرواني الذي كان راجعًا من الحقل فوضعوا ‏عليه الصليب ليحمله خلف يسوع. وتبعه جمهور كبير من الشعب ومن نساء كنَّ ‏يلطمنَّ صدورهنَّ وينحنَّ عليه فإلتفت يسوع إليهُنَّ وقال: لا تبكين عليَّ يا بنات ‏أورشليم،
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​

*(2) The Nag Hammadi Library in English p. 39.*​

*(3) Tertulian against Marcion BK. IVCHAP. XLIII & *​

*http//www.Geocities.com/Athens/Ithaca/3827/Gospel6.html*​
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-74-‏​بل إبكين علي أنفسكنَّ وعلي أولادكنَّ. ستجيء أيام يُقال فيها: هنيئًا ‏للواتي ما حبلنَّ ولا ولدنَّ ولا أرضعنَّ، ويُقال للجبال إسقطي علينا وللتلال غطّينا. ‏فإذا كانوا هكذا يفعلون بالغصن الأخضر، فكيف تكون حال الغصن اليابس. وكان ‏هناك مذنبان آخران ساقوهما للموت، وعندما وصلوا إلي المكان الذي يدعى ‏الجُمجُمة، صلبوه هناك مع المذنبين واحدًا عن اليمين والآخر عن اليسار. فقال ‏يسوع، أغفر لهم يا أبي لأنَّهم لا يعرفون ما يفعلون. ووقف الشعب هناك ينظرون‏، ورؤساؤهم يقولون متهكمين، خلّص غيره أمّا نفسه فما خلّصها، فليخلّص نفسه‏، إنْ كان هو المسيح مختار الله. وإستهزأ به الجنود أيضًا وهم يقتربون ويناولونه ‏خلاً ويقولون، خلّص نفسك إنْ كنت أنت ملك اليهود. وكان فوق رأسه لوحة ‏مكتوب فيها بحروف يونانيّة ولاتينيّة وعبريّة " هذا هو ملك اليهود ". وأخذ أحد ‏المذنبين المعلقين معه يشتمه ويقول له: إنْ كنت أنت المسيح فخلّص نفسك وإيانا. ‏فإنتهره الآخر قائلاً: أما تخاف الله وأنت تتحمل العقاب نفسه ؟ نحن عقابنا عدل، ‏نلنا جزاء أعمالنا، أمّا هو فما عمل سوء، وقال ليسوع : إذكرني متى جئت في ‏ملكوتك. فقال له يسوع الحق أقول لك، اليوم تكون معي. وكانت حوالي الساعة ‏السادسة وكانت ظلمة علي الأرض كلها حتى الساعة التاسعة وإحتجبت الشمس ‏وإنشق حجاب الهيكل من الوسط. وعندما صرخ يسوع بصوت عالٍ، قال يا أبي ‏في يديك استودع روحي، قال هذا وأسلم الروح. فلمّا رأى قائد المئة ما جري ‏مجد الله وقال بالحقيقة كان هذا الرجل بارًا. والجموع التي حضرت ذلك المشهد، ‏فرأت ما جري رجعت وهي ترجم الصدور. وكان كل معارفه والنساء اللواتي ‏تبعنه من الجليل يشاهدون هذه الأحداث عن بعد. وجاء رجلاً، من الرامة، مدينة ‏لليهود، وكان هو أيضًا ينتظر ملكوت الله، اسمه يوسف وكان رجلاً مشيرًا ‏وشريفًا وبارًا لم يوافق علي رأيهم ومشورتهم. هذا الرجل ذهب إلي بيلاطس ‏وطلب جسد يسوع، وأنزله ولفّه بكتان ووضعه في قبر محفور في الصخر، لم ‏يُدفنْ فيه أحد من قبل. وكان يوم الاستعداد والسبت كاد يبدأ. وأتت النسوة اللواتي ‏
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-75-‏​جاءوا معه من الجليل ، تبعنه (أي يوسف) فرأين القبر وكيف وُضع جسده (يسوع) ‏فيه . ثم رجعن وهيّأن طيبًا وحنوطًا واسترحن في السبت حسب الشريعة " .‏
‏ ثم يشرح قصة القيامة بالتفصيل كما جاءت في الإنجيل للقديس لوقا. ‏



​صورة لنصّ ما جاء في إنجيل ماركيون كما نقله القديس أبيفانيوس أسقف قبرص
‏ (4) إنجيل الأثنا عشر*(4)*: والذي يُري البعض أنَّه من أقدم الأناجيل الأبوكريفيّة، ‏وهو قريب جدًا من الأناجيل الأربعة معًا وقد جاءت فيه أحداث القبض علي المسيح ‏ومحاكمته وصلبه وقيامته بالتفصيل، وفيما يلي فقرات من أحداث الصلب والقيامة‏‏: " وبعد أنْ أطلق لهم باراباس وعندما سخر بيسوع أسلمه إليهم ليصلب ‏‏000 وألبسوه تاج شوك 000 وكانت الساعة الثالثة عندما صلبوه وأعطوه خلاً ‏ممزوج بمرًا وعندما ذاقه لم يردْ أنْ يشرب، وقال يسوع آبا آما أغفر لهم لأنّهم لا ‏يعلمون ما يفعلون. ولما صَلِب العسكر يسوع إقتسموا ثيابه أربعة أجزاء لكل ‏جنديّ قسم وأخذوا قميصه أيضًا وكان قطعة واحدة لا خياطة فيها منسوجة كلها من ‏أعلي إلي أسفل، فقالوا بعضهم لبعض لا نشقه بل نقترع عليه، فنري لمن يكون، ‏فتمّ الكتاب القائل إقتسموا ثيابي بينهم وعلي لباسي يقترعون. هذا فعله الجنود

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​


*(4) http//www.reluctant-messenger.com/essene/ /Gospel_9.html*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-76-‏​وجلسوا يرقبونه. وكانت هناك لوحة مكتوبة فوقه بالحروف اللاتينيّة واليونانيّة ‏والعبريّة، هذا هو ملك اليهود. وقرأ هذا العنوان الكثيرون من اليهود لأنَّ المكان ‏الذي صُلِبَ فيه يسوع كان قريبًا من المدينة 000 وقال أحد المذنبين المعلقين معه إنْ كُنت أنت المسيح خلّص نفسك وإيانا، فأجابه المذنب الآخر موبخًا أَمَا تخاف الله ‏وأنت تحت الحكم نفسه؟ نحن عقابنا عدل، نلنا جزاء أعمالنا، أمَّا هو فما عمل ‏سوء، وقال ليسوع : إذكرني متى جئت في ملكوتك. فقال له يسوع الحق أقول لك‏، اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس 000 ومن الساعة السادسة كانت ظلمة علي ‏الأرض كلّها إلي الساعة التاسعة 000 وفي حوالي الساعة السادسة صرخ يسوع ‏بصوت عظيم إيلي إيلي لما شبقتني، أي إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني 000 وعندما ‏رأى يسوع أمّه تقف مع التلميذ الذي كان يحبّه قال لأمه : يا امرأة هوذا ابنك، ‏وقال للتلميذ : هوذا أمّك 000 بعد ذلك كان يسوع يعرف أنَّ كلّ شيء قد أُكمل ‏الآن، وأنَّ الكتاب يجب أنْ يتم قال أنا عطشان 000 ثم صرخ يسوع بصوت ‏عظيم آبا آما في يديك أستودع روحي 000 وقال قد أكمل وأحني رأسه وأسلم ‏الروح ". ويرد بعد ذلك الأحداث التي حدثت بعد موته ودفنه ثم قيامته بالتفصيل ‏كما هي مذكورة في الأناجيل الأربعة. ‏
‏(5) حكمة يسوع المسيح*(5)*: وترجع أقدم مخطوطاته إلي القرن الثالث أو بداية ‏الرابع ويبدأ هكذا: " بعد أنْ قام (يسوع) من الأموات تبعه تلاميذه الإثنا عشر ‏وسبعة نساء اللواتي تبعنه كتلميذات، عندما جاءوا إلي الجليل 000 وهناك ظهر ‏لهم المخلّص، ليس في شكله الأصلي ولكن في الروح غير المرئي، كان ظهور ‏ملاك عظيم من نور. أما شكله فلا أستطيع وصفه 000 وقال سلام لكم، سلامي ‏أنا أعطيكم " .‏
‏(6) إنجيل فيلبس*(6)*: ويرجع إلي القرن الثاني وقد وجدت له مخطوطة ترجع إلي
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​

*(5) The Nag Hammadi Library in English p. 234.*​

*(6) Ibid. 141. ‏*​
‏ 
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-77-‏​القرن الثالث ضمن مجموعة نجع حمادي مترجمة إلي القبطيّة الصعيدية. وجاء ‏فيه قول منسوب للرب يسوع المسيح علي الصليب: " الهي الهي لماذا يا رب ‏تركتني؟ قال هذه الكلمات علي الصليب، لأنه انقسم هناك 000 قام الرب من ‏الموت " . ‏
‏(7) إنجيل برثلماوس*(7)*: ويرجع للقرون الأولي، وتبدأ مقدمته بالقول " بعد قيامة ‏ربنا يسوع المسيح من الموت، جاء برثلماوس إلي الرب وسأله قائلاً: يا رب ‏أكشف لنا أسرار السموات " ويدور الحوار بعد ذلك عن السموات. ‏
‏(8) أبوكريفا يعقوب*(8)*: وجد هذا العمل الأبوكريفي في نجع حمادي 1945 وقد ‏جاء به : "فأجاب الرب (يسوع) وقال الحق أقول لكم لن يخلص أحد إلا إذا آمن ‏بصليبي. والذين آمنوا بصليبي لهم ملكوت الله 000 سأحضر إلي المكان الذي ‏منه جئت 000 استمعوا إلي التسابيح التي تنتظرني في السموات لأني اليوم سآخذ ‏مكاني علي يمين الآب 000 مباركين أولئك الذين ينادون بالابن قبل نزوله " .‏
‏(9) حديث بعد القيامة*(9)*: ‏*Epistula Apostolorum*‏ ويرجع هذا العمل إلي ‏القرن الثاني. جاء فيه ما يُسمّي بتعليم التلاميذ الإثنى عشر فيما يختص بربنا ‏يسوع المسيح والذي علمهم إياه بعد قيامته من الأموات: " نحن نعرف هذا، أنَّ ‏ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح إله. ابن الله الذي أُرسل من الله، حاكم العالم كله ‏‏000 رب الأرباب وملك الملوك وحاكم الحكام. السماوي الذي هو فوق الشاروبيم ‏والسرافيم ويجلس عن يمين عرش الأب " .‏
‏(9) كتاب الحكمة*(10)*: ‏‎ The Pi‎stis Sophiaويرجع للقرن الثالث. يبدأ الكتاب ‏الأوّل منه بالحديث عن قيامة السيد المسيح من الموت " بعد أن قام يسوع من ‏الموت ". ويتحدث في الثاني عن صعود السيد المسيح إلي السموات ويروي أفراح 

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​


*(7) http// wesely.nnu.edu/noncanon/gospels/gosbart.htm*​


*(8) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 1. P. 333-337.*​


*(9) Ibid. 431.*​


*(10) Ibid, p. 261-263.*​

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-78-‏​‏السماء بصعوده إليها واضطراب كل قوات السماء. ثم يتحدّث عن ظهوره لتلاميذه ‏‏" ثم انفتحت السموات 000 ورأوا يسوع وقد نزل وبهاؤه (أشرافه) ساطع جدًا ‏وكان نوره لا يُقاس 000 ولم يستطعْ البشر في العالم أنْ يصفوا النور الذي كان ‏عليه "، ثم يروي خوف التلاميذ واضطرابهم لرهبة هذا المنظر " ولما رأي يسوع‏، الرحيم والحنان أن التلاميذ في غاية الاضطراب .قال لهم : تهللوا أنا هو لا ‏تخافوا 000 ثم سحب بهاء نوره ، عندئذ تشجع التلاميذ ووقفوا أمام يسوع وخروا ‏معا وسجدوا له بفرح وابتهاج عظيم " .‏
‏(10) إنجيل نيقوديموس : ويرجع للقرن الثاني ويقسم إلى جزأين : ‏
‏(أ) أعمال بيلاطس*(11)*: ويروي محاكمة السيد المسيح وصلبه وموته وقيامته من ‏بين الأموات ! وهذه بعض الفقرات منه: " قال يسوع : موسى والأنبياء تنبئوا عن ‏موتي وقيامتي (لو24/44-46) " (ف3/4) .‏
قال السيد المسيح للصّ اليمين : " اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس (لو23/43) " (ف2/10) ‏‏. وقال الرب يسوع المسيح لتلاميذه بعد القيامة وقبل الصعود مباشرة " اذهبوا إلى ‏العالم أجمع وأكرزوا بالأناجيل للخليقة كلها ، من آمن واعتمد خلص ومن لم يؤمن ‏يدن ، وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين : يخرجون الشياطين باسمي ، ويتكلمون بألسنة ‏جديدة ، يحملون حيات وإن شربوا شيئا مميتا لن يضرهم ويضعون أيديهم علي ‏المرضي فيبرأون (مر16/15-18) . وبينما كان يسوع يتكلم مع تلاميذه رأيناه يصعد ‏إلى السماء .‏
‏(ب) نزول المسيح إلى الجحيم*(12)*: يروي نزول المسيح إلى الجحيم أثناء خروج ‏روحه من جسده وإخراجه للأرواح المنتظرة علي الرجاء : " صاح صوت عظيم ‏مثل الرعد قائلا : افتحوا أيها الحكام أبوابكم وارتفعي أيتها الأبواب الداهريات ‏فيدخل ملك المجد " (ف5/1) .‏
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​

*(11) Anti Nicence Fathers Vol. 8. pp. 435-450.*​

*(12) Ibid, pp. 450-458.*​
‏
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-79-‏​" ومد الملك يده اليمني وأمسك أبينا آدم وأقامه ، أتحه إلى الباقين وقال : تعالوا ‏معي يأكل الذين ذقتم الموت بالشجرة التي لمسها الإنسان لأني أقمتكم ثانية بشجرة ‏الصليب 000 قال الأنبياء والقديسون نقدم لك الشكر أيها المسيح مخلص العالم لأنك ‏خلصت حياتنا من الفساد " (ف8/1) .‏
‏(11) إنجيل ماني " الإنجيل المتوافق "*(13)*: استخدم ماني الهرطوقي " المبتدع ‏الأناجيل الأربعة الصحيحة إلى جانب دياتسرون تاتيان والأناجيل الأبوكريفية مثل ‏إنجيل فيلبس وكتاب طفولة الرب وجمعها في مجلد واحد ، متوافق ، شبيه ‏بدياتسرون تاتيان ، وهذه فقرة منه عن محاكمة السيد المسيح : " بالحقيقة هو ابن ‏الله . وأجاب بيلاطس هكذا ، أنا بريء من دم ابن الله 000 " . وفي فجر الأحد ‏ذهبت النسوة إلى القبر حاملات الطيب " واقتربن من القبر 000 ولما كلمهن ‏الملاكان قائلين : لا تبحثن عن الحي بين الأموات ! تذكرن كلام يسوع كيف ‏علمكم في الجليل : سوف يسلمونى ويصلبونى وفي اليوم الثالث أقوم من الموت " . ‏
‏(12) كرازة بطرس *‏**‎ kyrygma petru*‏*(14)*: ويرجع هذا العمل للنصف الأول ‏من القرن الثاني وقد اقتبس منه إكليمندس الإسكندري ونسبه للقديس بطرس تلميذ ‏المسيح. وننقل هنا حديث بطرس في " الكرازة " عن الرسل كالآتي: " لقد فتحنا ‏كتب الأنبياء التي لدينا ووجدنا اسم يسوع المسيح _ومجيئه وموته وصلبه وبقية ‏العذابات الأخري التي أنزلها به اليهود وقيامته وصعوده إلي السماء،_ البعض ‏بأمثال والبعض بألغاز والبعض بكلمات واضحة ومؤكّدة " .‏
‏(13) أعمال يوحنا*(15)*: شهد لها إكليمندس الإسكندري في القرن الثاني وتوجد لها ‏مخطوطات عديدة بلغات متعددة أخرها برديات البهنسا، يقول فيها الكاتب عن ‏صلب المسيح: " _وعندما كان معلقًا (علي الصليب) يوم الجمعة في الساعة ‏السادسة حدثت ظلمة علي الأرض_ " .

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​


*(13) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 1. P. 352.*​


*(14) Clement, Strom 6:6, 48.*​


*(15) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 2. P. 232.*​

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-80-‏​‏‏(14) أعمال بطرس*(16)*: وترجع إلي ما قبل سنة 190م، اقتبس منها إكليمندس ‏الإسكندري وأوريجانوس ويوسابيوس القيصري. جاء فيها هذا القول منسوبًا ‏للقديس بطرس: " أيها الواحد الوحيد القدوس، أنت ظهرت لنا، أنت الإله يسوع ‏المسيح، باسمك اعتمد هذا الرجل وتعلم بالعلامة (علامة الصليب) المقدسة ".‏
‏(15) أعمال اندرواس*(17)*: وترجع إلي ما قبل القرن الرابع، من عمل الهراطقة ‏أشار إليها يوسابيوس القيصري. وقد جاء فيها هذه الصلاة التي يُقال، حسب هذا ‏العمل، أنّها لإندراوس قبل استشهاده مباشرة " لا تسمح يا رب أن إندراوس الذي إالتصق بصليبك يطلق حر، لا تطلقني أنا الذي تعلقت بسرك (صليبك) 000 أنا ‏المتعلق بنعمتك 000 يا يسوع المسيح الذي أنا رأيته والذي أنا ملكه والذي أحبه ‏والذي فيه أنا كائن وأكون. إقبلني بسلام في مساكنك الأبديّة ".‏
‏(16) أعمال بطرس وبولس*(18)*: وترجع أقدم مخطوطات هذا العمل إلي القرن ‏التاسع وإن كان الكتاب نفسه يرجع لتاريخ أقدم من ذلك فقد أشار أوريجانوس ‏‏(185 ‏‎–‎‏245 م) إلي إحدى قصصه، السيدة كوفاديس‎ Domine quovadis‏. وقد ‏جاء في نهايته أنّه لما أمر نيرون بقطع رأس بولس وصلب بطرس " ولما جاء ‏بطرس إلي الصليب قال: لأنَّ ربي يسوع المسيح الذي نزل من السماء إلي ‏الأرض رفع علي الصليب ورأسه لأعلي، وتلطف ودعاني إلي السماء أنا الذي من ‏الأرض، لذا يثبت صليبي ورأسي لأسفل لأوجّه قدمي للسماء، لأني لست أهلاً أنْ ‏أُصلب مثل ربي، فقلبوا الصليب وسمّروا رجليه لأعلي ".‏
‏(17) أعمال اندراوس*(19)*: أشار إليها أبيفانيوس (403م) وترجع إلي ما قبل ذلك، ‏جاء فيها قول إندراوس لغريمه " إن آمنت بالمسيح ابن الله الذي صلب سأشرح لك ‏كيف أنَّ الحمل الذي ذُبح سيحيا بعد أنْ صُلِبَ ".

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​


*(16) Ibid.258.*​


*(17) Ibid, 422.*​


*(18) Anti Nicence Fathers Vol. 8. pp. 484.*​


*(19) Ibid, 512.*​

ــــــــــ
‏​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-81-‏​‏(18) رؤيا بطرس*(20)*: وترجع إلي ما قبل 180م. جاء فيها إعلان المجيء الثاني ‏هكذا : " أجاب ربنا (يسوع ) وقال : 000 لأن مجيء ابن الله لن يكون مبينًا ولكن ‏مثل البرق الذي يظهر من الشرق إلي الغرب، هكذا سيأتي علي سحاب السماء مع ‏جمهور عظيم في مجدي، وصليبي ذاهبًا أمام وجهي. سآتي في مجدي مع كل ‏قديسي وملائكتي، عندما يضع أبي إكليلاً علي رأسي لأدين الأحياء والأموات ‏وأجازي كل واحد بحسب أعماله " . ‏
‏ وجاء في مخطوطة أخري ولكن بصورة أكثر غموضًا وصوفيّة " والذي صلبوه ‏هو البكر، وموطن الأرواح والإناء الحجري الذين يسكنون فيه، لإلوهيم، ‏للصليب، الذي تحت الناموس. ولكن الذي يقف قريبا منه هو المخلص الحي، ‏الأول فيه الذي أمسكوه وأطلقوه، الذي يقف مبتهجًا ينظر إلي أولئك يعاملونه بعنف‏، حتي انقسموا بين أنفسهم. لذا فقد ضحك علي نقص إدراكهم، عالمًا أنَّهم ولدوا ‏عميان، لذا فالقابل للألم سيأتي، لأنَّ الجسد هو البديل، ولكن الذي أطلقوه كان ‏جسدي الروحي. ولكني أنا الروح العقلي المملوء بالنور المشع. الذي تراه آتيًا ‏إليَّ هو ملء اللاهوت العقلي الذي يوحد النور التام مع روحي القدوس"*(21)*!! ‏
‏ وفي هذا النص يتكلم الكاتب عن المسيح كروح عقلي من نور، وأنَّ الذي صُلب ‏لا الروح العقلي النوراني المشع، بل الجزء الجسدي، الذي هو البكر، والبكر هو ‏لقب المسيح في الفكر المسيحي عمومًا !! أي أنَّه يقول أنَّهم صلبوا الجزء الجسدي ‏منه لكنهم لم يصلبوا الروح العلوي النوراني المشع !! ‏
‏(19) رؤيا بولس*(22)*: ذكرت في قانون البابا جلاسيوس (496م) وأشار إليها ‏القديس أغسطينوس (430م). جاء فيها " ثم رأيت ابن الله نازلاً من السماء وإكليلاً ‏علي رأسه وعندما رآه الذين وضعوا في العذاب، صرخوا جميعهم معًا : ارحمنا ‏يا ابن الله العلي ، فأنت الذي منحت الراحة للكل في السماء وعلي الأرض.
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​

*(20) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 2. P. 668.*​

*(21) http// wesely.nnu.edu/noncanon/apoc/apcpete.htm*​

*(22) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 1. P. 788.*​
‏
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-81-‏​‏(18) رؤيا بطرس*(20)*: وترجع إلي ما قبل 180م. جاء فيها إعلان المجيء الثاني ‏هكذا : " أجاب ربنا (يسوع ) وقال : 000 لأن مجيء ابن الله لن يكون مبينًا ولكن ‏مثل البرق الذي يظهر من الشرق إلي الغرب، هكذا سيأتي علي سحاب السماء مع ‏جمهور عظيم في مجدي، وصليبي ذاهبًا أمام وجهي. سآتي في مجدي مع كل ‏قديسي وملائكتي، عندما يضع أبي إكليلاً علي رأسي لأدين الأحياء والأموات ‏وأجازي كل واحد بحسب أعماله " . ‏
‏ وجاء في مخطوطة أخري ولكن بصورة أكثر غموضًا وصوفيّة " والذي صلبوه ‏هو البكر، وموطن الأرواح والإناء الحجري الذين يسكنون فيه، لإلوهيم، ‏للصليب، الذي تحت الناموس. ولكن الذي يقف قريبا منه هو المخلص الحي، ‏الأول فيه الذي أمسكوه وأطلقوه، الذي يقف مبتهجًا ينظر إلي أولئك يعاملونه بعنف‏، حتي انقسموا بين أنفسهم. لذا فقد ضحك علي نقص إدراكهم، عالمًا أنَّهم ولدوا ‏عميان، لذا فالقابل للألم سيأتي، لأنَّ الجسد هو البديل، ولكن الذي أطلقوه كان ‏جسدي الروحي. ولكني أنا الروح العقلي المملوء بالنور المشع. الذي تراه آتيًا ‏إليَّ هو ملء اللاهوت العقلي الذي يوحد النور التام مع روحي القدوس"*(21)*!! ‏
‏ وفي هذا النص يتكلم الكاتب عن المسيح كروح عقلي من نور، وأنَّ الذي صُلب ‏لا الروح العقلي النوراني المشع، بل الجزء الجسدي، الذي هو البكر، والبكر هو ‏لقب المسيح في الفكر المسيحي عمومًا !! أي أنَّه يقول أنَّهم صلبوا الجزء الجسدي ‏منه لكنهم لم يصلبوا الروح العلوي النوراني المشع !! ‏
‏(19) رؤيا بولس*(22)*: ذكرت في قانون البابا جلاسيوس (496م) وأشار إليها ‏القديس أغسطينوس (430م). جاء فيها " ثم رأيت ابن الله نازلاً من السماء وإكليلاً ‏علي رأسه وعندما رآه الذين وضعوا في العذاب، صرخوا جميعهم معًا : ارحمنا ‏يا ابن الله العلي ، فأنت الذي منحت الراحة للكل في السماء وعلي الأرض.
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​

*(20) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 2. P. 668.*​

*(21) http// wesely.nnu.edu/noncanon/apoc/apcpete.htm*​

*(22) New Testament Apocrypha Vol. 1. P. 788.*​
‏
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-82-‏​ارحمنا نحن أيضًا، فقد حصلنا علي راحة منذ رأيناك. وجاء صوت الله في كل ‏مكان في العذابات قائلاً: ما الذي فعلتموه لتسألوني عن الراحة ؟ لقد سال دمى ‏لأجلكم ولم تتوبوا. لبست تاجًا من الشوك علي رأسي لأجلكم. لأجلكم لُطمت علي ‏خدي، ومع ذلك لم تتوبوا. عُلِّقت علي الصليب وطلبت الماء فأعطوني خلاً ‏ممزوجا بمر، فتحوا جنبي الأيمن بحربة. لأجل إسمي قتلوا خدامي، الأنبياء ‏والأبرار، أعطيتكم الفرصة في كل هذا للتوبة ولم تريدوا ".
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏‏- 83 -‏​*الفصل السادس*

*لو أراد الله إنقاذ المسيح من الموت صلبا ‏*

‏1 – مبدأ قتل الأنبياء في الكتاب المقدس : ‏
‏ كان مبدأ قتل الأنبياء واردًا بالنسبة لبني إسرائيل فقد قتلوا الكثير من الأنبياء : ‏
‏ يقول إيليا النبي مخاطبًا الرب " لأَنَّ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ تَرَكُوا عَهْدَكَ وَنَقَضُوا مَذَابِحَكَ وَقَتَلُوا أَنْبِيَاءَكَ بِالسَّيْفِ، فَبَقِيتُ أَنَا وَحْدِي. وَهُمْ يَطْلُبُونَ نَفْسِي لِيَأْخُذُوهَا " ‏‏(1مل19/10 و 14). وينقل القديس بولس قول إيليا النبي في (رومية11/3). ويقول عن ‏خبرته معهم " الَّذِينَ قَتَلُوا الرَّبَّ يَسُوعَ وَأَنْبِيَاءَهُمْ، وَاضْطَهَدُونَا نَحْنُ. وَهُمْ غَيْرُ مُرْضِينَ لِلَّهِ وَأَضْدَادٌ لِجَمِيعِ النَّاسِ " (1تس2/15).‏
‏ وقال نحميا " وَعَصُوا وَتَمَرَّدُوا عَلَيْكَ وَطَرَحُوا شَرِيعَتَكَ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ وَقَتَلُوا أَنْبِيَاءَكَ الَّذِينَ أَشْهَدُوا عَلَيْهِمْ لِيَرُدُّوهُمْ إِلَيْكَ وَعَمِلُوا إِهَانَةً عَظِيمَةً. " (نح9/26) .‏
‏ وقال القديس إستيفانوس للكهنة والشيوخ في مجمع السنهدرين " أَيُّ الأَنْبِيَاءِ لَمْ يَضْطَهِدْهُ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَقَدْ قَتَلُوا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُوا فَأَنْبَأُوا بِمَجِيءِ الْبَارِّ الَّذِي أَنْتُمُ الآنَ صِرْتُمْ مُسَلِّمِيهِ وَقَاتِلِيهِ" (أع7/52) ‏‎.‎
*†*وقال الرب يسوع المسيح مخاطبا أورشليم عاصمة اليهودية " يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ يَا قَاتِلَةَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَرَاجِمَةَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَيْهَا كَمْ مَرَّةٍ أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَجْمَعَ أَوْلاَدَكِ كَمَا تَجْمَعُ الدَّجَاجَةُ فِرَاخَهَا تَحْتَ جَنَاحَيْهَا وَلَمْ تُرِيدُوا. " (مت23/37). وقال مخاطبًا ‏رؤسائهم " لِكَيْ يَأْتِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ كُلُّ دَمٍ زَكِيٍّ سُفِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ مِنْ دَمِ هَابِيلَ الصِّدِّيقِ إِلَى دَمِ زَكَرِيَّا بْنِ بَرَخِيَّا الَّذِي قَتَلْتُمُوهُ بَيْنَ الْهَيْكَلِ وَالْمَذْبَحِ." (مت23/35).‏
‏ وقال لهم القديس بطرس الرسول يوم الخمسين عن صلبهم للمسيح " ‏‎وَرَئِيسُ الْحَيَاةِ قَتَلْتُمُوهُ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ وَنَحْنُ شُهُودٌ لِذَلِكَ. " (أع3/15) ‏‎.‎‏ 
‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-84-‏​وقال ‏تلاميذ المسيح ورسله للكهنة اليهود " إِلَهُ آبَائِنَا أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ قَتَلْتُمُوهُ مُعَلِّقِينَ إِيَّاهُ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ." (أع5/30) ‏‎.‎‏
‏
‏2 – جواز قتل الأنبياء في القرآن :‏
‏ كما أن قتل اليهود للأنبياء جائز ومعروف في القرآن حيث يقول :‏
‏(1) " وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَنْ نَصْبِرَ عَلَى طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُخْرِجْ لَنَا مِمَّا ‏تُنْبِتُ الأَرْضُ مِنْ بَقْلِهَا وَقِثَّائِهَا وَفُومِهَا وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا قَالَ أَتَسْتَبْدِلُونَ الَّذِي هُوَ ‏أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ اهْبِطُوا مِصْرًا فَإِنَّ لَكُمْ مَا سَأَلْتُمْ وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ الذِّلَّةُ وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ ‏وَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِنْ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ ‏الْحَقِّ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ " (البقرة61).‏
‏(2) " وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَقَفَّيْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ بِالرُّسُلِ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ ‏الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ أَ فَكُلَّمَا جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لاَ تَهْوَى أَنفُسُكُمْ اسْتَكْبَرْتُمْ ‏فَفَرِيقًا كَذَّبْتُمْ وَفَرِيقًا تَقْتُلُون " (البقرة:87) . ‏
‏ والآية هنا تؤكد علي تكذيب اليهود لفريق من الرسل وحقيقة قتلهم لفريق آخر، ‏وفي نفس الوقت لا تذكر من الفريقين سوي موسى وعيسي، ومن ثمّ فأحدهم من ‏الفريق الذين كذبوه والآخر من الفريق الذي قتلوه !! ‏
‏(3) " إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَيَقْتُلُونَ الَّذِينَ يَأْمُرُونَ ‏بِالْقِسْطِ مِنْ النَّاسِ فَبَشِّرْهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ " (آل عمران: 21) .‏
‏(4) " ضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ الذِّلَّةُ أَيْنَ مَا ثُقِفُوا إِلاَّ بِحَبْلٍ مِنْ اللَّهِ وَحَبْلٍ مِنْ النَّاسِ وَبَاءُوا ‏بِغَضَبٍ مِنْ اللَّهِ وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ الْمَسْكَنَةُ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ ‏وَيَقْتُلُونَ الأَنبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ " (آل عمران: 112) .‏
‏(5) " الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَهِدَ إِلَيْنَا أَلاَّ نُؤْمِنَ لِرَسُولٍ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَنَا بِقُرْبَانٍ تَأْكُلُهُ النَّارُ ‏قُلْ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِي بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَبِالَّذِي قُلْتُمْ فَلِمَ قَتَلْتُمُوهُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ "‏ (آل عمران:183). ‏
‏‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-85-‏​والمسيح هو أكثر من أتي بالمعجزات وبالبيّنات بحسب ما ذكر ‏القرآن وهو الذي أنزل الله عليه مائدة من السماء بناء على طلب الحواريين .‏
‏(6) " لَقَدْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمْ رُسُلاً كُلَّمَا جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لاَ ‏تَهْوَى أَنفُسُهُمْ فَرِيقًا كَذَّبُوا وَفَرِيقًا يَقْتُلُونَ " (المائدة: 70).
‏
‏3 - ولو أراد الله إنقاذ المسيح :‏
‏ فإذا كان قتل الأنبياء جائز وواقع حقيقي بالنسبة لليهود ومعترف به في التوراة ‏والإنجيل والقرآن، فما الذي يمنع قتلهم للمسيح كقوله " الذين قتلوا الرب يسوع ‏وأنبياءهم " ؟؟!! وهنا تبرز لدينا عدة أسئلة هي : ‏
*†*‎ماذا كان يحدث لو أراد الله إنقاذ المسيح من القبض عليه وصلبه ؟؟!! ‏
*†*‎ما هي الوسيلة التي يمكن أن يلجأ إليها في ذلك والتي تتناسب مع عدله ‏وعظمته ؟؟!! ‏
*†*‎وما هي النتيجة التي تعود على البشرية بعد ذلك؟؟!!‏
ولدينا علي هذه الأسئلة إجابتان إحداهما خارج الكتاب المقدس والتقليد والعقيدة ‏المسيحيّة:‏
‏_1 – تقول الأولى :_ أنَّ الله لكي ينقذ المسيح ألقى شبهه علي آخر وجعله يُصلب بدلاً ‏منه فظنّ تلاميذه ورسله وأمّه أنَّ المسيح هو الذي صُلب ، فخّدعوا ولم يعرفوا ولم ‏يقلْ لهم أحد أنَّ الذي صُلب هو غير المسيح، وصاروا في ضلال مبين !!!!! ‏وعلّموا الناس بهذه الخدعة والضلالة التي سقطوا فيها !!!!! وهكذا صار جميع ‏المسيحيين مخدوعين وضالّين ومضلّلين !!!!!‏
‏ ومن ثم كانت النتيجة أنَّ الله أرسل رسولاً لهداية البشر فأنقذه من الموت بطريقة ‏خادعة ضلّلت ملايين المليارات من البشرية ؟؟! وكان عليهم أنْ يُعانوا من نتيجة ‏

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-86-‏​إيمانهم هذه، التي لا ذنب لهم فيها، في جهنّم إلي أبد الآبدين، هكذا بدون ذنب ‏ولا جريرة ؟؟؟!!!!!‏
وهنا يقول أحدهم كيف تقولون ذلك علي الله ؟؟!! ‏
الله لم يضلّكم بل أنتم من ضللتم أنفسكم !!! ‏
ونسأله كيف ؟؟!! هل نحن الذين قلنا بإلقاء شبه المسيح علي آخر ثم قلنا أنَّه هو ‏الذي صُلب ؟؟!! أم أنَّ كرازة تلاميذ المسيح ورسله هي التي بشّرتنا بصلب المسيح ‏وقيامته من الموت ؟؟!! ‏
وإذا كان التلاميذ هم الذين بشّرونا بذلك ، فمن الذي أضلّ التلاميذ ؟؟!! ‏
‏ وإذا قيل لنا أنَّ التلاميذ ليسوا هم الذين كتبوا الأناجيل، بل كتبها آخرون وهم ‏الذين قالوا بذلك !!! نقول إنَّ كتابة التلاميذ للإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة وبقيّة أسفار ‏العهد الجديد ثابتة بالدليل والبرهان، ولو افترضنا غير ذلك، نقول ؛ هل أرسل الله ‏المسيح ثم ألقى بشبهه علي آخر وترك الناس تعتقد أنًّ الذي صُلب هو المسيح ‏وراحوا يكتبون الكتب ويُسجّلون فيها ذلك، وترك الله البشريّة تصدّق ما جاء في ‏هذه الكتب، ولم يحاول تصحيح هذا الخطأ المزعوم ؟؟؟!!! ‏
‏ وإذا قيل أنَّ القرآن جاء وصحّح هذا الخطأ بقوله " وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ ‏شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ " !! _نقول أولاً :_ ما هو الخطأ الذي جاء يصحّحه ؟؟ هل صحّح هذه ‏الضلالة الكبري والغش والخداع المنسوبين لله ؟؟ أم صحّح ما نُسب لله من ضعف ‏وعجز ؟؟؟ أم صحّح ما نُسب لله من عدم تقدير الأمور وجهل بما سيقع في ‏المستقبل ؟؟!! أم صحّح وصف الله بصفات آلهة الأساطير اليونانيّة والرومانيّة ‏والهنديّة والفارسيّة وغيرها ؟؟؟!!‏
_وثانيا :_ أنَّ النصّ كما بيّنا وكما فسّره كل علماء المسلمين غير واضح مما جعلهم ‏يفسّرونه بتفاسير تراوحت بين إلقاء شبه آخر عليه دون الرجوع إلا للنصّ وحده ‏

‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-87-‏​لعدم وجود أيَّة تفاصيل عن ذلك سواء في القرآن أو في السنة، أو بنقل الروايات ‏الخرافيّة والإسرائيليّات عن جهلاء اليهود والنصاري العرب، وبين القول بحقيقة ‏صلبه كما جاء في الكتاب المقدّس، أو بصلبه وعدم موته علي الصليب، مع ‏اعتراف القائلين بالصلب بعدم معقوليّة ومنطقيّة إلقاء شبهه علي آخر !!! ‏
‏_2 - الإجابة المسيحية :_ وهي كما أوضح لنا الكتاب المقدس والتاريخ بصفة عامة ‏أنَّ المسيح قبض عليه فعلاً ومات حقًـا وقام حقًـا ، وأنَّه لو أراد الله إنقاذه من الصلب ‏والموت لكان هناك آلاف الوسائل التي كان في إمكانه استخدامها دون اللجوء ‏للطرق التي لا تليق بعظمة الله وجلاله والتي تؤدّي بالبشريّة إلي الضلال. فقد كان ‏في إمكان السيد المسيح، وهو يعلم أنَّ يهوذا ذهب ليُرشد مُسَلّميه إلي مكان ‏اجتماعه، أنْ لا يذهب إلي ذلك المكان بالمرّة أو أنْ يخرج من أورشليم نهائيًا، ‏كما سبق وحدث، كما يقول الكتاب " وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَتَرَدَّدُ بَعْدَ هَذَا فِي الْجَلِيلِ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يَتَرَدَّدَ فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ كَانُوا يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ. " (يو7/1)، لأنَّ ‏ساعته لم تكنْ قد جاءت بعد. كما كان في إمكان الله أنْ يصرف نظر اليهود عن ‏ذلك، كما حدث أكثر من مرة، يقول الكتاب " فَطَلَبُوا أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ وَلَمْ يُلْقِ أَحَدٌ يَداً عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ جَاءَتْ بَعْدُ. " (يو7/30)، " هَذَا الْكلاَمُ قَالَهُ يَسُوعُ فِي الْخِزَانَةِ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ. وَلَمْ يُمْسِكْهُ أَحَدٌ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ جَاءَتْ بَعْدُ." ‏‏(يو8/20) .‏
‏ كما كان في إمكانه أن يترك مُسَلّمِيه مُلقين علي الأرض ويذهب مع تلاميذه بسلام‏‏. وكان للسيد المسيح مع اليهود عدّة مواقف أثناء خدمته قرّروا فيها إعدامه سواء ‏بقتله أو إلقائه من علي الجبل أو رجمه ومع ذلك نجا منهم بقوة إلهيّة دون اللجوء ‏إلي خديعتهم وخديعة المؤمنين بعد ذلك ومن أهم هذه المواقف ما يلي :‏
‏1 - كانت أولي محاولات قتل المسيح وهو طفل عندما قرّر هيرودس قتله فأمر ‏الملاك يوسف النجار خطيب مريم العذراء أنْ يأخذ الطفل وأمّه ويهرب إلي أرض ‏
‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-88-‏​مصر قائلا " قُمْ وَخُذِ الصَّبِيَّ وَأُمَّهُ وَاهْرُبْ إِلَى مِصْرَ وَكُنْ هُنَاكَ حَتَّى أَقُولَ لَكَ. لأَنَّ هِيرُودُسَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَطْلُبَ الصَّبِيَّ لِيُهْلِكَهُ " ففعل يوسف كما أمره الملاك وظل ‏في مصر حتى مات هيرودس (مت 2/7-15) .‏
‏ وهكذا نجا الطفل يسوع من القتل، بحسب ترتيب الله ومشورته الإلهيّة، دون ‏اللجوء إلي أي وسيلة لا تتفق مع جلال الله وعظمته.‏
‏2 - وفي مجمع الناصرة وبّخ اليهود علي عدم إيمانهم، يقول الكتاب : " فَامْتَلأَ غَضَباً جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ حِينَ سَمِعُوا هَذَا . فَقَامُوا وَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَجَاءُوا بِهِ إِلَى حَافَّةَِ الْجَبَلِ الَّذِي كَانَتْ مَدِينَتُهُمْ مَبْنِيَّةً عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَطْرَحُوهُ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ. أَمَّا هُوَ فَجَازَ فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى. " (لو4/28-30) !!!‏
‏ لقد قرّروا قتله بإلقائه من علي الجبل وأخذوه إلي هناك وهمّوا بطرحه من علي ‏الجبل ولكنّه بقوّة إلهيّة " جَازَ فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى" دون أنْ تستطيع مدينة بأكملها ‏أنْ تمسّه، وذلك دون اللجوء لوسيلة لا تتفق مع جلال الله وعظمته !!!‏
‏ ألم يكن في استطاعته أنْ يفعل ذلك عندما جاءوا للقبض عليه في البستان ؟!!‏
‏3 - وفي الهيكل في أورشليم كان يقف ويعلّم جهارًا ومع أنَّه كان هناك أمرًا ‏بالقبض عليه وقتله وكانت الجموع تتساءل أليس هذا هو الذين يطلبون أنْ يقتلوه ؟ " ‏، ولما طلبوا " أن يمسكوه " يقول الكتاب : " وَلَمْ يُلْقِ أَحَدٌ يَداً عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ جَاءَتْ بَعْدُ. " (يو7/30)، وهنا ألقي الله في قلوبهم أنْ لا يمسكوه لأنَّ الوقت ‏المعيّن من قِبَل الله لذلك لم يكن قد حان بعد. ‏
‏ ألم يكن في استطاعة الله أنْ يفعل ذلك ثانية لو أراد إنقاذه من الصلب ؟!!‏
‏4 - وفي الهيكل أيضًا قال السيد لليهود : " قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ " ففهموا ‏من كلامه إعلاناً للألوهيّة في ذاته فقرّروا رجمه بتهمة أنَّه جَدَّف علي الله وبالفعل ‏شرعوا في التنفيذ " فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ." وهموا بذلك، ويقول الكتاب : ‏
‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-89-‏​" أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازاً فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هَكَذَا. " (يو8/58-59) . ‏لقد رفعوا حجارة ليرجموه وهو وحده في وسطهم ومع ذلك اختفى،وهو وسطهم، ‏وإجتاز في وسطهم، دون أنْ تستطيع يدًا واحدةً أنْ تلقي عليه حجرًا ومضى دون ‏أنْ يمسّوه !! ألم يكن في استطاعته أنْ يكرّر ذلك قبل الصليب ؟!!‏
‏5 - ولما قال لهم في الهيكل : " أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ " ، " فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضاً حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.‎…‎‏ لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً ‎…‎‏ فَطَلَبُوا أَيْضاً أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ فَخَرَجَ مِنْ أَيْدِيهِمْ " ‏‏(يو10/30و 31 و33و 39). خرج من أيديهم برغم أنَّه كان في الهيكل، في وسطهم‏، ومع هذا خرج بقوة إلهيّة إعجازيّة من أيديهم دون أنْ يمسّوه!!!!!‏
‏ ألم يكن في استطاعته أنْ يفعل ذلك عندما جاءوا للقبض عليه ؟!!‏
‏6 – وعندما جاءوا للقبض عليه في البستان ، يقول الكتاب " قَالَ يَسُوعُ هَذَا وَخَرَجَ مَعَ تلاَمِيذِهِ إِلَى عَبْرِ وَادِي قَدْرُونَ حَيْثُ كَانَ بُسْتَانٌ دَخَلَهُ هُوَ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ. وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ يَعْرِفُ اَلْمَوْضِعَ لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ اِجْتَمَعَ هُنَاكَ كَثِيراً مَعَ تلاَمِيذِهِ. فَأَخَذَ يَهُوذَا اَلْجُنْدَ وَخُدَّاماً مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ اَلْكَهَنَةِ وَاَلْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ بِمَشَاعِلَ وَمَصَابِيحَ وَسِلاَحٍ. _فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: { مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟ } أَجَابُوهُ: { يَسُوعَ اَلنَّاصِرِيَّ }. قَالَ لَهُمْ: { أَنَا هُوَ }. وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ أَيْضاً وَاقِفاً مَعَهُمْ. فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ: { إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ} رَجَعُوا إِلَى اَلْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى اَلأَرْضِ. فَسَأَلَهُمْ أَيْضاً: { مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟ } فَقَالُوا: { يَسُوعَ اَلنَّاصِرِيَّ }. أَجَابَ: { قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي فَدَعُوا هَؤُلاَءِ يَذْهَبُونَ }. لِيَتِمَّ اَلْقَوْلُ اَلَّذِي قَالَهُ: { إِنَّ اَلَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي لَمْ أُهْلِكْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَداً }._ ثُمَّ إِنَّ سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ كَانَ مَعَهُ سَيْفٌ فَاسْتَلَّهُ وَضَرَبَ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ اَلْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ اَلْيُمْنَى. وَكَانَ اِسْمُ اَلْعَبْدِ مَلْخُسَ. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِبُطْرُسَ: { اِجْعَلْ سَيْفَكَ فِي اَلْغِمْدِ. اَلْكَأْسُ اَلَّتِي أَعْطَانِي اَلآبُ ألاَ أَشْرَبُهَا؟ }. ثُمَّ إِنَّ اَلْجُنْدَ وَاَلْقَائِدَ وَخُدَّامَ اَلْيَهُودِ قَبَضُوا عَلَى يَسُوعَ وَأَوْثَقُوهُ وَمَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى حَنَّانَ أَوَّلاً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ حَمَا قَيَافَا اَلَّذِي كَانَ رَئِيساً لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ اَلسَّنَةِ. وَكَانَ قَيَافَا هُوَ اَلَّذِي أَشَارَ عَلَى اَلْيَهُودِ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ أَنْ يَمُوتَ إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ اَلشَّعْبِ. وَكَانَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَاَلتِّلْمِيذُ اَلآخَرُ يَتْبَعَانِ يَسُوعَ وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ اَلتِّلْمِيذُ مَعْرُوفاً عِنْدَ رَئِيسِ اَلْكَهَنَةِ فَدَخَلَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ إِلَى دَارِ رَئِيسِ اَلْكَهَنَةِ. " (يو18/1-13) .‏‏

‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-90-‏​ويذكر القديس لوقا إبراء أذن ذلك العبد التي قطعها بطرس " وَضَرَبَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ الْيُمْنَى.فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «دَعُوا إِلَى هَذَا!» وَلَمَسَ أُذْنَهُ وَأَبْرَأَهَا. " (لو22/50-51). ويضيف القديس متى " فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ! أَتَظُنُّ أَنِّي لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُقَدِّمَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟ " (مت26/52-53) .‏
_‏ وهنا لنا تعليقين :_الأول هو أنَّه لو أراد الله إنقاذ المسيح من الموت سواء عن ‏طريق الصليب أو عن طريق أي وسيلة إعدام أخري، كما يقول هو له المجد، ‏لكان الله قد قدم له " أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ " !!! وإذا كانت الكتيبة ‏الرومانية في ذلك الوقت تتكون من 6000 جندي وضابط فكم وكم يكون عدد جيشا ‏كاملاً ؟؟!!! وإذا كان ملاكًا واحدًا قد أهلك من جيش الآشوريين مئة ألف وخمسة ‏وثمانين ألفا في ليلة واحدة (2مل19/35) ، فماذا يفعل " أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ " مع الذين جاءوا للقبض عليه لو أراد الله إنقاذه من أيديهم ؟؟؟!!!‏
‏ والثاني هو قوله " فَكَيْفَ تُكَمَّلُ الْكُتُبُ: أَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ؟ " (مت26/54) ، أو كما قال ‏ليهوذا " إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ مَاضٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنْهُ وَلَكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ الَّذِي بِهِ يُسَلَّمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. " (مت26/24)، أو كما يقول الكتاب " أَمَّا يَسُوعُ قَبْلَ عِيدِ الْفِصْحِ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ قَدْ جَاءَتْ لِيَنْتَقِلَ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآبِ إِذْ كَانَ قَدْ أَحَبَّ خَاصَّتَهُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْعَالَمِ أَحَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى. " (يو13/1) .‏
‏ هذه بعض المواقف التي تقرّر فيها إعدام المسيح وقتله ومع ذلك نجا منها بقوّة ‏إلهيّة أمام الجميع دون اللجوء إلي الطرق التي لا تتفق مع جلال الله وعدله وعظمته‏، وبالطبع لو أراد الله إنقاذه من الصلب لكان في إمكانه أنْ يفعل ذلك بإحدي ‏الوسائل والطرق أو غيرها مما يتّفق مع جلال الله وعظمته وبما لا يوقع ملايين
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-91-‏​‏ الملايين من البشر علي مر الأجيال فيما لا يتّفق مع قدرة الله وعظمته وجلاله ‏الغير محدود.‏

‏4 - إنقاذ أنبياء آخرين من الموت :‏
‏ أهلك اليهود علي مرّ الأجيال الكثير من أنبيائهم حتي أنَّ الرب يسوع المسيح قال ‏لهم: "وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ تَبْنُونَ قُبُورَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ قَتَلُوهُمْ." (لو11/47)، ومع ذلك ‏شاءت إرادة الله أنْ ينقذ بعض الأنبياء من الموت، منهم من نجا بالطرق العاديّة ‏كالإختفاء من أمام وجه طالبي قتلهم ومنهم بالهرب وترك المكان المطلوبين فيه، ‏كما فعل السيد المسيح نفسه في بعض الأحيان عندما كان يري أنَّ ذلك أفضل مثلما ‏حدث قبل الفصح وبعد أنْ طلب اليونانيّين رؤيته، يقول الكتاب: " تَكَلَّمَ يَسُوعُ بِهَذَا ثُمَّ مَضَى وَاخْتَفَى عَنْهُمْ. " (يو12/36) ، وكما حدث بعد إشباع الجموع عندما أرادوا " أَنْ يَأْتُوا وَيَخْتَطِفُوهُ لِيَجْعَلُوهُ مَلِكاً انْصَرَفَ أَيْضاً إِلَى الْجَبَلِ وَحْدَهُ." (يو6/15)، أو ‏عندما " لَمْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يَتَرَدَّدَ فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ كَانُوا يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ." (يو7/1)، ‏أو عندما ذهب إلي العيد في أورشليم " لاَ ظَاهِراً بَلْ كَأَنَّهُ فِي الْخَفَاءِ." (يو7/10) .‏
‏ كما أنقذ الله بعض الأنبياء إمّا برفعهم إلي السماء جهارًا أمام الجميع أو ‏بانتصارهم علي أعدائهم أو بسحق أعدائهم. وهذه بعض الأمثلة :‏
‏1 - يذكر لنا الكتاب أنَّ أخنوخ السابع من آدم كان رجلاً بارًا وسار في طريق الله ‏وكما يذكر القديس يهوذا في رسالته أنَّه تنبّأ عن معاقبة الله للفجار (يه14) ، ويبدو أنَّ ‏الله أراد أنْ ينقذه من هؤلاء الفجار فنقله إليه، إذ يقول الكتاب " وَسَارَ اخْنُوخُ مَعَ اللهِ وَلَمْ يُوجَدْ لانَّ اللهَ اخَذَهُ. " (تك5/24)، لقد نقله الله إليه بمعرفة الجميع دون اللجوء ‏لأي وسيلة لا تتّفق مع عدل الله وجلاله وعظمته.‏
‏2 - وعندما أراد فرعون بجيشه أنْ يلحق ببني إسرائيل أثناء خروجهم من مصر ‏ويُهلكهم عند البحر الأحمر أمر الله موسي أنْ يضرب البحر بعصاة فأنشقّ البحر ‏

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-92-‏​وصار فيه طريق يابس فسار فيه بنو إسرائيل ولما تعقبهم فرعون بجيشه عاد البحر ‏إلي ما كان عليه وغرق فرعون بجيشه ونجا موسي ومن معه (خر 14/15-29). أفلم ‏يكن الله قادرًا أنْ يفعل مثل ذلك عندما جاءوا للقبض علي المسيح ؟!!‏
‏3 - وعندما تآمر قورح بن بصهار مع بعض الشعب ضد موسي وهارون وكان ‏ذلك ضد إرادة الله لذا سحقهم أمام الشعب " انْشَقَّتِ الأَرْضُ التِي تَحْتَهُمْ وَفَتَحَتِ الأَرْضُ فَاهَا وَابْتَلعَتْهُمْ وَبُيُوتَهُمْ " (عدد 16/1-33). وهكذا أمام الجميع، وكان في إمكان الله أنء يفعل ‏ذلك أو مثله مع أعداء المسيح دون الحاجة للجوء إلي ما لا يتّفق مع جلال الله ‏وعدله وعظمته .‏
‏4 - وعندما أراد الملك أخاب أنْ يُهلك إيليّا النبيّ صلّي إيليّا أنء لا تمُطر السموات ‏ثلاث سنين ولما طلبه الملك اختفى وجعل الغربان تعوله (1مل17) . ولما أراد الله أنْ ‏ينقله إلي السماء أخذه في العاصفة إلي السماء أمام تلميذه إليشع وبمعرفة بنو الأنبياء ‏‏(2مل 11/2)، ولم يكن ذلك خفيًا بل معلومًا للجميع. وبالطبع كان في إمكان الله أنْ ‏يرفع المسيح بمثل هذه الطريقة أمام الجموع، فيتمجّد الله ولا يقع أتباع المسيح في ‏ضلالة كبري، حاشا لله منها !!‏
‏ لو أراد الله إنقاذ المسيح من الصلب والموت لكان أليق بجلاله وعظمته وقدرته ‏الكليّة أنْ يُنقذه بصورة واضحة وجليّة وظاهرة بأنْ يرفعه أمام الجميع كما فعل مع ‏أخنوخ وإيليّا أو أنْ يسحق أعداءه كما فعل مع جيش فرعون ومع قورح ومن تبعه ‏أو أنْ يجتاز في وسطهم ويمشي دون أنْ يمسّوه كما فعل عندما حاولوا إلقائه من ‏علي الجبل وعندما حاولوا رجمه عدة مرات، فيتمجد الله أمام الجميع ولا يقع ‏الشعب في ضلالة كبري. يقول الكتاب : " إِنَّ اللهَ نُورٌ وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ ظُلْمَةٌ الْبَتَّةَ. " ‏‏(1يو1/5). كما أن " ليْسَ اللهُ إِنْسَاناً فَيَكْذِبَ وَلا ابْنَ إِنْسَانٍ فَيَنْدَمَ. هَل يَقُولُ وَلا يَفْعَلُ؟ أَوْ يَتَكَلمُ وَلا يَفِي؟" (عد23/19) .‏
‏ــــــــــــــــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 93 -‏​*الفصل السابع ‏*

*كان نظر المسيح دائما متجها إلى الصليب*

*نبوات المسيح وإعلاناته عن صلبه وقيامته*

‏ كان موضوع صلب المسيح وقيامته بالنسبة للرب يسوع المسيح نفسه ليس مجرد ‏نهاية حياة علي الأرض أو حتي مجرّد استشهاد مثل بقيّة الشهداء، كما أنَّه لم يكن ‏ابن ساعته أو يومه، أو مجرّد حكم بالإعدام تمّ باستخدام وسيلة إعدام هي الصلب، ‏وإنما كما أعلن الرب يسوع نفسه وكما أعلن الوحي الإلهي في العهد الجديد، _كان ‏أمرًا محتومًا منذ الأزل_، _ومعروفًا سابقًا قبل العالم،_ كقول القديس بطرس بالروح ‏القدس : " دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ، مَعْرُوفاً سَابِقاً قَبْلَ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ، وَلَكِنْ قَدْ أُظْهِرَ فِي الأَزْمِنَةِ الأَخِيرَةِ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ، " (ابط1/19-20)، أو كما قال ، لليهود بالروح القدس : " هَذَا ‏‏(يسوع المسيح) أَخَذْتُمُوهُ مُسَلَّماً بِمَشُورَةِ اللهِ الْمَحْتُومَةِ وَعِلْمِهِ السَّابِقِ وَبِأَيْدِي أَثَمَةٍ صَلَبْتُمُوهُ وَقَتَلْتُمُوهُ. " (أع2/23). ويؤكّد الرب يسوع المسيح أنّه ما جاء، بالدرجة ‏الأولي، إلا لهذا السبب " لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ. " (يو3/16-17).‏
‏ وكان يُسَمّي وقت صلبه بالساعة، أي الساعة المعيّنة التي سيتمّ فيها صلبه، وأنَّه ‏ما جاء إلاَّ لأجل هذه الساعة: قال لتلاميذه قبل العشاء الرباني " قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَقَعْ حَبَّةُ الْحِنْطَةِ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَمُتْ فَهِيَ تَبْقَى وَحْدَهَا. *وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَتْ تَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ*.... اَلآنَ نَفْسِي قَدِ اضْطَرَبَتْ. وَمَاذَا أَقُولُ؟ أَيُّهَا الآبُ نَجِّنِي مِنْ هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ. وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا أَتَيْتُ إِلَى هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ. ...وَأَنَا إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ».

‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-94-‏​قَالَ هَذَا مُشِيراً إِلَى أَيَّةِ مِيتَةٍ كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَمُوتَ. " (يو12/23-32) .‏
‏ وبعد خطابه الوداعي لتلاميذه بعد العشاء قال لهم " لَكِنِّي قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَتِ السَّاعَةُ تَذْكُرُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. وَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ مِنَ الْبِدَايَةِ لأَنِّي كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ." ‏‏(يو16/4). ‎وبعد انتهاء خطابه الوداعي وقبل القبض عليه بلحظات يقول الكتاب " ‏ تَكَلَّمَ يَسُوعُ بِهَذَا وَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ. مَجِّدِ ابْنَكَ لِيُمَجِّدَكَ ابْنُكَ أَيْضاً " (يو17/1).
‏
‏1 ‏‎–‎‏ نبواته وإعلاناته عن آلامه وصلبه منذ بداية خدمته :‏
‏ وفيما يلي أهم نبوّات وإعلانات الرب يسوع المسيح عن القبض عليه ومحاكمته ‏وآلامه وصلبه وموته وقيامته :‏
‏(1) برغم أنَّ الرب يسوع المسيح صنع أمام جموع اليهود معجزات عديدة لا ‏حصر لها إلا أنّهم طلبوا منه آية، معجزة كبري تبرهن علي صحة رسالته !! ‏وقالوا له " يَا مُعَلِّمُ نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَرَى مِنْكَ آيَةً». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «جِيلٌ شِرِّيرٌ وَفَاسِقٌ يَطْلُبُ آيَةً وَلاَ تُعْطَى لَهُ آيَةٌ إِلاَّ آيَةَ يُونَانَ النَّبِيِّ. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَالٍ هَكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْبِ الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَالٍ. " (مت12/38-41). وفي ‏إجابته عليهم يقدّم لهم أكبر وأعظم آية وهي موته ودفنه ثلاثة أيام ثم قيامته من ‏الموت التي هي لكل الأجيال وليس فقط لذلك الجيل، كما كانت آية يونان لأهل ‏نينوي، فهو الأعظم " هُوَذَا أَعْظَمُ مِنْ يُونَانَ هَهُنَا! ". فمعجزة قيامة المسيح من ‏الموت هي الوحيدة الباقية إلي الأبد.‏
‏(2) وفى حادثة تطهير الهيكل المذكورة في الإنجيل الذي دونه القديس يوحنا ‏بالروح القدس طلبوا منه أيضا أن يقدم لهم آية تبرهن على سلطانه الذي يعمل به ‏ويتكلم به ، وكانت آيته لهم " انْقُضُوا هَذَا الْهَيْكَلَ وَفِي ثلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أُقِيمُهُ " ، ولم يكن ‏

‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-95-‏​يقصد هيكل سليمان الذي أعاد بناءه هيرودس الكبير ، وكان الهيكل قد أعيد بناؤه ‏حتى وقت المسيح في " ست واربعين سنة " وإنما كان يشير إلى هيكل جسده ؛ " ‏ وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَكَانَ يَقُولُ عَنْ هَيْكَلِ جَسَدِهِ. فَلَمَّا قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ تَذَكَّرَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ هَذَا فَآمَنُوا بِالْكِتَابِ وَالْكلاَمِ الَّذِي قَالَهُ يَسُوعُ. " (يو2/18-22). وكأنَّه كان يقول لهم: ‏اقتلوا هذا الجسد، جسد المسيح، وسوف يقوم في اليوم الثالث، إذ أنَّ أعظم آياته ‏هي موته وقيامته من الموت في اليوم الثالث.‏
‏(3) ولما جاء إليه أحد معلمي الناموس وعضو السنهدرين الأعظم ويُدعي ‏نيقوديموس, ليلاً، وعلّمه الرب يسوع معني الولادة الجديدة، أعلن له عن سرّ ‏الفداء الذي لابد أنْ يتمّ بآلامه وموته مصلوبًا وقيامته من الأموات مصوّرًا له عملية ‏الصلب بمثال الحيّة النحاسيّة التي رفعها موسي النبي في البريّة، بناء علي أمر الله‏، وكلّ من نظر إليها ممن لدغته الحيّات يُشفى " وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. " (يو3/14-15) .‏
‏(4) وبعد معجزة إشباع خمسة آلاف رجل غير الذين كانوا معهم من نساء وأطفال ‏بخمسة أرغفة وسمكتين نادى أمام كل هذه الجموع قائلاً: " أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. 000 ‏أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هَذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ 000 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَأْكُلُوا جَسَدَ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ وَتَشْرَبُوا دَمَهُ فَلَيْسَ لَكُمْ حَيَاةٌ فِيكُمْ000 ‏مَنْ يَأْكُلْ جَسَدِي وَيَشْرَبْ دَمِي يَثْبُتْ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ. " (يو6/48-56). والإشارة هنا ‏واضحة إلي آلامه وسفك دمه وتقديم جسده علي الصليب.‏
‏(5) وفي نواحي قيصرية فيلبس كشف الوحي الإلهي للقديس بطرس الرسول عن ‏حقيقة وشخص الرب يسوع المسيح وهو " الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ" (مت16/16) ، 
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-96-‏​وبعد مدح الرب يسوع المسيح لبطرس على هذا الإعلان وتأكيده هذه الحقيقة لبقية ‏التلاميذ ، يقول الكتاب " مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيراً مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَيُقْتَلَ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومَ. " (مت16/21). وهذا الإعلان لا يحتاج إلي إيضاح. إذ أنَّ ‏حقيقة كونه ابن الله الحيّ مرتبطة بحتميّة آلامه وصلبه وموته وقيامته. ولكن الفكر ‏البشريّ لم يستطعْ أنْ يفهم إرادة الله وتمثّل ذلك في قول بطرس له " حاشاك يا رب ‏لا يكن لك هذا " حَاشَاكَ يَا رَبُّ! لاَ يَكُونُ لَكَ هَذَا!» فَالْتَفَتَ وَقَالَ لِبُطْرُسَ: «اذْهَبْ عَنِّي يَا شَيْطَانُ. أَنْتَ مَعْثَرَةٌ لِي لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِلَّهِ لَكِنْ بِمَا لِلنَّاسِ» " (مت16/22-23) .‏
‏(6) وبعد ستة أيام من ذلك أخذ الرب يسوع " بُطْرُسَ وَيُوحَنَّا وَيَعْقُوبَ" وأعلن ‏أمامهم شئ من مجده على جبل عال منفردين . " وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُصَلِّي صَارَتْ هَيْئَةُ وَجْهِهِ مُتَغَيِّرَةً وَلِبَاسُهُ مُبْيَضّاً لاَمِعاً. وَإِذَا رَجُلاَنِ يَتَكَلَّمَانِ مَعَهُ وَهُمَا مُوسَى وَإِيلِيَّا " ، وكان كلام موسى وإيليا معه ، كما يقول القديس لوقا بالروح القدس ‏‏" خُرُوجِهِ الَّذِي كَانَ عَتِيداً أَنْ يُكَمِّلَهُ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. " (لو9/28-31) أي عن صلبه ‏وموته وقيامته، يقول الكتاب أنَّ الرب يسوع المسيح أوصي تلاميذه وهم نازلون ‏من علي الجبل " لاَ تُعْلِمُوا أَحَداً بِمَا رَأَيْتُمْ حَتَّى يَقُومَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ"(مت 17/9) . ‏لأن " كَذَلِكَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضاً سَوْفَ يَتَأَلَّمُ مِنْهُمْ" (مت17/12) .‏
‏(7) وأثناء تردده في الجليل كان يعلم تلاميذه ويقول لهم " اِبْنُ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ" (مت17/22-23) . ‏
‏(8) وأثناء تعليمه للشعب " تَقَدَّمَ بَعْضُ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ قَائِلِينَ لَهُ: «اخْرُجْ وَاذْهَبْ مِنْ هَهُنَا لأَنَّ هِيرُودُسَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَقْتُلَكَ». فَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «امْضُوا وَقُولُوا لِهَذَا الثَّعْلَبِ: هَا أَنَا أُخْرِجُ شَيَاطِينَ وَأَشْفِي الْيَوْمَ وَغَداً وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ أُكَمَّلُ. بَلْ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَسِيرَ الْيَوْمَ وَغَداً وَمَا يَلِيهِ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ نَبِيٌّ خَارِجاً عَنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ. " (لو13/31-33) . وهو هنا ‏
‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-97-‏​يؤكّد حتميّة موته مقتولاً في أورشليم بسفك دمه.‏
‏(9) وبعد أنْ فتح عيني المولود أعمى الذي صنع له عينين من الطين نادى قائلاً ‏‏:" أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ000_وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ الْخِرَافِ_." (يو10/11 و 15). وهو هنا يُشير إلي بذل ذاته، تقديم ذاته، نيابة، ‏فدية، علي الصليب. ثم يؤكّد حتميّة ذلك وحقيقة أنَّه يقدّم ذاته بإرادته، دون أنْ ‏يكون هناك أي مجال للإجبار أو العرض والصدفة بقوله " _لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لآخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً._ " (يو10/17-18).‏
‏(10) وعندما تناقش تلاميذه في أحقيّة الجلوس عن يمينه أو يساره في ملكوته قال ‏لهم " أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ" ‏‏(مت20/28و مر10/45) .‏
‏(11) وفي الطريق إلي أورشليم للمرة الأخيرة كشف لتلاميذه ما سيحدث له بكل ‏وضوح " وَفِيمَا كَانَ يَسُوعُ صَاعِداً إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ أَخَذَ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ تِلْمِيذاً عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ فِي الطَّرِيقِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ _وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ لِكَيْ يَهْزَأُوا بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُوهُ وَيَصْلِبُوهُ_ " (مت20/17-19). وهذا إعلان تفصيلي في إيجاز عن كل ما ‏سيحدث من محاكمة يهوديّة إلي تسليمه للرومان وإستهزاء وجلد وصلب وموت ‏وقيامة.‏
‏(12) " وَفِيمَا كَانَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ عَنْيَا فِي بَيْتِ سِمْعَانَ الأَبْرَصِ تَقَدَّمَتْ إِلَيْهِ امْرَأَةٌ مَعَهَا قَارُورَةُ طِيبٍ كَثِيرِ الثَّمَنِ فَسَكَبَتْهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ وَهُوَ مُتَّكِئٌ. " ، فتصور تلاميذه ‏أن هذا " إِتْلاَفُ " ، " لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُبَاعَ هَذَا الطِّيبُ بِكَثِيرٍ وَيُعْطَى لِلْفُقَرَاءِ " ‏، فقال لهم يسوع مشيرًا إلي موته "إِنَّهَا إِذْ سَكَبَتْ هَذَا الطِّيبَ عَلَى جَسَدِي إِنَّمَا فَعَلَتْ ذَلِكَ لأَجْلِ تَكْفِينِي. " (مت26/6-12).‏

‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-98-‏​‏(13) وبعد دخوله الانتصاري الأخير لأورشليم واحتدام الصراع بينه وبين رؤساء ‏الكهنة والكتبة والشيوخ أعطاهم مَثَل الكرم والكرامين وكشف لهم من خلاله كيف ‏أنَّ الله سلّمهم الكرم ولكنهم لم يعطوه من " ثَمَرِ الْكَرْمِ" فَقَالَ صَاحِبُ الْكَرْمِ: مَاذَا أَفْعَلُ؟ أُرْسِلُ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبَ. لَعَلَّهُمْ إِذَا رَأَوْهُ يَهَابُونَ! فَلَمَّا رَآهُ الْكَرَّامُونَ تَآمَرُوا فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ قَائِلِينَ: هَذَا هُوَ الْوَارِثُ. هَلُمُّوا نَقْتُلْهُ لِكَيْ يَصِيرَ لَنَا الْمِيرَاثُ. _فَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجَ الْكَرْمِ وَقَتَلُوهُ._ " (لو20/9-16) . ‏وهو هنا يُشير إلي نفسه بالابن الحبيب الذي قتلوه.‏
‏(14) وفي أورشليم طلب " أُنَاسٌ يُونَانِيُّونَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ صَعِدُوا لِيَسْجُدُوا فِي الْعِيدِ" ‏من فيلبس أنْ يروا يسوع وكانت إجابة الرب يسوع علي هذا الطلب " _قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَقَعْ حَبَّةُ الْحِنْطَةِ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَمُتْ فَهِيَ تَبْقَى وَحْدَهَا. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَتْ تَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ._" ، ثم أضاف " ‏ _وَأَنَا إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ».قَالَ هَذَا مُشِيراً إِلَى أَيَّةِ مِيتَةٍ كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَمُوتَ. _" (يو12/20-33) . والجملة الأخيرة هي تعليق إيضاحي لمعنى كلام ‏المسيح مؤكدًا أنَّ قصده هو الموت معلقًا علي الصليب.‏
‏(15) وقبل عيد الفصح بيومين قال لتلاميذه " تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ بَعْدَ يَوْمَيْنِ يَكُونُ الْفِصْحُ وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ لِيُصْلَبَ " (مت26/2). هل يُوجد إيضاح أكثر من هذا ؟ بالطبع ‏لا، فالرب يسوع المسيح كان يتطلّع دائمًا لهذه الساعة، ساعة الصلب.
‏
‏2 - نبوّاته وإعلاناته عن آلامه وصلبه أثناء العشاء الرباني :‏
‏ وفي يوم الخميس قام الرب يسوع المسيح مع تلاميذه بعمل الفصح تمهيدًا لتقديم ‏ذاته في اليوم التالي، الجمعة، في نفس الوقت الذي كان يذبح فيه اليهود خروف ‏الفصح، أي يقدّم ذاته كالفصح الحقيقيّ، الحمل الحقيقيّ، في نفس الوقت الذي ‏يُذبح فيه خروف الفصح الرمزيّ.

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

-99-
‏‏ فقد ذهب فيه إلى أورشليم في العيد لأجل هذا السبب، يقول الكتاب " وَحِينَ تَمَّتِ الأَيَّامُ لاِرْتِفَاعِهِ ثَبَّتَ وَجْهَهُ لِيَنْطَلِقَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ " (لو9/51). وأثناء تناول الفصح ‏قال لتلاميذه "الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنْكُمْ سَيُسَلِّمُنِي" (يو13/21). وبعد ‏دهشة التلاميذ واستفسارهم أشار إلي يهوذا الاسخريوطي (يو13/26)، وقال " إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ مَاضٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنْهُ وَلَكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ الَّذِي بِهِ يُسَلَّمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. كَانَ خَيْراً لِذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ لَوْ لَمْ يُولَدْ" (مت 26/24ومر21:1414/21)، ثم قال ليهوذا " ‏ مَا أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُهُ فَاعْمَلْهُ بِأَكْثَرِ سُرْعَةٍ" (يو13/27). وغمس لقمة وأعطاها له " فَذَاكَ لَمَّا أَخَذَ اللُّقْمَةَ خَرَجَ لِلْوَقْتِ. وَكَانَ لَيْلاً. " (يو13/30)، خرج يهوذا إلي رؤساء الكهنة ‏والكتبة والشيوخ لكي يسلّم لهم يسوع في تلك الليلة لأنَّه يعرف المكان الذي سيجتمع ‏فيه الرب يسوع مع تلاميذه.‏
‏ وبعد خروج يهوذا بدأ الرب يُعدّ للعهد الجديد الذي كان علي وشك أنْ يُعلنه بدمه‏، وبدأ بمراسم هذا العهد الجديد، وقدّم العشاء الربّاني، الخبز والخمر، أو الجسد ‏والدم الذي كان علي وشك أنْ يُقدّمهما علي الصليب " وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَأْكُلُونَ أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ الْخُبْزَ وَبَارَكَ وَكَسَّرَ وَأَعْطَى التَّلاَمِيذَ وَقَالَ: «خُذُوا كُلُوا. هَذَا هُوَ جَسَدِي». وَأَخَذَ الْكَأْسَ وَشَكَرَ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ قَائِلاً: «اشْرَبُوا مِنْهَا كُلُّكُمْ لأَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ دَمِي الَّذِي لِلْعَهْدِ الْجَدِيدِ الَّذِي يُسْفَكُ مِنْ أَجْلِ كَثِيرِينَ لِمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا. " (مت26/26-28) ، وهذا الخبز هو الذي سبق أنْ قال ‏عنه " وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ" (يو6/51)، ‏وهذا الدم هو الذي سبق أنْ قال عنه " وَدَمِي مَشْرَبٌ حَقٌّ." (يو6/55)، " مَنْ يَأْكُلْ جَسَدِي وَيَشْرَبْ دَمِي يَثْبُتْ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ. " (يو6/56).
‏
‏3 - نبواته وإعلاناته عن آلامه وصلبه في خطابه الوداعي :‏
‏ وبعد عشاء الفصح والعشاء الرباني خرج الرب يسوع مع تلاميذه متوجهين إلي ‏جبل الزيتون حيث بستان جيسماني وفي الطريق بدأ يكشف لهم ما سيحدث له في ‏تلك الليلة "كُلُّكُمْ تَشُكُّونَ فِيَّ فِي هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنِّي أَضْرِبُ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَبَدَّدُ خِرَافُ الرَّعِيَّةِ.‏

‏ ــــــــــ​​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-100-‏​وَلَكِنْ بَعْدَ قِيَامِي أَسْبِقُكُمْ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ" (مت26/31-32 ومر14/27-28). والشك هنا ‏راجع لاعتقاد اليهود أنَّ المسيح لن يموت بل يبقى إلي الأبد (يو12/34مع مز 89/36،أش ‏‏9/7و 35/8.دا 7/14،في4/7)، فقالوا له " سَمِعْنَا مِنَ النَّامُوسِ أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ" ‏‏(يو12/34). وهو في تلك الليلة سيُقبض عليه وفي اليوم التالي سيموت. ولكنّه يُؤكّد أنَّه سيقوم من الموت ويقابلهم حيًا في الجليل. ثم اكمل " هُوَذَا تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَقَدْ أَتَتِ الآنَ تَتَفَرَّقُونَ فِيهَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ وَتَتْرُكُونَنِي وَحْدِي. وَأَنَا لَسْتُ وَحْدِي لأَنَّ الآبَ مَعِي." (يو16/32). فقال له بطرس " وَإِنْ شَكَّ فِيكَ الْجَمِيعُ فَأَنَا لاَ أَشُكُّ أَبَداً». قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ فِي هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ دِيكٌ تُنْكِرُنِي ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ». قَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ: «وَلَوِ اضْطُرِرْتُ أَنْ أَمُوتَ مَعَكَ لاَ أُنْكِرُكَ!» هَكَذَا قَالَ أَيْضاً جَمِيعُ التَّلاَمِيذِ. " (مت26/31-35 ومر14/27-31). ثم عاد فأكّد بأكثر إيضاح ما سيحدث ‏الليلة وغدًا وأنَّه مقضيٌّ به ومحتومٌ " لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ فِيَّ أَيْضاً هَذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ: وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ. لأَنَّ مَا هُوَ مِنْ جِهَتِي لَهُ انْقِضَاءٌ "(لو22/37مع إش53/12).‏
‏ وبعد هذه الإعلانات الرهيبة خيّم علي التلاميذ جوّ الحزن وساد عليهم وجوم فبدأ ‏يسوع يُعزّيهم ويُؤكّد لهم أنَّ حزنهم لن يطول لأنَّه سيقوم من الموت وسيروه ثانية " ‏ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً تَرَوْنَنِي لأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى الآبِ». فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «مَا هُوَ هَذَا الَّذِي يَقُولُهُ لَنَا: بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً تَرَوْنَنِي وَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى الآبِ؟». " (يو16/16-17) .‏
‏ وقد صوّر حزنهم الحالي وفرحهم المُقبل بآلام المرأة التي تلد وحزنها لذلك ‏وفرحها بعد ميلاد الطفل " فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَسْأَلُوهُ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَعَنْ هَذَا تَتَسَاءَلُونَ فِيمَا بَيْنَكُمْ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً تَرَوْنَنِي. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ سَتَبْكُونَ وَتَنُوحُونَ وَالْعَالَمُ يَفْرَحُ. أَنْتُمْ سَتَحْزَنُونَ وَلَكِنَّ حُزْنَكُمْ يَتَحَوَّلُ إِلَى فَرَحٍ. اَلْمَرْأَةُ وَهِيَ تَلِدُ تَحْزَنُ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهَا قَدْ جَاءَتْ وَلَكِنْ مَتَى وَلَدَتِ الطِّفْلَ لاَ تَعُودُ تَذْكُرُ الشِّدَّةَ لِسَبَبِ الْفَرَحِ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ وُلِدَ إِنْسَانٌ فِي الْعَالَمِ.‏

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-101-‏​فَأَنْتُمْ كَذَلِكَ عِنْدَكُمُ الآنَ حُزْنٌ. وَلَكِنِّي سَأَرَاكُمْ أَيْضاً فَتَفْرَحُ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ يَنْزِعُ أَحَدٌ فَرَحَكُمْ مِنْكُمْ." (يو16/19-22) .‏
‏ هذه أهم نبوّات وإعلانات الرب يسوع المسيح عن حتميّة آلامه وصلبه وموته ‏وقيامته من الموت في اليوم الثالث والتي كان يرددها دائمًا منذ بداية خدمته ‏الجهاريّة وحتي القبض عليه، وإنْ كان تكرارها قد إزداد كثيرًا في أيامه الأخيرة، ‏خاصّة في رحلته الأخيرة إلي أورشليم وقبل القبض عليه مباشرة، حتي يكون ‏التلاميذ علي بيّنة لكل ما سيحدث له. فهل يُمكن لأحد بعد ذلك أنْ يدّعِي غير ذلك ‏؟! أو أنْ يُنكر ما قاله الرب يسوع المسيح عن حتميّة آلامه وصلبه وقيامته ؟! ‏
‏ قال الأستاذ خالد محمد خالد " لقد كان الصليب الكبير الذي أعده المجرمون ‏للمسيح يتراءى له دومًا " (*معًا على الطريق ص 34،131*) .‏
‏ وقال الأستاذ منصور حسين في كتابه دعوة الحق " أن المسيح عليه السلام كان ‏عالماً بأنَّه سيُصلب وبهذا أخبر تلاميذه ". ثم يُفاجئنا بعد ذلك أنَّه غيّر رأيه وتراجع ‏عن قراره وصُلب يهوذا بدلاً منه !!!!!!‏
‏ فهل يحتاج مثل هذا الكلام إلي تعليق ؟! قال الرب يسوع المسيح " اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ وَلَكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ." (مر13/31) .‏

‏ـــــــــــــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 102 -‏​*الفصل الثامن*

*نبوات العهد القديم ‏*

*عن صلب المسيح وقيامته*

‏ تنبّأ أنبياء العهد القديم ابتداء من إبراهيم إلي ملاخي بكل تفصيلات حياة المسيح ‏وكانت قمّة نبوّاتهم عن صلب المسيح وقيامته. وهذه النبوّات التي سجّلوها بالروح ‏القدس في أسفارهم كان علماء اليهودية يعرفون بعضًا منها ولكن عندما جاء الرب ‏يسوع المسيح كشف عن كل هذه النبوّات وشرحها وفسّر مغزاها لتلاميذه ورسله، ‏كما فسر بعضها أمام الجموع وبصفةٍ خاصّةٍ أمام رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة والفرّيسيون‏‏. وقال لهم في أكثر من مناسبة :‏
*†*‎" فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي. " ‏‏(يو5/39) .‏
*†*‎" أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ" (يو8/56) .‏
*†*‎" لأَنَّكُمْ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَ مُوسَى لَكُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَنِي" (يو5/46) .‏
‏ وفي (متى22/42-45) اتفق المسيح ورؤساء اليهود علي أنَّ داود تنبأ عن المسيح ‏ودعاه " ربه " " قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي" .‏
‏ وأكّد هذه الحقيقة أمام تلاميذه مرّات كثيرة مثل قوله " لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ فِيَّ أَيْضاً هَذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ: وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ. لأَنَّ مَا هُوَ مِنْ جِهَتِي لَهُ انْقِضَاءٌ "(لو22/37). وفي العشاء قال لهم مشيرا إلي يهوذا " أَنَا أَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ اخْتَرْتُهُمْ. لَكِنْ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ: اَلَّذِي يَأْكُلُ مَعِي الْخُبْزَ رَفَعَ عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ." (يو13/18). وقال ليهوذا ‏محذرًا " إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ مَاضٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنْهُ وَلَكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ الَّذِي بِهِ يُسَلَّمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. كَانَ خَيْراً لِذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ لَوْ لَمْ يُولَدْ" (مت26/24ومر14/21). ‏

‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-103-‏​وفي الطريق إلي البستان صلّي للآب قائلا " حِينَ كُنْتُ مَعَهُمْ فِي الْعَالَمِ كُنْتُ أَحْفَظُهُمْ فِي اسْمِكَ. الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي حَفِظْتُهُمْ وَلَمْ يَهْلِكْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ ابْنُ الْهلاَكِ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ." ‏‏(يو17/12) . ثم قال للتلاميذ " كُلُّكُمْ تَشُكُّونَ فِيَّ فِي هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنِّي أَضْرِبُ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَبَدَّدُ خِرَافُ الرَّعِيَّةِ." (مت26/31) . ولما حاول القديس ‏بطرس الدفاع عنه بالسيف قال له " أَتَظُنُّ أَنِّي لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُقَدِّمَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟ فَكَيْفَ تُكَمَّلُ الْكُتُبُ: أَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ؟»." (مت26/52-54) .‏
‏ وعندما قبضوا عليه قال لهم " كُلَّ يَوْمٍ كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ أُعَلِّمُ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكُونِي! وَلَكِنْ لِكَيْ تُكْمَلَ الْكُتُبُ" (مر14/49). وأخيرًا وعلي الصليب يقول الكتاب " بَعْدَ هَذَا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أَنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ كَمَلَ فَلِكَيْ يَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ قَالَ: «أَنَا عَطْشَانُ». " (يو19/28) .‏
‏ وبعد قيامته من الموت وظهوره لتلاميذه ورسله، خاصّته، فسّر لهم كل ما سبق ‏أنْ تنبّأ به عنه أنبياء العهد القديم خاصّة ما يتعلّق بصلبه وموته وقيامته تفصيليًا، ‏فقال لتلميذى عَمّواس " أَيُّهَا الْغَبِيَّانِ وَالْبَطِيئَا الْقُلُوبِ فِي الإِيمَانِ بِجَمِيعِ مَا تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ الأَنْبِيَاءُ أَمَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَتَأَلَّمُ بِهَذَا وَيَدْخُلُ إِلَى مَجْدِهِ؟». ثُمَّ ابْتَدَأَ مِنْ مُوسَى وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ يُفَسِّرُ لَهُمَا الأُمُورَ الْمُخْتَصَّةَ بِهِ فِي جَمِيعِ الْكُتُبِ. " (لو24/25-27) .‏
‏ وقال للأحد عشر " هُمْ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُمْ " (لو24/33) : " هَذَا هُوَ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهِ وَأَنَا بَعْدُ مَعَكُمْ أَنَّهُ لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ يَتِمَّ جَمِيعُ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنِّي فِي نَامُوسِ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْمَزَامِيرِ». حِينَئِذٍ فَتَحَ ذِهْنَهُمْ لِيَفْهَمُوا الْكُتُبَ. وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَكَذَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ وَهَكَذَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَتَأَلَّمُ وَيَقُومُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ" (لو24/44-46) .‏
‏ وعندما حلّ الروح القدس علي التلاميذ والرسل يوم الخمسين واجهوا اليهود في ‏الهيكل والمجامع بهذه النبوات مؤكّدين أنَّ كل ما حدث للمسيح من محاكمة وصلب ‏وموت وقيامة سبق وتنبّأ به أنبياء العهد القديم:‏
*†*‎" وَكَانَ يُحَاجُّهُمْ " (أع17/2-3) 000 من الكتب موضحًا ومبينًا أنَّه كان ينبغي أنْ ‏

‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-104-‏​المسيح يتألم ويقوم من الأموات. (أع3/18) .‏
*†*‎" لأَنَّ السَّاكِنِينَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَرُؤَسَاءَهُمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا هَذَا. وَأَقْوَالُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الَّتِي تُقْرَأُ كُلَّ سَبْتٍ تَمَّمُوهَا إِذْ حَكَمُوا عَلَيْهِ.وَمَعْ أَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَجِدُوا عِلَّةً وَاحِدَةً لِلْمَوْتِ طَلَبُوا مِنْ بِيلاَطُسَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ. وَلَمَّا تَمَّمُوا كُلَّ مَا كُتِبَ عَنْهُ أَنْزَلُوهُ عَنِ الْخَشَبَةِ وَوَضَعُوهُ فِي قَبْرٍ.‏‏" (أع13/27-29) .‏
*†*‎" 000 تَكَلَّمَ الأَنْبِيَاءُ وَمُوسَى أَنَّهُ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ يَكُونَ: إِنْ يُؤَلَّمِ الْمَسِيحُ يَكُنْ هُوَ أَوَّلَ قِيَامَةِ الأَمْوَاتِ" (أع26/22-23) .‏
*†*‎" الْخَلاَصَ الَّذِي فَتَّشَ وَبَحَثَ عَنْهُ أَنْبِيَاءُ، الَّذِينَ تَنَبَّأُوا عَنِ النِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي لأَجْلِكُمْ، بَاحِثِينَ أَيُّ وَقْتٍ أَوْ مَا الْوَقْتُ الَّذِي كَانَ يَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ رُوحُ الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي فِيهِمْ، إِذْ سَبَقَ فَشَهِدَ بِالآلاَمِ الَّتِي لِلْمَسِيحِ وَالأَمْجَادِ الَّتِي بَعْدَهَا." (1بط1/10-11) .‏
*†*‎" 000 أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ مَاتَ مِنْ أَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ وَأَنَّهُ دُفِنَ وَأَنَّهُ قَامَ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ" (1كو15/3-4) .‏
‏ وهذه أهم النبوّات التي جاءت في أسفار العهد القديم عن الصلب والقيامة وطبّقها ‏تلاميذ المسيح ورسله علي أحداث القبض عليه ومحاكمته وصلبه وموته ودفنه ‏وقيامته من الأموات في اليوم الثالث. _ونحن هنا لا نختار مجرّد آيات من العهد ‏القديم تتشابه مع أحداث العهد الجديد ولكن نعتمد علي ما طبّقه كُتّاب العهد الجديد ‏الموحي إليهم والمسوقين من الروح القدس بحسب ما سبق الرب يسوع وفسّره لهم ‏وبحسب ما قادهم وأرشدهم إليه الروح القدس _:‏

_‏1 - خيانة أحد تلاميذه له :‏_
النبوّة : " رَجُلُ سَلاَمَتِي الَّذِي وَثَقْتُ بِهِ آكِلُ خُبْزِي رَفَعَ عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ!" (مز41/9) .‏
الإتمام : " أَنَا أَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ اخْتَرْتُهُمْ. لَكِنْ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ: اَلَّذِي يَأْكُلُ مَعِي الْخُبْزَ رَفَعَ عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ. 000 وَشَهِدَ (المسيح) وَقَالَ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنْكُمْ سَيُسَلِّمُنِي‏

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-105-‏​‏000اَلَّذِي أَغْمِسُ أَنَا اللُّقْمَةَ وَأُعْطِيهِ». فَغَمَسَ اللُّقْمَةَ وَأَعْطَاهَا لِيَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ. " (يو13/18-26).‏
‏ " وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا يَهُوذَا أَحَدُ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ قَدْ جَاءَ وَمَعَهُ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَشُيُوخِ الشَّعْبِ. وَالَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَعْطَاهُمْ عَلاَمَةً قَائِلاً: «الَّذِي أُقَبِّلُهُ هُوَ هُوَ. أَمْسِكُوهُ». فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ وَقَالَ: «السَّلاَمُ يَا سَيِّدِي!» وَقَبَّلَهُ. " (متى26/47-49) . ‏
‏ وعند اختيار الرسل لبديلٍ عن يهوذا قال القدّيس بطرس بالروح : " أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ هَذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ الَّذِي سَبَقَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فَقَالَهُ بِفَمِ دَاوُدَ عَنْ يَهُوذَا الَّذِي صَارَ دَلِيلاً لِلَّذِينَ قَبَضُوا عَلَى يَسُوعَ " (أع1/16).
‏
‏_2 - بيعه بثلاثين قطعة من الفضة :‏_
النبوّة : " قُلْتُ لَهُمْ: إِنْ حَسُنَ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ فَأَعْطُونِي أُجْرَتِي وَإِلاَّ فَامْتَنِعُوا. فَوَزَنُوا أُجْرَتِي ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ.. فَقَالَ لِي الرَّبُّ: أَلْقِهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ" (زك11/12-13) .‏
الإتمام : " حِينَئِذٍ ذَهَبَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ الَّذِي يُدْعَى يَهُوذَا الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيَّ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ. وَقَالَ: «مَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُونِي وَأَنَا أُسَلِّمُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ؟» فَجَعَلُوا لَهُ ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ. " (مت26/14-15) .‏
‏ " حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى يَهُوذَا الَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ دِينَ نَدِمَ وَرَدَّ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ 000فَطَرَحَ الْفِضَّةَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَانْصَرَفَ ثُمَّ مَضَى وَخَنَقَ نَفْسَهُ. فَأَخَذَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ الْفِضَّةَ وَقَالُوا: «لاَ يَحِلُّ أَنْ نُلْقِيَهَا فِي الْخِزَانَةِ لأَنَّهَا ثَمَنُ دَمٍ». فَتَشَاوَرُوا وَاشْتَرَوْا بِهَا حَقْلَ الْفَخَّارِيِّ مَقْبَرَةً لِلْغُرَبَاءِ000 حِينَئِذٍ تَمَّ مَا قِيلَ 000 وَأَخَذُوا الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ ثَمَنَ الْمُثَمَّنِ الَّذِي ثَمَّنُوهُ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَعْطَوْهَا عَنْ حَقْلِ الْفَخَّارِيِّ كَمَا أَمَرَنِي الرَّبُّ»." (مت27/3-10).
‏
‏_3 - تركه من تلاميذه وأتباعه :‏_
النبوّة : " اِسْتَيْقِظْ يَا سَيْفُ عَلَى رَاعِيَّ وَعَلَى رَجُلِ رِفْقَتِي يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. اضْرِبِ
‏ ــــــــــ
‏-​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-106-‏​الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَشَتَّتَ الْغَنَمُ 000 " (زك13/7) . ‏
الإتمام : " وَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: إِنَّ كُلَّكُمْ تَشُكُّونَ فِيَّ فِي هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنِّي أَضْرِبُ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَبَدَّدُ الْخِرَافُ " (مر14/27) ، " وَأَمَّا هَذَا كُلُّهُ فَقَدْ كَانَ لِكَيْ تُكَمَّلَ كُتُبُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ. حِينَئِذٍ تَرَكَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ كُلُّهُمْ وَهَرَبُوا. " (مت26/56).‏

‏_4 - يقوم عليه شهود زور :‏_
النبوّة : " شُهُودُ زُورٍ يَقُومُونَ وَعَمَّا لَمْ أَعْلَمْ يَسْأَلُونَنِي. يُجَازُونَنِي عَنِ الْخَيْرِ شَرّاً 000" (مز35/11-12) . ‏
الإتمام : " وَكَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ وَالْمَجْمَعُ كُلُّهُ يَطْلُبُونَ شَهَادَةَ زُورٍ عَلَى يَسُوعَ لِكَيْ يَقْتُلُوهُ فَلَمْ يَجِدُوا. وَمَعَ أَنَّهُ جَاءَ شُهُودُ زُورٍ كَثِيرُونَ لَمْ يَجِدُوا. وَلَكِنْ أَخِيراً تَقَدَّمَ شَاهِدَا زُورٍ" (مت 26/59-60).
‏
‏_5 - يُسخر منه ويُضرب :‏_
النبوّة : " يَضْرِبُونَ قَاضِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ بِقَضِيبٍ عَلَى خَدِّهِ. " (ميخا5/1). " بَذَلْتُ ظَهْرِي لِلضَّارِبِينَ وَخَدَّيَّ لِلنَّاتِفِينَ. وَجْهِي لَمْ أَسْتُرْ عَنِ الْعَارِ وَالْبَصْقِ. " (إش50/6) . " ‏ مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحُزْنِ وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ. " (إش53/3) ، " كَانَ مَنْظَرُهُ كَذَا مُفْسَداً " (إش52/14) .‏
الإتمام : " حِينَئِذٍ بَصَقُوا فِي وَجْهِهِ وَلَكَمُوهُ وَآخَرُونَ لَطَمُوهُ. قَائِلِينَ: «تَنَبَّأْ لَنَا أَيُّهَا الْمَسِيحُ مَنْ ضَرَبَكَ؟». " (مت26/67-68) ، " وَكَانُوا يَجْثُونَ قُدَّامَهُ وَيَسْتَهْزِئُونَ000وَبَصَقُوا عَلَيْهِ وَأَخَذُوا الْقَصَبَةَ وَضَرَبُوهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ. " (مت27/29-30).
‏
‏_6 - يصلب بتسمير يديه ورجليه :‏_
النبوّة : " لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ." (مز22/16) ، والأمر المدهش حقاً في هذه النبوّة التي تنبّأ بها داود النبي حوالي ‏
‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏-107-‏​سنة سنه 1000 ق م هو أنَّ حكم الإعدام في إسرائيل كان يتمّ بالرجم، وثقب ‏اليدين والرجلين لا يتمّ إلاَّ بالصلب الذي لم يكنْ يُعرف في ذلك الوقت ولم يعرفه ‏بنو إسرائيل إلاَّ بعد السبي البابلي سنه 400 ق م والغريب حقًا والمدهش أنْ يتنبّأ ‏داود عن الصلب دون أنّ يراه أو يعرف عنه شيئًا.‏
الإتمام : " وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى «جُمْجُمَةَ» صَلَبُوهُ هُنَاكَ " (لو23/33) ، ‏وبعد القيامة " أَرَاهُمْ يَدَيْهِ وَرِجْلَيْهِ." أي أثر المسامير في يديه ورجليه (لو 24/40). ‏وفي يوحنا يقول " وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا أَرَاهُمْ يَدَيْهِ وَجَنْبَهُ فَفَرِحَ التّلاَمِيذُ إِذْ رَأَوُا الرَّبَّ." ‏‏(يو20/20). ولكن توما لم يكن حاضراً ولم يري هذا الظهور ولما أبلغه التلاميذ بذلك ‏قال لهم " إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ لاَ أُومِنْ». وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَانَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضاً دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ». ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِناً»." (يو20/25-27).‏

‏_7 - يصلب بين لصين :‏_
النبوّة : " 000 وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ " (إش53/12) .‏
الإتمام : " لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ فِيَّ أَيْضاً هَذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ: وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ"(لو22/37) ، " حِينَئِذٍ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ لِصَّانِ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الْيَمِينِ وَوَاحِدٌ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ." ‏‏(مت27/38).
‏
‏_8 - يصلى لأجل صالبيه :‏_
النبوّة : " وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ. " (إش53/12) .‏
الإتمام : " فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ»." (لو23/34).
‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 108 -​‏‏_9 - السخرية منه وهو على الصليب :‏_
النبوّة : " وَأَنَا صِرْتُ عَاراً عِنْدَهُمْ. يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ وَيُنْغِضُونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ." (مز109/25) ‏، " كُلُّ الَّذِينَ يَرُونَنِي يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِي. يَفْغَرُونَ الشِّفَاهَ وَيُنْغِضُونَ الرَّأْسَ" (مز22/7 ).‏
الإتمام : " وَكَانَ الْمُجْتَازُونَ يُجَدِّفُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَهُمْ يَهُزُّونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ" (مت27/39) .
‏
‏_10 - اقتسام ثيابه وإلقاء قرعه على لباسه :‏_
النبوّة : " يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ." (مز22/18) .‏
الإتمام : " ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْعَسْكَرَ لَمَّا كَانُوا قَدْ صَلَبُوا يَسُوعَ أَخَذُوا ثِيَابَهُ وَجَعَلُوهَا أَرْبَعَةَ أَقْسَامٍ لِكُلِّ عَسْكَرِيٍّ قِسْماً. وَأَخَذُوا الْقَمِيصَ أَيْضاً. وَكَانَ الْقَمِيصُ بِغَيْرِ خِيَاطَةٍ مَنْسُوجاً كُلُّهُ مِنْ فَوْقُ. فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «لاَ نَشُقُّهُ بَلْ نَقْتَرِعُ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنْ يَكُونُ». لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَةً». هَذَا فَعَلَهُ الْعَسْكَرُ. " (يو19/23-24).
‏
‏_11 - يترك من الآب :‏_
النبوّة : " إِلَهِي! إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي 000 " (مز22/1) .‏
الإتمام: " وَنَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ صَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلاً: أَيْ: 000 إِلَهِي إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟ " (مت27/46).
‏
‏_12- يعطش على الصليب ويشرب الخل :‏_
النبوّة : " يَبِسَتْ مِثْلَ شَقْفَةٍ قُوَّتِي وَلَصِقَ لِسَانِي بِحَنَكِي" (مز22/15) ، " وَيَجْعَلُونَ فِي طَعَامِي عَلْقَماً وَفِي عَطَشِي يَسْقُونَنِي خَلاًّ. " (مز69/21) .‏
الإتمام : " بَعْدَ هَذَا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أَنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ كَمَلَ فَلِكَيْ يَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ قَالَ: أَنَا عَطْشَانُ‏‏000 مَمْلُوّاً خَلاًّ فَمَلأُوا إِسْفِنْجَةً مِنَ الْخَلِّ وَوَضَعُوهَا عَلَى زُوفَا وَقَدَّمُوهَا إِلَى فَمِهِ. فَلَمَّا أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ الْخَلَّ قَالَ: «قَدْ أُكْمِلَ»." (يو19/28-30).
‏
‏_13 - طعن جنبه بحربه وعدم كسر عظم من عظامه :‏_
النبوّة : جاء عن خروف الفصح " وَلا يَكْسِرُوا عَظْماً مِنْهُ. " (عدد9/12) ، وخروف‏


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 109 -​‏
الفصح كان رمزاً للمسيح " لأَنَّ فِصْحَنَا أَيْضاً الْمَسِيحَ قَدْ ذُبِحَ لأَجْلِنَا. " (1كو5/7)، ‏وجاء في المزمور (34/20) " يَحْفَظُ جَمِيعَ عِظَامِهِ. وَاحِدٌ مِنْهَا لاَ يَنْكَسِرُ. "، ‏وعن طعنه بحربه جاء في زكريا (12/10) " فَيَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ الَّذِي طَعَنُوهُ وَيَنُوحُونَ عَلَيْهِ". ‏
الإتمام : " فَأَتَى الْعَسْكَرُ وَكَسَرُوا سَاقَيِ الأَوَّلِ وَالآخَرِ الْمَصْلُوبَيْنِ مَعَهُ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمَّا جَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ لَمْ يَكْسِرُوا سَاقَيْهِ لأَنَّهُمْ رَأَوْهُ قَدْ مَاتَ. لَكِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ 000 هَذَا كَانَ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «عَظْمٌ لاَ يُكْسَرُ مِنْهُ». وَأَيْضاً يَقُولُ كِتَابٌ آخَرُ: «سَيَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى الَّذِي طَعَنُوهُ». " (يو19/33-37).‏

‏_14 - دفنه في قبر غني :‏_
النبوّة : " وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ." (أش53/9) .‏
الإتمام : " وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْمَسَاءُ جَاءَ رَجُلٌ غَنِيٌّ مِنَ الرَّامَةِ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ 000 فَأَخَذَ يُوسُفُ الْجَسَدَ وَلَفَّهُ بِكَتَّانٍ نَقِيٍّ. وَوَضَعَهُ فِي قَبْرِهِ الْجَدِيدِ" (مت27/57-60).
‏
‏_15- موته على الصليب بإرادته :‏_
النبوّة : " أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ" (إش53/12) . " بَذَلْتُ ظَهْرِي لِلضَّارِبِينَ وَخَدَّيَّ لِلنَّاتِفِينَ. وَجْهِي لَمْ أَسْتُرْ عَنِ الْعَارِ وَالْبَصْقِ." (إش50/6) .‏
الإتمام : " أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ000 ‏لِهَذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لآخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي." (يو10/11و 17-18).
‏
‏16 - موته نيابة عن البشرية :‏
النبوّة : " وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ وَبِحُبُرِهِ (بجروحه ) شُفِينَا. كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ ‏
‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 110 -​عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا 000 وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا. " ‏‏(إش53/5-6و11) ، " يُقْطَعُ الْمَسِيحُ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ" (دا9/26) .‏
الإتمام : " الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ." (1بط2/24).
‏
‏_17 - قيامته من الموت :‏_
النبوّة : " لأَنَّكَ لَنْ تَتْرُكَ نَفْسِي فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ. لَنْ تَدَعَ تَقِيَّكَ يَرَى فَسَاداً." (مز16/10).‏
الإتمام : " لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ يَقُولُ فِيهِ: كُنْتُ أَرَى الرَّبَّ أَمَامِي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ أَنَّهُ عَنْ يَمِينِي لِكَيْ لاَ أَتَزَعْزَعَ. لِذَلِكَ سُرَّ قَلْبِي وَتَهَلَّلَ لِسَانِي. حَتَّى جَسَدِي أَيْضاً سَيَسْكُنُ عَلَى رَجَاءٍ. لأَنَّكَ لَنْ تَتْرُكَ نَفْسِي فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلاَ تَدَعَ قُدُّوسَكَ يَرَى فَسَاداً. عَرَّفْتَنِي سُبُلَ الْحَيَاةِ وَسَتَمْلأُنِي سُرُوراً مَعَ وَجْهِكَ. أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ يَسُوغُ أَنْ يُقَالَ لَكُمْ جِهَاراً عَنْ رَئِيسِ الآبَاءِ دَاوُدَ إِنَّهُ مَاتَ وَدُفِنَ وَقَبْرُهُ عِنْدَنَا حَتَّى هَذَا الْيَوْمِ. فَإِذْ كَانَ نَبِيّاً وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ اللهَ حَلَفَ لَهُ بِقَسَمٍ أَنَّهُ مِنْ ثَمَرَةِ صُلْبِهِ يُقِيمُ الْمَسِيحَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ لِيَجْلِسَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ سَبَقَ فَرَأَى وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْ قِيَامَةِ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ لَمْ تُتْرَكْ نَفْسُهُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلاَ رَأَى جَسَدُهُ فَسَاداً. فَيَسُوعُ هَذَا أَقَامَهُ اللهُ وَنَحْنُ جَمِيعاً شُهُودٌ لِذَلِكَ. " (أع 2/25-32 ) .‏
‏ مما سبق يتّضح لنا أنَّ أنبياء العهد القديم وبصفة خاصّة داود النبي (سنه 1000 ‏ق. م) وإشعياء النبي (سنه 700 ق.م) وزكريا النبي (سنه 536 ق.م) إلي جانب ‏موسى النبي (سنه 1500ق.م) وميخا النبي (سنه 700 ق.م) وغيرهم تنبّأوا عن أدقّ ‏تفاصيل القبض علي المسيح ومحاكمته وموته وصلبه وقيامته. وهذا بدوره يؤدّي ‏إلي إستحالة إنكار صلب المسيح وقيامته. وهذا ما جعل اليهود ينّضمون إلي ‏المسيحيّة أفواجًا خاصّة في عصورها الأولي.
‏
‏_18 - أناشيد المصلوب في المزامير وإشعياء :‏_
‏ ذكرنا أعلاه نبوّات الأنبياء بما فيها نبوّات داود النبي وإشعياء النبي بحسب ‏

‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 111 -​العناوين الجانبية أعلاه ولكي تتّضح الصورة كاملة وتظهر قيمة نبوّات هذين النبيَّين ‏العظيمَين نذكر هنا أيضًا، إجمالاً، نبوّات مزمور 22 كاملة ونبوّات إشعياء عن ‏الصلب كاملة:‏
‏(أ) مزمور (22) مزمور المصلوب وتطابقه مع أحداث صلب المسيح :‏
‏1 – " إِلَهِي! إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي 000 " (1) ." وَنَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ صَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلاً: «إِيلِي إِيلِي لَمَا شَبَقْتَنِي» أَيْ إِلَهِي إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟ " (مت27/46).‏
‏2 – " بَعِيداً عَنْ خَلاَصِي عَنْ كَلاَمِ زَفِيرِي؟ إِلَهِي فِي النَّهَارِ أَدْعُو فَلاَ تَسْتَجِيبُ. فِي اللَّيْلِ أَدْعُو فَلاَ هُدُوءَ لِي. " (1-2) . " وَإِذْ كَانَ فِي جِهَادٍ كَانَ يُصَلِّي بِأَشَدِّ لَجَاجَةٍ وَصَارَ عَرَقُهُ كَقَطَرَاتِ دَمٍ نَازِلَةٍ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. " (لو22/44) .‏
‏3 – " أَمَّا أَنَا فَدُودَةٌ لاَ إِنْسَانٌ. عَارٌ عِنْدَ الْبَشَرِ وَمُحْتَقَرُ الشَّعْبِ. كُلُّ الَّذِينَ يَرُونَنِي يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِي. يَفْغَرُونَ الشِّفَاهَ وَيُنْغِضُونَ الرَّأْسَ قَائِلِينَ: اتَّكَلَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَلْيُنَجِّهِ. لِيُنْقِذْهُ لأَنَّهُ سُرَّ بِهِ. " (6-8) ، " ‏ وَكَانَ الْمُجْتَازُونَ يُجَدِّفُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَهُمْ يَهُزُّونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ قَائِلِينَ: «يَا نَاقِضَ الْهَيْكَلِ وَبَانِيَهُ فِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ خَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ! إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَانْزِلْ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ!». وَكَذَلِكَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضاً َهُمْ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ مَعَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ قَالُوا: «خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ وَأَمَّا نَفْسُهُ فَمَا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهَا». إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ مَلِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلْيَنْزِلِ الآنَ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ فَنُؤْمِنَ بِهِ! قَدِ اتَّكَلَ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيُنْقِذْهُ الآنَ إِنْ أَرَادَهُ! لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: أَنَا ابْنُ اللَّهِ!». " ‏‏(مت27/39-43) .‏
‏4 – " أَحَاطَتْ بِي ثِيرَانٌ كَثِيرَةٌ. أَقْوِيَاءُ بَاشَانَ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. فَغَرُوا عَلَيَّ أَفْوَاهَهُمْ كَأَسَدٍ مُفْتَرِسٍ مُزَمْجِرٍ. كَالْمَاءِ انْسَكَبْتُ. انْفَصَلَتْ كُلُّ عِظَامِي. صَارَ قَلْبِي كَالشَّمْعِ. قَدْ ذَابَ فِي وَسَطِ أَمْعَائِي. يَبِسَتْ مِثْلَ شَقْفَةٍ قُوَّتِي وَلَصِقَ لِسَانِي بِحَنَكِي وَإِلَى تُرَابِ الْمَوْتِ تَضَعُنِي. لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. " ‏‏(12-16) . " وَالرِّجَالُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا ضَابِطِينَ يَسُوعَ كَانُوا يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِهِ وَهُمْ يَجْلِدُونَهُ وَغَطَّوْهُ وَكَانُوا يَضْرِبُونَ وَجْهَهُ وَيَسْأَلُونَهُ: «تَنَبَّأْ! مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي ضَرَبَكَ؟» وَأَشْيَاءَ ‏

‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 112 -​أُخَرَ كَثِيرَةً كَانُوا يَقُولُونَ عَلَيْهِ مُجَدِّفِينَ. " ، (لو22/63-65) ، " فَمَضَى بِهِ الْعَسْكَرُ إِلَى دَاخِلِ الدَّارِ الَّتِي هِيَ دَارُ الْوِلاَيَةِ وَجَمَعُوا كُلَّ الْكَتِيبَةِ. وَأَلْبَسُوهُ أُرْجُواناً وَضَفَرُوا إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ شَوْكٍ وَوَضَعُوهُ عَلَيْهِ وَابْتَدَأُوا يُسَلِّمُونَ عَلَيْهِ قَائِلِينَ: «السَّلاَمُ يَا مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ!» وَكَانُوا يَضْرِبُونَهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ بِقَصَبَةٍ وَيَبْصُقُونَ عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ جَاثِينَ عَلَى رُكَبِهِمْ. وَبَعْدَمَا اسْتَهْزَأُوا بِهِ نَزَعُوا عَنْهُ الأُرْجُوانَ وَأَلْبَسُوهُ ثِيَابَهُ ثُمَّ خَرَجُوا بِهِ لِيَصْلِبُوهُ. " (مر15/16-20) .‏
‏5 – " ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ. (بتسميرهم) أُحْصِي كُلَّ عِظَامِي وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ. يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ. " (16-18) ، " فَخَرَجَ وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ صَلِيبَهُ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ «مَوْضِعُ الْجُمْجُمَةِ» وَيُقَالُ لَهُ بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «جُلْجُثَةُ» حَيْثُ صَلَبُوهُ وَصَلَبُوا (سمروا يديه ‏وقدميه) اثْنَيْنِ آخَرَيْنِ مَعَهُ مِنْ هُنَا وَمِنْ هُنَا وَيَسُوعُ فِي الْوَسْطِ 000 ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْعَسْكَرَ لَمَّا كَانُوا قَدْ صَلَبُوا يَسُوعَ أَخَذُوا ثِيَابَهُ وَجَعَلُوهَا أَرْبَعَةَ أَقْسَامٍ لِكُلِّ عَسْكَرِيٍّ قِسْماً. وَأَخَذُوا الْقَمِيصَ أَيْضاً. وَكَانَ الْقَمِيصُ بِغَيْرِ خِيَاطَةٍ مَنْسُوجاً كُلُّهُ مِنْ فَوْقُ000فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «لاَ نَشُقُّهُ بَلْ نَقْتَرِعُ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنْ يَكُونُ». لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَةً». هَذَا فَعَلَهُ الْعَسْكَرُ. " (يوحنا 19/17-18 و 23-24 ) .‏
‏
(ب) العبد المتألم عن خطايا البشرية :‏
*†*‎‎‏جاء في نبوّة إشعياء النبي عنه قوله : " هُوَذَا عَبْدِي يَعْقِلُ يَتَعَالَى وَيَرْتَقِي وَيَتَسَامَى جِدّاً. كَمَا انْدَهَشَ مِنْكَ كَثِيرُونَ. كَانَ مَنْظَرُهُ كَذَا مُفْسَداً أَكْثَرَ مِنَ اَلرَّجُلِ وَصُورَتُهُ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ. هَكَذَا يَنْضِحُ أُمَماً كَثِيرِينَ. مِنْ أَجْلِهِ يَسُدُّ مُلُوكٌ أَفْوَاهَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ قَدْ أَبْصَرُوا مَا لَمْ يُخْبَرُوا بِهِ وَمَا لَمْ يَسْمَعُوهُ فَهِمُوهُ." (إشعياء52/13-15).‏
*†*‎" مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا وَلِمَنِ اِسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ اَلرَّبِّ؟. نَبَتَ قُدَّامَهُ كَفَرْخٍ وَكَعِرْقٍ مِنْ أَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ(قاحلة ) لاَ صُورَةَ لَهُ وَلاَ جَمَالَ فَنَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ وَلاَ مَنْظَرَ فَنَشْتَهِيهِ. مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ (منبوذ )مِنَ اَلنَّاسِ رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ اَلْحُزْنِ‏

‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 113 -​وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ ( محتجبة ) عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ. لَكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا ( عاهاتنا ) حَمَلَهَا وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَاباً مَضْرُوباً مِنَ اَلْلَّهِ وَمَذْلُولاً. وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ وَبِحُبُرِهِ ( بجراحه ) شُفِينَا. كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا. ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى اَلذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. مِنَ اَلضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ اَلدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟. وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ0 عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ. أَمَّا اَلرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ ( بالأوجاع ). إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ وَمَسَرَّةُ اَلرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ. مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ وَعَبْدِي اَلْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا. لِذَلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ اَلأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ اَلْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي اَلْمُذْنِبِينَ. " (إشعياء53)
‏ والعبد المتألم هنا كما أجمع كل من علماء اليهود والمسيحيين هو شخص المسيح‏، المسيا الموعود والمنتظر الذي سيأتي من إسرائيل لخلاص البشريّة. وقد دُعي ‏بالعبد لأنَّه بتجسّده إتّخذ شكل العبد وصورته " الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً لِلَّهِ. لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ. وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ. " (في2/5-8) . فهي تقدّم لنا صورة واضحة لا لبس فيها ولا غموض عن ‏شخص آتٍ بلقب " عبد الرب "، هذا الشخص يرتفع ويتسامى جداً فوق البشر، ‏فهو عبدٌ بارٌ لم يعمل خطيّة ولم يُوجد في فمه غشّ ومع ذلك يقدّم نفسه ويقدمه الله ‏ذبيحة أثم، كحمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم. كما أنَّه سيتحمّل آلام البشريّة ‏وأوجاعها وأحزانها، سواء الجسمانيّة أو العقليّة، ويُجرح لأجل معاصينا ويُسحق ‏
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 114 -​بالأوجاع والآلام لأجل آثامنا ويشفينا بجروحه . ‏
‏ إنَّه المُعيّن من الله ليضع عليه كل آثام البشريّة الضالّة ويُضرب من أجل ذنب ‏شعبه ويَبْذُل نفسه للموت من أجل الخطايا، كما أنَّه سيتحمّل الآلام في صمتٍ ودون ‏أنْ يفتح فاه، فهو العبد البار الذي بمعرفته يُبَرَّر كثيرين وخطاياهم هو يحملها علي ‏أساس تقديم نفسه ذبيحة إثم نيابة عن الخطاة، وهو سيشفع في المذنبين ويحمل ‏خطية كثيرين بموته عن معاصي البشريّة. ومع ذلك يُحسب مع الأشرار عند موته ‏ولكنّه يفرح في النهاية مع المؤمنين به. وهذه الأمور لم تتم ولا يمكن أنْ تنطبق ‏علي أي أحد غير الرب يسوع المسيح :‏
‏(1) فهو البار الذي أخلى ذاته أخذا صورة عبد وجاء في ملء الزمان مولودا من ‏امرأة (غل4/4) ، وقدم نفسه فدية عن خطايا العالم ، يقول الكتاب " يَا أَوْلاَدِي، أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ هَذَا لِكَيْ لاَ تُخْطِئُوا. وَإِنْ أَخْطَأَ أَحَدٌ فَلَنَا شَفِيعٌ عِنْدَ الآبِ، يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ الْبَارُّ. وَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لِخَطَايَانَا. لَيْسَ لِخَطَايَانَا فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِخَطَايَا كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ أَيْضاً. " (1يو2/1-2). ‏
‏(2) ويؤكّد العهد الجديد، أنَّ هذه النبوّة بحذافيرها تمّت حرفياً في الرب يسوع ‏المسيح، "حَمَلُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ" (يو1/29) ، فقد طبق الرب يسوع نصّ ‏النبوّة كاملاً علي نفسه قائلاً " لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ فِيَّ أَيْضاً هَذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ: وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ. لأَنَّ مَا هُوَ مِنْ جِهَتِي لَهُ انْقِضَاءٌ. " (لو22/37) . وقول ‏الكتاب " لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ: «هُوَ أَخَذَ أَسْقَامَنَا وَحَمَلَ أَمْرَاضَنَا " ‏‏(مت8/17) ، وأيضًا " تَمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ»." (مر15/28) . وقال القديس ‏يوحنا بالروح " لِيَتِمَّ قَوْلُ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ: «يَا رَبُّ مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟» لِهَذَا لَمْ يَقْدِرُوا أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا. لأَنَّ إِشَعْيَاءَ قَالَ أَيْضاً: «قَدْ أَعْمَى عُيُونَهُمْ وَأَغْلَظَ قُلُوبَهُمْ لِئَلَّا يُبْصِرُوا بِعُيُونِهِمْ وَيَشْعُرُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ وَيَرْجِعُوا فَأَشْفِيَهُمْ». قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ هَذَا حِينَ رَأَى مَجْدَهُ وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْهُ." أي المسيح (يو12/38-41) . ‏
‏ كما طبّقها عليه تلاميذه في كرازتهم " وَأَمَّا فَصْلُ الْكِتَابِ الَّذِي كَانَ يَقْرَأُهُ (الخصيّ )

‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 115 -​فَكَانَ هَذَا: «مِثْلَ شَاةٍ سِيقَ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَمِثْلَ خَرُوفٍ صَامِتٍ أَمَامَ الَّذِي يَجُزُّهُ هَكَذَا لَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. فِي تَوَاضُعِهِ انْتَزَعَ قَضَاؤُهُ وَجِيلُهُ مَنْ يُخْبِرُ بِهِ لأَنَّ حَيَاتَهُ تُنْتَزَعُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ؟» فَسَأَلَ الْخَصِيُّ فِيلُبُّسَ: «أَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكَ: عَنْ مَنْ يَقُولُ النَّبِيُّ هَذَا؟ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ أَمْ عَنْ وَاحِدٍ آخَرَ؟» فَابْتَدَأَ فِيلُبُّسُ مِنْ هَذَا الْكِتَابِ يُبَشِّرَهُ بِيَسُوعَ. " (أع8/32-35). وكذلك القديس بولس بالروح " لَكِنْ لَيْسَ الْجَمِيعُ قَدْ أَطَاعُوا الإِنْجِيلَ لأَنَّ إِشَعْيَاءَ يَقُولُ: «يَا رَبُّ مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا؟» " (رو10/16). وقال أيضًا " هَكَذَا الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً، بَعْدَمَا قُدِّمَ مَرَّةً لِكَيْ يَحْمِلَ خَطَايَا كَثِيرِينَ، سَيَظْهَرُ ثَانِيَةً بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ لِلْخَلاَصِ لِلَّذِينَ يَنْتَظِرُونَهُ. " (عب9/28)، وأيضًا " الَّذِي أُسْلِمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا وَأُقِيمَ لأَجْلِ تَبْرِيرِنَا. " (رو4/25)، " فَإِنَّنِي سَلَّمْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ فِي الأَوَّلِ مَا قَبِلْتُهُ أَنَا أَيْضاً: أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ مَاتَ مِنْ أَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ " (1كو15/3)، " لأَنَّهُ جَعَلَ الَّذِي لَمْ يَعْرِفْ خَطِيَّةً، خَطِيَّةً لأَجْلِنَا، لِنَصِيرَ نَحْنُ بِرَّ اللهِ فِيهِ. " (2كو5/21) . وقال القديس بطرس ‏بالروح " فَإِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً تَأَلَّمَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ الْخَطَايَا، الْبَارُّ مِنْ أَجْلِ الأَثَمَةِ، لِكَيْ يُقَرِّبَنَا إِلَى اللهِ " (1بط3/18) .‏
‏(3) أن قوله " عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ. أَمَّا اَلرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ ( بالأوجاع ). إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ وَمَسَرَّةُ اَلرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ."، كما يؤكّد القديس بطرس بالروح هو الرب يسوع ‏المسيح " الَّذِي لَمْ يَفْعَلْ خَطِيَّةً، وَلاَ وُجِدَ فِي فَمِهِ مَكْرٌ، الَّذِي إِذْ شُتِمَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَشْتِمُ عِوَضاً وَإِذْ تَأَلَّمَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُهَدِّدُ بَلْ كَانَ يُسَلِّمُ لِمَنْ يَقْضِي بِعَدْلٍ. الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ. لأَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ كَخِرَافٍ ضَالَّةٍ، لَكِنَّكُمْ رَجَعْتُمُ الآنَ إِلَى رَاعِي نُفُوسِكُمْ وَأُسْقُفِهَا. " ‏‏(1بط2/22-25) . ‏
‏(4) ويؤكد بقوله " بَذَلْتُ ظَهْرِي لِلضَّارِبِينَ وَخَدَّيَّ لِلنَّاتِفِينَ. وَجْهِي لَمْ أَسْتُرْ عَنِ الْعَارِ وَالْبَصْقِ." (إش50/6). أما كون منظره " مفسداً " ، فهذا بسبب ما وقع عليه

‏‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 116 -​من جلد وضرب وبصق على وجهه وإكليل الشوك الذي وضع على رأسه ، ومن ‏ثم أصبح " لاَ صُورَةَ لَهُ وَلاَ جَمَالَ " برغم أنَّه " أَبْرَعُ جَمَالاً مِنْ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ. " ‏‏(مز45/2). أما قوله " كَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ" فليس معناه أنَّه لم ‏يتكلّم نهائيًا أثناء المحاكمة بل يعني أنَّه لم يُدافع عن نفسه أبدًا ضدّ كلّ ما أُتهم به ‏حتي تعجّب الوالي الروماني بيلاطس " وَبَيْنَمَا كَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ يَشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْهِ لَمْ يُجِبْ بِشَيْءٍ. فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَمَا تَسْمَعُ كَمْ يَشْهَدُونَ عَلَيْكَ؟» فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ وَلاَ عَنْ كَلِمَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ حَتَّى تَعَجَّبَ الْوَالِي جِدّاً" (مت27/12-14). " وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ " ‏صلب المسيح بين لصين ودفنه في قبر أناس لم يكونوا قد أعلنوا إيمانهم به ‏‏(مت27/38 و57-60) .‏
‏(5) كما أجمع علماء اليهود عبر تاريخهم السابق للمسيح واللاحق له أنَّ هذا ‏الإصحاح نبوّة عن المسيّا المنتظر، وقد لخصّ القمص روفائيل البرموسي في ‏كتابه " *أمّا إسرائيل فلا يعرف ص 119 – 128*) خلاصة رأي علماء اليهود كالآتي " ‏كل الرابيّين ما عدا راشي (الذي رأى أنَّ العبد المتألّم هو شعب إسرائيل ) – يرون ‏أنَّ هذه المقاطع من سفر إشعياء تصف آلام المسيّا كشخص فرديّ ". ويُضيف أنَّه ‏جاء في ترجوم يوناثان الذي يعود للقرن الأول " هوذا عبدي المسيا يعقل 00"، ‏كما أنَّ الرابي دون أتسحاق (حوالي 1500م) يقر و يقول بدون تحفظ " أنَّ غالبية ‏الرابيّين في ميدراشيهم يقرّون أنَّ النبوّة تشير إلي المسيّا ". وقال الرابي سيمون ‏ابن يوخّيا من القرن الثاني الميلادي [ في جنة عدن يوجد مكان يسمى " مكان أبناء ‏الأوجاع والآلام ". في هذا المكان سيدخل المسيّا ويجمع كل الآلام والأوجاع ‏والتأديبات التي لشعب إسرائيل، وكلها ستوضع عليه، وبالتالي يأخذها لنفسه ‏عوضًا عن شعب إسرائيل. لا يستطيع أحد أنْ يخلّص إسرائيل من تأديباته ‏لعصيانهم الناموس. إلا هو، المسيّا. وهذا هو الذي كتب عنه " لكن أحزاننا ‏حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها " ] . وينقل عن تلمود بابل، أنَّ المتألم ‏
‏‏‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 117 -​‏" هو [ " المسيّا " ما هو اسمه ؟ 000 إنَّه عبد يهوه المتألّم " . كما قيل عنه " ‏لكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها "] 000 أمّا مدراش كوهين حينما يشرح ‏إشعياء 53/5 ، يضع الكلمات التالية علي فمّ إيليّا النبي، حيث يقول إيليّا للمسيّا [ ‏أنت أبرّ من أنْ تتألّم وتُجرح. كيف كلّي القدرة يُعاقب هكذا من أجل خطايا ‏إسرائيل، ويُكتب عنك " مجروح لأجل معاصينا. مسحوق لأجل أثامنا". إلي أنْ ‏يحين الوقت حيث تأتي نهاية الأمم ]. ويقول رابي يافيث ابن عالي " بالنسبة لرأيي ‏فأنا أنحاز إلي رأبي بنيامين النهاوندي في تفسيره لهذا الإصحاح كونه يشير إلي ‏المسيا. فالنبي إشعياء يريد أنْ يُفهمنا شيئَين: في المرحلة الأولى أنَّ المسيّا هو ‏الوحيد الذي سيصل إلي أعلي درجة من الكرامة والمجد، لكن بعد محن طويلة ‏ومريرة، ثانياً: هذه المحن ستُوضع عليه كعلامة، لدرجة لو وجد نفسه تحت نير ‏هذه المحن وظل مطيعًا وتقيًا في تصرفاته وأفعاله، يُعرف أنَّه هو المختار 000 ‏والتعبير " عبدي " يعود إلى المسيّا " . وفي كتاب " ‏Bereshith Rabbah‏ " يقول ‏مؤلّفه رابي موشى هادرشان، أنَّ القدّوس أعطى فرصة للمسيّا أنْ يُخلّص النفوس‏، ولكن بضربات وتأديبات عديدة، يقول [000 على الفور قَبِلَ المسيّا تأديبات ‏وضربات المحبّة، كما هو مكتوب " ظُلم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه " 000 عندما ‏أخطأ شعب إسرائيل، طلب المسيّا لهم الرحمة والمغفرة، كما هو مكتوب " ‏وبحبره شفينا " وقوله " وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين " ] . ‏
‏ وهكذا يؤكّد لنا الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد، من خلال نبوّات أنبياء ‏العهد القديم وتطبيق المسيح لها علي نفسه وتأكيد تلاميذه ورسله بعد ذلك علي أنَّ ‏اليهود عندما صلبوا المسيح فقد تمّموا كل ما سبق وتنبّأ به عنه جميع الأنبياء أنَّه ‏لابد " أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَتَأَلَّمُ كَثِيراً وَيُرْفَضُ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَيُقْتَلُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ" (لو9/22) .‏

‏
ــــــــــــــــــــ​
*يتبع*


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

- 118 -‏​*الفصل التاسع ‏*

*القبض على المسيح ومحاكمته‏*

‏ كان رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة والفرّيسيّون منذ زمن يتحيّنون الفرصة للتخلّص من ‏السيّد المسيح وكانت أهم أسبابهم هي أولاً : قوله عن نفسه أنَّه " ابن الله " وكونه ‏ابن الله يعني المساواة بين الآب والابن، فاعتبروا ذلك تجديفُا علي الله " فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ. " (يو5/18)، ولذلك يستحق الرجم " أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً»" (يو10/33).‏
ثانياً : لأنَّه كان دائمًا يتحدّي سلطانهم، خاصّة تحدّيه الكبير لهم بطرده الباعة من ‏الهيكل لتطهيره له إلي جانب انبهار الجموع بتعاليمه السامية ذات السلطان السماويّ ‏‏"وَسَمِعَ الْكَتَبَةُ وَرُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ فَطَلَبُوا كَيْفَ يُهْلِكُونَهُ لأَنَّهُمْ خَافُوهُ إِذْ بُهِتَ الْجَمْعُ كُلُّهُ مِنْ تَعْلِيمِهِ. " (مر11/18). و " لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ كَمَنْ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ وَلَيْسَ كَالْكَتَبَةِ." ‏‏(مت7/29)، " وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَمْشِي فِي الْهَيْكَلِ أَقْبَلَ إِلَيْهِ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةُ وَالشُّيُوخُ. وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «بِأَيِّ سُلْطَانٍ تَفْعَلُ هَذَا وَمَنْ أَعْطَاكَ هَذَا السُّلْطَانَ حَتَّى تَفْعَلَ هَذَا؟» " ‏‏(مر11/27-28). ولما أفحمهم بسؤاله عن مصدر سلطان معموديّة يوحنا المعمدان ‏وعجزهم عن الردّ عليه قرّروا التخلص منه وإعدامه.‏
ثالثاً : كانت معجزاته وإيمان الجموع به وخوفهم من ضياع امتيازاتهم وتميّز أمّتهم ‏اليهوديّة نتيجة لإيمان الجميع به سببًا قويًا للتخلّص منه " فَجَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مَجْمَعاً وَقَالُوا: «مَاذَا نَصْنَعُ؟ فَإِنَّ هَذَا الإِنْسَانَ يَعْمَلُ آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً. إِنْ تَرَكْنَاهُ هَكَذَا يُؤْمِنُ الْجَمِيعُ بِهِ فَيَأْتِي الرُّومَانِيُّونَ وَيَأْخُذُونَ مَوْضِعَنَا وَأُمَّتَنَا». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ وَهُوَ قَيَافَا كَانَ رَئِيساً لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ: «أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ شَيْئاً. ولاَ تُفَكِّرُونَ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَنَا أَنْ يَمُوتَ إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الشَّعْبِ وَلاَ تَهْلِكَ الأُمَّةُ كُلُّهَا». 000 فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ ‏‏‏‏ 
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 119 -​تَشَاوَرُوا لِيَقْتُلُوهُ. " (يو 11/47-53) . وكانت إقامة لعازر من الموت من أسباب إيمان ‏الكثيرين به ومن أسباب قرار التخلّص منه أيضًا " فَتَشَاوَرَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ لِيَقْتُلُوا لِعَازَرَ أَيْضاً. لأَنَّ كَثِيرِينَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ كَانُوا بِسَبَبِهِ يَذْهَبُونَ وَيُؤْمِنُونَ بِيَسُوعَ." ‏‏(يو12/10-11) .‏
‏ ثم قرّروا التخلّص منه بعد عيد الفصح حتي لا يحدث شغب في العيد (مت26/5) ‏الذي يحضره يهود من دول وبلاد كثيرة يزيد عددهم علي المليونين فرد .‏
‏ ولكن يهوذا الإسخريوطى قَلَبَ خطّتهم رأسًا علي عقب فقد ذهب إليهم قبل الفصح ‏مباشرة " قَرُبَ عِيدُ الْفَطِيرِ000 تَكَلَّمَ مَعَ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقُوَّادِ الْجُنْدِ كَيْفَ يُسَلِّمُهُ إِلَيْهِمْ." (لو11/1 و 4)، " وَقَالَ: «مَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُونِي وَأَنَا أُسَلِّمُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ؟» فَجَعَلُوا لَهُ ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ. " (مت26/15)‏، " وَكَانَ يَطْلُبُ فُرْصَةً لِيُسَلِّمَهُ إِلَيْهِمْ خِلْواً مِنْ جَمْعٍ." (لو22/6)، وكان ذلك فرصة ‏ذهبية لهم. وبعد أنْ غمس السيّد اللقمة وأعطاهم ليهوذا " فَذَاكَ لَمَّا أَخَذَ اللُّقْمَةَ خَرَجَ لِلْوَقْتِ. وَكَانَ لَيْلاً. " (يو13/30).‏

‏1 - صلاة يسوع في البستان :‏
‏ بعد العشاء، عشاء الفصح والعشاء الربانيّ، ذهب السيّد مع بقيّة تلاميذه إلي ‏جبل الزيتون (لو22/39) إلي ضيعة تُدْعَي بستان " جثيمانى " وترك ثمانية من تلاميذه ‏وقال لهم "اجْلِسُوا هَهُنَا حَتَّى أَمْضِيَ وَأُصَلِّيَ هُنَاكَ" (مت26/36) وأخذ معه بطرس ‏ويعقوب ويوحنا "ابْنَيْ زَبْدِي" (مت26/37)، وطلب من الجميع أن يصلوا " صَلُّوا لِكَيْ لاَ تَدْخُلُوا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ" (لو22/40). وطلب من بطرس وابني زبدى أنْ يمكثوا ‏معه ويسهروا " امْكُثُوا هَهُنَا وَاسْهَرُوا مَعِي" (مت26/38)، " ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاً وَخَرَّ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي قَائِلاً: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ»." (مت26/39) ، وكرّر هذه الطلبة ثلاث مرات. ولم يكن ‏معني ذلك أنَّه يريد أنْ ينجو من الموت صلبًا، كلا وحاشا، فقد أعلن مرارًا أنَّ ‏
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 120 -​ذلك محتوم ومكتوب عنه، ولكنّه عبّر كإنسان عن قوّة وشدّة الآلام الآتية عليه، ‏كما عبّر عن قبوله وتسليمه لإرادة الآب " _لِتَكُنْ لاَ إِرَادَتِي_ بَلْ إِرَادَتُكَ" (لو22/42) ، " _وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ_000 _لْتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ_" (مت26/39 و 42). فقد ‏طلب أنْ تعبُر عنه " الكأس " بمعني أنْ " يجتازها " أي يشربها بحسب إرادة الآب ‏دون أنْ يكون لها سلطان عليه، وكما يقول أحدهم " _وهذه الصلاة تُظهر بوضوح ‏أن يسوع قبل هذه التضحية بملء إرادته وحريّته وقد أكّد بإصرار أنَّه ليس عنده ‏أي رغبة سوي أنْ يتمّم مشيئة الله_ ". فقد أكّد أنَّه قدّم ذاته بإرادته متمّمًا إرادة الآب ‏فيه وتنفيذ مشيئته برغم قسوة وشدّة ما سيأتي عليه.‏
‏ و " ظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاَكٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يُقَوِّيهِ. " (لو22/43)، وكان ظهور الملاك له إعلانًا عن ‏قبوله المهمّة وعن رضا الآب لتحقيق إرادته كما أنَّه إعلانًا للرضا التام والحبّ ‏المتبادل بين الآب والابن.‏

‏2 ـ القبض على المسيح :‏
‏ بعد أنْ أنهي الرب يسوع المسيح صلاته وتأكيد قبوله لإرادة الآب قال لتلاميذه " _هُوَذَا السَّاعَةُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَتْ وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي الْخُطَاةِ._ قُومُوا نَنْطَلِقْ. هُوَذَا الَّذِي يُسَلِّمُنِي قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ" (مت26/45-46) . ثم جاء يهوذا بالجند " وَمَعَهُ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَشُيُوخِ الشَّعْبِ. " (مت26/47)، " وَجَاءَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ بِمَشَاعِلَ وَمَصَابِيحَ وَسِلاَحٍ." (يو18/3). ولما اقتربوا تقدّم إليهم يسوع " _وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ_ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» أَجَابُوهُ: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». _قَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا هُوَ»_. وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ أَيْضاً وَاقِفاً مَعَهُمْ. _فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ» رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ_. فَسَأَلَهُمْ أَيْضاً: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» فَقَالُوا: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». أَجَابَ: «_قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي فَدَعُوا هَؤُلاَءِ يَذْهَبُونَ_». " ‏‏(يو18/4-8).‏
‏ لقد تقدّم من الذي جاءوا للقبض عليه وقدم له ذاته بنفسه، فهو وحده سيّد مصيره ‏
‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 121 -​كما قال عن نفسه " لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. _لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً._" (يو10/18). وأمام هذا المشهد الجليل والمهيب ‏بل والرهيب سقط الذين جاءوا للقبض عليه علي الأرض، فقد كان هو وحده سيّد ‏الموقف وصاحب السلطان. وهذا المشهد يؤكّد لنا إستحالة القبض علي غير المسيح ‏لأنَّ شخصه المهيب، في هذا الموقف بالذات، لا يمكن أنْ يختلط علي أحد، كما ‏كانت الإضاءة كافية بدرجة لا يمكن أنْ يُخطئ فيها أحد مثل هذه الشخصيّة ذات ‏الجلال والمهابة والعظمة، فقد كان القمر في تمام بدره (إذ كان ليلة 14 من الشهر ‏القمري) وذلك إلي جانب المشاعل والمصابيح الوهّاجة التي كانت مع الجموع. ‏وأمام موقف السيّد هذا وتسليمه لنفسه، مع أنَّه كان في إمكانه أنْ يذهب بتلاميذه ‏بسلام دون أنْ يستطيع أحد أنْ يمسّه أو يتقدّم منه، تقدّم منه يهوذا وقبّله إذ كان قد ‏أعطاهم علامة قائلاً " الَّذِي أُقَبِّلُهُ هُوَ هُوَ. أَمْسِكُوهُ" (مت26/48) وذلك علي الرغم ‏من أنَّ شخصيّة السيّد أصبحت واضحة للجميع تمامًا، فقد كان السيد أيضًا إلي ‏جانب ما سبق يتميّز بصفات جسميّة وملامح خاصّة به كطول القامة (لو2/52) وطول ‏الشعر المسدل علي كتفيه (لأنه كان نذيرا (عد6/2 و 5؛ قض13/5؛1صم1/11) وقوّة نظرات ‏عينيه الناريّة التي لا تُنسى (رؤ1/14؛ 2/18؛ 19/1).‏
‏ وقبّله يهوذا فقال له السيد معاتبًُا " يَا صَاحِبُ لِمَاذَا جِئْتَ؟" (مت26/50)، " يَا يَهُوذَا أَبِقُبْلَةٍ تُسَلِّمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ؟ " (لو22/48) ، فلمّا رأى التلاميذ ذلك قالوا " يَا رَبُّ أَنَضْرِبُ بِالسَّيْفِ؟ " (لو22/49) وبرغم أنَّه لم يكن معهم سوي سيفين إلاَّ أنَّ جلال السيّد ‏ومهابته وسلطانه علي مُسَلّميه شجّع التلاميذ علي ذلك ومن ثمّ استل بطرس سيفه " وَضَرَبَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ الْيُمْنَى." ( لوقا22/50).وكان يمكن ‏لبطرس وبقية التلاميذ أنْ يتمادوا في ذلك، خاصة وأنَّ من جاءوا مع يهوذا كانوا ‏شبه مخدرين أمام جلال ومهابة السيد المسيح، ولكن المسيح رفض ذلك ووبّخ ‏بطرس عليه " فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِبُطْرُسَ: اجْعَلْ سَيْفَكَ فِي الْغِمْدِ. " (يو18/11)، ولقّنه الدرس ‏الأبديّ وأنَّ المسيحيّة لا يمكن أنْ تنبني علي السيف: 
‏‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 122 -​" لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ! أَتَظُنُّ أَنِّي لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُقَدِّمَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟ فَكَيْفَ تُكَمَّلُ الْكُتُبُ: أَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ؟»." ‏‏(مت26/52-54) . أي أنَّه لو أراد الله إنقاذه فيُرسل حتي لو إثنى عشر جيشًا من ‏الملائكة؟ مع أنَّ ملاكًا واحدًا لهذه المهمّة يكفي !! أمَا كان المسيح في إمكانه أنْ ‏يتركهم ويهرب وهم مرتمين علي الأرض مذعورين ؟! ثم أكّد له ( بطرس ) حتميّة القبض ‏عليه وصلبه "الْكَأْسُ الَّتِي أَعْطَانِي الآبُ ألاَ أَشْرَبُهَا؟" (يو18/11)، هذه " الكأس " ‏التي صلّي توًا أنَّه قَبِلَها بحسب إرادة الآب. ثم مدّ يده بالشفاء و" أَبْرَأَ " (لو 22/51) ‏الأذن المقطوعة في الحال، وسلّم نفسه للجنود الذين لما رأوه مستسلمًا هكذا ‏بإرادته " قَبَضُوا عَلَى يَسُوعَ وَأَوْثَقُوهُ" (يو18/12)، فقال لهم مشيرًا إلي الطريقة التي جاءوا ‏بها إليه " كَأَنَّهُ عَلَى لِصٍّ خَرَجْتُمْ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ لِتَأْخُذُونِي! كُلَّ يَوْمٍ كُنْتُ أَجْلِسُ مَعَكُمْ أُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكُونِي." (مت26/55)، "وَلَكِنَّ هَذِهِ سَاعَتُكُمْ وَسُلْطَانُ الظُّلْمَةِ" (لو22/53) ، " وَأَمَّا هَذَا كُلُّهُ فَقَدْ كَانَ لِكَيْ تُكَمَّلَ كُتُبُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ" (مت26/56). ‏وهنا يؤكّد السيّد حتميّة القبض عليه ومحاكمته وآلامه وصلبه وقيامته، هذه الحتميّة ‏التي أعلن عنها في كل كتب الأنبياء (لو22/44-47). ولما وجد تلاميذه أنَّه قدّم نفسه ‏لمسلّميه تركوه وهربوا (مت26/56).‏
‏ مما سبق يتّضح لنا بشكلٍ قاطعٍ وحاسمٍ أنَّ الشخص الذي قَبَضَ عليه اليهود لا ‏يمكن أنْ يكون سوي المسيح فقد كان شخصه واضحًا بلا لبسٍ ولا غموضٍ وكانت ‏الإضاءة من قمر في تمام بدره ومشاعل ومصابيح تُضئ المكان بقوّة وكانت هيبة ‏المسيح وجلاله مسيطرة علي الجموع تمامًا، وكان هو وحده الداعي إلي السلام ‏والرافض لاستخدام السيف، وكان هو وحده الذي شفي المريض وأبرأ أذنه وهو ‏وحده الذي اهتّم بسلامة التلاميذ، وهو وحده يعلم حتميّة صلبه وقيامته.
‏
‏3 - محاكمة السيد المسيح :‏
‏ بعد القبض عليه مباشرة واجه السيد المسيح محاكمتَين مختلفتَين أمام محكمتَين ‏
‏‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 123 –​مختلفتَين لكل منها قوانينها الخاصّة المستقلّة ونظامها الخاصّ بها. فقد وقف أمام ‏محكمة يهوديّة تعتمد علي التقاليد اليهوديّة المستمدّة من شريعة موسي وقضاتها هم ‏رجال الدين من كهنة وفرّيسيين وكتبة، ومحكمة رومانيّة ذات صبغة مدنيّة ‏وعسكريّة وقاضيها هو الوالي الروماني بيلاطس البنطي. ومن ثمَّ فقد كانت التُهم ‏الموجّهة له أمام المحكمة اليهوديّة تختلف تمامًا عن التُهم الموجّهة له أمام الوالي ‏الروماني. وما كان يُعتبر إدانة في نظر اليهود لا يُعتبر كذلك في نظر الرومان. وما ‏كان يُدينه أمام الوالي الروماني يجعله بطلاً أمام اليهود !!‏
_أولاً : محاكمته أمام المحكمة اليهودية :‏_
‏ مضي الجند بالمسيح من بستان جيسثماني إلي حنّان رئيس الكهنة السابق*(1)* وحما ‏قيافا رئيس الكهنة، المعاصر لأحداث الصلب (يو18/13)، ثمّ أرسله حنّان " مُوثَقاً إِلَى قَيَافَا رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ" (يو18/24)، " فَأَخَذُوهُ وَسَاقُوهُ وَأَدْخَلُوهُ إِلَى بَيْتِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ‏‏" (لو22/54)، " حَيْثُ اجْتَمَعَ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالشُّيُوخُ " (مت26/57)، وبدأوا في محاكمته ليلاً. ‏وكانت محاكمته أمام هذا المجلس، السنهدرين*(2)*، محاكمة صوريّة لأنَّ رئيس ‏الكهنة، ومعظم الأعضاء كانوا قد قرّروا من قبل قتل السيّد المسيح وكانوا يُرسلون ‏الجواسيس وراءه في كل مكان " لِكَيْ يَصْطَادُوهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ." (مت22/15)، ومن ثمَّ فقد " كَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ وَالْمَجْمَعُ كُلُّهُ يَطْلُبُونَ شَهَادَةَ زُورٍ عَلَى يَسُوعَ لِكَيْ يَقْتُلُوهُ " ‏‏(مت26/59).‏
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــ*
*(1) كانت رئاسة الكهنوت وراثية في نسل هارون فقط (عدد 10:3) ولكن تغير هذا النظام بعد أن انضمت اليهودية إلى سوريا وخضعت لواليها ولما صارت تحت حكم روما كان رؤساء الكهنة يُعينون ويُعزلون حسب موالاتهم للرومان ومن ثم فقد كان يوجد أكثر من رئيس كهنة سابق في وقت واحد مثل حنان هذا وأولاده الخمسة الذين تولوا بعده.*
*(2) السنهدرين هو المحكمة اليهودية منذ العصر الفارسي وخلال الحكم الروماني وقد كان أعلى سلطة دينية وسياسية وقضائية بعد الوالي الروماني، وقد جاءت الكلمة من "سندريون Synedrion – " اليونانية وتعني محكمة. أنظر محاكمة يسوع فرنك ج باول ترجمة إبراهيم سلامة ص 47-51 The Ixicon Webster Dic. Vol. 2 p. 850 - The International Bib. Ency. Vol. 4 p. 331*
‏ 
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 124 –​وكانت الاتهامات الموجّهة إليه بحسب ما جاء في الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة ‏والتلمود والتقليد اليهودي هي : السحر والنبوة الكاذبة " فقالوا أن معه بعلزبول . ‏وأنه برئيس الشياطين يخرج الشياطين "*(3)*، ويُعلّم بدين جديد ويُنادي بعبادة الله ‏بطريقة تُخالف ناموس موسي ويَدّعي أنَّه ابن الله " لَنَا نَامُوسٌ وَحَسَبَ نَامُوسِنَا يَجِبُ أَنْ يَمُوتَ لأَنَّهُ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ابْنَ اللَّهِ " (يو19/7).‏
‏ وهذه الاتهامات سبق أنْ ردّ عليها مرّات عديدة مبرهنًا بالأقوال والأعمال صدق ‏رسالته وحقيقة كونه ابن الله " صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ وَإِلاَّ فَصَدِّقُونِي لِسَبَبِ الأَعْمَالِ نَفْسِهَا. " (يو14/11)، " لأَنَّ الأَعْمَالَ الَّتِي أَعْطَانِي الآبُ لأُكَمِّلَهَا هَذِهِ الأَعْمَالُ بِعَيْنِهَا الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا هِيَ تَشْهَدُ لِي أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَنِي. 000 فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ000 وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي." (يو5/36-40). ومن ثمَّ فقد وقف في المحكمة صامتًا ‏ولم يُجِبْ عن شئ مما اتهموه به لأنَّه لم يكنْ هناك فائدة من الكلام وهذا ما عَبَّر ‏عنه بقوله لهم " إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ لاَ تُصَدِّقُونَ وَإِنْ سَأَلْتُ لاَ تُجِيبُونَنِي وَلاَ تُطْلِقُونَنِي." ‏‏(لو22/67-68)، فقد كان المجمع قد قرّر قتله والقضاء عليه منذ زمن كما كان حكم ‏الموت محتوم عليه منذ الأزل كما أعلن هو ذلك مرات كثيرة .‏
‏ " وَكَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ وَالْمَجْمَعُ كُلُّهُ يَطْلُبُونَ شَهَادَةَ زُورٍ عَلَى يَسُوعَ لِكَيْ يَقْتُلُوهُ فَلَمْ يَجِدُوا. وَمَعَ أَنَّهُ جَاءَ شُهُودُ زُورٍ كَثِيرُونَ لَمْ يَجِدُوا. " (مت26/59-60). ولم ‏يتكلّم هو ولم يُعَلِّق علي شهادات الزور " وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَكَانَ سَاكِتاً." (مت26/63)، " فَقَامَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَمَا تُجِيبُ بِشَيْءٍ؟ مَاذَا يَشْهَدُ بِهِ هَذَانِ عَلَيْكَ؟» " (مت26/62). ‏ولكنه تكلّم عندما سأله رئيس الكهنة عن تعليمه وتلاميذه بطريقةٍ خبيثةٍ تُوحي بأنَّه ‏يُعَلِّم تعليم سرِّي وأنَّ له تلاميذ في الخفاء، فقال له بصورة قاطعة " أَنَا كَلَّمْتُ الْعَالَمَ علاَنِيَةً. أَنَا عَلَّمْتُ كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ وَفِي الْهَيْكَلِ حَيْثُ يَجْتَمِعُ الْيَهُودُ دَائِماً. وَفِي الْخَفَاءِ لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ بِشَيْءٍ. لِمَاذَا تَسْأَلُنِي أَنَا؟ اِسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ قَدْ سَمِعُوا مَاذَا كَلَّمْتُهُمْ. هُوَذَا هَؤُلاَءِ يَعْرِفُونَ مَاذَا قُلْتُ أَنَا " (يو18/20-21) .‏
‏*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*(3) مر22:3 وكانت عقوبة النبي الكاذب في الشريعة هي الموت "النبي الذي يطغى فيتكلم كلاماً لم أوصه أن يتكلم به…فيموت ذلك النبي " تث 20:18*
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 125 –​وهو هنا يُشير لأعضاء المجمع باعتبارهم جميعًا سمعوه وشاهدوا أعماله ‏ويعرفون تلاميذه . ولكن هذه الإجابة لم تعجب " وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْخُدَّامِ كَانَ وَاقِفًا" فلطم السيّد علي خدّه، وقال له: "أَهَكَذَا تُجَاوِبُ رَئِيسَ الْكَهَنَةِ؟" فقال له يسوع " إِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ تَكَلَّمْتُ رَدِيّاً فَاشْهَدْ عَلَى الرَّدِيِّ وَإِنْ حَسَناً فَلِمَاذَا تَضْرِبُنِي؟ " (يو18/22-23).‏
‏ وأخيرًا وبعد فشل المجمع في إدانة السيّد عن طريق الشهود الزور إتجّه رئيس ‏الكهنة إلي السيّد المسيح نفسه ليحصل منه علي اعتراف يُدينه في نظر المجمع ‏ويُؤدّي به إلي الموت فقال له " أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللَّهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟" (مت26/63)، وكانت إجابته بالإيجاب تعني حكم الموت لأنَّهم سبق أنْ حاولوا ‏قتله أكثر من مرّة بسبب إعلانه أنَّه "اِبْنَ اللَّه " وقالوا " نَرْجُمُكَ 000 لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً " (يو10/33)، وما كان من السيّد إلاَّ أنْ يُعلن ‏الحق ويتقدّم إلي الموت الذي لأجله جاء وقال له " أَنَا هُوَ " (مر14/62) ، " أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضاً أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ وَآتِياً عَلَى سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ" (مت26/64) ، وهو هنا يُشير إلي ما تنبّأ به عنه دانيّال النبيّ "وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ. فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَاناً وَمَجْداً وَمَلَكُوتاً لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ. " (دا 7/13-14) .‏
‏ ونظرًا لأنَّ رؤساء اليهود لم يُؤمنوا بأنَّ يسوع الناصري هو المسيح المنتظر ابن ‏الله وبعد أنْ نال رئيس الكهنة الإجابة المطلوبة التي تحقّق غرضهم في قتل المسيح ‏قام بحركة مسرحيّة فمزّق ثيابه لتضخيم الموقف أمام المجمع وموحيًا لهم بعظم ‏وخطورة الاعتراف " فَمَزَّقَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ حِينَئِذٍ ثِيَابَهُ قَائِلاً: «قَدْ جَدَّفَ! مَا حَاجَتُنَا بَعْدُ إِلَى شُهُودٍ؟ هَا قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ تَجْدِيفَهُ!" (مت26/65)، ‏

‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 126 –​فأجمعوا علي أنَّه مستحقٌ الموت " فَأَجَابُوا: إِنَّهُ مُسْتَوْجِبُ الْمَوْتِ" (مت26/66). وبعد هذا الحكم ‏بصقوا علي وجهه ولطموه وسخروا منه وإستهزأوا به وجلدوه وجدفوا عليه ‏‏(مت26/67لو 22/63-65). ‏
‏ وبعد أنْ حكموا عليه بالموت تشاوروا في كيفيّة تنفيذه ثمّ قرّروا تقديمه إلي الوالي ‏الروماني بيلاطس لينفّذ هذا الحكم فيه لأنَّ السلطات الرومانيّة كانت قد سحبت من ‏المجالس اليهوديّة هذا الحق*(4)*. ‏
_ثانياً : محاكمته أمام الوالي الروماني:_*(5)*
‏*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*(4) كان الولاة الرومان قد جردوا المحاكم اليهودية من سلطة الحكم على أحد بالموت الذي كان من حق الوالي الروماني وحده وهذا ما عبروا عنه بقولهم لبيلاطس " لا يجوز لنا أن نقتل أحد " ( يو18/31) .*
*(5) قال البعض زاعـماً " من المستحيل أن يكون بيلاطس قد خضع لمطالب اليهود بصلب المسيح وهو الذي كان يقمعهم بشدة وينزل بهم أحكام الإعدام دون محاكمة وكان يبطش بهم دون سبب لدرجة أن السلطات في روما استدعته لتحذيره من الاستمرار في سياسته التعسفية تلك " !! ونقول لهؤلاء أن اليهود وقفوا أمام بيلاطس يتهمون المسيح بثلاثة تهم خطيرة سياسيا ، وهي أنه ضد الإمبراطور الروماني قيصر ، كما أنه يريد أن ينصب نفسه ملكاً ويمنع أن تعطى الجزية لقيصر ، وبالتالي لو تساهل معه يكون هو ، بيلاطس نفسه بحسب هذه التهمة ، مشتركا معه في هذه الثورة ضد قيصر ومناهضا وضدا لقيصر .*
*ولم تكن هذه هي المرة الأولي التي يضطر فيها بيلاطس أن يرضخ لليهود بالرغم من قسوته وصرامته معهم فيذكر لنا المؤرخ والكاتب اليهودي يوسيفوس معاصر تلاميذ المسيح (36-100م) الأتي " نقل بيلاطس حاكم اليهودية الجيش من قيصرية إلى أورشليم ليقضي فترة إقامته الشتوية هناك ولكي يبطل الشرائع اليهودية . ولذلك أورد صور قيصر التي كانت تستعمل كشعارات وأدخلها المدينة حيث تمنعنا شريعتنا من عمل أية صورة . وكان الولاة السابقون لا يدخلون المدينة بمثل هذه الشعارات . وكان بيلاطس هو أول من أحضر هذه الصور إلى أورشليم وأقامها هناك . وقد حدث هذا بالفعل دون علم الجماهير لأنه تم أثناء الليل . ولكن ما أن علموا به حتى أتوا إلى قيصرية في جماعات كبيرة وظلوا عدة أيام يلتمسون من بيلاطس أن يزيل هذه الصور . وعندما رفض مطالبهم التي تعني الإساءة إلى قيصر لم ينصرفوا واستمروا في مطالبتهم . وفي اليوم السادس أمر جنوده بتجهيز أسلحتهم بينما جاء هو وجلس على كرسي القضاء الذي كان مجهزاً خارج المدينة بحيث لا يظهر الجيش الذي كان مستعداً للأطباق عليهم . وعندما عرض اليهود مطالبهم مرة أخرى أعطى الإشارة للجنود ليحيطوا بهم وهدد بألا تقل عقوبتهم عن الموت إذا لم يتوقفوا عن مضايقتهم ويعودوا إلى منازلهم . ولكنهم ألقوا بأنفسهم على الأرض وعرضوا رقابهم للموت . وقالوا أنهم يرحبون بالموت أفضل من التعدي على شرائعهم . وقد تأثر بيلاطس بتصميمهم على عدم المساس بشرائهم وأمر في الحال بإعادة الصور من أورشليم إلى قيصرية . وهكذا أنهزم بيلاطس في أول صدام بينه وبين اليهود " (محاكمة يسوع للفقيه الإنجليزي فرانك ج باول ، ترجمة إبراهيم سلامة ص136و137) .*

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 127 –​ذهب أعضاء مجلس السنهدرين ومعهم جمهور غفير إلى بيلاطس البنطي " ثُمَّ جَاءُوا بِيَسُوعَ مِنْ عِنْدِ قَيَافَا إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ 000 خَرَجَ بِيلاَطُسُ إِلَيْهِمْ وَقَالَ: «أَيَّةَ شِكَايَةٍ تُقَدِّمُونَ عَلَى هَذَا الإِنْسَانِ؟» " (يو18/28-29) .‏
‏ فقالوا له " لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ فَاعِلَ شَرٍّ لَمَا كُنَّا قَدْ سَلَّمْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ!» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «خُذُوهُ أَنْتُمْ وَاحْكُمُوا عَلَيْهِ حَسَبَ نَامُوسِكُمْ». فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لاَ يَجُوزُ لَنَا أَنْ نَقْتُلَ أَحَداً». " ‏‏(يو18/30-31)، ويُعلق القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي علي هذه العبارة الأخيرة بالوحي قائلاً ‏‏" لِيَتِمَّ قَوْلُ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي قَالَهُ مُشِيراً إِلَى أَيَّةِ مِيتَةٍ كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَمُوتَ." (يو18/32)، ‏_أي أنَّه يجب أنْ يموت صلبًا لأنَّه لو كان الرومان سمحوا لليهود بقتل أحد لكانوا قد ‏قتلوا السيد المسيح رجمًا بالحجارة كما فعلوا بالقديس إستيفانوس الذي رجموه في ‏غيبة الوالي الروماني_ (أع7/58).‏
‏ وكانت عريضة الاتهام المقدمة ضده تتضمن الاتهامات الثلاثة الآتية :‏
‏1 - أنَّه يُفسد الأمّة.‏
‏2 - يمنع أنْ تُعطي الجزية لقيصر.‏
‏3 - يجعل نفسه ملكًا، " وَابْتَدَأُوا يَشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْهِ قَائِلِينَ:إِنَّنَا وَجَدْنَا هَذَا يُفْسِدُ الأُمَّةَ وَيَمْنَعُ أَنْ تُعْطَى جِزْيَةٌ لِقَيْصَرَ قَائِلاً: إِنَّهُ هُوَ مَسِيحٌ مَلِكٌ " (لو23/2). _وواضح هنا ‏أنَّهم غيَّروا الاتهام الموجّه ضده من التجديف الذي يُدينه حسب الناموس إلي الخيانة ‏للحكم الروماني والتي عقوبتها الموت حسب القانون الروماني،_ فقد كان هدفهم ‏القضاء عليه بأيَّة وسيلة، لفّقوا له هذه التُهم والتي هم أوَّل من يعرف إنَّها كاذبة فقد ‏شهدوا هم أنفسهم بوداعته وعظمته وسموّ تعاليمه " لَمْ يَتَكَلَّمْ قَطُّ إِنْسَانٌ هَكَذَا مِثْلَ هَذَا الإِنْسَانِ " (يو7/46)، وعندما سألوه قائلين " أَيَجُوزُ أَنْ تُعْطَى جِزْيَةٌ لِقَيْصَرَ أَمْ لاَ؟ نُعْطِي أَمْ لاَ نُعْطِي؟" قال لهم " أَعْطُوا مَا لِقَيْصَرَ لِقَيْصَرَ وَمَا لِلَّهِ لِلَّهِ" (مر12/14و27)، ‏وعندما حاولوا أن " يَخْتَطِفُوهُ لِيَجْعَلُوهُ مَلِكاً انْصَرَفَ أَيْضاً إِلَى الْجَبَلِ وَحْدَهُ." ‏‏(يو6/15).
‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 128 –​رافضًا أنْ يكون ملكًا أرضيًا فقد كان هو ملكًا سماويًا " مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. " (يو18/36).‏
‏ وقف الرب يسوع المسيح صامتًا كما فعل أمام السنهدرين لكذب الاتهامات ‏وإصرار اليهود علي قتله كما كان قد أعلن من قبل مرات عديدة أنَّه لابد أنْ يُصلب ‏ويموت ويقوم في اليوم الثالث. ولمّا أراد بيلاطس أنْ يتحقّق من الاتهام الموجّه ‏إليه القائل أنَّه " مسيح ملك " دخل إلي دار الولاية " دَعَا يَسُوعَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَأَنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟» أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَمِنْ ذَاتِكَ تَقُولُ هَذَا أَمْ آخَرُونَ قَالُوا لَكَ عَنِّي؟» أَجَابَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَلَعَلِّي أَنَا يَهُودِيٌّ؟ أُمَّتُكَ وَرُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَسْلَمُوكَ إِلَيَّ. مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ. وَلَكِنِ الآنَ لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هُنَا».فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ إِذاً مَلِكٌ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ تَقُولُ إِنِّي مَلِكٌ. لِهَذَا قَدْ وُلِدْتُ أَنَا وَلِهَذَا قَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لأَشْهَدَ لِلْحَقِّ. كُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي». " ‏‏(يو18/33-37). هذا الحوار أكد لبيلاطس أكثر براءة السيد وجعله يشعر أنَّه يقف ‏أمام أكثر من مجرّد إنسان، ومن ثمّ قال " مَا هُوَ الْحَقُّ؟ " (يو18/38). ثمّ خرج ليُعلن ‏براءته أمام الجموع " أَنَا لَسْتُ أَجِدُ فِيهِ عِلَّةً وَاحِدَةً." (يو18/38). ولكن هذا لم يرضيِ ‏اليهود. " فَكَانُوا يُشَدِّدُونَ قَائِلِينَ: «إِنَّهُ يُهَيِّجُ الشَّعْبَ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ مُبْتَدِئاً مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ إِلَى هُنَا»" ( لو 23/5 )، " وَبَيْنَمَا كَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ يَشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْهِ لَمْ يُجِبْ بِشَيْءٍ. فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَمَا تَسْمَعُ كَمْ يَشْهَدُونَ عَلَيْكَ؟» فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ وَلاَ عَنْ كَلِمَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ حَتَّى تَعَجَّبَ الْوَالِي جِدّاً. " (مت27/12-14). وكانت عبارة " مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ " بمثابة ‏طوق نجاة لبيلاطس الذي ظنَّ أنَّه سيتخلّص من هذه القضيّة ويُريح ضميره، فسأل " هَلِ الرَّجُلُ جَلِيلِيٌّ؟ " و " وَحِينَ عَلِمَ أَنَّهُ مِنْ سَلْطَنَةِ هِيرُودُسَ أَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى هِيرُودُسَ إِذْ كَانَ هُوَ أَيْضاً تِلْكَ الأَيَّامَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. " (لو23/6-7).‏
‏ كان هيرودس قد سمع عن الرب يسوع المسيح وعن أعماله بعد قتله ليوحنا ‏المعمدان وكان يتساءل عنه " وَكَانَ يَطْلُبُ أَنْ يَرَاهُ. " (لو9/9)، ولمّا وقف أمامه " ‏ فَرِحَ جِدّاً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُرِيدُ مِنْ زَمَانٍ طَوِيلٍ أَنْ يَرَاهُ لِسَمَاعِهِ عَنْهُ أَشْيَاءَ كَثِيرَةً وَتَرَجَّى أَنْ يَرَاهُ يَصْنَعُ آيَةً. 
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 129 –​وَسَأَلَهُ بِكَلاَمٍ كَثِيرٍ "، ولكن السيد" لَمْ يُجِبْهُ بِشَيْءٍ."(لو23/8-9).‏
أولاً : لأنَّ هيرودس هذا هو هيرودس أنتيباس قاتل يوحنا المعمدان وكان يعيش مع ‏هيروديا في علاقة تحرمّها الشريعة وقد وبّخه يوحنا المعمدان بسببها علانية فقبض ‏عليه وأودعه السجن ثم قطع رأسه (مت 14/3-12) والذي سبق أنْ وصفه السيد ‏المسيح بالثعلب (لو 13/31-33 وأنظر ص11).‏
وثانياً : لأنَّه تعامل مع المسيح كمشعوذ، فأراد أنْ يرى آية تُصنع منه وأنْ يستمع ‏لأقواله لا لكي يؤمن بل ليتفرج كما يتفرج علي المشعوذين في البلاط، كان ‏مدفوعًا لذلك بفضوله ولكن المسيح أرفع من ذلك وأعظم. وفي نفس الوقت " وَقَفَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةُ يَشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِاشْتِدَادٍ فَاحْتَقَرَهُ هِيرُودُسُ مَعَ عَسْكَرِهِ وَاسْتَهْزَأَ بِهِ وَأَلْبَسَهُ لِبَاساً لاَمِعاً وَرَدَّهُ إِلَى بِيلاَطُسَ. " (لو23/10-11). لم يعامله ‏هيرودس كمجرم بل كمتهوّس دينيّ يستحق الاحتقار والإزدراء.‏
‏ " فَدَعَا بِيلاَطُسُ رُؤَسَاءَ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْعُظَمَاءَ وَالشَّعْبَ. وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «قَدْ قَدَّمْتُمْ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الإِنْسَانَ كَمَنْ يُفْسِدُ الشَّعْبَ. وَهَا أَنَا قَدْ فَحَصْتُ قُدَّامَكُمْ وَلَمْ أَجِدْ فِي هَذَا الإِنْسَانِ عِلَّةً مِمَّا تَشْتَكُونَ بِهِ عَلَيْهِ. وَلاَ هِيرُودُسُ أَيْضاً لأَنِّي أَرْسَلْتُكُمْ إِلَيْهِ. وَهَا لاَ شَيْءَ يَسْتَحِقُّ الْمَوْتَ صُنِعَ مِنْهُ. فَأَنَا أُؤَدِّبُهُ وَأُطْلِقُهُ». " (لو23/13-16).‏
‏ وكانت لهم عادة أنّ يُطلق لهم الوالي أسيرًا واحدًا يطلبوا أنْ يطلقه لهم في الفصح ‏‏(مت27/15،مر15/6؛ لو23/17)، وكان هناك اسيرًا مشهورًا يُدعي باراباس أُمسك في ‏فتنة حدث فيها قتل فطالبوا بيلاطس أنْ " أَنْ يَفْعَلَ كَمَا كَانَ دَائِماً يَفْعَلُ لَهُمْ " (مر15/8) ، ‏فخيّرهم بيلاطس بين باراباس ويسوع " مَنْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ أُطْلِقَ لَكُمْ؟ بَارَابَاسَ أَمْ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي يُدْعَى الْمَسِيحَ؟» لأَنَّهُ عَلِمَ أَنَّهُمْ أَسْلَمُوهُ حَسَداً. " ‏‏(مت27/17-18). ولكن حدث شئ عجيب أذهل بيلاطس وجعله يتأكّد أكثر وأكثر من ‏براءة المسيح وعظمته وسموّه " وَإِذْ كَانَ جَالِساً عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ الْوِلاَيَةِ أَرْسَلَتْ إِلَيْهِ امْرَأَتُهُ قَائِلَةً:
‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 130 –​«إِيَّاكَ وَذَلِكَ الْبَارَّ لأَنِّي تَأَلَّمْتُ الْيَوْمَ كَثِيراً فِي حُلْمٍ مِنْ أَجْلِهِ» " (مت27/19)‏، فازداد إصرارا على أن يطلقه ولكن الجموع صرخت طالبة باراباس بتحريض ‏من رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ ، فقال لهم بيلاطس " وَأَيَّ شَرٍّ عَمِلَ؟. أني لم أجد ‏علة للموت . فَأَنَا أُؤَدِّبُهُ وَأُطْلِقُهُ " (لو23/22). فكانوا يلجون بأصوات عظيمة طالبين ‏أنْ يُصلب. " فَلَمَّا رَأَى بِيلاَطُسُ أَنَّهُ لاَ يَنْفَعُ شَيْئاً بَلْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يَحْدُثُ شَغَبٌ أَخَذَ مَاءً وَغَسَلَ يَدَيْهِ قُدَّامَ الْجَمْعِ قَائِلاً: «إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِنْ دَمِ هَذَا الْبَارِّ. أَبْصِرُوا أَنْتُمْ».فَأَجَابَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ: «دَمُهُ عَلَيْنَا وَعَلَى أَوْلاَدِنَا». " (مت27/24-25) وأطلق باراباس .‏
‏ جلد بيلاطس السيد وألبسه العسكر إكليلاً من الشوك وألبسوه ثوب أرجوان ‏ووضعوه قصبة في يمينه وكانوا يسخرون ويستهزئون به وبصقوا علي وجهه ‏ولطموه علي خده وضربوه علي رأسه وكانوا يسجدون له قائلين السلام يا ملك ‏اليهود وأخرجه إليهم بيلاطس " وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَا أَنَا أُخْرِجُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنِّي لَسْتُ أَجِدُ فِيهِ عِلَّةً وَاحِدَةً». " ظاناً أنَّهم سيكتفون بذلك ولكنّهم صرخوا قائلين " «اصْلِبْهُ! اصْلِبْهُ!» قَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «خُذُوهُ أَنْتُمْ وَاصْلِبُوهُ لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَجِدُ فِيهِ عِلَّةً». أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَنَا نَامُوسٌ وَحَسَبَ نَامُوسِنَا يَجِبُ أَنْ يَمُوتَ لأَنَّهُ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ابْنَ اللَّهِ». فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ بِيلاَطُسُ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ ازْدَادَ خَوْفاً " . كان بيلاطس متيقنًا من براءة المسيح وكان يرى ‏فيه أكثر من مجرّد إنسان ولما سمع أنَّه " ابْنَ اللَّهِ " ازْدَادَ خَوْفاً " فَدَخَلَ أَيْضاً إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ وَقَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «مِنْ أَيْنَ أَنْتَ؟» وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمْ يُعْطِهِ جَوَاباً. فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَمَا تُكَلِّمُنِي؟ أَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ لِي سُلْطَاناً أَنْ أَصْلِبَكَ وَسُلْطَاناً أَنْ أُطْلِقَكَ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: « لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكَ عَلَيَّ سُلْطَانٌ الْبَتَّةَ لَوْ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيتَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لِذَلِكَ الَّذِي أَسْلَمَنِي إِلَيْكَ لَهُ خَطِيَّةٌ أَعْظَمُ». " ، هذا زاد بيلاطس إصرارًا أنْ يُطلقه ولكن اليهود وضعوه ‏في مكان لا يستطيع الهروب منه " لَكِنَّ الْيَهُودَ كَانُوا يَصْرُخُونَ: «إِنْ أَطْلَقْتَ هَذَا فَلَسْتَ مُحِبّاً لِقَيْصَرَ. كُلُّ مَنْ يَجْعَلُ نَفْسَهُ مَلِكاً يُقَاوِمُ قَيْصَرَ». ومعنى هذا انه لو ‏أطلقه بيلاطس يكون متهماً بالخيانة العظمى لقيصر وعقوبتها الموت ومع هذا حاول ‏محاولة أخيرة فأخرج يسوع إليهم قائلاً " هُوَذَا مَلِكُكُمْ " ، فَصَرَخُوا: «خُذْهُ! خُذْهُ اصْلِبْهُ!» ‏

‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 131 –​قَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَأَصْلِبُ مَلِكَكُمْ؟» أَجَابَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ: «لَيْسَ لَنَا مَلِكٌ إِلاَّ قَيْصَرُ». فَحِينَئِذٍ أَسْلَمَهُ إِلَيْهِمْ لِيُصْلَبَ. " (يو 19/1-16) .‏
‏ مما سبق يتّضح لنا أنَّ الشخص الذي حُوكم أمام السنهدرين وأمام بيلاطس لم يكن ‏سوي المسيح فقد أعلن أنَّه المسيح ابن الله الحي وتكلّم عن ملكوته الأبديّ وأشار ‏إلي ما جاء عنه في نبؤه دانيال النبي كما صمت في المواقف التي لا يصمت فيها ‏أي بشر وتكلّم حين دعت الضرورة لإعلان ذاته ومجده وملكوته أمام أعضاء ‏مجلس السنهدرين وأعلن أيضًا عن ملكوته السماوي أمام بيلاطس وأنَّه جاء ليشهد ‏للحق وقال لبيلاطس أنَّه ليس له سلطان عليه وأعلن خطيئة الذين أسلموه إلي ‏بيلاطس، كما شهد بيلاطس لبرّه وسموّه وعظمته وتألمت زوجة بيلاطس في حلم ‏من أجله وشهدت لبرّه بالوحي الإلهي. كان متهمًا في عيون اليهود ولكنه سبّب ‏الخوف والرعب ووقعت رهبته وخشيته علي الذين حاكموه، فهل يمكن أنْ يكون ‏سوي المسيح ؟؟؟!!!‏
ـــــــــــــــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 132 -‏​*الفصل العاشر*

*الصليب والمصلوب*

‏1- لمحة تاريخية :‏
‏ كلمة الصليب في اليونانيّة ستاوروس ‏‎(stauros)‎‏ وهو آلة إعدام وتعذيب قاسية ‏جدًا وتطبّق علي مقترفي الآثام الخطيرة، وقد إستخدمها الفينيقيّون، كما يذكر ‏المؤرّخ اليونانيّ هيرودوت*(1)*، ويري كثيرون أنَّ الفُرس هم أوَّل من إخترعها ‏وطبّقها في القرنَين السادس والخامس قبل الميلاد*(2)*، واستُخدمت في مصر في ‏القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد*(3)*، واستخدمها بعد ذلك الإسكندر الأكبر وأهل قرطاجنة ‏بشمال أفريقيا وأخذها عنهم الرومان واستخدموها بكثرة. ولأنَّ هذه العقوبة كانت ‏قاسية جدًا ورهيبة فلم تُطبَّق قطّ علي الأحرار سواء الإغريق أو الرومان وإنما ‏طُبِّقَت علي العبيد والثوّار غير الرومانيّين، ونظرًا لأنَّها أقسي العقوبات وأكثرها ‏ردعًا وإرهابًا فقد طُبِّقَتْ بكثرة علي الثوّار المطالبين باستقلال بلادهم عن الدولة ‏الرومانيّة، ويذكر المؤرّخ اليهودي يوسيفوس المعاصر لتلاميذ المسيح (36-‏‏100م) أنَّها طُبِّقَتْ مرّات كثيرة جدًا علي ثوّار اليهوديّة*(4)*.‏
‏ وكان هناك ثلاثة أنواع من الصلبان، نوع علي شكل حرف ‏T‏ ‏‎(Crux ‎Commissa)‎‏ وآخر علي شكل حرف ‏X‏ والمسمّي بصليب القديس إندراوس ‏‎(Crux decussata)‎‏ والثالث يتكوّن من عارضتَين متقاطعتَين + ‏‎(Thecrux ‎immissa)‎‏ وهذا النوع هو الذي صُلِبَ عليه السيّد المسيح وهذا ما يؤكّده لنا موقع ‏العنوان الذي سُمِّر علي الصليب أعلي رأس السيّد المسيح (يو19/19)، وهذا ما‏ يؤكّده التقليد أيضًا بصورةٍ قاطعةٍ*(5)*.‏
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*(1) Herodotus 3: 125 *​
<B><FONT face="Times New Roman" color=red size=3><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: red; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">(2) Ibid


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 133 –​‏2 - الجلد وطريق الصليب :‏
‏ بعد الحكم بإدانة متهم والحكم عليه بالإعدام صلبًاً كان لابد أنء يُجْلَد حسب عادة ‏الرومان حتي يسيل الدم من معظم أجزاء جسده، وعملية الجلد هذه كانت تُسْرِع ‏بالموت وتُقلّل من سكراته. وكان عليه بعد ذلك أنْ يحمل خشبة الصليب الأفقيّة ‏التي ستُسَمَّر عليها يداه إلي مكان الصلب وهو عادة خارج المدينة كما كان عليه أنْ ‏يمرّ بأكبر عدد ممكن من شوارع المدينة وحواريها وطرقها الأكثر ازدحامًا ليراه ‏أكبر عدد ممكن من الناس، كما كان يُصْلَب عادةً في مكان مرتفع وعام ليراه ‏العامة من مسافات كافية، حتي يكون عبرة لكل من تسوّل له نفسه مخالفة القانون ‏الروماني أو الثورة علي الإمبراطوريّة المستعمرة، وكان يتقدّم أمامه أحد الضبّاط ‏أو الجنود يحمل لوحة مكتوب عليها التهمة الموجّهَة ضدَّه والتي تُلصَق بعد الصلب ‏علي الصليب ليراها الجميع، وعندما كان يصل إلي ساحة الإعدام يُجَرَّد المصلوب ‏من ملابسه وتُقَسَّم علي الجنود القائمين بعملية الصلب وتُسْتَر عَوْرَتُه فقط بقطعة من ‏القماش ثم يوضع علي الأرض وتُسَمِّر يديه بقسوة وفظاعة بالمسامير الكبيرة ‏والسميكة أو تُربَط بالحبال في العارضة الأفقيّة، التي كان يحملها، ثم تُرْفَع ‏العارضة والمصلوب لتُثَبِّت بالخشبة القائمة والتي كانت مثبتة في الأرض وفي ‏منتصفها كتلة خشبية بارزة صغيرة تُسَمَّي السرج ليستقر عليها ردفَي المصلوب ‏ولتحفظ وزن الجسم حتى لا تُمزِّق المسامير يديه، وتُثَبِّتْ قدمَيه بمسمارٍ ضخم من ‏خلال مشطي القدم معًا أو تُسَمِّر كل قدمٍ منفصلة*(6)*.‏
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*(6) أكتشف سنه 1968م في جيف آت ها – مفتار بأورشليم بقايا عظام من القرن الأول الميلادي في معظمه (كان تجمع فيه عظام الموتى) تعطينا تفصيلات عن طرق الصلب زمن المسيح، تضم عظمتين لعقب قدم شخص صلب في القرن الأول ما يزالا مثبتين معاً بمسمار حديد وأخد بطول 14سم.the International St. B. Ency. VOL. 1, P, 829.*
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 134 –​وبعد أنْ يُعَلَّق المصلوب علي الصليب كان يُعاني آلامًا رهيبةً قاسيةً من آثار ‏المسامير والجروح التي تأخذ في التورم والتلف إلي جانب التعرّض للحشرات ‏المختلفة والطيور الجارحة والحيوانات المتوحّشة وغيرها، وكذلك من التعرّض ‏للطقس الذي يكون أحيانًا شديد الحرارة وأحيانًا أخري شديد البرودة، ويُترَك وحيدًا ‏غير قادر علي أي شئ بالمرة بما في ذلك خدمة الوظائف الجسديّة، ومما يُزيد من ‏آلامه التعرّض للإهانة والسخرية من الذين كانوا يشاهدون عملية الصلب. وكانت ‏الآلام الجسديّة والنفسيّة والعقليّة التي يتضمنّها هذا الموت الرهيب البطيء لا يمكن ‏تخيّلها ولا تُوصف والتي قد يُصاب المصلوب من جرّائها بالجنون أو الصرع أو ‏التشنّج. ويستمر المصلوب في هذا العذاب القاسي الرهيب والذي كان يعانيه ‏ويستمر فيه علي الصليب مدّة من 36 ساعة إلي أربعة أيّام وقد إستمر بعض ‏المصلوبين أسبوعًا. وماتوا مثل المجانين. وكانت عملية الجلد التي تتم قبل ‏الصلب ودرجة كثافتها إلي جانب قوّة بنية الجسم والطريقة التي يُصْلَب بها ‏المصلوب سواء كانت بتسمير يديه ورجليه أو بربطهم بالحبال هي التي تحدّد طول ‏المدة التي يقضيها المصلوب علي الصليب. وبعد موته كان يُتْرَك جسده ليتعفَّن ‏علي الصليب إنْ لم يُطالب أحد بدفنه.‏

‏3 - الصلب والناموس اليهودي :‏
‏ لم تُوجَد عقوبة الصلب في الناموس وإنما طبّقها عليهم الرومان بكثرة، حتي ‏أصبحت معتادة عندهم. وكان الناموس ينصّ علي قتل المجدّفين رجمًا بالحجارة ثم ‏يُعَلَّقون بعد ذلك علي شجرة كعقوبة إضافيّة دلالة علي أنَّهم كانوا مجدِّفين علي الله ‏ومتّهمين من قِبَلَه. وكان لابد أنْ تُدْفَن الجثة في نفس اليوم حتي لا تُدَنِّس الأرض ‏لأنَّ المُعَلَّق كان يُعْتَبَر ملعونًا، " وَإِذَا كَانَ عَلى إِنْسَانٍ خَطِيَّةٌ حَقُّهَا المَوْتُ فَقُتِل وَعَلقْتَهُ عَلى خَشَبَةٍ فَلا تَبِتْ جُثَّتُهُ عَلى الخَشَبَةِ بَل تَدْفِنُهُ فِي ذَلِكَ اليَوْمِ لأَنَّ المُعَلقَ مَلعُونٌ مِنَ اللهِ. فَلا تُنَجِّسْ أَرْضَكَ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَصِيباً»." (تث21/22-23) .‏

‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 135 –​‏4 - في الطريق إلى الجلجثة (الجمجمة) :‏
‏ بعد الحكم علي الرب يسوع المسيح بالصلب وجلده خرج من دار الولاية حاملاً ‏صليبه الذي سيُصْلَب عليه وسار به في شوارع أورشليم وطرقها الأكثر ازدحامًا ‏وسط حرّاسه من أربعة جنود وقائد مائة ومحاطًا بجماهير غفيرة لا حصر لها، ‏ونظرًا لأنَّه كان قد قضى أسبوعًا مثيرًا في أورشليم إنتهي بمعاناته في البستان ‏وهروب تلاميذه عند القبض عليه وظلَّ يُحاكم طوال الليل من الساعة الواحدة ليلاً ‏وحتى التاسعة صباحًا ( بتوقيتنا الحالي ) أمام رؤساء الكهنة والسنهدرين وأمام ‏بيلاطس البنطي وهيرودس وقد عاني أثناء هذه المحاكمات كل صنوف الإهانة ‏والسخرية من سبٍّ ولطمٍ وركلٍ وضربٍ وبصقٍ علي وجهه وجلدٍ، وكان ظهره ‏متورِّمًا ومتهرئًا وممزقًا من شدّة وقسوة سياط الجلادين المركب بها قطع من ‏الرصاص أو العظم انغرست في لحمه بقسوة وعنف إلي جانب آلام إكليل الشوك ‏الذي انغرست أشواكه في رأسه فسببت له آلاماً شديدة وصارت تنزف بغزارة، ‏وكما كان جسده ينزف كان قلبه يُدْمِى بسبب ما لاقاه من نكران وجحود، فنال منه ‏التعب والإجهاد الشديد ولم يقوَ علي حمل الصليب فسقط به علي الأرض عدَّة ‏مرات، كما يؤكِّد التقليد، فسَخَّر الجند الرومان أحد المارة، وهو سمعان القيراوني‏، ليحمل معه الصليب " وَفِيمَا هُمْ خَارِجُونَ وَجَدُوا إِنْسَاناً قَيْرَوَانِيّاً اسْمُهُ سِمْعَانُ فَسَخَّرُوهُ لِيَحْمِلَ صَلِيبَهُ." (مت27/32) ، " أَمْسَكُوا سِمْعَانَ رَجُلاً قَيْرَوَانِيّاً كَانَ آتِياً مِنَ الْحَقْلِ وَوَضَعُوا عَلَيْهِ الصَّلِيبَ لِيَحْمِلَهُ خَلْفَ يَسُوعَ." ‏‏(لو23/26) .‏
‏ كان سمعان هذا من مدينة القيروان بشمال أفريقيا والتي كان بها مستعمرة تضمّ ‏عددًا كبيرًا من اليهود وقد جاء ليحضر الفصح في أورشليم ولزيارة الهيكل ولما ‏سخَّره الجنود الرومان ليحمل الصليب خلف السيّد لم يكن يجرؤ أنْ يرفض طلبهم ‏هذا فحمل الصليب مُسَخَّرًا ولكن شئ عجيب قد حدث، لا ندركه، جعل سمعان ‏يري ما لم يره الجند ويجد في شخص السيد المسيح المتجِّه إلي ساحة الإعدام ما ‏
‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 136 –​جعله يُؤمن به ويُصبح هو وأولاده وزوجته من أتباعه بل ومن المتقدّمين في ‏الكنيسة، والمعروفين في كنيسة رومية بالذات، فيقول عنه القدّيس مرقس في ‏إنجيله الذي دوّنَه في رومية " سِمْعَانُ الْقَيْرَوَانِيُّ أَبُو أَلَكْسَنْدَرُسَ وَرُوفُسَ " ‏‏(مر15/21)، ويكتب القدّيس بولس في رسالته إلى رومية مسلمًا علي روفس هذا ابن ‏سمعان وعلي أمّه زوجة سمعان التي يعتبرها أمّه، "سَلِّمُوا عَلَى رُوفُسَ الْمُخْتَارِ فِي الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى أُمِّهِ أُمِّي." (رو16/13). فقد استطاع السيّد. المحكوم عليه بالإعدام صلبًا، ‏وهو حامل صليب العار والهوان أنْ يحوِّل سمعان هذا إلي أحد اتباعه المؤمنين به‏‏. فهل يمكن أنْ يكون آخر غير المسيح ؟؟!! كلا. لأنَّه لا يستطيع أنْ يفعل ذلك ‏سوي المسيح وحده.‏
‏ وفي الطريق إلي الجلجثة، " وَتَبِعَهُ جُمْهُورٌ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ وَالنِّسَاءِ اللَّوَاتِي كُنَّ يَلْطِمْنَ أَيْضاً وَيَنُحْنَ عَلَيْهِ." (لو23/27)، وكان ضمن هؤلاء كثيرون من الذين اِتّبعوه ‏عندما دخل أورشليم ظافرًا منتصرًا وكثيرون من أتباعه غير المعروفين لرؤساء ‏الكهنة وبعض اتباعه الذين كانوا يتابعونه من بعيد، كما فعل بطرس وقت المحاكمة ‏‏(لو22/54)، وكثيرات من النسوة اللواتي كن ينحن عليه، وبرغم ما كان يقاسيه من ‏آلام جعلته يسقط تحت حمل الصليب إلا أنَّه أشفق عليهن وعلي المصير القادم علي ‏أورشليم واتجه إليهن، محذرًا من الدينونة الآتية عليها بسبب رفضها للمسيح ‏وتسليمها له ليموت ميته العار والهوان ، وقال " يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ لاَ تَبْكِينَ عَلَيَّ بَلِ ابْكِينَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُنَّ وَعَلَى أَوْلاَدِكُنَّ لأَنَّهُ هُوَذَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي يَقُولُونَ فِيهَا: طُوبَى لِلْعَوَاقِرِ وَالْبُطُونِ الَّتِي لَمْ تَلِدْ وَالثُّدِيِّ الَّتِي لَمْ تُرْضِعْ. حِينَئِذٍ يَبْتَدِئُونَ يَقُولُونَ لِلْجِبَالِ: اسْقُطِي عَلَيْنَا وَلِلآكَامِ: غَطِّينَا. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانُوا بِالْعُودِ الرَّطْبِ يَفْعَلُونَ هَذَا فَمَاذَا يَكُونُ بِالْيَابِسِ؟». " (لو23/28-31).‏
‏ وهو هنا يشفق ويتنبّأ ويحذِّر برغم الآلام الرهيبة التي كان يُعانيها والموت ‏الرهيب الذي كان ذاهبًا إليه، فقد أشفق عليهُنَّ من المصير الأتي علي المدينة ومن ‏
‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 137 –​فيها وتنبَّأ بالحصار والدمار والمصير المظلم الذي ستواجهه والويلات التي سيعانيها ‏سكانها لدرجة أنَّ النساء اللواتي لم يحبلن ولم ينجبن يكنَّ محظوظات في تلك الأيام ‏التي ستكون فيها قسوة الحصار والويلات التي يُعانيها الشعب بسببه وقسوة الرومان ‏العظيمة حتي أنَّ الناس سيبحثون عن الموت من الجوع والعطش واليأس الذي ‏يوصل بعضهم إلي درجة يأكلون فيها لحوم البشر بعد أن يكونوا قد أكلوا جميع ‏الحيوانات الطاهرة والنجسة. ويُوضِّح ذلك بما لاقاه هو نفسه علي أيدي صالبيه، ‏فإنْ كانوا قد عاملوه بهذه القسوة وهم يعلمون أنَّه برئ فكيف سيتعاملون مع العصاة ‏والمتمردين والثوار في زمن ذلك الحصار والدمار الذي تنبَّأ به، كما يتضمَّن قوله ‏أيضًا أنَّه إذا كان بنو إسرائيل قد فعلوا ذلك بملكهم الإلهي الذي استقبلوه بالمزامير ‏وسعف النخل فكم وكم ستكون دينونة الله عليهم وهم الأشرار العصاة.‏
‏ وقد تمَّ ما تنبَّأ به السيّد المسيح حرفيًا سنه 70م فقد حاصر الرومان المدينة ‏ودمّروها وأحرقوا الهيكل وهلك في أورشليم أكثر من مليون يهودي في أيام قليلة. ‏والسؤال الآن : _هل يمكن أنْ يكون هذا الشخص، الذي حوَّل سمعان المُسَخَّر لحمل ‏صليبه إلي أحد المؤمنين به والذي أشفق علي الباكيات عليه وعلي مصير أورشليم ‏والذي تنبَّأ عن ما سيحدث لهذا الشعب وهذه المدينة في المستقبل القريب، وهو في ‏هذا الموقف الرهيب، إنسانًا آخر غير المسيح ؟؟!!__والإجابة : كلا، لا يمكن أنْ ‏يكون هذا سوي المسيح " رب المجد " الذي يقدر علي كل شئ في أي وقت وتحت ‏أي ظرف، خاصة وأنَّه وضع نفسه تحت هذه الظروف بإرادته.‏_
‏
5 - على الصليب بين لصين :‏
‏ ثم وصلوا بالسيّد إلى " مَوْضِعِ «جُلْجُثَةَ» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ مَوْضِعُ «جُمْجُمَةٍ»." (مر15/22) ‏وجردوه من ملابسه وقسمها الجنود الأربعة على أنفسهم ثم القوا قرعة على ‏القميص " أَخَذُوا ثِيَابَهُ وَجَعَلُوهَا أَرْبَعَةَ أَقْسَامٍ لِكُلِّ عَسْكَرِيٍّ قِسْماً. وَأَخَذُوا الْقَمِيصَ أَيْضاً. وَكَانَ الْقَمِيصُ بِغَيْرِ خِيَاطَةٍ مَنْسُوجاً كُلُّهُ مِنْ فَوْقُ. 
‏‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 138 –​فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «لاَ نَشُقُّهُ بَلْ نَقْتَرِعُ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنْ يَكُونُ». " (يو19/23-24)، ولم يبقَ له سوي مئزر - ساتر ‏عورة - كما يقول التقليد.‏
‏ ثم قدموا له " أَعْطَوْهُ خَلاًّ مَمْزُوجاً بِمَرَارَةٍ لِيَشْرَبَ.. " وذلك لتخفيف آلامه*(7)* ‏ولكنه " وَلَمَّا ذَاقَ لَمْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يَشْرَبَ " (مت27/34)، لأنَّه لم يردْ تخفيف آلامه بل فضَّل ‏أنْ يشرب الكأس حتي الثمالة ثم ألقوه علي خشبة الصليب بقسوة وفظاظة وعنف ‏ودقُّوا المسامير الطويلة والغليظة في يديه ورجليه مُعَلَّقين إيَّاه علي الصليب أو كما ‏يقول القدّيس بولس الرسول "مُسَمِّراً ايَّاهُ بِالصَّلِيبِ " (كو2/14). " وَصَلَبُوا مَعَهُ لِصَّيْنِ وَاحِداً عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَآخَرَ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ. " (مر15/27)، " وَيَسُوعُ فِي الْوَسْطِ. " ‏‏(يو19/18) وذلك للتشهير به وزيادة في تحقيره وكان صليبه مرتفعًا عنهما زيادة في ‏السخرية.‏
‏ وكان الجميع يعيِّرونه وكذلك أيضًا اللصان المصلوبان معه (مر15/29-32؛ ‏مت27/39-44). ولكنه هو كان يفكر بصورةٍ أخري وبأسلوبٍ آخر يتّفق مع جلاله ‏وعظمته وشخصيّته الإلهيّة:‏
‏1 - فبينما كان الجنود يدقُّون المسامير في يدَيه ورجلَيه بقسوةٍ وعنفٍ صلي لهم ‏وقال " يَا أَبَتَاهُ اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ " (لو23/34) ، ولو كان ‏المصلوب شخصًا آخر غير المسيح لصرخ بجنون وسبَّ ولَعَنَ وجدَّف ولكنَّه كان ‏يعلم أنَّهم يفعلون به ذلك وهم يجهلون حقيقته " لأَنْ لَوْ عَرَفُوا لَمَا صَلَبُوا رَبَّ الْمَجْدِ. ‏‏" (1كو2/8)، كما أنَّه وهو في هذه الظروف الرهيبة طبَّق كما سبق أنْ نادى به " ‏ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ " (مت5/44).
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*‏(7) كانت بعض سيدات أورشليم الرحيمات يحضرون هذا المشروب ليعمل كمخدر ومخفف لآلام بعض المصلوبين عملاً بقول سليمان الحكيم "أعطوا مسكراً لهالك وخمراً لمرى النفس" أم 6:31.*

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 139 –​‏2 - وأثناء تجديف أحد اللصين عليه أشرق نوراً في قلب الآخر ، اللص اليمين كما ‏يذكر التقليد، وأدرك حقيقة المسيح والذي يبدو أنَّه شاهد وسمع أقواله أو علي الأقل ‏سمع عن أعماله وأقواله قبل القبض عليه كما أنَّه شاهده علي الصليب في سموّ ‏وجلال وعظمة غير معهودين في المصلوبين العاديين فأدرك أنَّه أكثر من مجرَّد ‏إنسان بل وأدرك أنَّه المسيح الآتي إلي العالم والذي له السلطان والملكوت، كما ‏تنبأ دانيال النبي (دا 7/13-14)، فوبخ زميله قائلاً "أوَلاَ أَنْتَ تَخَافُ اللهَ إِذْ أَنْتَ تَحْتَ هَذَا الْحُكْمِ بِعَيْنِهِ؟ أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَبِعَدْلٍ لأَنَّنَا نَنَالُ اسْتِحْقَاقَ مَا فَعَلْنَا وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ شَيْئاً لَيْسَ فِي مَحَلِّهِ». ثُمَّ قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «اذْكُرْنِي يَا رَبُّ مَتَى جِئْتَ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ». " (لو23/40-42)، ‏عرف السيّد صدق كلمات اللص وقبل توبته ووعده بأنَّه سيكون معه في الفردوس " ‏ فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ تَكُونُ مَعِي فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ»." (لو23/43) أي ‏في مقرِّ أرواح الأبرار والقديسين، وهنا بدأ يتحقق قول المسيح " وَأَنَا إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ " (يو12/32).‏
‏3 - وكان يقف بالقرب من الصليب المعلَّق عليه كثيرات من النساء اللواتي صعدن ‏معه من الجليل منهن أُمه مريم العذراء وأخت أمه مريم زوجة كلوبا وسالومي ‏ومريم المجدلية (مر15/40-41)، وكان يقف هناك أيضًا يوحنا الحبيب ابن زبدي، ‏التلميذ الذي كان معروفًا عند رئيس الكهنة (يو18/15). وكانت العذراء في تلك ‏اللحظة تعاني مما سبق وتنبَّأ به سمعان الشيخ عندما ذهبت به إلى الهيكل لتقدم له ‏ذبيحة كما حسب الناموس ، قائلاً " وَأَنْتِ أَيْضاً يَجُوزُ فِي نَفْسِكِ سَيْفٌ " (لو2/22-35)‏، فأشفق السيّد علي أمّه (برغم ما كان يعانيه من آلام) من الحزن والوحدة ومما قد ‏يحدث لها من اليهود فسلّمها لتلميذه الحبيب يوحنا " فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أُمَّهُ وَالتِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُحِبُّهُ وَاقِفاً قَالَ لِأُمِّهِ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ هُوَذَا ابْنُكِ». ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلتِّلْمِيذِ: «هُوَذَا أُمُّكَ». وَمِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ أَخَذَهَا التِّلْمِيذُ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ. " (يو19/26-27).‏
‏4 - ثم عمَّت الظُلمة الأرض كلها من الساعة السادسة إلى الساعة التاسعة ‏‏(مت27/45) ، أي من الساعة الثانية عشرة إلي الثالثة ظهرًا بتوقيتنا الحالي.‏

‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 140 –​‏ اختفت الشمس في عزّ الظهر ورفضت أنْ تُشرق علي الأرض التي يتألّم عليها ‏سيّد الكون وعبَّرت الطبيعة عن حزنها لآلام الفادي كما سبق أنْ عبَّرت عن فرحها ‏بميلاده فأشرق نجمًا من المشرق وأضاء السماء (مت2/2و10) ابتهاجًا بذلك الميلاد. ‏وفي أثناء ساعات الظلمة الثلاث هذه إجتاز الآلام النفسيّة والروحيّة وإحتجب وجه ‏الآب عنه كنائب وبديل عن الخطاة. فقد كان في هذه الساعات كما قال يوحنا ‏المعمدان " حَمَلُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ." (يو1/29)، وكما تنبَّأ إشعياء النبي " مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا." (إش53/5)، برغم أنَّه البار الذي لم ‏يعرف خطية، إجتاز المرحلة التي كان يجب أنْ يدخلها الخطاة، مرحلة الآلام ‏الروحيّة واحتجاب وجه الآب ومن ثمَّ صرخ مصليًا إلي الآب كنائب عن البشرية " ‏ إِيلِي إِيلِي لَمَا شَبَقْتَنِي» أَيْ: إِلَهِي إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟ " (مت27/46)، فقد بذل نفسه كما ‏قال " فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ " (مت20/28).‏
‏5 - وبعد أن قضى على الصليب ست ساعات ذاق فيها الآلام الرهيبة وعانى ‏طوالها من سكرات الموت وفقد فيها معظم الدم والسوائل التي في جسده وتعرض ‏خلالها إلى حرارة الظهيرة ، خاصة في الساعات الثلاث الأولى التي لم تغرب فيها ‏الشمس ، فشعر بعطش شديد، خاصة من الحمى الشديدة التي انتابته ، وقال " أَنَا عَطْشَانُ " ، يقول الكتاب " بَعْدَ هَذَا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أَنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ كَمَلَ فَلِكَيْ يَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ قَالَ: «أَنَا عَطْشَانُ». وَكَانَ إِنَاءٌ مَوْضُوعاً مَمْلُوّاً خَلاًّ فَمَلَأُوا إِسْفِنْجَةً مِنَ الْخَلِّ وَوَضَعُوهَا عَلَى زُوفَا وَقَدَّمُوهَا إِلَى فَمِهِ. " (يو19/28-29).‏
‏6- وبعد أنْ أخذ الخلَّ رأي أنَّ كلّ شيء قد كَمُل إذ قد تمَّم كلّ ما جاء لأجله كما ‏سبق وخاطب الآب قائلاً " الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَعْمَلَ قَدْ أَكْمَلْتُهُ. " (يو17/4) ، وعلي ‏الصليب كان عمل الفداء قد تمَّ ومن ثمَّ فقد نطق كلماته الأخيرة بصوتٍ عالٍ ‏وبصرخةِ النصر " قَدْ أُكْمِلَ " (يو19/30).‏
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 141 –​7 - ثم أحني رأسه وصلي صلاته الأخيرة علي الصليب مستودعًا روحه بإرادته بين يدي الآب "وَنَادَى يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ فِي يَدَيْكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا أَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ." (لو23/46). أسلم روحه الإنسانيّة بإرادته ورِضاه واِختياره كما ‏سبق أنْ قال " لِهَذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لآخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي». " ‏‏(يو10/17-18).‏

‏6 - العجائب والمعجزات التي رافقت عملية الصلب :‏
‏ حدثت عدَّة ظواهر عجيبة أثناء الصلب وبعد وفاة المسيح مباشرة، فقد اِختفت ‏الشمس وعَمَّتْ الظُلمة علي الأرض مدَّة الثلاث ساعات الثانيّة لصلبه ولحظة موته " ‏ أَظْلَمَتِ الشَّمْسُ وَانْشَقَّ حِجَابُ الْهَيْكَلِ مِنْ وَسَطِهِ." (لو23/45)، " وَإِذَا حِجَابُ الْهَيْكَلِ قَدِ انْشَقَّ إِلَى اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ فَوْقُ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ. وَالأَرْضُ تَزَلْزَلَتْ وَالصُّخُورُ تَشَقَّقَتْ وَالْقُبُورُ تَفَتَّحَتْ وَقَامَ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَجْسَادِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ الرَّاقِدِينَ وَخَرَجُوا مِنَ الْقُبُورِ بَعْدَ قِيَامَتِهِ وَدَخَلُوا الْمَدِينَةَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ وَظَهَرُوا لِكَثِيرِينَ." (مت27/51-53).‏
أ -_احتجاب الشمس:_ هذه الظاهرة التي حدثت أثناء صلبه وعند موته مباشرة تُعْلِن ‏لنا عن غضب الطبيعة بل والكون علي شرِّ الإنسان الذي صَلَبَ البار، وكان ذلك ‏معجزة بكل المقاييس تُبرهن علي أنَّ المصلوب لم يكن سوى "رب المجد " .‏
ب -_انشقاق حجاب الهيكل:_ وحجاب الهيكل هذا هو ستارة سميكة جدًا بسمك ‏راحة اليد وبطول 60 قدم وبعرض 30 قدم وهو كما يقول التلمود والمؤرّخ الكنسي ‏الذي من أصل يهودي أدرشيم*(8)*، مُكَوَّن من 72 مربعًا منسوجًا معًا وكان ثقيلاً ‏لدرجة أنَّه يحتاج إلي 300 كاهن ليُعمل كل منها، وهو ضخم وغالي الثمن جدًا، ‏ويقول المؤرّخ اليهودي والكاهن المعاصر لتلاميذ المسيح يوسيفوس*(9)*أنَّه ستارة ‏بابليّة من نسيج مُطَرَّز بالكتان النقي وباللون الأزرق والقرمزيّ والأرجوانيّ ‏ومُزَيَّن برسومٍ مُطَرَّزة بصورةٍ رائعةٍ. 
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*(8) J.D wight Pentecost, The Words and Works of Jesus. ch. P. 488*
*(9) The Jewish Wars B. 5:4, 5.*
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 142 –​وكان يفصل بين القُدْس الذي تقام فيه ‏العبادة اليوميّة وقدس الأقداس، الذي يُوجد به تابوت العهد وكرسي الرحمة، ‏والذي يُمثِّل الحضور الإلهي ولا يُفتح إلا مرَّةً واحدةً في السنة في يوم عيد الكفارة ‏ولا يدخله إلا رئيس الكهنة هذه المرة الواحدة فقط ليُقَدِّم دم ذبيحة عيد الكفارة ‏العظيم (خر26/33؛لا16/14) التي تعني أنْ تقدم الخطاة إلي الله لا يكون إلا بدمّ الذبائح " وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ تَقْرِيباً يَتَطَهَّرُ حَسَبَ النَّامُوسِ بِالدَّمِ، وَبِدُونِ سَفْكِ دَمٍ لاَ تَحْصُلُ مَغْفِرَةٌ! " (عب ‏‏9/22). وقد استمرَّت هذه الذبيحة الدمويّة تُقدَّم من موسي إلي المسيح، ولكن عند ‏موت المسيح إنشقَّ حجاب الهيكل من أعلي إلي أسفل بقوَّة إلهيّة دون تدخّل أي قوّة ‏ماديّة أو بشريّة فقد إنشقَّ حجاب الهيكل قبل الزلزال مباشرة ولم يكن في إمكان أي ‏قوَّة بشريَّة أو ماديَّة أنْ تشق هذه الستارة التي في سمك راحة اليد والمصنوعة من ‏الكتان الثمين بأي وسيلة ماديّة، وإنما شقتهُ قوَّة إلهيَّة علويَّة علامة علي أنَّ عهد ‏الذبائح قد إنتهي فقد أُزِيلَ الحاجز الذي كان يفصل بين الله والناس بدمِّ المسيح الذي ‏قَدَّم ذاته نيابة عن الخطاة فوُجِدَ فداءً أبديًا.‏
ج -_الزلزال وتفتت الصخور:_ وتلي انشقاق حجاب الهيكل تزلزل الأرض وتشقق ‏الصخور، وهذا الزلزال الذي يفوق الطبيعة أعطى برهاناً واضحاً أنه تم بعمل الله ، ‏وتشققت الصخور إعلاناً بأن الأرض ارتعبت في تلك اللحظة الرهيبة التي حدثت ‏فيها هذه الجريمة المخزية للعالم .‏
د - _قيام أجساد بعض القديسين الراقدين:_ وقام بعض القدّيسين الراقدين من الموت ‏لحظة موته وظهروا للكثيرين بعد قيامته، خاصَّة لتلاميذه، وكانت قيامتهم علامة ‏إلهيَّة ومعجزة سمائيَّة رافقت موته علي الصليب وبرهنت علي أنَّه القادر علي إحياء ‏الموتي حتي عندما فارقت روحه جسده، كما برهنت علي القيامة العامة وعلي أنَّهم ‏كانوا أوَّل ثمار انتصاره علي الموت*(10)*.
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*(10) ) أولئك الموتى الذين عادوا إلى الحياة يرى البعض أنهم من قديسي العهد القديم (أنظر 2بط 4:3) ، ويرى البعض الآخر أنهم من الذين شاهدوا المسيح وآمنوا أنه المسيح الآتي إلى العالم وقد ماتوا قبل صلبه ، ولما قاموا من الموت ظهروا للكثيرين الذين كانوا يعرفونهم وهم أحياء . بينما يرى كثيرون من أباء الكنيسة ومن مفسري العصر الحديث أن أولئك الموتى هم الذين بشرهم المسيح عند نزوله إلى الهاوية بعد موته (1بط 19:3) واصطحبوه إلى المجد عندما صعد إلى السماء .*

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 143 –​‏7 - حقيقية وتاريخية هذه المعجزات والعجائب :‏
‏ ولأنَّ هذه المعجزات والعجائب، أو الظواهر الإعجازيّة التي حدثت وقت صلبه ‏وموته، غير عاديّة، وقد برهنت بصورة قاطعة علي أنَّ المصلوب لم يكن سوي ‏رب المجد، المسيح، فقد زعم البعض عدم صحّتها، بحُجَّة أنَّها، كما يزعمون، ‏غير مُدَوَّنّة في التاريخ العام، فقال أحدهم " هذه حادثة عظيمة لو صحَّت لدوَّنها ‏التاريخ العامّ الذي لم يُشِرْ إلي المسيح بكلمة (حسب إدّعائه). ولو صحَّت أيضًا ‏لآمن الرومان واليهود 000 ولكن (حسب زعمه) لم تردْ أخبار بإيمان أحد من ‏اليهود علي أثر تلك البيِّنات الباهرات!! ". وهذا الإدعاء المبني علي الهوي وغير ‏المدروس لا أساس له من الصحة ويتجاهل حقائق التاريخ المؤكدة .‏
أولاً: لأنَّه عندما صُلب المسيح وحدثت هذه الظواهر الإعجازيَّة لم تكنْ بشارته ‏ورسالته المسيحيّة قد خرجت خارج نطاق فلسطين وسوريا وكان في نظر أهل هذه ‏البلاد مُجَرَّد " نبي اليهود "*(11)* أو " النبي الذي من ناصرة الجليل "*(12)*، وبالتالي فلم ‏يكن أحد قد سمع به كثيرًا خارج فلسطين أو سوريا. كما أنَّ عمليّة القبض عليه ‏ومحاكمته وصلبه وموته لم تستغرق أكثر من 20 ساعة، من بعد عشاء الخميس ‏إلي ما قبل غروب شمس يوم الجمعة، فقد تمَّ كلّ شئ بصورة مفاجئة وسريعة، ‏وهذا لم يجعل أحدًا خارج أورشليم يعرف شيئًا عمَّا حدث إلا بعد ذلك بأيَّام فما بالنا ‏بالعالم الوثنيّ خارج فلسطين.‏
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ*
*(11) يقول الكتاب انه " كان عندهم مثل نبي " (مت5:14؛46:21) .*
*(12) ) متى 11:21 ولم يطلب السيد من تلاميذه أن يذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع وإلى أقصى الأرض كلها إلا بعد قيامته (متى29:28؛ أع8:1). كما أن طلب منهم أن لا يبرحوا أورشليم إلا بعد أن يحل عليهم الروح القدس (لو 49:24).*

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 144 –​ثانياً: وبالرغم من أنَّ كثيرين من كتَّاب التاريخ وعلماء الفلك المعاصرين سجَّلوا ‏حدوث هذه الظواهر وقت حدوثها وفي نفس تاريخها المذكور في الإنجيل إلاَّ إننا لا ‏نتوقَّع منهم أنْ ينسبوا سبب حدوثها لصلب المسيح وموته لأنَّهم لم يكونوا قد سمعوا ‏عنه، وقتها، وإنما نتوقَّع، كما حدث بالفعل، أنْ ينسبوا سبب حدوثها لآلهتهم ‏الوثنيّضة أو يعتبرونها ظواهر طبيعيَّة غير عاديَّة دون أنْ ينسبوا سبب حدوثها لأحد ‏أو لشيء. وهذا ما حدث بالفعل، وعلى سبيل المثال فقد نقل لنا يوليوس الأفريقي ‏Juluis Africanus‏ (200-245م) شهادة اثنين من معاصري هذه الأحداث :‏
‏1_ - فليجون _‏Phlegon‏ والذي سجَّل أنَّه " في زمن طيباريوس قيصر، والقمر في ‏تمامه، حدث كسوف تام للشمس من الساعة السادسة إلي الساعة التاسعة "*(13)*.‏
‏2 _- تالوس_ ‏Thallus‏ الذي سجَّل في الكتاب الثالث من تاريخه الظلمة التي حدثت ‏في ذلك اليوم. وإعتقد أنَّ ما حدث كان " كسوفًا للشمس "، وذلك دون أنْ يذكر ‏سبب هذا الكسوف. ويُعلق يوليوس علي ذلك بقوله " أنَّ العبريّين يحتفلون بعيد ‏الفصح يوم 14 للقمر وقد حدثت آلام المسيح في اليوم السابق للفصح، وكسوف ‏الشمس يحدث فقط عندما يأتي القمر تحت الشمس، وهذا لا يمكن أنْ يحدث إلا في ‏الفترة ما بين اليوم الأخير من الشهر القمري السابق واليوم الأول من الشهر ‏القمري الجديد، وليس في أي وقت آخر "*(14)*.‏
‏ وهذه الحادثة كانت مُسجَّلة في سجَّلات الرومان الرسميَّة؛ إذ يقول القسّ ترتليان ‏‏(140-220م) من قرطاج بشمال أفريقيا؛ أنَّه في نفس الساعة التي أسلم فيها ‏المسيح روحه علي الصليب " اختفي ضوء النهار والشمس في أوج إشراقها 000 ‏وأنتم أنفسكم (أيها الرومان) لديكم وصف لأعجوبة العالم (هذه) مُدوَّن في سجَّلاتكم ‏‏"*(15)*.‏
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​
*(13) Antes N.F. Vol.6 p. 137.*
*(14) Ibid p. 136.*
*(15) Apology: 21.*
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 145 –​كما أنَّ الذين دوََّنوا هذه الظواهر في حينها ونسبوها للآلهة أو اعتبروها ظواهر ‏طبيعيَّة غير عاديّة وآمنوا بالمسيحيّة بعد ذلك وعرفوا أنَّ سبب حدوثها هو صلب ‏المسيح وموته ظلَّت شهادتهم، هذه، محفوظة لنا ولكن في سجّلات المسيحيّة ومن ‏هؤلاء القديس ديوناسيوس الأثيني الذي كان وثنيًا وكان عالمًا في الفلك وقد ذهب ‏إلي مصر ليتبحّر في ذلك العلم وعندما كان في مدينة هيرابوليس يرصد النجوم في ‏وقت صلب المسيح كسفت الشمس علي غير عادتها فإندهش لهذا الكسوف الغير ‏عادي والغير متوقّع والذي دام لمدّة ثلاث ساعات فصرخ قائلاً " إمَّا أنَّ إله الطبيعة ‏يتألَّم أو أنَّ العالم أوشك أنْ ينهدم " وعندما عاد إلي أثينا وسمع القديس بولس ‏الرسول (أع17/34) يتحدَّث عن صلب المسيح وموته وما رافق ذلك من معجزات ‏وعجائب أدرك مغزي ما سبق أنْ شاهده وسجّضله وآمن بالمسيحيَّة وسجَّل لنا هذه ‏الشهادة في رسالته السابعة وصار أوَّل أسقف لأثينا. ‏
ثالثاً: وسُجّلت هذه الظواهر الإعجازية، أيضًا، في الكتب المسيحيّة غير القانونيّة ‏وفي كتب التاريخ اليهودية وفي التلمود اليهودي؛ فقد جاء في الكتاب الأبوكريفي ‏‏(المزيف - المنحول - غير القانوني) والمسمى بـ " الإنجيل بحسب العبرانيين " ‏والذي إقتبس منه القديس جيروم*(16)* سكرتير بابا روما في نهاية القرن الرابع ‏الميلادي، وكذلك في الكتاب الأبوكريفي المسمى بـ "إنجيل الناصريين " والذي إقتبس منه هيمو الأكسيري سنة 850 م أنَّ العتبة العليا ذات الحجم الضخم ورائعة ‏النقوش والمثبت بها حجاب الهيكل قد انشطرت في اللحظة التي مات فيها المسيح ‏وتحوّلت إلي قطع متناثرة " أنَّه في الوقت الذي مات فيه المسيح إنشطرت عتبة ‏الهيكل العليا ذات الحجم الضخم "*(17)*. وهذا نفس ما ذكره المؤرخ اليهودي ‏يوسيفوس*(18)*، ويُضيف، أيضًا أنَّ أصوات علويَّة مرعبة سُمعت تقول " لنرحل من ‏ هذا المسكن "*(19)*، أي الهيكل .

*‏ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​
*(16) The Pulpit com. Vol. 15 p. 594.*
*(17) N. T. Apoc. Vol. 1p. 150.*
*(18) Ibid 153.*

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 146 –​‏ وجاء في التلمود اليهودي ما نصَّه " قبل خراب الهيكل بأربعين سنة انفتحت ‏أبواب الهيكل من تلقاء ذاتها، حتى وبَّخ الحبر يوحنان بن زكاي قائلاً: أيها الهيكل ‏‏00 أيها الهيكل 00 لماذا تضطرب منزعجًا؟ أنا أعلم نهايتك وشيكة الحدوث. لقد ‏تنبأ عنك زكريا بن عدو (زك11/1) حين قال:" اِفْتَحْ أَبْوَابَكَ يَا لُبْنَانُ فَتَأْكُلَ النَّارُ أَرْزَكَ. ‏‏"*(20)*.‏
‏ وذكر المؤرّخ والكاهن اليهوديّ يوسيفوس معاصر تلاميذ المسيح (36-100م) ‏والذي عاصر وعاش بنفسه أحداث خراب أورشليم ودمار الهيكل أنَّه حدثت ‏علامات كثيرة في عيد الفصح تُنْذر وتُنْبِئ بخراب الهيكل القادم، فيذكر أنَّ نجمًا ‏ظهر كسيف ووقف فوق أورشليم واستمر النجم المذنب عام كامل، ثم يتحدَّث عن ‏نور أشرق في الساعة التاسعة من الليل حول المذبح والهيكل وإستمر ساطعًا كضوء ‏النهار لمدة نصف ساعة وإعتبره البسطاء فأل حسن، ولكن الخبراء رأوا فيه نذيرًا ‏بما هو قادم ويذكر أنَّه أثناء نفس العيد وُلدت بقرة، قُدمت للذبيحة، حملاً في وسط ‏الهيكل وأنَّ البوابة الشرقية للرواق الداخلي والتي كانت مصنوعة من نحاس سميك ‏وضخمة جدًا لدرجة أنَّها كانت تحتاج إلي عشرين رجلاً لتحريكها كل ليلة وكانت ‏تُغلق بالمتاريس والقضبان الحديديّة وكان لها أذرع حديدية تغوص بعمق العتبة ‏الصخرية الصلدة، هذه البوابة الضخمة شاهدها الحراس وهي تنفتح ذاتها فأسرعوا ‏وأبلغوا القائد وتمكَّنوا من إغلاقها بجهدٍ شاقٍ وظنَّ غير الخبراء أنَّ هذا فأل حسن ‏وأنَّ الله فتح لهم أبواب السعادة ولكن الحكماء أدركوا أنَّ أمن الهيكل قد إنكسر من ‏ذاته وأنَّ ذلك مقدِّمة لخراب الهيكل القادم*(21)*.‏
‏ وما جاء في التلمود وما ذكره يوسيفوس إلى جانب ما ذكر في الأناجيل ‏
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

<B><FONT face="Times New Roman" color=red size=3><SPAN dir=ltr style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: red; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">(19) Jos. The Jewish


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 147 –​الأبوكريفية يتطابق تماماً مع ما جاء في الإنجيل ولا يتعارض معه ويؤكِّد حقيقية ‏وتاريخية حدوث هذه العجائب والمعجزات .‏
‏ تقرير بيلاطس البنطي إلي الإمبراطور طيباريوس قيصر: أرسل بيلاطس البنطي ‏الوالي تقريرًا إلي الإمبراطور الروماني المعاصر طيباريوس قيصر شرح فيه ‏بإيجاز شديد ما فعله المسيح من أعمال ومعجزات وما حدث في أثناء محاكمته ‏وصلبه وموته وقيامته وقد ذكر هذا التقرير ترتليان (145-220م)*(22)*، كما ذكره ‏أيضًا المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس (264-340م) والذي قال عنه " ولما ذاع في ‏الخارج خبر قيامة مخلصنا العجيبة وصعوده ، فإنَّه جريًا علي العادة القديمة التي ‏سرت بين حكام المقاطعات نحو إرسال تقرير للإمبراطور عن كل الحوادث الجديدة ‏التي تحدث فيها لكي لا يخفي عليه شئ ‏‎–‎‏ جريًا علي هذه العادة بعث بيلاطس ‏البنطي إلي طيباريوس بالأنباء التي ذاعت في الخارج في كل أرجاء فلسطين ‏المتعلقة بقيامة مخلصنا يسوع المسيح من الأموات. وقد أعطي وصفًا أيضًا عن ‏عجائب أخري عرفها منه، وكيف اعتقد الكثيرون نتيجة قيامته من الأموات أنَّه إله ‏‏"*(23)*. وهذا نصَّ ما جاء في رسالة بيلاطس كما جاء في مجموعة آباء ما قبل ‏نيقية*(24)*عما حدث وقت صلبه.‏
‏ " وعندما صُلب كانت هناك ظلمة علي الأرض تمامًا واختفت الشمس تمامًا وبدت ‏السماء مظلمة علي الرغم من أنَّ ذلك كان بالنهار، وظهرت النجوم وكان ضوؤها ‏معتمًا في آنٍ واحدٍ، وكما أعتقد فإنَّ عظمتكم لا تجهلون ذلك، لأنَّه أضيئت ‏مصابيح في العالم كله من الساعة السادسة (12ظهراً) حتى المساء وبدا القمر مثل ‏الدم ولم يضئ طوال الليل برغم أنَّ البدر كان في تمامه . وناح أوريون ‏Orion‏ ‏والنجوم أيضًا علي اليهود للشرِّ الذي فعلوه ".
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ*

<B><FONT face="Times New Roman" color=red size=3><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: red; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">(22) Apol.


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 148 –​رابعاً: واليهود، من رؤساء كهنة وفريسيين وكتبة وغيرهم، الذين شاهدوا هذه ‏الظواهر الإعجازيّة، وخاصّة ما حدث في الهيكل، آمنوا بالمسيحيّة بعد قيامة ‏المسيح وبعد حلول الروح القدس يوم الخمسين وانضموا إليها بالآلاف وكانوا هم ‏أوَّل من حملوا لواءها إلي العالم أجمع. وهذا ما دُوِّن لنا في سفر أعمال الرسل ‏وفي تاريخ الكنيسة في القرون الأولي. ويُعلِّق هيلد ‏Held‏ علي هذه الحقائق ‏الإنجيلية وما حدث في الهيكل بقوله أنَّ هذا النذير ذا المغزي كان بلا شك التفسير ‏لحقيقة أنَّ عدد كبير من الكهنة تحوّلوا إلي المسيحيّة في الأزمنة الرسوليّة الأولي.‏
‏ أما من جهة قيامة كثير من أجساد القديسين الراقدين لحظة موته وظهورهم ‏لكثيرين بعد قيامته فقد سجل لنا القديس أغناطيوس تلميذ بطرس الرسول الذي ‏أستشهد سنة 107م أنَّ المسيح أقام أنبياء من الموت عند مجيئه إلى العالم " أنَّ ‏أنبياء كتلاميذه بالروح كانوا ينتظرونه كمعلم ولأنَّه رجاؤهم فقد أقامهم عند مجيئه ‏‏"*(25)*. كما سجَّل بابياس الذي عاش في بداية القرن الثاني الميلادي (70-155م) ‏وكما نقل لنا عنه المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري أنَّه سمع " قصة عجيبة من ‏بنات فيلبس (الرسول) . لأنّه يقول أنَّ واحدًا قام من الأموات في عصره (عصر ‏فيلبس) "*(26)*.‏

‏8 ‏‎–‎‏ إيمان قائد المئة وبقية الجنود الرومان الذين كانوا يحرسون ‏الصليب :‏
‏ وكما آمن الآلاف من اليهود وانضموا إلي المسيحيّة بسبب ما حدث من قوات ‏وعجائب وقت صلب المسيح وموته، هكذا أيضًا آمن الكثيرون من الرومان بسبب ‏حدوث هذه المعجزات والعجائب، يقول الكتاب " وَأَمَّا قَائِدُ الْمِئَةِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ يَحْرُسُونَ يَسُوعَ فَلَمَّا رَأَوُا الزَّلْزَلَةَ وَمَا كَانَ خَافُوا جِدّاً وَقَالُوا: «حَقّاً كَانَ هَذَا ابْنَ اللَّهِ». " ‏‏(مت27/54)،
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*(25) Magnesians ch.9.*​*(26)** يوسابيوس ك 3ف 9:39*
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 149 –​لقد أدرك قائد المئة والجنود أنَّ ما حدث علي الصليب وأثناء عملية ‏الصلب وما حدث عن موت السيّد المسيح يدلّ علي أنَّ المصلوب لم يكنْ مُجَرَّد ‏إنسان عاديّ، بلّ أكثر من ذلك وأعظم، فقد سمعوا بآذانهم كلمات المسيح علي ‏الصليب وشاهدوا بعيونهم ما حدث ومن ثم فهموا ما قاله رؤساء الكهنة وهم ‏يسخرون منه " إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَانْزِلْ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ!" (مت27/40)، وربما كانوا أيضًا ‏قد سمعوا قولهم لبيلاطس " يَجِبُ أَنْ يَمُوتَ لأَنَّهُ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ابْنَ اللَّهِ " (يو19/7)، فآمنوا ‏أنَّـه حقًا كـان " ابْنَ اللَّهِ ".‏

‏9 ‏‎–‎‏ أقوال المصلوب وتصرفاته هل يمكن أن تكون لغير المسيح ؟
‏ بعد أنْ استعرضنا عمليّة الصلب من جميع جوانبها نأتي إلي هذا السؤال الهام: ‏
_هل يمكن أنْ تحدث تلك الظواهر الإعجازيّة لو كان المصلوب إنسان آخر غير ‏المسيح؟ _
_وهل يمكن أنْ يتصرف هذا الآخر نفس التصرّفات وتخرج منه نفس ‏الأقوال التي صدرت من فم المصلوب؟ _
والإجابة بالقطع كلا، فلا يمكن أنْ تغيب ‏الشمس في عزّ الظهيرة ولا أنْ تتزلّزل الأرض ولا أنْ تنشق الصخور ولا أنْ ‏ينشقّ حجاب الهيكل لموت أيّ إنسان مهما كان، إلاَّ لموت المسيح فقط، فهو البار ‏وربّ المجد.‏
ولا يمكن أنْ تخرج الكلمات التي خرجت من فمه الطاهر من فم مصلوب آخر، فقد ‏كان ينتاب المصلوبين نوبات من الهلع والجنون والصرع والتشنج وكان يخرج من ‏أفواههم، نتيجة لذلك، سبّ وتجديف وصراخ، وهذا ما فعله اللصَّان اللذان صُلِبَا ‏معه والتي وصلت بهما درجة الهلع واليأس إلي التجديف علي المسيح ذاته حتي ‏أدرك اللصّ اليمين، في لحظات نورانيّة خطأه وتاب، بينما كان المسيح برغم كثرة ‏الآلام وسكرات الموت هو الحمل الوديع محبّ البشر، فقد غفر لصالبيه وشفع فيهم ‏لدي الآب، وقَبِلَ توبة اللصّ التائب ووعده بالفردوس في نفس اليوم، وترفَّق بأمِّه ‏العذراء وسلَّمها لتلميذه الحبيب، وفي ساعات الظلمة صرخ معلنًا احتجاب وجه ‏

‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 150 –​الآب عنه بسبب اجتيازه الآلام الروحيّة كنائب عن البشريّة، وفي النهاية أعلن أنَّ ‏كلّ ما جاء لأجله قد أُكمل، وعندما أسلم روحه البشريّة بإرادته استودعها في يَدَيّ ‏الآب.‏
والغريب أنَّ المعارضين لصلب المسيح أدركوا ذلك ولم يعترضوا علي أي تصرّف ‏أو قول صدر من المسيح أو نسبوه لغيره ولكن أحدهم زعم " أنَّ التلاميذ كانوا ‏واقفين من بعيد ولم يقترب أحد منهم إلي المصلوب ولم يتحدّث إليه "، وإعتبر أنَّ ‏ما ذُكر في الإنجيل هو من روايات التلاميذ أنفسهم !! ونقول لهذا وأمثاله هل يقبل ‏عقل إنسان مؤمن بوحي الله والكتب الموحي بها أنَّ التلاميذ الحواريّين الذين قيل ‏عنهم " وَإِذْ أَوْحَيْتُ إِلَى الْحَوَارِيِّينَ أَنْ آمِنُوا بِي وَبِرَسُولِي (المسيح) قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَاشْهَدْ ‏بِأَنَّنَا مُسْلِمُونَ " (المائدة: 111) . وأنَّهم " أَنْصَارُ اللَّهِ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ " (آل عمران: 52)، ‏وأنصار المسيح ، وأنَّهم قالوا " رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا بِمَا أَنْزَلْتَ وَاتَّبَعْنَا الرَّسُولَ (المسيح) فَاكْتُبْنَا ‏مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ " (آل عمران: 53) . والذين قال لهم المسيح " وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُوداً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ" (أع1/8)، هل يمكن أنْ ‏يكونوا ملفّقي روايات ؟!! بالطبع كلا وحاشا.‏
‏ كما أنَّ كثيرين من أتباع المسيح كانوا قريبين من الصليب بدرجة كافية ليروا كل ‏شئ ويسمعوا كل ما قاله وعلي رأس هؤلاء مريم العذراء التي خاطبها مباشرة ‏وعندما سلَّمها لتلميذه يوحنا وتلميذه الحبيب ابن زبدي الذي تسلَّم منه مباشرة أُمه ‏العذراء والذي تابع محاكمة المسيح وصلبه عن قرب ودون خوف لأنه كان معروفاً ‏عند رئيس الكهنة (يو15/18)، وكان هناك أيضًا العشرات من تلاميذ المسيح غير ‏المعروفين*(27)*والذين قصُّوا لبقيَّة التلاميذ ما حدث أثناء عمليّة الصلب. وكذلك ‏العشرات من رؤساء الكهنة الذين آمنوا ولكن خفية بسبب الخوف من الطرد من ‏المجمع اليهودي (يو12/42)،
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*(27) يذكر القديس بولس الرسول أن السيد المسيح بعد قيامته ظهر دفعة واحدة لأكثر من خمسمائة أخ (1كو 6:15) وبالطبع كان العشرات من هؤلاء عند الصليب وقريبين منه جداً دون خوف لأنهم كانوا غير معروفين لرؤساء الكهنة’.*

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 151 –​ولكنهم علي أيَّة حال كانوا تلاميذه وانضموا إلي ‏المسيحيّة بعد قيامته، هؤلاء كانوا واقفين دون خوف وشاهدوا كل شئ وسمعوا كل ‏ما قيل بكل دقة وقصُّوه علي بقيّة التلاميذ. وهذه الحقائق تؤكِّد بصورة جازمة أنَّ ‏المصلوب لم يكن سوي شخص السيد المسيح. كما أنَّ كثيرين من الجماهير التي ‏كانت محتشدة حول الصليب وشاهدوا ما حدث وسمعوا ما قاله السيد ندموا لأنهم ‏وافقوا رؤساء الكهنة على صلبه "وَكُلُّ الْجُمُوعِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مُجْتَمِعِينَ لِهَذَا الْمَنْظَرِ لَمَّا أَبْصَرُوا مَا كَانَ رَجَعُوا وَهُمْ يَقْرَعُونَ صُدُورَهُمْ." (لو23/48) ، ‏حزنًا وندمًا وأسفًا.
‏
‏10 - دفن جسد المسيح وشهادة يوسف الرامي ونيقوديموس :‏
أ - التأكد من موته وطعن جنبه بحربة :‏
‏ حسب عادة الرومان كان يجب أنْ يظلّ المصلوبين علي الصليب حتي يموتوا ‏ويتعفّنوا أو يدفنهم أحد. ولكن حسب الناموس اليهودي كان يجب أنْ لا تبيت جثث ‏المصلوبين علي الصليب، ونظرًا لأنَّ عمليّة الصلب تمّت يوم الجمعة وكان يوم ‏استعداد واليوم التالي هو يوم السبت المقدّس عند اليهود وكان هذا السبت بالذات هو ‏بداية عيد الفصح العظيم والذي كان يوم الجمعة استعدادًا له لذا كان يجب أنْ يموت ‏المصلوبين ويُدفنوا قبل غروب شمس يوم الجمعة؛ " وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْمَسَاءُ إِذْ كَانَ الاِسْتِعْدَادُ - أَيْ مَا قَبْلَ السَّبْتِ - " (مر15/42). وكانت عمليّة كسر سيقان المصلوبين ‏عمليّة قانونيّة في القانون الروماني تسمى " بضربة الرحمة"، وكذلك كان الطعن ‏بالحربة، وكانت هذه العمليّة تتمّ بضرب الساقين بمطرقة خشبيّة ثقيلة، وبرغم ‏فظاعة هذه الضربة كانوا يرون أنَّها تُعجّل بموت المصلوبين وتُنهي عذابهم علي ‏الصليب " فَأَتَى الْعَسْكَرُ وَكَسَرُوا سَاقَيِ الأَوَّلِ وَالآخَرِ الْمَصْلُوبَيْنِ مَعَهُ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمَّا جَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ لَمْ يَكْسِرُوا سَاقَيْهِ لأَنَّهُمْ رَأَوْهُ قَدْ مَاتَ. " (يو19/32-33)، لقد مات ‏المسيح في زمن قياسي ولم يبقَ علي الصليب إلا ستّ ساعات فقط فلمَّا أتي العسكر ‏إليه ليكسروا ساقيه ليعجلوا بموته وجدوه قد مات ، نعم مات هكذا سريعًا لسببين ‏
‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 152 –​الأول هو أنَّه قَبِلَ الموت بإرادته واَسْلَم روحه للآب بإرادته كما سبق أن أكد " لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. " (يو10/18) ، والثاني راجع لما عاناه ‏طوال حوالي 20 ساعة متواصلة من آلام نفسيّة وجسديّة، خاصّة وأنَّه قُبض عليه ‏وحُوكم ليلاً وأُهين إلي جانب ما لاقاه من ضربٍ ولطمٍ ولكمٍ والذي انتهي بجلده ‏جلدات وحشيّة قطعت لحمه في معظم أجزاء جسده إضافة إلي إكليل الشوك الذي ‏إنغرست أشواكه في رأسه. وبرغم أنَّ الجنود تأكدوا تمامًا من موته بخبرتهم إلاَّ ‏أنَّ واحد منهم أراد أنْ يكون مطمئن تمامًا إلي موته، خاصَّة وأنَّ الأمر بالتعجيل ‏بموت المصلوبين كان صادرًا من الوالي الروماني، كما أنَّ المصلوب ذاته كان ذا ‏أهميّة قصوي لكل من اليهود والوالي، لذا طعن جنبه بحربة اخترقت القلب ومزقته ‏تمامًا " لَكِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ. " (يو19/34)‏، كان الجندي مدربًا علي هذه الطعنة. والتي يقول العلماء أنَّها ‏كانت تُطعن من اليمين إلي اليسار لكي تخترق القلب وتمزّقه، وعلي إثر هذه ‏الضربة التي اخترقت القلب ومزقته " خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ." من جنبه بالرغم من أنَّه كان ‏قد مات، وهذه علامة أخري تؤكِّد لنا أنَّه بالرغم من أنَّ الجسد كان ميتًا إلاَّ أنَّه لم ‏ير فسادًا ؛ يقول العلامة أوريجانوس (185-254م) : " في الأجساد الميتة الأخري ‏يتجمد الدم ولا يخرج منه ماء نقي. ولكننا نجد العجب في حالة الجسد الميت ‏ليسوع فإنَّه حتي بعد الموت كان في الجسد دم وماء، خرجا من جنبه "*(28)*، ويقول ‏وستكوت العالم وأسقف كرسي درهام بإنجلترا :‏
‏ " نحن نؤمن أنَّه من اللحظة التي مات فيها المسيح بدأ جسد الرب يأخذ استعداده ‏بالتغيرات التي انتهت بإستعلان القيامة. وأنَّ خروج دم وماء من جنبه يلزم أنْ ‏يُعتبر كعلامة حياة من موت "*(29)*.
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــ*

*(28) Ag. Celsus 2:36.*​*(29)** شرح إنجيل القديس يوحنا، الأب متى المسكين جـ 1226:2*

‏‏ ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 153 –​والعجيب أنَّ ما طلبه رؤساء اليهود هنا صار شهادة عليهم وعلي من يزعمون ‏الآن أنَّ المسيح لم يمتْ علي الصليب، لأنَّه بإصرارهم علي إنهاء حياة المصلوبين ‏بكسر سيقانهم كذلك طعن الجندي المدرب جيدًا لجنب المسيح بحربة مدببة اخترقت ‏القلب ومزّقته فقد حرموا من موقف كان يمكن أنْ يستغلوه ويزعموا، بعد قيامته، ‏مع القائلين الآن، أنَّ المسيح لم يمتْ علي الصليب وإنما كان قد أغمي عليه فقط ثم ‏فاق من غيبوبته في القبر، ولكن بعدما حدث وتأكَّد بصورة قاطعة لا لبس فيها أنَّ ‏المسيح قد مات حقًا علي الصليب فقد حرم كلاهما من هذه الفرصة التي تناسب ‏خبثهم المعهود وأفكارهم الضالة، حيث إنَّهما، كليهما، يقولون ما لا يؤمنون به ‏لمجرد التشكيك.‏
ب ‏‎–‎‏ الدفن :‏
‏ بعد ذلك جاء يوسف الرامي وطلب من بيلاطس الإذن بدفن جسد المسيح، وهذا ‏الرجل كان غنيًا ومشيرُا وشريفًا وصالحًا بارًا وعضوًا في السنهدرين، كما كان ‏أيضًا منتظرًا لملكوت السموات وتلميذًا خفيًّا للسيّد المسيح ومن ثمَّ فلم يكن موافقًا ‏علي القبض علي المسيح ومحاكمته وصلبه، يقول الكتاب : " وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْمَسَاءُ جَاءَ رَجُلٌ غَنِيٌّ مِنَ الرَّامَةِ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ - وَكَانَ هُوَ أَيْضاً تِلْمِيذاً لِيَسُوعَ." (مت27/57)، " ‏جَاءَ يُوسُفُ الَّذِي مِنَ الرَّامَةِ مُشِيرٌ شَرِيفٌ وَكَانَ هُوَ أَيْضاً مُنْتَظِراً مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ " ‏‏(مر15/43)، " وَإِذَا رَجُلٌ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ وَكَانَ مُشِيراً وَرَجُلاً صَالِحاً بَارّاً - هَذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ مُوافِقاً لِرَأْيِهِمْ وَعَمَلِهِمْ وَهُوَ مِنَ الرَّامَةِ مَدِينَةٍ لِلْيَهُودِ. وَكَانَ هُوَ أَيْضاً يَنْتَظِرُ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ. " (لو23/50-51)، " ‏ثُمَّ إِنَّ يُوسُفَ الَّذِي مِنَ الرَّامَةِ وَهُوَ تِلْمِيذُ يَسُوعَ وَلَكِنْ خُفْيَةً لِسَبَبِ الْخَوْفِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ " (يو19/38) . هذا الرجل الذي ‏كان تلميذًا للسيد المسيح ولكن لم يعلنْ الحقيقة مثله مثل المئات من رؤساء اليهود، ‏فقد " آمَنَ بِهِ (المسيح) ذَلِكَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ أَيْضاً غَيْرَ أَنَّهُمْ لِسَبَبِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ لَمْ يَعْتَرِفُوا بِهِ لِئَلا يَصِيرُوا خَارِجَ الْمَجْمَعِ " (يو12/42)، هذا الرجل تجاسر ‏عند موته " فَتَجَاسَرَ وَدَخَلَ إِلَى بِيلاَطُسَ وَطَلَبَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ. " ‏‏(مر15/43). ‏
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 154 –​كان لابد أنْ يحصل علي إذن الوالي التي كانت الأمور في يده فدخل علي بيلاطس الوالي ‏الروماني، بحكم موقعه كأحد رؤساء اليهود وكأحد أثريائهم " وَطَلَبَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ " ‏، إذ أنَّه بعدما شاهد بنفسه ما حدث من عجائب ومعجزات حدثت عند صلب المسيح ‏وموته زال عنه كل خوف وعمل ما لم يستطيع تلاميذ المسيح عمله غير عابيء بما ‏سيُقال عنه أو يُتخذ ضده، فقد كان الله قد أعدَّه لهذه المهمّة لأنَّه لو لم يفعل ذلك ‏لكان اليهود قد دفنوا السيد في إحدي المقبرتَين العامّتَين وكان طلب يوسف الرامي ‏هذا سبب تعجّب واندهاش من الوالي فلما تأكد من قائد المئة أنَّه مات هكذا سريعًا ‏وعلي غير المعتاد أمر " فَأَمَرَ بِيلاَطُسُ حِينَئِذٍ أَنْ يُعْطَى الْجَسَدُ. " (مت27/58)، " فَتَعَجَّبَ بِيلاَطُسُ أَنَّهُ مَاتَ كَذَا سَرِيعاً. فَدَعَا قَائِدَ الْمِئَةِ وَسَأَلَهُ: «هَلْ لَهُ زَمَانٌ قَدْ مَاتَ؟» وَلَمَّا عَرَفَ مِنْ قَائِدِ الْمِئَةِ وَهَبَ الْجَسَدَ لِيُوسُفَ. " (مر 15/44-45) دون تردّد.‏
‏ " وَجَاءَ أَيْضاً نِيقُودِيمُوسُ الَّذِي أَتَى أَوَّلاً إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ مَزِيجَ مُرٍّ وَعُودٍ نَحْوَ مِئَةِ مَناً." (يو19/39)، وكان نيقوديموس هذا " مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ 000 رَئِيسٌ لِلْيَهُودِ. ‏‏" (يو3/1)، وكان من المؤمنين بيسوع المسيح وسبق له أنْ قابله ليلاً " هَذَا جَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ قَدْ أَتَيْتَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مُعَلِّماً لأَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ هَذِهِ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ مَعَهُ». " (يو3/2)، وإستفسر منه عن أمورٍ روحيّة، كما سبق ‏له أنْ دافع عنه في مجلس السنهدرين الذي كان عضوًا فيه عندما أدانوا السيد دون ‏أنْ يستمعوا له فقال لهم، "وَهُوَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ: أَلَعَلَّ نَامُوسَنَا يَدِينُ إِنْسَاناً لَمْ يَسْمَعْ مِنْهُ أَوَّلاً وَيَعْرِفْ مَاذَا فَعَلَ؟ " (يو7/50-51)، ولكنّه صمت أمام إرهابهم. ‏
‏ هذا الرجل ظهر علي مسرح الأحداث دون خوف أو تردّد وقام بعملية تحنيط ‏الجسد ودهنه بالأطياب، فقد توزّعت الأدوار بينه وبين يوسف الرامي الذي حصل ‏علي إذن الوالي بدفن الجسد وإشترى كفنًا من الكتان الفاخر وأنزل الجسد عن ‏الصليب (مر15/46) بينما ذهب هو إلي المدينة وإشترى كميّة كبيرة من الأطياب ‏غالية الثمن جدًا " مَزِيجَ مُرٍّ وَعُودٍ نَحْوَ مِئَةِ مَناً.فَأَخَذَا جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ وَلَفَّاهُ بِأَكْفَانٍ مَعَ الأَطْيَابِ كَمَا لِلْيَهُودِ عَادَةٌ أَنْ يُكَفِّنُوا. " (يو19/39-40) .‏
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 155 –​كانت عادة اليهود أن~ يدهنوا موتاهم بالأطياب والحنوط عند تكفينهم وذلك لحفظ ‏الجسد سليمًا لفترة ولكن ليس كالمصريين القدماء الذين أخذوا عنهم هذه العادة بل ‏لمجرّد تكريم الجسد ومن ثم فلم ينزعوا من الجسم المخ والأحشاء والأجزاء القابلة ‏للفساد بل كانوا يدهنون الجسد من الخارج فقط.‏
‏ وقد إستخدم نيقوديموس في دهان جسد المسيح بالأطياب كمية كبيرة من " المر " ‏والذي له مفعول طبي مطهر، وكان يُستخدم كأحد مواد التحنيط الأساسيّة عند ‏قدماء المصريين *(30)*، و" العود " وكان غالي الثمن جدًا وله رائحة نفّاذة تظلّ عالقة ‏بالجسد لسنوات عديدة، "نحو مئة منًا " أي حوالي 36 كيلو .‏
‏ وبعد دهن الجسد بالأطياب ولفُّه بالكتّان والأربطة وضعاه في قبر يوسف الرامي ‏الجديد والمنحوت في الصخر والذي لم يدفن فيه أحد من قبل (مت27/60؛ ولو 23/53). ‏وهذا القبر كان في نفس موقع الصليب مما جعله مناسبًا ليتمّ دفن جسد المسيح فيه ‏قبل غروب الشمس وبداية سبت الفصح العظيم " وَكَانَ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي صُلِبَ فِيهِ بُسْتَانٌ وَفِي الْبُسْتَانِ قَبْرٌ جَدِيدٌ لَمْ يُوضَعْ فِيهِ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. فَهُنَاكَ وَضَعَا يَسُوعَ لِسَبَبِ اسْتِعْدَادِ الْيَهُودِ لأَنَّ الْقَبْرَ كَانَ قَرِيباً." (يو19/41-42). ثم وضع حجرًا ضخمًا علي ‏القبر (مت27/60) لمنع أيّ خطر قد يتعرّض له الجسد المقدّس سواء من إنسان أو من ‏حيوان.‏
‏*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*(30) كانت عملية تحنيط جثة الميت عند قدماء المصريين تتم بسحب المخ من الجمجمة بإدخال آلة حديدية من فتحتي الأنف ثم بتنظيف الجمجمة وغسلها بالعقاقير، وكذلك إخراج محتويات البطن من خلال فتحة تُعمل بطول الخاصرة وغسلها بالعرقي (خمر النخيل) ثم بسكب العطور المسحوقة، وبعد ذلك يملأ تجويف البطن بالمر مع السنا Cassia ومختلف الأطياب، عدا البخور، وتغلق الفتحة وتنقع الجثة في النطرون مدة سبعين يوماً، وبعدها تغسل وتلف وتربط بالكتان الفاخر الذي يثبتونه في الجثة باللبان، الذي يستخدمه المصريين عامة بدلاً من الصمغ العربي، وتوضع الجثة في تابوت خشبي على شكلها ثم يوضع التابوت قائماً أمام حائط المقبرة. (Herodotus B. 2:86) .*
ــــــــــ
يتبع​


----------



## بنت العرب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

المسيح لم يمت ولم يصلب على يد اليهود
فكروا بعقل
هل من المعقل ان يترك الله عبده  يموت على ايدي الكفار
لقد شبه لهم ولكم بان المسيح قد مات 
المسيح مرفوع عند ربه


----------



## ma7aba (6 سبتمبر 2006)

> المسيح لم يمت ولم يصلب على يد اليهود
> فكروا بعقل
> هل من المعقل ان يترك الله عبده يموت على ايدي الكفار
> لقد شبه لهم ولكم بان المسيح قد مات
> المسيح مرفوع عند ربه


وهل اليهود كفار اليهود اول من آمن بالله الواحد 
فكري بعقلك هل الأم لا تعرف ابنها 
فكري بعقلك من الذي صلب عوضاً عنه
فكري بعقلك هل الله ضعيف لو اراد فعلا أن لا يصلب المسيح ان يرفعه دون ان يصلب شخص بدلا منه
فكري بعقلك هل البديل اخرس وغير قادر على الكلام وإن كان قادراً لماذا لم ينطق بالحقيقة وإن نطق لماذا لم يورد هذا اي مصدر كان مسيحي او وثني او يهودي او مجوسي 
فكري بعقلك فعلا 
فكري بعقلك ماهو سبب النار المقدس المعجزة المكررة النار التي لا تحرق التي تتكرر كل عام وتخرج من قبر السيد المسيح يوم سبت النور  ( هذا إن كان احد من شيوخك اخبرك عنها او سمح لكم بالإطلاع عليها )
سلام


----------



## بنت العرب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ma7aba قال:


> وهل اليهود كفار اليهود اول من آمن بالله الواحد
> فكري بعقلك هل الأم لا تعرف ابنها
> فكري بعقلك من الذي صلب عوضاً عنه
> فكري بعقلك هل الله ضعيف لو اراد فعلا أن لا يصلب المسيح ان يرفعه دون ان يصلب شخص بدلا منه
> ...


 

هع هع هع هع 
سلام


----------



## ma7aba (6 سبتمبر 2006)

> هع هع هع هع
> سلام


عجز واضح


----------



## بنت العرب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ma7aba قال:


> عجز واضح


 

:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: 
وان جاءتك مذمتي من ناقص فهي الشهادة لي باني كامل


----------



## ma7aba (6 سبتمبر 2006)

> وان جاءتك مذمتي من ناقص فهي الشهادة لي باني كامل


من لا يجيب عن الأسئلة هو الناقص وليس العكس
إنذار أول هذا المنتدى للنقاش وليس للعب العيال 
أرجو ان لا تضطريني لحذف جميع مشاركاتك
شكرا سلفاً لتعاونك


----------



## بنت العرب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ma7aba قال:


> من لا يجيب عن الأسئلة هو الناقص وليس العكس
> إنذار أول هذا المنتدى للنقاش وليس للعب العيال
> أرجو ان لا تضطريني لحذف جميع مشاركاتك
> شكرا سلفاً لتعاونك


 
الان انت من عبرت عن اعجازك بحذف مشاركاتي
ولما الخوف من مشاركاتي ياهذا:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: 
بتقول عادة 
اذا ماعجبتك النكتة ضحاك على صاحبها وانت فعلا نكتة :t33:


----------



## ma7aba (6 سبتمبر 2006)

> الان انت من عبرت عن اعجازك بحذف مشاركاتي
> ولما الخوف من مشاركاتي ياهذا
> بتقول عادة
> اذا ماعجبتك النكتة ضحاك على صاحبها وانت فعلا نكتة


أنا لم احذف اي مشاركة ولكن إن بقيتي ترمين الكلام وتهربين سوف احذف كل كلامك لأنه كلام فاضي لا يقدم ولا يؤخر


----------



## My Rock (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*اخ محبة, هذه طفلة و لا داعي لتضييع الوقت معها, حذف مشاركات او طرد اذا قلت ادبها*

*هذا اخر تحذير لها ان قلت ادبها عليك مرة اخرى انا اطردها بنفسي*

*هذا و النموذج الاسلامي للمرأة الاسلامية*


----------



## بنت العرب (7 سبتمبر 2006)

زعيم انت الطفل ولسا بدك فت خبز


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*خير ما فعلت يا روك انك قمت بطردها*


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

- 156 –
وكان هناك بعض النساء اللواتي كنّ يتابعنّ دفن الجسد المقدس " وَتَبِعَتْهُ نِسَاءٌ كُنَّ قَدْ أَتَيْنَ مَعَهُ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ وَنَظَرْنَ الْقَبْرَ وَكَيْفَ وُضِعَ جَسَدُهُ. فَرَجَعْنَ وَأَعْدَدْنَ حَنُوطاً وَأَطْيَاباً(إضافية) وَفِي السَّبْتِ اسْتَرَحْنَ حَسَبَ الْوَصِيَّةِ " (لو23/55-56).‏

‏12 - ختم القبر ووضع حراسة مشددة عليه :‏
‏ عاد رؤساء اليهود من كهنة وفرّيسيين إلي منازلهم سعداء ليستعدّوا للفصح بعد أنْ ‏ظنُّوا أنَّهم قضوا علي المسيح، خاصّة وأنَّهم تأكَّدوا من صلبه وموته ودفنه، ولكن ‏كان بداخلهم شعور غير مريح من أنَّه قد يظهر ثانية كما قال، فقد تذكّروا ما سبق ‏أنْ أعلنه وردّده مرّات كثيرة من أنَّه سيقوم من الموت في اليوم الثالث. فقرّروا أنْ ‏يطلبوا من الوالي الروماني بيلاطس البنطي أنْ يختم القبر ويضع حراسة عليه " ‏وَفِي الْغَدِ الَّذِي بَعْدَ الاِسْتِعْدَادِ اجْتَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ إِلَى بِيلاَطُسَ قَائِلِينَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ قَدْ تَذَكَّرْنَا أَنَّ ذَلِكَ الْمُضِلَّ قَالَ وَهُوَ حَيٌّ: إِنِّي بَعْدَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَقُومُ. فَمُرْ بِضَبْطِ الْقَبْرِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ لِئَلا يَأْتِيَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ لَيْلاً وَيَسْرِقُوهُ وَيَقُولُوا لِلشَّعْبِ إِنَّهُ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ فَتَكُونَ الضَّلاَلَةُ الأَخِيرَةُ أَشَرَّ مِنَ الأُولَى!» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «عِنْدَكُمْ حُرَّاسٌ. اذْهَبُوا وَاضْبُطُوهُ كَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ». فَمَضَوْا وَضَبَطُوا الْقَبْرَ بِالْحُرَّاسِ وَخَتَمُوا الْحَجَرَ. " (مت27/62-66). وهكذا وضعوا حراسة مشددة علي القبر وختموا الحجر ‏بالشمع حتي لا يمكن أنْ يتحرّك من مكانه بدون كسر هذه الأختام، وقد تصوّروا ‏أنَّهم بذلك قد منعوا تحقيق نبواته وقيامته في اليوم الثالث دون أنْ يدروا أنَّ ما فعلوه ‏كان برهانًا علي حقيقة موته واستحالة خروج جسده من القبر سواء بالسرقة أو ‏التواطؤ لأنَّ الجنود الرومان حرسوا القبر بأوامر مشدّدة من السنهدرين وتحت ‏قيادته مع موافقة الوالي وسلطانه، وهؤلاء جميعًا أعطوا البرهان الأوَّل لحقيقة ‏قيامته من الموت فقد حرسوا جسده بكل عناية ولما قام من الموت كان من ‏المستحيل عليهم جميعًا أنْ يمنعوا خروجه من القبر وهو الذي انتصر علي الموت ‏والهاوية.‏

ــــــــــ​​


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

* 
‏- 157 –​‏13 - انتحار يهوذا :‏
‏ بعد أن برهنَّا تفصيليًا علي صحَّة موت المسيح علي الصليب يتبقّي لنا أنْ نُعَلِّق ‏علي الزعم القائل بأنَّ الذي صُلِبَ هو يهوذا وليس المسيح، يقول لنا الكتاب " حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى يَهُوذَا الَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ دِينَ نَدِمَ وَرَدَّ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ قَائِلاً: «قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِذْ سَلَّمْتُ دَماً بَرِيئاً». فَقَالُوا: «مَاذَا عَلَيْنَا؟ أَنْتَ أَبْصِرْ!» فَطَرَحَ الْفِضَّةَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَانْصَرَفَ ثُمَّ مَضَى وَخَنَقَ نَفْسَهُ. فَأَخَذَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ الْفِضَّةَ وَقَالُوا: «لاَ يَحِلُّ أَنْ نُلْقِيَهَا فِي الْخِزَانَةِ لأَنَّهَا ثَمَنُ دَمٍ». فَتَشَاوَرُوا وَاشْتَرَوْا بِهَا حَقْلَ الْفَخَّارِيِّ مَقْبَرَةً لِلْغُرَبَاءِ. لِهَذَا سُمِّيَ ذَلِكَ الْحَقْلُ «حَقْلَ الدَّمِ» إِلَى هَذَا الْيَوْمِ. " (مت27/3-8). فقد إنتحر يهوذا ندمًا وحزنًا بأنْ خنق نفسه، ويقول الكتاب ‏أيضًا أنَّه سقط وانسكبت أحشاؤه " إِذْ سَقَطَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ انْشَقَّ مِنَ الْوَسَطِ فَانْسَكَبَتْ أَحْشَاؤُهُ كُلُّهَا. " ، وكان جميع سكان أورشليم يعرفون هذه الحقيقة " وَصَارَ ذَلِكَ مَعْلُوماً عِنْدَ جَمِيعِ سُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ" ، كما أن الحقل الذي تم شراؤه بالثلاثين من ‏الفضة كان معروفاً أيضا لجميع سكان أورشليم " حَتَّى دُعِيَ ذَلِكَ الْحَقْلُ فِي لُغَتِهِمْ «حَقْلَ دَمَا» (أَيْ: حَقْلَ دَمٍ)." (أع 1/18-19).‏
‏ كان صلب المسيح وموته علي الصليب معروفًا لجميع سكان أورشليم كما كان ‏انتحار يهوذا أيضًا وانسكاب أحشائه وشراء حقل الدم الذي جُعل مقبرة للغرباء ‏بالثمن الذي باع به المسيح معروفًا لجميع سكان أورشليم وكلا الحادثتَين تمَّا في ‏مكانَين مختلفَين وبعلم ومعرفة جميع سكان أورشليم، وهذا في حدّ ذاته يردّ علي ‏كلّ إدّعاء ويُبْطِل الأقوال المبنيّة علي الخيال والأوهام والبعيدة تمامًا عن الحقيقة ‏والواقع.‏

ــــــــــــــــــــ​*


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 158 -‏​*الفصل الحادي عشر*

*صلب المسيح حقيقة مؤكدة*

*مسيحياً وتاريخياً ووثائقياً*

إنَّ حقيقة صلب المسيح كحادثة تاريخيّة بمغزاها التاريخيّ والعقيديّ واللاهوتيّ تشكل ثلث الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة وبقيّة أسفار العهد الجديد، بل وتكرّرت كلمة صليب عن المسيح ومرادفاتها؛ الصليب وصلب ويصلب وصلبوا وصلبوه ومصلوب والمصلوب أكثر من ثمانين مرّة، وكانت عقيدة صلب المسيح وفدائه للبشريّة هي محور وجوهر وقلب الإنجيل المُبَشَّر به للعالم كله. 
كما شهد لها، إلي جانب التاريخ المسيحيّ، التاريخ اليهوديّ والرومانيّ واليونانيّ والسوريّ ، ولدينا الوثائق التاريخيّة التي سجّلت ذلك.
يتكلّم أصحاب نظريّة الشبه ونُقّاد الكتاب المقدّس بصفة عامة عن الكتاب المقدّس وعقائده وكأنَّها خرجت من زاوية مغمورة في مكان مغمور وفي زمن شبه مجهول !!!!! ويتجاهلون حقيقة أنَّ أحداث الإنجيل تمَّت وسط عشرات الآلاف بل وملايين البشر، وأنَّ الجماهير الغفيرة كانت تحيط بالمسيح دائمًا " حَتَّى كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ يَدُوسُ بَعْضاً" (لو12/1)، كما يقول القديس لوقا، كما أنَّ أحداث صلب المسيح لم تتمَّ سرًا ولا في زاوية، بل تمَّت في أورشليم وفي عيد الفصح اليهودي الذي كان يحضره، بحسب تقدير المؤرّخ والكاهن اليهوديّ يوسيفوس، حوالي 2 مليون ونصف يهودي من جميع بلاد الإمبراطوريّة الرومانيّة. ومن ثمَّ كان الناس، سواء في فلسطين أو سوريا، منذ الأيام الأولي لكرازة الرسل يعرفون هذه الأحداث جيدًا. لذا فعندما وقف القديس بولس الرسول يُحاكم أمام الملك هيرودس أغريباس قال له " لأَنَّهُ مِنْ جِهَةِ هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَالِمٌ الْمَلِكُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُهُ جِهَاراً إِذْ أَنَا لَسْتُ أُصَدِّقُ أَنْ يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ مِنْ ذَلِكَ لأَنَّ هَذَا لَمْ يُفْعَلْ فِي زَاوِيَةٍ. " (أع26/26) ‎.

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 159 –​1 - صلب المسيح وقيامته هما قلب الإيمان المسيحي وجوهر رسالة المسيحية :
يقول الكتاب المقدس في أوَّل قانون إيمان مكتوب في الكنيسة صدر يوم الخمسين لقيامة السيد المسيح ودونَّه القدّيس بولس الرسول بالروح القدس في رسالته الأولي إلي كورنثوس والتي يُجمع العلماء والنقّاد علي أنَّها كُتبتْ حوالي سنة 55م أي بعد خمسة وعشرين سنة من القيامة والتي تشهد علي إيمان الكنيسة في فجرها الباكر حيث تسلّم القدّيس بولس نفسه هذا الإيمان في السنة الثالثة للقيامة " وَأُعَرِّفُكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ بِالإِنْجِيلِ الَّذِي بَشَّرْتُكُمْ بِهِ وَقَبِلْتُمُوهُ وَتَقُومُونَ فِيهِ وَبِهِ أَيْضاً تَخْلُصُونَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَذْكُرُونَ أَيُّ كَلاَمٍ بَشَّرْتُكُمْ بِهِ. إِلاَّ إِذَا كُنْتُمْ قَدْ آمَنْتُمْ عَبَثاً! فَإِنَّنِي سَلَّمْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ فِي الأَوَّلِ مَا قَبِلْتُهُ أَنَا أَيْضاً: أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ مَاتَ مِنْ أَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ وَأَنَّهُ دُفِنَ وَأَنَّهُ قَامَ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ وَأَنَّهُ ظَهَرَ لِصَفَا ثُمَّ للإثْنَيْ عَشَرَ. وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ظَهَرَ دَفْعَةً وَاحِدَةً لأَكْثَرَ مِنْ خَمْسِمِئَةِ أَخٍ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بَاقٍ إِلَى الآنَ. وَلَكِنَّ بَعْضَهُمْ قَدْ رَقَدُوا. وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ظَهَرَ لِيَعْقُوبَ ثُمَّ لِلرُّسُلِ أَجْمَعِينَ. وَآخِرَ الْكُلِّ كَأَنَّهُ لِلسِّقْطِ ظَهَرَ لِي أَنَا. " (1كو15/1-8) . 
فالصلب والقيامة هما أساس الإيمان المسيحيّ وجوهر رسالة المسيحيّة ودعوتها لأنّها قامت علي هذا الأساس. وقد سجَّل لنا العهد الجديد في كلِّ أسفارِه وكذلك التقليد وكتابات آباء الكنيسة في القرون الثلاثة الأولي وقوانين الآباء الرسل أحداث وتفاصيل الصلب والقيامة ومغزاها بالنسبة للإيمان المسيحي، بل وكانت أوَّل عظة بعد حلول الروح القدس هي عن الصلب والقيامة، بل وكان أوَّل ما كُتِبَ في الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة، بإجماع العلماء، هي أحداث الصلب والقيامة، ويتلخّص هذا الإيمان فيما جاء في قانون مجمع نيقية المُنعقد سنة 325م " _وصُلِبَ عَنَّا عَلَي عَهْدِ بيلاطس البنطي، وتألَّم وقُبِرَ، وقَامَ من الأموات في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب، وصعد إلي السموات _" .
ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 160 –​2 - موقف التلاميذ والرسل قبل القيامة وبعدها :
قدَّم مُعظم التلاميذ والرسل حياتهم ثمنًا لدعوتهم في المسكونة كلّها بأنَّ المسيح صُلِبَ ومات وقام من الموت وصعد إلي السماء، وذهبوا إلي السماء شهودًا وشهداء، ولكن هؤلاء التلاميذ والرسل لم يكونوا قبل القيامة بهذا الحماس وهذه القوَّة، كما لم يكونوا علي حافة الإيمان وينتظرون من يُحَرِّكهم حتي يقوموا بدعوتهم وإنما العكس تمامًا، فقد كانوا مُتَشَكِّكين ويائسين وخائفين وفاقدي الأمل وضعفاء وقد تركوا السيّد عند القبض عليه " كُلُّهُمْ وَهَرَبُوا. " (مت26/56). ولم يدخل معه المحكمة إلاَّ يوحنا لأنَّه " كَانَ ذَلِكَ التِّلْمِيذُ مَعْرُوفاً عِنْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ" (يو18/15)، أمَّا بطرس فقد تبعه عن بُعد وأنكره عندما إنكشف أمره. وعند صلبه وموته ودفنه لم يظهر أحد منهم علانية سوي يوحنَّا والنساء (يو18/25)، وكانوا في حزن شديدٍ وغمٍ واكتئابٍ وقد فقدوا الرجاء في قيامته برغم أنَّه كرَّر أمامهم، ولهم خاصَّةً، مرَّات عديدة أنَّه سيقوم من الموت في اليوم الثالث وأغلقوا علي أنفسهم الأبواب خوفًا من اليهود لئلا يفعلوا بهم نفس ما فعلوه بسيِّدهم وتشتَّت البعض وعاد البعض إلي قراهم وتحقَّق فيهم ما سبق وأنبأهم به السيِّد " اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ سَتَبْكُونَ وَتَنُوحُونَ وَالْعَالَمُ يَفْرَحُ. أَنْتُمْ سَتَحْزَنُونَ وَلَكِنَّ حُزْنَكُمْ يَتَحَوَّلُ إِلَى فَرَحٍ. اَلْمَرْأَةُ وَهِيَ تَلِدُ تَحْزَنُ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهَا قَدْ جَاءَتْ وَلَكِنْ مَتَى وَلَدَتِ الطِّفْلَ لاَ تَعُودُ تَذْكُرُ الشِّدَّةَ لِسَبَبِ الْفَرَحِ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ وُلِدَ إِنْسَانٌ فِي الْعَالَمِ. فَأَنْتُمْ كَذَلِكَ عِنْدَكُمُ الآنَ حُزْنٌ. وَلَكِنِّي سَأَرَاكُمْ أَيْضاً فَتَفْرَحُ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ يَنْزِعُ أَحَدٌ فَرَحَكُمْ مِنْكُمْ. " (يو16/20-22)، كما وعدهم.
وكان السيد أيضًا قد سبق ووعدهم أنَّه بعد قيامته سيظهر لهم وحدهم " بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ يَرَانِي الْعَالَمُ 000 وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَرَوْنَنِي. إِنِّي أَنَا حَيٌّ فَأَنْتُمْ سَتَحْيَوْنَ. " (يو14/19).
وبعد أنْ قام السيِّد وظهر لهم وحدهم حسب وعده الصادق لهم وتوالى ظهوره لهم

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 161 –​مرات عديدة تحوَّلوا إلي النقيض تمامًا، فتحوَّل حزنهم إلي فرح، ونسوا بعد القيامة الشدَّة التي عاشوها قبلها وامتلأوا بالفرح الذي لم يُنْزَع منهم إلي الأبد. وبعد حلول الروح القدس عليهم، حسب وعد معلمهم لهم *(1)*، يوم الخمسين عندما حلَّ الروح القدس عليهم وتحوَّلوا إلي شجعان أقوياء ووقفوا أمام العالم كلَّه وليس في أيديهم سوي الإنجيل وانتصروا علي هذا العالم بقواته الروحيّة الشريرة والماديّة، فقد حوَّل مجد القيامة وقوتها هؤلاء الحزاني الضعفاء إلي أعظم منتصرين وقادهم السيد " مَوْكِبِ نُصْرَتِهِ" (2كو 2/14)، وشحنهم الروح القدس بطاقة روحيّة وكان معهم في كل مكان وزمان كما زوَّدهم السيِّد بالآيات والمعجزات التي برهنت علي صحَّة إيمانهم.

3 - مواجهة الرسل للعالم بحقيقة الصلب والقيامة :
وقف القدّيس بطرس الرسول مع التلاميذ والرسل جميعًا، بعد أنْ حلَّ عليهم الروح القدس في يوم الخمسين ونادوا في قلب أورشليم، التي صُلِبَ فيها المسيح منذ سبعة أسابيع فقط، أمام الآلاف الغفيرة من اليهود وقال: " أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الْيَهُودُ وَالسَّاكِنُونَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ أَجْمَعُونَ000 اسْمَعُوا هَذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ: يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ رَجُلٌ قَدْ تَبَرْهَنَ لَكُمْ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللهِ بِقُوَّاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ وَآيَاتٍ صَنَعَهَا اللهُ بِيَدِهِ فِي وَسَطِكُمْ كَمَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً تَعْلَمُونَ. هَذَا أَخَذْتُمُوهُ مُسَلَّماً بِمَشُورَةِ اللهِ الْمَحْتُومَةِ وَعِلْمِهِ السَّابِقِ وَبِأَيْدِي أَثَمَةٍ صَلَبْتُمُوهُ وَقَتَلْتُمُوهُ. اَلَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ نَاقِضاً أَوْجَاعَ الْمَوْتِ إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُمْكِناً أَنْ يُمْسَكَ مِنْهُ. لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ يَقُولُ فِيهِ000 لأَنَّكَ لَنْ تَتْرُكَ نَفْسِي فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلاَ تَدَعَ قُدُّوسَكَ يَرَى فَسَاداً.000 فَإِذْ كَانَ نَبِيّاً وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ اللهَ حَلَفَ لَهُ بِقَسَمٍ أَنَّهُ مِنْ ثَمَرَةِ صُلْبِهِ يُقِيمُ الْمَسِيحَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ لِيَجْلِسَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ سَبَقَ فَرَأَى وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْ قِيَامَةِ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ لَمْ تُتْرَكْ نَفْسُهُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلاَ رَأَى جَسَدُهُ فَسَاداً. فَيَسُوعُ هَذَا أَقَامَهُ اللهُ وَنَحْنُ جَمِيعاً شُهُودٌ لِذَلِكَ. " (أع 2/14-32).
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*(1)** ( يو16:14، 17، 26، 15، 16، 7؛ لو 49:24؛ أع 4:1، 1:2-4) .*

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 162 –​وفي نفس الأسبوع صعد القدّيسان بطرس ويوحنا إلي الهيكل عند صلاة الساعة التاسعة (الثالثة ظهراً) وشفيا الأعرج من بطن أمه فإندهش الناس لذلك فقال لهم القديس بطرس: "إِلَهَ آبَائِنَا مَجَّدَ فَتَاهُ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي أَسْلَمْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمْ وَأَنْكَرْتُمُوهُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِ بِيلاَطُسَ وَهُوَ حَاكِمٌ بِإِطْلاَقِهِ. وَلَكِنْ أَنْتُمْ أَنْكَرْتُمُ الْقُدُّوسَ الْبَارَّ وَطَلَبْتُمْ أَنْ يُوهَبَ لَكُمْ رَجُلٌ قَاتِلٌ. وَرَئِيسُ الْحَيَاةِ قَتَلْتُمُوهُ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ وَنَحْنُ شُهُودٌ لِذَلِكَ." (أع 3/13-15).
ولما قُبض عليهما وحوكما أمام رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة والشيوخ " حِينَئِذٍ امْتَلأَ بُطْرُسُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «يَا رُؤَسَاءَ الشَّعْبِ وَشُيُوخَ إِسْرَائِيلَ 000 لْيَكُنْ مَعْلُوماً عِنْدَ جَمِيعِكُمْ وَجَمِيعِ شَعْبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّهُ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ النَّاصِرِيِّ الَّذِي صَلَبْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمُ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ بِذَاكَ وَقَفَ هَذَا أَمَامَكُمْ صَحِيحاً. " (أع 4/8 و 10) .
وبعد سجن بطرس الرسول وإخراج الملاك له من السحن وقف الرسل ثانية أمام رؤساء الكهنة وقالوا لهم " قَدْ مَلأْتُمْ أُورُشَلِيمَ بِتَعْلِيمِكُمْ وَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَجْلِبُوا عَلَيْنَا دَمَ هَذَا الإِنْسَانِ" فقال لهم الرسل " لَهُ آبَائِنَا أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ قَتَلْتُمُوهُ مُعَلِّقِينَ إِيَّاهُ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ. هَذَا رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ بِيَمِينِهِ 000 وَنَحْنُ شُهُودٌ لَهُ بِهَذِهِ الْأُمُورِ وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ أَيْضاً " (أع 5/28 و 30-32) .
وكذلك وقف القديس إستفانوس وهو يُحاكم أمام السنهدرين وقال لهم " أَيُّ الأَنْبِيَاءِ لَمْ يَضْطَهِدْهُ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَقَدْ قَتَلُوا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُوا فَأَنْبَأُوا بِمَجِيءِ الْبَارِّ الَّذِي أَنْتُمُ الآنَ صِرْتُمْ مُسَلِّمِيهِ وَقَاتِلِيهِ " (أع 7/52).
وكانت نتيجة هذه العظات وغيرها هي انضمام آلاف اليهود بما فيهم كهنه ورؤساء كهنة وغيرهم من رجال الدين إلي المسيحيّة، ثم حدوث اضطهاد عظيم علي الكنيسة في أورشليم وتشتَّت المؤمنون، عدا الرسل، إلي خارجها. وفي كل الحالات لم يجرؤ اليهود علي مواجهة الرسل بأي شئ يمكن أنْ يُناقض إيمانهم سوي القتل والاضطهاد، الذي صار بركة للكنيسة. كما أنَّ إيمان الآلاف منهم 

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 163 –​بالمسيح بحقيقة قيامته نتيجة لكرازة الرسل والآيات التي أجراها الله علي أيديهم (أع 5/12)، لهو أكبر دليل علي صحَّة كلّ حرف تكلّموا به .
وعندما بشَّر القدِّيس بطرس الرسول أوَّل جماعة من الأمم في قيصريّة بفلسطين وعلي رأسهم القائد الروماني كرنيليوس، قال لهم " أَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ الأَمْرَ الَّذِي صَارَ فِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ مُبْتَدِئاً مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ بَعْدَ الْمَعْمُودِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَرَزَ بِهَا يُوحَنَّا. 000 الَّذِي أَيْضاً قَتَلُوهُ مُعَلِّقِينَ إِيَّاهُ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ. هَذَا أَقَامَهُ اللهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ وَأَعْطَى أَنْ يَصِيرَ ظَاهِراً لَيْسَ لِجَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ بَلْ لِشُهُودٍ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَانْتَخَبَهُمْ. لَنَا نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ أَكَلْنَا وَشَرِبْنَا مَعَهُ بَعْدَ قِيَامَتِهِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. " (أع10/37-41).
فقد بشَّر الرسل أناس من اليهود والأمم يعرفون كل ما جري وحدث للرب يسوع المسيح من صلب وموت ودفن، أمَّا القيامة وظهوراتها فقد خصَّ الله بها الشهود الذين سبق فإختارهم والذين سبق فوعدهم " بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ يَرَانِي الْعَالَمُ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَرَوْنَنِي. " (يو14/19). وكان علي هؤلاء الشهود أنْ يشهدوا بما سمعوا ورأوا للعالم أجمع " وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُوداً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ" (أع1/8). وفي مواقفهم لم يجرؤ أحد أنْ يُناقض أو يكذِّب حرف مما قالوه لأنَّه كان معلومًا عند الجميع.
وبعد تحوُّل القدِّيس بولس إلي المسيحيّة وقف في مجمع اليهود في أنطاكية بيسيديّة وقال لهم " أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ بَنِي جِنْسِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ بَيْنَكُمْ يَتَّقُونَ اللهَ إِلَيْكُمْ أُرْسِلَتْ كَلِمَةُ هَذَا الْخَلاَصِ. لأَنَّ السَّاكِنِينَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَرُؤَسَاءَهُمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا هَذَا. وَأَقْوَالُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الَّتِي تُقْرَأُ كُلَّ سَبْتٍ تَمَّمُوهَا إِذْ حَكَمُوا عَلَيْهِ. وَمَعْ أَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَجِدُوا عِلَّةً وَاحِدَةً لِلْمَوْتِ طَلَبُوا مِنْ بِيلاَطُسَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ. وَلَمَّا تَمَّمُوا كُلَّ مَا كُتِبَ عَنْهُ أَنْزَلُوهُ عَنِ الْخَشَبَةِ وَوَضَعُوهُ فِي قَبْرٍ. وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. وَظَهَرَ أَيَّاماً كَثِيرَةً لِلَّذِينَ صَعِدُوا مَعَهُ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ شُهُودُهُ عِنْدَ الشَّعْبِ. " (أع 13/26-31).

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 164 –​وقال للملك هيرودس أغريباس ومجمع الحاضرين معه " أَنَا لاَ أَقُولُ شَيْئاً غَيْرَ مَا تَكَلَّمَ الأَنْبِيَاءُ وَمُوسَى أَنَّهُ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ يَكُونَ: إِنْ يُؤَلَّمِ الْمَسِيحُ يَكُنْ هُوَ أَوَّلَ قِيَامَةِ الأَمْوَاتِ " (أع26/22-23).
وهكذا واجه تلاميذ المسيح ورسله اليهود بحقيقة قيامه المسيح الذي صلبوه، كما واجهوهم باللوم لصلبهم له _برغم أنَّ ذلك تمَّ بإرادة الله ومشورته الأزليّة وعلمه السابق_، كما واجهوا العالم الوثني وقدموا له المسيح المصلوب برغم عثره الصليب بالنسبة له " نَحْنُ نَكْرِزُ بِالْمَسِيحِ مَصْلُوباً: لِلْيَهُودِ عَثْرَةً وَلِلْيُونَانِيِّينَ جَهَالَةً" (1كو1/23)، وواجهوا الجميع بالقيامة، قيامة الرب من الأموات، ولم يكن للعالم دليل ضدَّهم _فاليهود يعترفون بأنَّهم صلبوا المسيح واليونانيون والرومان ينظرون إليه باعتباره الذي صلبه اليهود ،__أمَّا القيامة فلم يستطع العالم إنكار حقيقتها خاصَّة وأنَّ الذين نادوا بها أيَّدَهم الله بالبراهين والآيات والعجائب والمعجزات التي أثبتت صحَّة دعواهم وكرازاتهم ولم يكن أمام العالم سوي قبول هذه الحقائق والإيمان بالمسيحيّة أو اضطهاد رسل المسيح حتي الدمّ._

4 – التلاميذ شهود إثبات الصلب وخلفاؤهم والسند المتصل لهم :
تسلَّم التلاميذ ورسله الرسالة من الرب يسوع المسيح، وكان لهؤلاء التلاميذ والرسل خلفاء وتلاميذ أسمتهم الكنيسة بالآباء الرسوليِّين، ومن هؤلاء من كان تلميذًا للقدِّيس بطرس مثل أغناطيوس أسقف إنطاكية، وبوليكاربوس أسقف سميرنا بآسيا الصغرى والذي كان تلميذًا للقديس يوحنّا الرسول تلميذ المسيح، وإكليمندس الروماني تلميذ القدِّيس بولس وغيرهم. هؤلاء استلموا منهم الإنجيل الشفوي قبل أنْ يُكْتَب، مع بقيَّة المؤمنين، ثمَّ الإنجيل المكتوب، ثمَّ سلَّموه بدورهم لخلفائهم هم أيضًا، مع بقيَّة الجماعة والكنيسة المسيحيّة.
كانت هناك دائمًا سلسلة متواصلة من الشهود. فمثلاً كان القدِّيس يوحنا تلميذًا للمسيح وكان من ضمن تلاميذ يوحنّا القدِّيس بوليكاربوس ومن تلاميذ القديس 

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 165 –​بوليكاربوس القدِّيس إريناؤس أسقف ليون بفرنسا، وبالتالي ما يقوله الواحد هو ما نقله عن الآخر، فقد نقل بوليكاربوس عن يوحنّا ونقل إريناؤس عن بوليكاربوس وبالتي ما كتبه إريناؤس هو شهادة القدِّيس يوحنا المنقولة عبر بوليكاربوس، وهكذا . وهؤلاء سلَّموه بدورهم لمن بعدهم حتي جاءت المجامع الكنسيّة سواء المحليّة والتالي بدأت في نهاية القرن الثاني الميلادي، أو المسكونيّة التي بدأت بمجمع نيقية سنة 325م. وقد واجه هؤلاء العالم كله بحقيقة الصلب والقيامة، وكان العالم جميعه ينظر إليهم كأتباع المصلوب الذي صلبه اليهود ولكنهم واجهوه بحقيقة قيامته وانتصاره علي الموت وصعوده إلي السماء وجلوسه عن يمين العظمة في السماء. وهذه بعض فقرات مما كتبوه :
_(1) اكليمندس الروماني (30 – 100م) :_ تلميذ الرسل وأسقف روما : يقول في رسالته : " لنركز أنظارنا علي دم المسيح متحقّقين كم هو ثمين لدي أبيه، إذ سفكه لأجل خلاصنا، وقدَّم نعمة التوبة للعالم كله" . " لنُكرم الرب يسوع المسيح الذي قدَّم دمه لأجلنا " . " وقد صار الرب يسوع المسيح باكورة القائمين من الموت " . " وبعدما تسلم الرسل أوامرهم واقتنعوا بقيامه ربنا يسوع المسيح تمامًا، وتأكَّدوا من كلمة الله، ذهبوا في ثقة الروح القدس للكرازة ".
_(2) أغناطيوس الأنطاكي ( 30 – 107م) تلميذ بطرس الرسول وأسقف كنيسة إنطاكية :_ يقول في رسالته إلي أفسس " إنَّ روحي هي ضحيّة الصليب، والصليب هو عثرة لغير المؤمنين، أمَّا لنا نحن فهو خلاص وحياة أبديّة" (أف 1:18) .
ويقول في رسالته إلي ترالس " يسوع المسيح 000 تألم حقاً علي عهد بيلاطس البنطي، وصُلب حقًا ومات حقًا أمام السمائيّين والأرضيّين ومن تحت الأرض قام حقًا من الأموات " (9: 1و2).
وقال في رسالته إلي سميرنا " أنا أؤمن أنَّه بعد القيامة كان ما يزال له جسد، وأؤمن أنَّه هكذا الآن، ومثال ذلك، عندما جاء للذين كانوا مع بطرس قال لهم " 

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 166 –​جسّونى وانظروا أني لست روحًا بدون جسد " وفي الحال لمسوه وآمنوا أنَّه كان روحًا وجسدًا 000 وبعد قيامته أكل وشرب معهم 000 " (ف2) .
_(3) بوليكاربوس (65-155م) تلميذ القديس يوحنا الرسول:_ يقول في رسالته إلى فيلبى: "يسوع المسيح سيدنا الذي تحمَّل الموت من أجلنا وأقامه الله حالاً رباطات الجحيم " (2:1). "آمنوا بمن أقام سيدنا يسوع المسيح من بين الأموات وأعطاه مجدًا " (1:2). " فلنلتصق دائمًا برجائنا وعريس عدالتنا يسوع المسيح الذي حمل خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة (الصليب)" (1:7) .
_(4) رسالة برنابا المكتوبة سنة 100م وقد جاء فيها :_ " أنَّ السيد قد إحتمل تسليم جسده إلي الفساد. كان المقصود هو تنقيتنا وغفران خطايانا الذي تمَّ بنضح دمه " (1:5). " يا أخوتي إذا كان السيد قد إحتمل أنْ يتألَّم من أجل نفوسنا وهو ربّ المسكونة 000 فكيف قبل أنْ يتألَّم علي أيدي الناس؟ ولكي يُعطّل الموت ويُبَرْهِن علي القيامة من الأموات ظهر بالجسد وإحتمل الآلام " (5:5). " إنَّه هو الذي أراد أنْ يتألَّم هكذا، وكان عليه أنْ يتألَّم علي الصليب " (12:5).
وأيضًا " قد تألَّم ليُحْيينا بجراحه، فلنؤمن أنَّ ابن الله لم يتألَّم إلاَّ لأجلنا وقد سُقِيَ الخلّ والمرارة عندما صُلِبَ " (7: 2و3). " لذلك نُعَيِّد اليوم الثامن بفرح. اليوم الذي قام فيه المسيح من الأموات وظهر وصعد إلي السماء " (9:15).
_(5) يوستينوس الشهيد (100-165م) :_ يقول في حواره مع تريفو اليهودي " لأنَّه حقًا بقي المسيح علي الشجرة (الصليب) حتي المساء تقريبًا ودفنوه في المساء وفي اليوم الثالث قام ثانيه "*(2)*.
وقال في كتابه علي القيامة " لماذا قام (المسيح) في الجسد الذي تألَّم به إلاَّ لكي يُبَينِّ قيامة الجسد؟ وتأكيدًا لهذا، فعندما لم يعرف تلاميذه إنْ كان قد قام بالجسد 

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​

<B><FONT face="Times New Roman" color=red size=3><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: red; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">(2) Dialogue.


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

- 167 –حقًا وكانوا ينظرون إليه بشكٍّ قال لهم : " أليس لكم إيمان حتي الآن، أنظروا أنَّى أنا، وسمح لهم أنْ يجسُّوه ويروا آثار المسامير في يَدَيْه، وعندما اقتنعوا تمامًا أنَّه هو نفسه وفي الجسد سألوه أنْ يأكل معهم كي ما يكونوا أكثر يقينًا، أنَّه قام في جسده الحقيقيّ ؟ فأكل شهد عسل وسمكًا "*(3)*.
_(6) ايريناؤس (120 – 220) أسقف ليون بفرنسا :_ هذا القديس كتب فصولاً طويلة شرح فيها آلام السيد المسيح وصلبه وموته ودفنه وقيامته نكتفي منها بهذه الفقرة : " وكما قام المسيح بجوهر الجسد وكشف لتلاميذه آثار المسامير والفتحة في جنبه 000 فقد قام بقوته هو"*(4)*.

4 - التقليد المسيحي وحقيقة الصلب والقيامة :
التقليد المسيحي هو تعليم رسل السيد المسيح الذي تسلموه من السيد نفسه وسلموه لخلفائهم وتلاميذهم، وقد مارسوه عمليًا من خلال شعائرهم وصلواتهم وأصومهم واحتفالاتهم " تَحْفَظُونَ التَّعَالِيمَ كَمَا سَلَّمْتُهَا إِلَيْكُمْ. " (1كو 11/2)، " فَاثْبُتُوا إِذاً أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ وَتَمَسَّكُوا بِالتَّعَالِيمِ الَّتِي تَعَلَّمْتُمُوهَا، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ بِالْكَلاَمِ أَمْ بِرِسَالَتِنَا." (2 تس 2/15)، " فَكَيْفَ نَنْجُو نَحْنُ إِنْ أَهْمَلْنَا خَلاَصاً هَذَا مِقْدَارُهُ، قَدِ ابْتَدَأَ الرَّبُّ بِالتَّكَلُّمِ بِهِ، ثُمَّ تَثَبَّتَ لَنَا مِنَ الَّذِينَ سَمِعُوا، شَاهِداً اللهُ مَعَهُمْ بِآيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ وَقُوَّاتٍ مُتَنَّوِعَةٍ وَمَوَاهِبِ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، حَسَبَ إِرَادَتِهِ؟ " (عب 2/3-4).
_(1) القداس الإلهي :_ والذي يتركَّز جوهره حول موت المسيح مصلوبًا ودفنه وقيامته من الأموات وصعوده. وقد مُورست صلوات القدَّاس منذ فجر الكنيسة علي أيدي الرسل، حيث بدأ بعد حلول الروح القدس مباشرة " وَكَانُوا يُواظِبُونَ عَلَى تَعْلِيمِ الرُّسُلِ وَالشَّرِكَةِ وَكَسْرِ الْخُبْزِ وَالصَّلَوَاتِ. " (أع2/42).

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​

<B><FONT color=red size=3><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: red; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">(3) On Resurrection.


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 168 –​يقول القديس بولس الرسول لأهل كورنثوس " كَأْسُ الْبَرَكَةِ الَّتِي نُبَارِكُهَا أَلَيْسَتْ هِيَ شَرِكَةَ دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ؟ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَكْسِرُهُ أَلَيْسَ هُوَ شَرِكَةَ جَسَدِ الْمَسِيحِ؟ " (1كو10/16)، " لأَنَّنِي تَسَلَّمْتُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ مَا سَلَّمْتُكُمْ أَيْضاً: إِنَّ الرَّبَّ يَسُوعَ فِي اللَّيْلَةِ الَّتِي أُسْلِمَ فِيهَا أَخَذَ خُبْزاً وَشَكَرَ فَكَسَّرَ وَقَالَ: «خُذُوا كُلُوا هَذَا هُوَ جَسَدِي الْمَكْسُورُ لأَجْلِكُمُ. اصْنَعُوا هَذَا لِذِكْرِي». كَذَلِكَ الْكَأْسَ أَيْضاً بَعْدَمَا تَعَشَّوْا قَائِلاً: «هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ هِيَ الْعَهْدُ الْجَدِيدُ بِدَمِي. اصْنَعُوا هَذَا كُلَّمَا شَرِبْتُمْ لِذِكْرِي». فَإِنَّكُمْ كُلَّمَا أَكَلْتُمْ هَذَا الْخُبْزَ وَشَرِبْتُمْ هَذِهِ الْكَأْسَ تُخْبِرُونَ بِمَوْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلَى أَنْ يَجِيءَ. " (1كو11/23-26).
ومن أقدم القداسات التي استخدمتها الكنيسة، قداس القديس يعقوب، قداس كنيسة أورشليم، وقداس القديس مرقس، قداس كنيسة الإسكندرية واللذان استخدمهما الرسولان قبل استشهادهما في القرن الأول الميلادي .
_أ - قداس القديس يعقوب،_ وتوجد منه أجزاء من مخطوطة ترجع للقرن الثالث جاء فيه "وعند تقديم حياته بإرادته للموت علي الصليب 000 أخذ خبزًا علي يديه 000 وقال خذوا كلوا، هذا هو جسدي المكسور لأجلكم يُعْطَي لمغفرة الخطايا 000 وهكذا أيضًا بعد العشاء أخذ الكأس 000 وقال لنا إشربوا منها كلَّكم، هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد، المسفوك لأجلكم ولأجل كثيرين يُعْطَى لمغفرة الخطايا 000 هذا اصنعوه لذكري، لأنَّ كلّ مرّة تأكلون هذا الخبز وتشربون هذه الكأس تُبَشّرون بموت الرب وتعترفون بقيامته إلي أنْ يجئ 000 تذكَّروا، إذاً، آلام تقديم حياته وصليبه المنقذ وموته ودفنه وقيامته من الموت في اليوم الثالث وصعوده إلي السموات "*(5)*.
_ب - قداس القديس مرقس_ ، والذي تفرَّع منه قدّاسات القدِّيس باسيليوس والقدِّيس كيرلس والقدِّيس إغريغوريوس، وقدَّاس كلّ الرسل أو القدَّاس الأثيوبي، وهذا القدَّاس، قدَّاس القديس مرقس تطوَّر عنه قدَّاس القدِّيس كيرلس، 

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​
*(5) Ante Nicene Fathers Vol, 1*.

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 169 –​وجاء في هذه القداس " لأنَّ كلّ مرّة تأكلون من هذا الخبز وتشربون من هذه الكأس تبشرون بموتي وتعترفون بقيامتي وصعودي إلي أنْ أجيء 000 أيُّها السيِّد والرب القدير ملك السماء، عندما نُبَشِّر بموت اِبنك الوحيد ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ونعترف بقيامته المباركة من الموت في اليوم الثالث "*(6)*.

_(2) يوم الأحد : _قدَّسَت الكنيسة منذ فجرها يوم الأحد تذكارًا لقيامة السيِّد المسيح فيه من الموت، وكانت تدعوه اليوم الأوَّل من الأسبوع " وَفِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ (الأحد) إِذْ كَانَ التَّلاَمِيذُ مُجْتَمِعِينَ لِيَكْسِرُوا خُبْزاً " (أع 20/7)، ويوم الرب " كُنْتُ فِي الرُّوحِ فِي يَوْمِ الرَّبِّ " (رؤ1/4)، وجاء في رسالة برنابا (9:15) " لذلك نُعيِّد اليوم الثامن بفرح. اليوم الذي قام فيه المسيح من الأموات"، ويقول القديس يوستينوس الشهيد في بداية القرن الثاني " وفي اليوم المسمي يوم الشمس (الأحد) يجتمع معًا كل الذين يعيشون في المدن والريف وتُقرأ مذكَّرات الرسل (الأناجيل) أو كتابات الأنبياء 000 الأحد هو اليوم الذي نجتمع فيه جميعًا لأنَّه اليوم الأوَّل الذي غيَّر الله فيه الظلمة والمادّة وعمل العالم وفي نفس اليوم قام يسوع المسيح مخلّصنا من الموت لأنَّه صُلب في اليوم الذي قبل السبت وفي اليوم الذي بعد السبت، الذي هو يوم الأحد ظهر لرسله وتلاميذه وعلَّمهم هذه الأمور التي سلّمناها لكم أيضًا لفائدتكم "*(7)*.

_(3) عيد القيامة :_ كانت القيامة هي محور التعليم المسيحي وجوهره وقد احتفلت الكنيسة بعيد القيامة مُنذ بدايتها ويذكر العلامة أوريجانس في نهاية القرن الثاني في رده علي كلسس كيف أنَّ الكنيسة تحتفل بأيام مُعيّنة وهى الأحد من كل أسبوع ويُسمّيه " يوم الربّ " والاستعداد والفصح الذي هو عيد القيامة ويقول أنَّ المسيحي الكامل " لا يتوقف أبدًا عن حفظ عيد البصخة (الفصح) لأن The Pascha الفصح، 

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​


*(6) Ante Nicene Fathers Vol, 1.*
*(7) First Apology Ch. 67.*​ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 170 –​تعنى العبور، وهذا العبور هو قيامتنا مع المسيح، قمنا مع المسيح " و " ورفعنا وأجلسنا معه في السمائيات "*(8)*.

_(4) صوم الأربعاء والجمعة :_ صامت الكنيسة منذ أيامها الأولي الأربعاء والجمعة لأنَّ الأربعاء تمًّت فيه المؤامرة علي السيد المسيح عندما وعد يهوذا رؤساء الكهنة أنْ يسلمه لهم مقابل ثلاثين من الفضة (مت26/14-15)، ويوم الجمعة لأنَّه اليوم الذي صُلب فيه السيِّد المسيح ومات ودُفن. وقد جاء في الدسقولية المكتوبة قبل سنة 100م : " أما أنتم فصوموا الأربعاء والجمعة " (الدسقولية ف8) . 
وجاء في كتاب قوانين الرسل القديسين والذي يرجع لعصر الرسل وكُتب قبل القرن الثالث؛ " أمرنا (الرب) أنْ نصوم في اليوم الرابع (الأربعاء) والسادس (الجمعة) من الأسبوع، الرابع بسبب خيانته فيه والأخير بسبب آلامه "*(9)*، " صوموا 000 في اليوم الرابع من الأسبوع ويوم الاستعداد (الجمعة) لأنَّه في اليوم الرابع إنقضي الحكم ضدّ الرب، فقد وعد يهوذا بخيانته الرب لأجل المال، وفي يوم الاستعداد لأنَّه في ذلك اليوم عاني الربّ موت الصليب في عهد بيلاطس البنطي "*(10)*.

_(5) علامة الصليب :_ كان الصليب قبل صلب المسيح عليه علامة خزي وعار وبعد قيامته صارت علامة مجد وفخر " نَحْنُ نَكْرِزُ بِالْمَسِيحِ مَصْلُوباً: لِلْيَهُودِ عَثْرَةً وَلِلْيُونَانِيِّينَ جَهَالَةً! وَأَمَّا لِلْمَدْعُوِّينَ: يَهُوداً وَيُونَانِيِّينَ فَبِالْمَسِيحِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ وَحِكْمَةِ اللهِ." (1كو1/23-24)، " وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَتِي، فَحَاشَا لِي أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ الْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ." (غل6/14)، ومن ثمَّ صارت علامة الصليب مصدر فخر لجميع المؤمنين، وكانوا يرسمونه علي منازلهم ومقابرهم وكنائسهم، ويري البعض في قوله: " أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ أَمَامَ عُيُونِكُمْ قَدْ رُسِمَ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ بَيْنَكُمْ مَصْلُوباً!" (غل 3/1)، رسم للصليب. 

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــتــــــــــــــــ*​


*(8) Origen against C.*
*(9) Constitution of the H. Ap. B 5:3.*
*(10) Ibid 7:2.*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 171 –​وكان المؤمنون يطردون الأرواح النجسة برسم علامة الصليب، وقد جاء في مخطوطة ترجع للقرن الأوَّل إكتشفها علماء الآثار وتوجد الآن في المكتبة الأهليّة بقاعة الرسامات بباريس. ما نصَّه: "ياصليب طهرني. أطردك أيها الشيطان. بحيث لا تبرح مقرك أبدًا. أفعل ذلك باسم سيدي الحي (أي المسيح) "*(11)*.

5 - المجامع المسكونية : 
كان المسيحيّون منذ البدء عندما يختلفون في أمر عقيدة ما يجتمعون في مجامع مكانيّة، أي في دولة واحدة، عندما يكون هذا الأمر موجود في هذه الدولة فقط، ويجتمعون في مجامع مسكونيذة، أي عالميّة، تضمّ ممثلين عن المسيحيّين من رجال الدين في كلّ بلاد العالم المسيحيّ، لكي يناقشوا هذه العقيدة، وكان علي رأس هذه المجامع المسكونيّة مجمع نيقية سنة 325م، ومجمع القسطنطينيّة سنة 381م، ومجمع أفسس سنة 431م، ومجمع خلقيدونيّة سنة 451م، والتي ناقشت مواضيع خاصَّة بشخص المسيح من جهة لاهوته وتجسّده. ولكن موضوع صلب المسيح فلم يختلف عليه أحد ولم يُناقش في أي مجمع، سواء كان مكانيًا أو مسكونيًا، وكان أمرًا متفقًا عليه ولا خلاف حوله، بل وقد وضع مجمع نيقية خلاصة الإيمان المسيحي في هذا الأمر وهو قوله " _تجسد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء تأنس ، وصلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطي ، تألم وقبر وقام من بين الأموات في اليوم الثالث وصعد إلى السموات وجلس عن يمين أبيه _" . وهذه الصيغة كانت مقبولة في كل المجامع المكانيّة والمسكونيّة، بل ويردّدها المسيحيّون في كلّ مكان في العالم مهما كانت طوائفهم.
ولم تكن هذه الصيغة هي الأولي في تاريخ الكنيسة فقد سبقها عدّة صيغ، تسمّي بصيغ المعموديّة، كان يقولها الشخص الذي ينضمّ إلي المسيحيّة عند عماده، وفيما يلي بعض نماذج لها :
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*(11)** مجلة الهلال العدد العاشر السنة العاشرة .*

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 172 –​†جاء في قانون إيمان الرسل (القرن الأول) : " تألّم في عهد بيلاطس البنطي، وصُلب (ومات) ودُفن ؛ (ونزل إلي الجحيم)، وفي اليوم الثالث قام من الأموات "
†وجاء في قانون إيمان القديس إيريناؤس بلاد الغال: فرنسا حاليًا، (عام 170م) : " الذي صار جسدًا (من العذراء) لأجل خلاصنا؛ وآلامه (في عهد بيلاطس البنطي)، وقيامته من الأموات " .
†وجاء في قانون إيمان العلامة ترتليان: من شمال أفريقيا (200م) : " ثُبّت علي الصليب (في عهد بيلاطس البنطي)، مات ودُفن، قام في اليوم الثالث " .
†وجاء في قانون العلامة أوريجانوس: من الإسكندرية (230م) : " تألَّم حقًا، ومات، قام من الأموات " .
†وجاء في قانون إيمان لوقيانوس، أو لوسيان (مُعلم أريوس): إنطاكية (300م) : " الذي تألَّم من أجلنا، وقام من أجلنا في اليوم الثالث " .
†وجاء في قانون إيمان يوسابيوس: أسقف قيصرية (325م) : " الذي من أجل خلاصنا صار جسدًا بين البشر ؛ وتألَّم ، وقام في اليوم الثالث " .
†بل وجاء في إقرار الإيمان الذي قدمه أريوس في مجمع نيقية: " نؤمن بإله واحد ، الآب القدير ؛ وبالرب يسوع المسيح ابنه ، المولود منه قبل كل الدهور ، الله الكلمة الذي به صنع كل شيء ، ما في السموات وما على الأرض . الذي من نزل وصار متجسدا ؛ وتألم ، وقام ثانية "*(12).*
وهكذا كان المؤمنون بالمسيحيّة في كل أنحاء العالم مؤمنون بصلب المسيح ولم يشذّْ عن ذلك سوي مجموعة من الأفراد الذين خلطوا بين فكرهم الغنوسي الدوسيتي الوثني السابق وبين المسيحيّة وقد انتهت بدعتهم وهرطقتهم مع نهاية القرن الثاني ولم يبقَ منهم سوي مجرَّد أفراد يظهرون بين الحين والآخر ويردّدون نفس القول لنفس السبب !!!!

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​

<B><FONT face="Times New Roman" color=red size=3><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: red; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">(12)


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 173 –​وحتي هؤلاء فقد آمنوا بصلب المسيح ودوّنوا في كتبهم التي أسموها أناجيل نفس تفصيلات أحداث الصلب كما وردت في الأناجيل القانونيّة، كما بيَّنا، مع إضافة عبارات تشير لفكرهم القائل بأنَّ المسيح لاهوت فقط وأنَّه ظهر كشبح وخيال لذا فقد كان صلبه بالنسبة لهم مجرد شبح وخيال !!!!

6 – التاريخ العام لا يعرف إلا المسيح المصلوب :
_(1) التلمود اليهودي :_ ويُقرّ اليهود في تلمودهم بأنَّهم قتلوا المسيح وصلبوه فقد جاء في نسخته التي نُشرت في أمستردام عام 1943، ص 42 قوله " لقد صُلب يسوع قبل الفصح بيومٍ واحدٍ. وقبل تنفيذ الحكم فيه، ولمدة أربعين يومًا خرج منادٍ ينادي : إنَّ (يسوع) سيُقتل لأنَّه مارس السحر وأغري إسرائيل علي الارتداد، فعلي من يشاء الدفاع عنه لمصلحته والاستعطاف من أجله أنْ يتقدَّم. وإذ لم يتقدَّم (أحد) للدفاع من أجله في مساء (ليلة) الفصح. وهل يجرؤ أحد عن الدفاع عنه؟ ألم يكن مفسدًا ؟ وقد قيل في الأنبياء إنَّ شخصًا مثل هذا: " لا تَسْمَعْ لَهُ وَلا تُشْفِقْ عَيْنُكَ عَلَيْهِ وَلا تَرِقَّ لَهُ وَلا تَسْتُرْهُ ، بَلْ قَتْلاً تَقْتُلُهُ " (تث13/8-9)*(13)*.
وقال يوحنا بن زكّا تلميذ هليل المعلم الشهير في كتابه سيرة يسوع الناصري " إنَّ الملك وحاخامات اليهود قد حكموا علي يسوع بالموت لأنَّه جدَّف حين إدّعي أنَّه ابن الله 000 وأنَّه الله". ثم قال بعد ذلك: " ولما كان المسيح في طريقه إلي الموت كان اليهود يصرخون أمامه: فلتهلك كل أعدائك يا رب " (*عوض سمعان " قضية الغفران " ص 108 ونقولا يعقوب غبريال " مباحث المجتهدين " ط 6 ص 76*). وقال الحاخام اليهودي جوزيف كلاونز الذي عاش في القرن التاسع عشر في كتابه يسوع الناصري بعد فحص الإشارات إلي يسوع في التلمود معترفًا دون محاباة قائلا:

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​


*(13) Josh McDowell & Bill Wilson. He Walked Among Us p. 64.*​ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 174 –​" لم ينكر شيئاً في الأناجيل !! فقد جري تحريفها (في التلمود) فقط إلي مصدر لوم واستهزاء "*(14)*. 

_(2) تقرير بيلاطس البنطي : _وهذا التقرير ذكره القديس يوستينوس الشهيد عام 150م في أثناء دفاعه الأوَّل حيث أكَّد أنَّ صلب المسيح يُثْبِتَه تقرير بيلاطس، كما يُلَمِّح في نفس الدفاع إلي طائفة من العجائب وأعمال الشفاء، ثم يقول : " إنَّه حقًا قد صنع هذه ويمُكنك التأكُّد منها من تقرير بيلاطس " وأشار ترتليان أيضًا إلي نفس هذا التقرير*(15)*.

_(3) التاريخ الروماني :_ ويشهد التاريخ الروماني لصحَّة الحادثة بحسب ما يذكر كورنيليوس تاسيتوس (55-125م) ، وهو مؤلّف رومانيّ عاصر ستّة أباطرة ولُقِّب بمؤرِّخ روما العظيم. وقال عنه ف. ف بروس F.F.Bruce أنَّه، تاسيتوس، كان، بحكم علاقته بالحكومة الرومانيّة، مُطلعًا علي تقارير حكَّام أقاليم الإمبراطوريّة وسجّلات الدولة الرسميّة. وقد أشار إلي المسيح في كتابيه " الحوليَّات والتواريخ " ثلاث مرَّات أهمَّها قوله في الحوليَّات الجزء الثالث " لكي يتخلص نيرون من التهمة ( أي حرق روما ) ألصق هذه الجريمة بطبقة مكروهة معروفة باسم المسيحيّين، ونكَّل بها أشدَّ تنكيل. فالمسيح الذي إشتَقَّ المسيحيّون منه اسمهم، كان قد تعرَّض لأقصي عقاب في عهد طيباريوس علي يد أحد ولاتنا المدعو بيلاطس البنطي. وقد راجت خرافة من أشدّ الخرافات إيذاء، وإنْ كانت قد شُكمت لفترة قصيرة، ولكنّها عادت فشاعت ليس فقط في اليهوديّة المصدر الأوَّل لكل شرّ، بل انتشرت أيضًا في روما التي أصبحت بؤرة لكل الأشياء الخبيثة والمخزية التي شرعت ترد إليها من جميع أقطار العالم "*(16)*.

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​
*(14) W.T. Bib. Is The BibleThe Word ofGod? p. 65.*
*(15) The Verdict of History, p. 100 & He Walked Among Us p. 53, 54.*
*(16) Tacitus, Annals, 15, 44 & The Verdict of History, p. 100 & He Walked Among Us p. 53, 54.*

ــــــــــ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 سبتمبر 2006)

‏- 175 –​واضح أنَّ الخرافة أو الإشاعة التي ألمح إليها هي قيامة المسيح من الأموات.

_(4) التاريخ اليوناني :_ وكذلك أيضًا شهادة التاريخ اليونانيّ حيث يقول لوسيان اليونانيّ: والذي كان أحد مؤرِّخُو اليونان البارزين في مطلع القرن الثاني الميلادي. وقد علَّق في مقال نقديّ ساخر علي المسيحيّين والمسيح. وإذ كان ينتمي إلي المذهب الأبيقوري فقد عجز عن استيعاب طبيعة الإيمان المسيحيّ واستعداد المسيحيّين للاستشهاد في سبيل عقيدتهم، وحَسَبَهم شعبًا مخدوعًا يتعلَّق بأوهام عالم ما بعد الموت بدلاً من التمتّع بمباهج العالم الحاضر وملذّاته وأبرز ما قاله " إنَّ المسيحيّين، كما تعلم، ما زالوا إلي هذا اليوم يعبدون رجلاً - وهو شخصية متميّزة، إسْتَنّ لهم طقوسهم الجديدة وصُلب من أجلها 000 ومنذ اللحظة التي اهتدوا فيها (إلى المسيحيّة) وأنكروا آلهة اليونان وعبدوا الحكيم المصلوب، استقرّ في عرفهم أنَّهم أخوة"*(17)*.

_(5) الرواقي مارا السوري (73 – 160) : _كتب في رسالة له لابنه سيرابيون، كتبها من السجن، عن يسوع باعتباره ملك حكيم كسقراط وفيثاغورس قائلاً " أية فائدة جناها اليهود من قتل ملكهم الحكيم لم يمت هذا الملك الحكيم إلي الأبد لأنَّه عاش من خلال تعاليمه التي علَّم بها "، ولكن الله إنتقم له " بتدميرهم وتشتيتهم في كل مكان "*(18)*.

مع ملاحظة أنَّ هؤلاء، باستثناء اليهود وبيلاطس، قد كتبوا من منطلق معرفتهم عقيدة المسيحيّين في صلب المسيح عن طريق المسيحيّين أنفسهم، أي أنَّه كان هناك إجماع عند المسيحيّين، سواء في سوريا وما حولها واليونان وبقيّة الإمبراطوريّة الرومانيّة، علي صلب المسيح وهذا ما عرفه هؤلاء المؤرِّخون منهم. أمَّا تقرير بيلاطس فهو يَكْتُبُ كشاهد عيان وكذلك اليهود .
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​

*(17) Ibid,*​*(18) He Walked Among Us p. 54.*
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​​
*كتب القس عـبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير* الرد على الشبهات
*انا نقلتلكم هذا الكتاب على امل افادتكم جميعا*
*ربنا يبارككم*


----------



## دانى (26 سبتمبر 2006)

* ربنا يعوضك ياستاذ مينا*

*شاهد الشيخ يوسف القرضاوى يعترف بصلب المسيح بالصوت والصوره* 
الشيخ القرضاوى العالم المسلم المبجل الذى يحترمة المسلمون ويعتبرونه القدوه الحسنة و خير شيوخ المسلمين وها هو يعترف بصلب المسيح بالصوت والصوره

http://www.aafaq.org/clip/aa/173.htm

*موقع اسلامى يعترف - الادله على صلب السيد المسيح من القرآن
http://www.islamahmadiyya.net/show_p...icle_id=47#370

موقع اسلامى يعترف - الادله على صلب السيد المسيح من الحديث
http://www.islamahmadiyya.net/show_p...icle_id=47#371*

*تعالوا الى يا مباركى ابى رثوا الملك المعد لكم من قبل تاسيس العالم*


----------



## My Rock (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*يا وحش يا داني... فضحتهم *


----------



## قلم حر (26 سبتمبر 2006)

ألرب يباركك أخ داني 0
معلومات كنت محتاج لها  جدا !!
شـــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## دانى (27 سبتمبر 2006)

*اعمل اية بس يازعيم لازم يعرفوا الحقيقة*

*عفوا عزيزى السمردلى*

*تعالوا الى يا مباركى ابى رثوا الملك المعد لكم من قبل تاسيس العالم*


----------



## ((EDITED)) (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟*



دانى قال:


> * ربنا يعوضك ياستاذ مينا*
> 
> *شاهد الشيخ يوسف القرضاوى يعترف بصلب المسيح بالصوت والصوره*
> الشيخ القرضاوى العالم المسلم المبجل الذى يحترمة المسلمون ويعتبرونه القدوه الحسنة و خير شيوخ المسلمين وها هو يعترف بصلب المسيح بالصوت والصوره
> ...




يا دكي هدي الادله من الكتاب والسنه وهي تدل علي موت سيدنا عيسي لاكن لم يقل انه صلبوه بل شبها لهم بي شخص تاني انهو المسيح 








هدا دليل من الكتاب علي انه لم يصلب فأرجو منك يا فصيح في اللغه العربيه ان تقراء جيدا


وهدا الدليل اخر


----------



## ((EDITED)) (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟*

وتعرف مادا سيفعل سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام عندما سينزل من الماء الي الارض سيكسر كل صليب وسيقتل كل خنزير


----------



## ((EDITED)) (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟*

وسيصلي متل المسلمين ويصوم متل المسلمين ويعمل بي القراءن وسنة الرسول محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟*

مينو 
اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الجميل والرائع والكبير​


----------



## عدول (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟*



> تلاميذهم الذين تعلموا علي أيديهم وتسلموا منهم الإنجيل، سواء المكتوب، العهد الجديد، أو الشفوي. وذلك إلي جانب ما سجله المؤرخون والفلاسفة الرومانيون واليونانيون والربّيون اليهود المعاصرون للحدث


 ولا كن هناك ادلة  من الكتاب المقدس تقول انة لم يكن يوجد اى تلميز من التلا مزة ففيهم من هرب وفيهم من اختبىء             لم يكن اى تلميز من تلا مزتة موجودين


----------



## Fadie (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟*

ممنوع نسخ و لصق يا مسلم انت و هو


----------



## ابو زياد (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لخروج العضو عن الموضوع و بدأه في البكاء و العويل على حذف مشاركاته الخارج عن الموضوع سابقا*


----------



## My Rock (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟*

*اتعلم النظام يا ابو زياد*
*عندك مداخلة في صلب الموضوع, تفضل اطرحها*
*ما عندك, يبقى اكرمنا بسكوتك بدل البكاء و العويل على حذف مشاركات سابقة خارج عن الموضوع*
*تعلموا النظام يا مسلمين*


----------



## ابو زياد (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟*

[





> QUOTE=ابو زياد;328714]*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
> *لخروج العضو عن الموضوع و بدأه في البكاء و العويل على حذف مشاركاته الخارج عن الموضوع سابقا*


[/QUOTE]
الستاذ الكبير روك 
البكاء و العويل دة ناتج عن ضعف ولكن اذا كنت بعبر عن شئ فبعبر عن ظلم , والحمد لله ان اكون مظلوم احسن ما اكون ظالم 


> عندك مداخلة في صلب الموضوع, تفضل اطرحها


لو سمحت لى ان ابدأ

لمزمور 22
 إِلَهِي! إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي بَعِيداً عَنْ خَلاَصِي عَنْ كَلاَمِ زَفِيرِي؟ ا
11لاَ تَتَبَاعَدْ عَنِّي لأَنَّ الضِّيقَ قَرِيبٌ. لأَنَّهُ لاَ مُعِينَ. 12أَحَاطَتْ بِى ثِيرَانٌ كَثِيرَةٌ. أَقْوِيَاءُ بَاشَانَ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي
 16لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ
19أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ فَلاَ تَبْعُدْ. يَا قُوَّتِي أَسْرِعْ إِلَى نُصْرَتِي. 20أَنْقِذْ مِنَ السَّيْفِ نَفْسِي. مِنْ يَدِ الْكَلْبِ وَحِيدَتِي. 21خَلِّصْنِي مِنْ فَمِ الأَسَدِ وَمِنْ قُرُونِ بَقَرِ الْوَحْشِ اسْتَجِبْ لِي.

 ((يَا أَبَتَاهُ ،إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ،وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ)). 

لوقا
4وَإِذْ كَانَ فِي جِهَادٍ كَانَ يُصَلِّي بِأَشَدِّ لَجَاجَةٍ ، وَصَارَ عَرَقُهُ كَقَطَرَاتِ دَمٍ نَازِلَةٍ عَلَى الأَرْضِ


لماذا كل هذا الدعاء و التضرع لله سبحانة وتعالى لكى ينقذة من الصلب؟
وهل لا يستجيب الله لمؤمن بعد هذة التوسلات و الخشوع؟
وللحديث بقية
ولك تحياتى


----------



## My Rock (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟*



ابو زياد قال:


> لو سمحت لى ان ابدأ
> 
> لمزمور 22
> إِلَهِي! إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي بَعِيداً عَنْ خَلاَصِي عَنْ كَلاَمِ زَفِيرِي؟ ا
> ...


 
اين قال اين من النصوص اعلاه ان ينقذه الاب من الصلب؟
الم تقرأ ان المسيح قال متى 26 
Mat 26:52​​ فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ! 
Mat 26:53 أَتَظُنُّ أَنِّي لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُقَدِّمَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟ 
Mat 26:54 فَكَيْفَ تُكَمَّلُ الْكُتُبُ: أَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ؟».
فالمسيح كان قادرا ان يخلص نفسه بجيوش من الملائكة, لكنه يعرف انه ينبغي ان يتمم العمل

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## ابو زياد (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟*



> اين قال اين من النصوص اعلاه ان ينقذه الاب من الصلب؟


الاجابة واضحة كما جاءت
يَا أَبَتَاهُ ،إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ،وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ
فما هى هذة الكاس التى يطلب المسيح من الله ان يعبرها عنة ؟ وكان يطلب ذلك بكل تضرع و توسل و خشوع كما جاء فى لوقا


4وَإِذْ كَانَ فِي جِهَادٍ كَانَ يُصَلِّي بِأَشَدِّ لَجَاجَةٍ ، وَصَارَ عَرَقُهُ كَقَطَرَاتِ دَمٍ نَازِلَةٍ عَلَى الأَرْضِوكان على يقين ان الله سوف ينقذة ويعبر عنة هذة الكاس لان الله معة  كما جاء فى يوحنا
32سَتَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهَا قَدْ حَانَتِ الآنَ فِيهَا تَتَفَرَّقُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ، وَتَتْرُكُونَنِي وَحْدِي. وَلكِنِّي لَسْتُ وَحْدِي، لأَنَّ الآبَ مَعِي7
اَلآنَ نَفْسِي قَدِ اضْطَرَبَتْ. وَمَاذَا أَقُولُ:أَيُّهَا الآبُ نَجِّنِي مِنْ هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ؟ وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا أَتَيْتُ إِلَى هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ 28أَيُّهَا الآبُ مَجِّدِ اسْمَكَ!)).
7الَّذِي، فِي أَيَّامِ جَسَدِهِ، إِذْ قَدَّمَ بِصُرَاخٍ شَدِيدٍ وَدُمُوعٍ طِلْبَاتٍ وَتَضَرُّعَاتٍ لِلْقَادِرِ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهُ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ، وَسُمِعَ لَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ تَقْوَاهُ،.ِ

والدليل على صحة كلام السيد المسيح ان الله معة وسوف ينقذة , اسلوب الاعتراض و العتاب على ما حدث من المصلوب  كما جاء فى  «أَلُوِي أَلُوِي، لَمَا شَبَقْتَنِي؟» أَيْ: «إِلهِي إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟»اذا كان المسيح هو المصلوب  لماذا هذا الاسلوب بالرغم من انة يعلم مسبقا انة سيصلب
هل يعاتب الله ؟ هل يعاتب الابن اباة؟ هل من احد يعاتب الله ؟ هل هذة تكون تعاليم دينية سواء من نبى كان او الة متجسد ؟ اين هى القدوة الطيبة من ذلك ؟ من منا يملك معاتبة الله الا اذا كان خارج من رحمة الله وعلية غضب الله ؟؟؟؟ 
هذة التساؤلات كلها تنفى ان تكون من السيد المسيح بالاضافة الى ما جاءسابقا و ما جاء فى لوقا

33بَلْ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَسِيرَ الْيَوْمَ وَغَداً وَمَا يَلِيهِ ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ نَبِيٌّ خَارِجاً عَنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ! 
وما جاء فى يوحنا[/COLOR]20فَقَرَأَ هَذَا الْعُنْوَانَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ، لأَنَّ الْمَكَانَ الَّذِي صُلِبَ فِيهِ يَسُوعُ كَانَ قَرِيباً مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ. وَكَانَ مَكْتُوباً بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ وَالْيُونَانِيَّةِ وَاللاتِينِيَّةِنجد ان  المكان الذي تم فيه الصلب كان خارج مدينة أورشليم( كَانَ قَرِيباً مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ) ، ولم يكن في المدينة ، بينما أخبر المسيح أن المكان الذي سيهلك فيه سيكون في المدينة ، لا بالقرب منها ، وبالتالي فلا شك أن الذي مات على الصليب كان شخصا آخر غير المسيح .


----------



## My Rock (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟*



ابو زياد قال:


> الاجابة واضحة كما جاءت
> يَا أَبَتَاهُ ،إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ،وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ
> فما هى هذة الكاس التى يطلب المسيح من الله ان يعبرها عنة ؟ وكان يطلب ذلك بكل تضرع و توسل و خشوع كما جاء فى لوقا


 
يرى الآباء أن تعبير "*تجيز*" أو "*تعبر عني*"، لا تعني امتناع السيد عن قبول الكأس، إنما يعلن أن كأس الألم تجتاز به أو تعبر دون أن يكون لها سلطان عليه. هكذا يليق بنا أن نطلب من الله أنه وإن سمح لنا بكأس الآلام، لكننا نطلب ألا يحطمنا الألم، ولا يحني نفوسنا بالضيق والتبرم، إنما يجتاز الألم كأمرٍ عابرٍ مؤقت يزكينا ويكلننا!
فالعبارة "*لتعبر هذه الكأس*" لا تعني أنها لا تقترب منه، فإنه ما كان يمكن للكأس أن تعبر به أو تجتازه ما لم تقترب منه أولاً... فإنها إن لم تصل إليه لا تعبر عنه

و لو كنت تقرأ بنباهة ما كنت تقرأ حرفين او كلمتين من اصحاح
فنفس الاصحاح في العدد 19 يذكر لنا بذل المسيح لجسده

*Luk 22:19* وَأَخَذَ خُبْزاً وَشَكَرَ وَكَسَّرَ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي يُبْذَلُ عَنْكُمْ. اِصْنَعُوا هَذَا لِذِكْرِي».

و دمه ايضا في العدد الذي يليه

Luk 22:20 وَكَذَلِكَ الْكَأْسَ أَيْضاً بَعْدَ الْعَشَاءِ قَائِلاً: «هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ هِيَ الْعَهْدُ الْجَدِيدُ بِدَمِي الَّذِي يُسْفَكُ عَنْكُمْ.

فها هو المسيح بفمه الكريم يذكر لنا ان جسده و دمه سيبذل و سيسفك عنا
فكيف يكون لم يصلب و هو يخبر عن بذل جسده و دمه؟





> 4وَإِذْ كَانَ فِي جِهَادٍ كَانَ يُصَلِّي بِأَشَدِّ لَجَاجَةٍ ، وَصَارَ عَرَقُهُ كَقَطَرَاتِ دَمٍ نَازِلَةٍ عَلَى الأَرْضِ
> وكان على يقين ان الله سوف ينقذة ويعبر عنة هذة الكاس لان الله معة كما جاء فى يوحنا


 
لماذا الكذب و التدليس يا مسلم؟
لماذا تحمل النص اكثر مما عليه؟
المسيح كان يصلي بلجاجة
و لم يذكر انه صلى بلجاجة لينقذه الله اذ قال هو بلسانه 
 أَتَظُنُّ أَنِّي لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُقَدِّمَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟

معلش, الكذب و التدلس مش علينا يا مسلم






> اَلآنَ نَفْسِي قَدِ اضْطَرَبَتْ. وَمَاذَا أَقُولُ:أَيُّهَا الآبُ نَجِّنِي مِنْ هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ؟ وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا أَتَيْتُ إِلَى هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ 28أَيُّهَا الآبُ مَجِّدِ اسْمَكَ!)).


 
بربك, هل تملك عقل يا مسلم لتقتبس هذا النص الذي سيوقعك في ورطة؟
المسيح بأقتباسك يقول 
وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا أَتَيْتُ إِلَى هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ 
وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا أَتَيْتُ إِلَى هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ 
وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا أَتَيْتُ إِلَى هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ

الا تفهم الكلام؟ المسيح جاء لهذه الساعة, ساعة الصلب!!!

فقد جاء حديثه مع الآب يكشف عن مسرته بالصليب، إذ يقول: "*لأجل هذا أتيت إلى هذه الساعة*" (٢٧)، ولكي يحملنا إلى حياة التسليم والتواضع يصرخ: "*أيها الآب نجني من هذه الساعة*" (٢٧). 
v هذه ليست أقوال لاهوته لكنها أقوال طبيعته الإنسانية التي لا تشاء أن تموت، وتتمسك بهذه الحياة الحاضرة، موضحًا بذلك أنه لم يكن خارج الآلام الإنسانية، لأنه كما أن الجوع ليس زللاً ولا النوم، فكذلك ولا الارتياح إلى الحياة الحاضرة زلل، وللسيد المسيح جسد نقي من الخطايا، وليس جسد متخلص من الضرورات الطبيعية، لذا اقتضت الحكمة أن يكون له جسد.​ 





> 7الَّذِي، فِي أَيَّامِ جَسَدِهِ، إِذْ قَدَّمَ بِصُرَاخٍ شَدِيدٍ وَدُمُوعٍ طِلْبَاتٍ وَتَضَرُّعَاتٍ لِلْقَادِرِ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهُ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ، وَسُمِعَ لَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ تَقْوَاهُ،.ِ


 
اقرأ بتمعن يا ابو زياد
لم تكن صلاة المسيح ليخلصه من الصلب لانه الهدف الرئيسي من مجيئه كما ذكرنا في يوحنا 12 و العدد 27
وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا أَتَيْتُ إِلَى هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ.
المسيح كان يصلي ان ينقذ من الموت بمعنى ان لا تبقى نفسه بالهاوية و استجاب الله لصلاته عندما اقامه من بين الاموات فسمع من اجل تقواه
فكر فيها يا صديقي, المسيح لم يطلب ان يخلصه من الصلب, بل من الموت, و المسيح قام و بذلك سمع له
و الا كيف تنطبق صفاة الكفارة المذكورة في المسيح في نفص الاصحاح من الاعبرانيين 5
 


> «أَلُوِي أَلُوِي، لَمَا شَبَقْتَنِي؟» أَيْ: «إِلهِي إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟»اذا كان المسيح هو المصلوب لماذا هذا الاسلوب بالرغم من انة يعلم مسبقا انة سيصلب
> هل يعاتب الله ؟ هل يعاتب الابن اباة؟ هل من احد يعاتب الله ؟ هل هذة تكون تعاليم دينية سواء من نبى كان او الة متجسد ؟


 
لا يحتوي النص اي عتاب بل إنه كممثّل للبشريّة التي سقطت تحت سلطان الظلمة يصرخ في أنين من ثقلها كمن هو في حالة ترك، قائلاً: *"إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟"* فإذ أحنَى السيِّد رأسه ليحمل خطايا البشريّة كلها صار كمن قد حجب الآب وجهه عنه، حتى يحكم سلطان الخطيّة بدفع الثمن كاملاً، فيعود بنا إلى وجه الآب الذي كان محتجبًا عنّا. 
ولعلّه بصرخته هذه أراد أن يوقظ الفكر اليهودي من نومه ليعود إلى المزمور الثاني والعشرين الذي بدأ بهذه الصرخة معلنًا في شيء من التفصيل أحداث الصلب. وكأنه أراد تأكيد أن ما يحدث هو بتدبيره الإلهي السماوي، سبق فأعلن عنه الأنبياء. ​ 




> نجد ان المكان الذي تم فيه الصلب كان خارج مدينة أورشليم( كَانَ قَرِيباً مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ) ، ولم يكن في المدينة ، بينما أخبر المسيح أن المكان الذي سيهلك فيه سيكون في المدينة ، لا بالقرب منها ، وبالتالي فلا شك أن الذي مات على الصليب كان شخصا آخر غير المسيح .


 

و الدليل؟ قالولوا من جديد؟
تكلم بأدلة يا اخ

سلام و نعمة


----------



## TheSolitary (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟*

*ممنوع النسخ من المواقع المحمدية

Christian Knight*


----------



## TheSolitary (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أولا لو كلفت نفسك مشقة قراءة كاتب المقال فى المواقع التى تعنيها لربما إندهشت من إننى وبفضل من الله كاتبها  

ثانيا لى عندك سؤال هل حذفت المشاركة بسبب الظن أنها منسوخه من موقع آخر أم إن بها ما يضيق به صدرك ويربك أفكارك ؟؟؟


----------



## Christian Knight (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟*

*انت تعلم لماذا حذفت وعلى اى حال استطيع ان اهدم لك كل ما جاء بالمقال بعبارات بسيطة من الانجيل.

انجيل متى:

Mat 27:35  وَلَمَّا صَلَبُوهُ اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابَهُ مُقْتَرِعِينَ عَلَيْهَا لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِالنَّبِيِّ: «اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَةً». 
Mat 27:36  ثُمَّ جَلَسُوا يَحْرُسُونَهُ هُنَاكَ. 
Mat 27:37  وَجَعَلُوا فَوْقَ رَأْسِهِ عِلَّتَهُ مَكْتُوبَةً: «هَذَا هُوَ يَسُوعُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ». 
Mat 27:38  حِينَئِذٍ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ لِصَّانِ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الْيَمِينِ وَوَاحِدٌ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ. 

انجيل مرقس

Mar 15:24  وَلَمَّا صَلَبُوهُ اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابَهُ مُقْتَرِعِينَ عَلَيْهَا: مَاذَا يَأْخُذُ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ؟ 
Mar 15:25  وَكَانَتِ السَّاعَةُ الثَّالِثَةُ فَصَلَبُوهُ. 
Mar 15:26  وَكَانَ عُنْوَانُ عِلَّتِهِ مَكْتُوباً «مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ». 
Mar 15:27  وَصَلَبُوا مَعَهُ لِصَّيْنِ وَاحِداً عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَآخَرَ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ. 


انجيل لوقا

Luk 23:33  وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى «جُمْجُمَةَ» صَلَبُوهُ هُنَاكَ مَعَ الْمُذْنِبَيْنِ وَاحِداً عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالآخَرَ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ. 
Luk 23:34  فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ». وَإِذِ اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابَهُ اقْتَرَعُوا عَلَيْهَا. 


انجيل يوحنا

Joh 19:17  فَخَرَجَ وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ صَلِيبَهُ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ «مَوْضِعُ الْجُمْجُمَةِ» وَيُقَالُ لَهُ بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «جُلْجُثَةُ» 
Joh 19:18  حَيْثُ صَلَبُوهُ وَصَلَبُوا اثْنَيْنِ آخَرَيْنِ مَعَهُ مِنْ هُنَا وَمِنْ هُنَا وَيَسُوعُ فِي الْوَسْطِ. 


يعنى باختصار حادثة الصلب ثابتة فى الانجيل وده طبعا غير شهادة التاريخ وشهادة العقل الذى لا يقبل نظرية القاء الشبه والتى نفاها ايضا علماء مسلمون فيقول الفقيه الكبير الإمام الرازي في كتابه (تفسير الرازى جزء3 ص 350):

"إن جاز أن يقال إن الله تعالى يلقى شبه إنسان على آخر فهذا يفتح باب السفسطة. فلربما إذا رأينا  (زيداً) فلعله ليس (بزيد) ولكن ألقى شبه "زيد" علي شخص آخر!! وإذا تزوج رجل (فاطمة)، فلعله لم يتزوج (فاطمة) ولكن ألقي على (خديجة) شبه (فاطمة) فيتزوج خديجة وهو يظن أنها فاطمة".

           وخلص الإمام الرازي إلى حقيقة خطيرة فقال: 

     "لو جاز إلقاء شبه أحد على شخص آخر فعندئذ لا يبقى الزواج ولا الطلاق ولا التملك موثوقاً به".

ويقول الإمام البيضاوي: "يمكن أن يكون المراد من ذلك هو أنه قد صلب الناسوت وصعد اللاهوت".

( تفسير البيضاوى جزء 2 صفحة 128 )

اما العلماء الذين نفوا واقعة الصلب فقد جاءت اقوالهم متناقضة فقد جاء فى كتاب جامع البيان (ص12ـ16):

(1) أن الله ألقى شبه المسيح على أحد الحواريين ويدعى سرجس: 

     إذ قيل:  "حدثني رجل كان نصرانيا وأسلم أن عيسى حين جاءه من الله أني رافعك إليَّ، قال: يا معشر الحواريين، أيُّكم يحب أن يكون رفيقي في الجنة، على أن يُشبَّه للقوم في صورتي، فيقتلوه مكاني؟

فقال سرجس: أنا يا روح الله.

    قال له عيسى: فاجلس في مجلسي. فجلس فيه، ورُفع عيسى، فدخلوا عليه فأخذوه فصلبوه وشبه لهم، إذ راوا الوجه وجه عيسى والجسد ليس جسده، ولكن آخرون قالوا هو هو"

(2) وقيل أن الله ألقى شبه المسيح على يهوذا الذي أسلمه لليهود. 

فقد جاء في نفس المرجع السابق "قال آخرون: نافق أحد تابعي عيسى (أي يهوذا) وجاء مع اليهود ليدلهم عليه، فلما دخل معهم لأخذه، أَلقى الله عليه شبهه، فأُخذ وقتل وصلب"

(3) وقيل أن الله ألقى شبه المسيح على أحد جنود الرومان:

فنقرأ في ذات المرجع "أن اليهود حين اعتقلوا عيسى، أقاموا عليه حارسا. ولكن عيسى رفع إلى السماء بأعجوبة، وألقي شبهه على الحارس، فأخذ وصلب وهو يصرخ ويقول: أنا لست بعيسى"

فاى هذه الروايات المتناقضة نصدق؟؟
ولاحظ ايضا ان جميع هذه الروايات لم تستند على اى مصدر دينى او تاريخى لانه لا القران ولا السنة قالا ان الشبه القى على يهوذا او غيره ولم يذكر اى مصدر تاريخى ان المصلوب اخذ يصرخ ويقول انه ليس يسوع وانما كل هذه الخزعبلات ما هى الا اجتهادات لبعض علماء المحمديين والذين شطحوا بعيدا عن العقل والمنطق.

وفى النهاية اسأل, ما الذى يجعلنى كانسان عاقل اكذب الكتاب المقدس والادلة التاريخية والمنطق واصدق كتابا جاء بعد تجسد المسيح ب600عام اى ان كاتبه لم يرى المسيح اصلا ولم ينفى صلب المسيح سوى فى عبارة واحدة مبهمة اختلف اهله على تفسيرها؟*


----------



## Fadie (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟*

*نسخ و لصق ممنوع يا مسلم*


----------



## كلام مش مهم (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟*

اسمحوا لى ان اعبر عن وجهة نظرى البسيطة


ابطال صلب المسيح يعنى تكذيب الكتاب المقدس
او تحريفه كما يدعى المسلمون


املك سؤال بديهى صغير لكل من يدعى التحريف
فلتحريف كتاب واحداث يلزمك امرين

اولهما هو جمع كل نسخ الكتب وحرقها لتعرض نسختك المحرفة الجديدة
بل ويلزمك اكثر من ذلك قتل كل البشر الذين اتطلعو على هذة النسخة الحقيقية لانهم وبالطبع سيعارضون المحرفة


فليشرح لى احد المسلمون تصوره عن اتمام هذة العملية عقلانيا


----------



## مارينا هاني (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟*

يا جماعه انتوا بتكلموا مين الكتاب قايل ماحدش هيدر يفهم الا اللي من الروح القدس وهما ما يعرفوش يعني ايه ترتيب الهي دول واخدنها بالدراع هي كده وانتوا غلط وتفهم فيهم ما يفهموش ويطلعوك انتا اللي ما مبتفهمش زي الاستاذ يا ابتاه لتعبر عني هذه الكأس ولكن لتكن ارادتك الايه واحده ارادة الله ترتيب الهي وضعه الله منذ خطيه ادم وحوا تخطيط هكذا احب الله العالم حتى انه بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لايهللك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له حياه ابديه بحب اقول دايماالليله دماغ يقدر يفهم ويسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائسوهما لابيسمعوا لولا بيفهموا زي ما بيقول الكتاب كما تعود اكلاب لقيءها يعود الجاهل لحماقته ودول بيقروا وبنقولهم وما بيقهموش ربنا يعنا ويقوينا على العقول الشديده في ..... (الغبا...) سامحوني بس بجد في ناس بتقدر تفهم وفي ناس زي اللي بنشفهم كده بيقاوحوا على الفاضي واما يحسوا انهم مش عارفين يردوا يا اما يحاولوا يضايقوك او يتريقوا او يشتموا والحالتين الاخرنين بنشفهم دايما لهم عقول ولا تفهم 
سلام المسيح معاكو


----------



## albel7op (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟*

*يابني انت جايب القذارة و السفالة و الوساخة دين منين ؟؟؟؟*
*الله يحرق الفاظك يا شيخ *
*Athanasius*


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2008)

أستطيع  كل شيئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى
الرب عادل ........... اذا اكلت من الشجره موتا تموت ( هذا ما قاله الرب لادم ) ... حكم صريح بمنتهى العدل
لكن للأسف أخطأ  أدم  ( كيف ؟ ؟ ) أكل من الشجره,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
النتيجه خطيئه ,,,, موت ,,,,, طرد من الملكوت 
ورث كل أبناء أدم تلك الخطيه بالطبع
لكن لكن لكن .... الرب يحب البشر .... هو اله محبه .....
أياتى بنبى ... بملاك

 ليخلصنا  ...........   لاينفع ......... ايه يعنى مفيش فايده   .... لا لا لا 
تجسد الرب وولد من مريم العذراء 
وصلب ..... وقبر 3 ايام ..... صلب لكى يحيينا من موت الخطيه
ولهذا فالصليب هو قوه الرب
وأذا للاسف أنه فرضا وليسامحنى الرب  ( انه شبه له )) فلا يكون هناك خلاص او فداء للبشر
لقد مات يسوع من اجلى شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لك يا الهى لتحملك الام الصلب من اجلى لكى اصير ابنا لك   ..... لا عبد


----------



## beshay (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟*

قـصَّــة الـحـبِّ الـعَجـيـبِ - قَــدْ تَـجلَّــت في الصَـلـيـبْ-قَـد رَواها لـي حَـبـيـبــي - سَـاعَـةَ الـصَـمْتِ الرهيـبْ +++إنجيلكَ عُنواني صليبُكَ فخري ووجداني أحطِّمُ عند أقدامه كلَّ تيجاني أنا يا سيّدي بدونِكَ واحدٌ ثاني أعشقُ الظُّلمَ والآهاتِ+++لقد جاء وأفاح رائحته الطيبة التي ملأت العالم!هذاهو الرب يسوع                                                              رائحة الطمن اقوال القديس اغسطينوس+ على الصليب أهرق هذا الدهن الطيب، ودخل به القبر حتى يتنسم الأموات يب عوض الفساد الذي لحق بهم، وبقيامته قدم للعالم هذا الدهن المهرق الطيب.1
ل++كل العالم والتاريخ والكتاب المقدس من اول سفر النكوين الي اخر سفر الرؤيا تتكلم عن صلب رب لمجد واخيرا ياتي الشيطان ويقول متصلبش الرب يسوع ينور بصيرتهم ويرو قوه الصليب


----------



## zicoo (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟*

واالله المسيحيون دول صعبانين على جدا بيحاولوا يتعلقوا بأى قشة حتى ولو كانت من المريخ لكى يثبتوا عقيدتهم الواهية 
اتخذوا احبالاهم و  رهبانهم اولياء من دون الله 
ربنا يشفيكوا 
*وياريت تبطلوا ارسال رسائل لى على الايميل لانى سئمت من جهلكم وغباوتكم وضلالكم المستبين *


----------



## Basilius (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟*

لو حد حط اي موضوع اسلامي خبيث كوبي بيست تاني هينطرد 
اي موضوع بدليل مسيحي قانوني من يضع اي موضوع على انجيل يهوذا فلياتي اولا بقانونية هذا الكتاب المنحول 
مش ناقصة تخلف عقلي و غباء


----------

